#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-24
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<TechBill> superm1 : are you aware of any command line type of program that will burn subtitle from .srt file into mpeg video frame?
<superm1> can't say i am
<superm1> sorry
<TechBill> no thanks
<TechBill> i found many authoring program that does this
<TechBill> but none that would do it via command line so  I could add it to the mythtv user task after recording
<ubotu> New bug: #109227 in mythtv "Mythfrontend, mythtv-setup segfault" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109227
<foxbuntu> superm1, evening
<superm1> hello
<superm1> i'm just about done triaging all the mythtv bugs, just not sure about bug 128100
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128100 in mythtv "mythtv commercial removal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128100
<foxbuntu> thats a strange one
<foxbuntu> I havent ever seen that before
<superm1> i'm not sure if it should be filed upstream or not
<foxbuntu> I would think so
<superm1> tgm4883, can you file that upstream?
<foxbuntu> superm1, I almost have all the backend functions of the store working
<foxbuntu> Drupal makes that so easy
<superm1> laga, i see a bug in http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-trunk/revision/laga%40prometheus-20070917172241-66zfjg7tymw1bf1z?start_revid=laga%40prometheus-20070917172241-66zfjg7tymw1bf1z
<superm1>     MYTHFELOG="/t] mp/mythfrontend.${$}.log"
<tgm4883> what am I filing?
<TechBill> btw that bug report website
<TechBill> does not work in IE7 =P
<TechBill> to let you know
<TechBill> for some reason I have to use Firefox to report bugs
<tgm4883> dont use IE7 :)
<superm1> tgm4883, can you file bug 128100 upstream?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128100 in mythtv "mythtv commercial removal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128100
<TechBill> with 90% of the people using IE7 .. you lose out lots of bug reports
<TechBill> but up to you man
<superm1> TechBill, i'm surprised by that, i would think that canonical would handle that nicel
<TechBill> naw it all blank page in IE7
<TechBill> header shows
<TechBill> but the rest is blank
<superm1> weird
<TechBill> yup
<superm1> well out of my hands :)
<TechBill> well not everyone patience or have 2 browsers install on computer like me 8-)
<TechBill> going to submit that bug report brb
<foxbuntu> superm1, did you know there is a module for drupal to fix the png rendering?
<superm1> what's wrong with png?
<foxbuntu> I ran across it the other day
<foxbuntu> nothing now
<foxbuntu> just an fyi
<tgm4883> superm1, where upstream would you like me to file that?  On trac?
<superm1> tgm4883, yeah if you could
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> thx
<TechBill> done =P
<TechBill> superm1 : just learned that latest happuage windows driver have this feature called ccindvd which save closed captioning in proper standard format on mpeg file so I submitted a mailing like to ivtv and hope that they can do the same
<superm1> cool TechBill, hopefully they like that idea :0
<TechBill> yeah the mpeg file I record on sagetv could play back with CC in any mpeg players
<TechBill> but don't want to pay 80 dollar for something that locks up often 8-/
<TechBill> so hopefully IVTV will be movitated to add similar feature
<superm1> currently how does ivtv handle this then?
<superm1> where do the CC go?
<ubotu> New bug: #144361 in lirc (main) "Control Centre Remote Control unable to overwrite custom or hardfile .lircrc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144361
<TechBill> I don't know but it does get saved in mpeg file
<TechBill> becasue I could extract them using ccextractor
<TechBill> for some reason the mplayer or any mpeg player can't find the cc in mpeg saved by ivtv driver
<TechBill> but it there
<superm1> why not just play them in myth then?
<superm1> myth can handle them correct?
<TechBill> yes but I want to take my record show with me on the road on my laptop
<TechBill> and my laptop is windows for work reason
<superm1> oh i see :)
<TechBill> I travel a lot
<superm1> well have you tried VLC?
<TechBill> yes
<TechBill> same thing
<superm1> it may cope better?
<superm1> oh
<superm1> shame.
<TechBill> tried quite a few mpeg players
<ubotu> New bug: #89971 in mythtv "mythbackend crashes in ProgramAssociationTable::ProgramNumber" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89971
<ubotu> New bug: #93781 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-setup doesn't link channels in the channel table with the sources in the uk_rt XML feed" [Low,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/93781
<TechBill> only  mythtv is only one that can play back the cc so far that why I was asking you that question earlier what player is mythtv using
<superm1> ah isee
<superm1> well it uses ffmpeg internally
<superm1> same thing as VLC and mplayer and xine
<TechBill> hrmm
<TechBill> but it probably written to look for the CC in the location it know where ivtv save it at
<TechBill> while all other player just look in the standard location
<TechBill> that one sucky thing
<superm1> well its also possible it has a special ivtv decoder
<superm1> that is activated by default
<TechBill> there never been a law passed on standard format of saving digital CC .. just analog
<TechBill> so all software writer have thier own idea where CC should be saved in mpeg =P
<superm1> how annoying
<TechBill> well if they use "DVD" format of saving CC
<TechBill> dvd are encrpted media right? so only way to know where it saved is to deencrypted dvd and learn it so that would give them the ground to sue any author using dvd standard of saving cc in digital media
<TechBill> that why I think author are avoiding it
<superm1> well i can't comment any of this topic myself
<TechBill> yeah me either
<frink_> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7009728.stm Nazi Saulte?
<laga> superm1: thanks
<MythbuntuGuest45> hi, is there a hardware list of which tv cards are known to work with mythbuntu?
<portahex> MythbuntuGuest45, linuxtv.org
<portahex> MythbuntuGuest45, mythbuntu works with any tv cards that work with linux generally
<MythbuntuGuest45> ok but how do i find out, i 'm new to working with tv cards so.., but I'll check out linuxtv.org thnx.
<portahex> you could name your card. someone might know off the top of their heads
<MythbuntuGuest45> a friend gave me an old pinnacle pctv card
<laga> if it says "bt8x8" on a chip on the card it's likely supported
<MythbuntuGuest45> there is one chip i can see and it says: conexant fusion 878A
<laga> yup
<laga> that's the one
<DaveMorris> MythbuntuGuest45: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Leadtek_WinFast should help
<DaveMorris> note it's cpu intensive, so you'll need a fast enough machine
<portahex> yeah. it's a software card, so your cpu needs to do all the heavy lifting
<MythbuntuGuest45> hmm so my old pIII 500mhz will probably be too slow
<DaveMorris> yeah it'll be too slow
<portahex> you can get away with a bad cpu or a bad tv card. both at once not so much
<DaveMorris> but it's a fast enought to just be a backend with a hardware tuner card, I use 2 of these - http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/pages/products/data_novatpci.html - with my p450 backend and have no problems
<MythbuntuGuest45> :)
<portahex> yeah, you can decrease concerns over cpu load by using either an analog tv card that does all the heavy lifting (hauppauge pvr-series) or a digital card that captures pre-encoded mpeg2 out of the sky (hauppauge nova-series)
<MythbuntuGuest45> and these hauppauge nova series are they supported by mythbuntu?
<DaveMorris> as I said I'm running 2 of them :)
<MythbuntuGuest45> ok :)
<portahex> i run 1 of them and a simlar technotrend card
<portahex> in the future i'll switch to a dual-tuner nova-t and a dvb-s card
<DaveMorris> I have a nova 500 dual card, but I was having problems so I un plugged it, but this was back on edgy
<DaveMorris> not tried it since
<laga> DaveMorris: should be better in gutsy
<DaveMorris> it's actually in my mythbuntu development box now :) I just need to stick the aerial connector on the end of the cable I ran to the machine and plug it in
* DaveMorris is waiting for bug #144392 to be fixed so he can use ppa again
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144392 in soyuz "cron.daily dies after poppy restart because of permission problems with queue dot-lock file" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144392
<frink_> ho hum
<laga> blah
<laga> i wish launchpad would fuck up less.
<laga> i also wish i was less cranky in the mornings :>
<portahex> i wish shipping from china was faster
<laga> i wish the US wasn't turning in to a US state so i don't have to read about it in my favourite newsticker so i don't get annoyed.
<MythbuntuGuest45> I wish you all a very nice day, and thank you very much for your help :)
<laga> i hope you enjoy mythbuntu :)
<MythbuntuGuest45> thanks Ill be happy if I get it working..
<frink_> hey laga
<frink_> laga: my wife is cranky in the morning too
<frink_> mythbuntu rocks
<Daviey> frink_: Geez... How can you get your hands on so much bandwidth? :)
<frink_> Daviey: I built the network :)
<laga> huh, bandwidth?
<Daviey> laga: upto 600-700Mb/s
<Daviey> :O
<laga> nice
* Daviey quietly suggests frink_ allows me a virtual server.. :)
<frink_> Well Daviey, depends what for innit.
<frink_> I am loking forways to use up some bandwidth..
<Daviey> frink_: just webhost, email server & possibly asterisk :D
<frink_> Daviey: We're gunna setup a more general box actually..
<Daviey> ok
<frink_> so.. :)
<MythbuntuGuest90> hula
<MythbuntuGuest90> windows rules
<MythbuntuGuest90> :)
<portahex> that was worthwhile
<laga> yeah
<frink_> .uy ?
<laga> uruguay
<clarkey> hi just a quick question could anyone tell me what the password for the mythtv user is?
<laga> there isn't one
<laga> you're not supposed to log in as "mythtv"
<laga> use your regular user
<clarkey> so how do i use sudo in that user acct
<clarkey> ?
<laga> you don't.
<laga> you're not supposed to log in as "mythtv"
<laga> log in as your regular user.
<clarkey> yea i kno but for this i need to as GNOME stuffs around with wireless networks and what you get working in GNOME doesnt work in openbox
<clarkey> is there some way to log in as the regular user within openbox
<clarkey> im a bit of a newbie
<laga> just exit mythfrontend, then GDM will come up where you can login and choose your session type
<clarkey> kk cool
<laga> we need to find a good way to get wlan working :/
<clarkey> yeh i kno
<clarkey> USB is especially hard lol
<clarkey> but i dont hav any PCI ports availiable
<clarkey> which sucks
<portahex> laga, "nm-applet &"
<clarkey> just a question can i get nm-applet running in open box?
<laga> good question
<laga> let's find out...
<frink_> Daviey: You're in the UK yeah?
<Daviey> yup
<frink_> which bit?
* frink_ is in London
<Daviey> Southampton, Hampshire
<frink_> Ahh not too far away
<Daviey> o/
<frink_> give us a shoult next time you're up London town innit
<Daviey> will do
<Daviey> What part of London?
<frink_> West side innit
<frink_> I live in Fulham and work in Uxbridge
<portahex> london's a git from soton though
<portahex> the trains are crap
<Daviey> portahex: O RLY?
<portahex> YA RLY
<Daviey> NO WAI!
<laga> srsly.
<Daviey> It's abou 1h20mins
<frink_> gah do I miss a day of college and go to Taipei a day earlier or do I miss a day of meeting in Taipei and go to college?
<Daviey> college never did anybody any good
<portahex> Daviey, assuming the trains are on time. and they stop far far too early too. and cost too much
<frink_> yeah but this is like a new degree I am starting and I dun wanna like miss a day when I just started.
<Daviey> frink_: then i think you answered your own question :)
<frink_> yup
* frink_ books flexiable flights
<frink_> then when I know what my schedule is I can decide :)
<laga> portahex, clarkey: will nm-applet typically ask for a password?
<Daviey> bendailey: How's the script hacking going?
<portahex> laga, it'll ask you for your gnome-keyring password to access stored keys. assuming you don't have pam-keyring enabled#
<laga> portahex: that's a bit annoying for a mythtv box.
<portahex> laga, time to write a front-end to the NM daemon!
<Daviey> yeah.. but mythtv + wireless = dumb imo
<portahex> laga, or, here's a better idea... detect a wireless network and say "DUDE! WIRELESS SUCKS FOR MYTH" in big lett... damn you Daviey :(
<laga> Daviey: why. works for me.
<Daviey> portahex: or just use wpa-supplicant directly?
<laga> Daviey: also, 802.11n will improve things a lot.
<frink_> it'll be great with 802.11n
<frink_> heh
<laga> Daviey: aye, we can tell the user to configure wpa-supplicant himself, which'd suck, or we can add it to the control centre.
<Daviey> laga: should be pretty scriptable - the .conf is pretty straight forward
<portahex> Daviey, assumes you only ever use one wireless network
<Daviey> portahex: and m-c-c can modify :P
<Daviey> nm-applet is just a restrictive wrapper for wpa-supplicant anyway...
<laga> we should get mythpon, python-dbus and networkmanager coupled up :)
<Daviey> mython.. haha
<laga> mythpython :)
<superm1> DaveMorris, here?
<laga> morning superm1
<superm1> mornin
<laga> keeping a file system 95% full for several months is not good for performance, and xfs_fsr doesn't help either
* DaveMorris here now
<superm1> hey DaveMorris
<superm1> any luck with regard to setting up the session?
<DaveMorris> well I releasied my packages weren't been installed, I forgot to bump the main revision number, then ppa was broken for the last 15hrs or so
<DaveMorris> since 1st uploads weren't working, then the accepting of packages
<DaveMorris> bug #144392
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144392 in soyuz "cron.daily dies after poppy restart because of permission problems with queue dot-lock file" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144392
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, that should be fixed now
<tgm4883> I just uploaded and accepted 2 packages
<DaveMorris> I'll have a play tonight after work then
<tgm4883> on a sadder note, I have to go get ready for school :(
<superm1> okay
<superm1> laga, i had to do a test build yesterday again because i wasn't so sure on a few of the patches
<superm1> i'll be committing them in a little bi
<superm1> t
<laga> what patches? mine?
<superm1> not yours, the edit_display one
<superm1> bug 139821
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139821 in mythtv "[patch]  Roll in upstream changeset r12492, fixes edit mode display issues" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139821
<superm1> it was a very messy patch that he had there
<superm1> way more invasive then was necessary
<laga> ah
<superm1> laga, any news wrg to control centre debconf?
<laga> no. was gonna play with python this morning, got a weird error message, gave up.
<laga> <- in a bad mood today...
<superm1> i see
<superm1> okay well i just finished up my massive mythtv bug triage and fix and uploaded the new one.  that should be good for some time
<laga> trying to recover this a box a bit. my /home has become unbearable slow
<laga> XFS sucks for deletes here
<laga> or for source trees
<portahex> xfs is fast on large files. reiser is fast on multiple small files
<laga> true, but i don't want shredderfs anymore. i'll stick with xfs, enforce a quota so it doesn't get over 90% anymore and i'll tune it a bit
* jams lost  everything but /home  and /data this weekend  thanks to xfs
<laga> ouch
<jams>  /home and /data are reiserfs
<jams> A fluke  i suppose. Wasn't to bad only 4 hours to get a working system again
<jams> that did prompt me to refine the backups
<laga> heh
<portahex> i've lost data to every major FS.
<portahex> except HFS+
<ubotu> New bug: #128100 in mythtv "mythtv commercial removal" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128100
<laga> superm1: btw, janneg is working on the compile-type=apport stuff.
<superm1> laga, any eta?
<MythbuntuGuest36> Greetings
<laga> superm1: just asked him, i'll let you know
<laga> superm1: how's the cd builds?
<bendailey> laga, superm1: how far from a new iso release are you?
<deffcon> laga : i have an 64 bit amd motherboard tried to install 64 bit version of mythbuntu, evereything goes well execpt mythbuntu-control-centre i will pastebin this error
<deffcon> laga : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38471/
<deffcon> someone ?
<laga> deffcon: interesting. when exactly does this happen?
<deffcon> if i have an fresh install of mythbuntu alpaha 4 all updates all upgrades rebooted, then tried to launch mythbuntu control centre from mythtv configuratio meny nothing happens
<deffcon> i restarted gdm then changed my session to mythbuntu Administration session
<deffcon> then start control centre but still nothing happens
<laga> ok, and the control centre is the latest version, right? then you should file a bug ;)
<deffcon> then from a ternminal in same session and start mythbuntu control centre i get this\
<deffcon> laga : where can i fill this bug
<laga> in launchpad, against mythbuntu-control-centre
<deffcon> yes  have it
<deffcon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/144509
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144509 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu-control-centre doesn't start with AMD64BIT Motherboard on X86 it works" [Undecided,New] 
<deffcon> laga : another thing why isn't xmltv being installed by default
<ubotu> New bug: #144509 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu-control-centre doesn't start with AMD64BIT Motherboard on X86 it works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144509
<deffcon> laga : because i wanted to add tv_grab_nl_py from http://graphics.tudelft.nl/~paul/grabber/#download but this isn't being showed in mythtv-setup under sources
<laga> i dunno. it really should be installed by default. file a bug ;)
<laga> is it baseline compliant?
<deffcon> laga : how do you mean laga
<deffcon> its support on the mythtv website under the howto's of the wiki under xmltv and then the netherlands
<deffcon> in alpha 3 i could use but in alpha 4 not anymore
<laga> it'll only show up if it's recognized by tv_find_grabbers
<deffcon> but it did in alpha 3
<deffcon> not in alpha 4
<deffcon> laga : btw
<deffcon> laga : https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/144513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144513 in mythbuntu "xmltv isn't installed by default by mythbuntu" [Undecided,New] 
<deffcon> evening superm1
<laga> tv_find_grabber is only available if xmltv is installed
<superm1_> hi deffcon
<deffcon> yes that i did but still no luck
<laga> so: no xmltv, no tv_find_grabberS_ no tv_grab_nl_py
<laga> oh
<deffcon> sorry
<deffcon> i really don't know the problem i uses it before and installed it a thousand times but no luck in alpha 4
<superm1_> what's breaking?
<bendailey> superm1: do you have an eta for new isos?
<superm1_> bendailey, i haven't had enough time to sufficiently test all of the new changes, but i'm expecting at least another week out
<superm1_> and we are still waiting on DaveMorris' stuff
<laga> deffcon: i just installed tv_grab_nl_py and it's not shwoing up with tv_find_grabbers
<laga> deffcon: you should talk to the author of that grabber. it has to be "baseline compliant".
<bendailey> superm1_: great I will try and get an updated download redirect script to Daviey later today or tomorrow
<superm1_> bendailey, are you adding weighting to the script?
<ubotu> New bug: #144513 in mythbuntu "xmltv isn't installed by default by mythbuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144513
<bendailey> how is the hosting at Canonical coming
<bendailey> superm1_: yes adding weighting and moving it to mysql
<superm1_> bendailey, we got the approval for canonical hosting yes
<superm1_> Daviey is working the details on it
<bendailey> is mythbuntu.org moving to the canonical host?
<superm1_> also frink_ got things set up for another uk host, but i haven't had time to get items put onto it yet
<superm1_> bendailey, i think the ideal thing was going to leave it on jumpkick's, but also set it up on the canonical one
<superm1_> that way if jumpkick's goes down, we flip a dns switch
<superm1_> and go onto the canonical one
<deffcon> laga : what does baseline mean ( commandline based )?
<laga> deffcon: some reading material for you: http://xmltv.org/wiki/xmltvcapabilities.html
<bendailey> yeah drupal has replication module I believe
<superm1_> deffcon, regarding bug 144513, at what point in the install do you need it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144513 in mythbuntu "xmltv isn't installed by default by mythbuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144513
<superm1_> because not all setups will need it
<laga> um
<deffcon> laga : if this is what you it does support this all ( baseline )
<laga> superm1_: what kind of logic is that?
<laga> superm1_: not all setups will need nvidia-glx.
<laga> superm1_: xmltv is most useful for setups outside the us.
<superm1_> laga, i mean is it needed before reboot?
<superm1_> or after
<superm1_> i didn't word that well
<superm1_> eg does it need to be included on the live disk or nto
<laga> superm1_: depends. is mythtv-setup (and thus mythfilldatabase) run in the live disk?
<deffcon> superm1 : to install dutch ( netherlands ) tv_grab_nl_py
<superm1_> laga, well it's ran after you copy the install over
<superm1_> but before you reboot
<superm1_> does it need any other (external) configuration?
<laga> superm1_: then you need it i guess :) it's actually used to configure your channel lineup, too.
<laga> extrernal? no. that's handled by mythtv-setup. but mythtv-setup needs to be run in a terminal so you can configure the grabber.
<superm1_> so i mean do you need a terminal session to configure xmltv?
<laga> yes
<deffcon> superm1, laga : this is what i mean http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Netherlands
<laga> deffcon: i know what you mean, but your grabber has to be fixed first
<deffcon> do i have to contact the creator
<deffcon> ?
<laga> yes, or fix it yourself
<deffcon> i see the problem now it is in the version 020.2 of mythtv
<deffcon> i will have a look at it
<laga> no
<laga> the problem is not in mythtv 0.20.2
<deffcon> what then ?
<laga> the problem is that your grabber does not support baseline, so it can't be used by mythtv
<deffcon> how do you know that for sure i used it for almost a year in mythtv
<laga> because new xmltv code was introduced in 0.20.2.
<laga> by default, it'll only use grabbers reported by tv_find_grabbers
<laga> because these have a common command line API
<laga> so they behave in the same way. there's no need for special cases for individual grabbers in the code anymore
<foxbuntu_> ok...someone is a download whore from my mirror
<superm1_> wait laga so you do need a terminal session?
<foxbuntu_> lol
<superm1_> so what are we to do then about that?
<deffcon> so basically i can't use it anymore
<laga> superm1_: instead of spawning mythtv-setup, spawn a terminal which will spawn mythtv-setup?
<laga> deffcon: use it with mythfilldatabase --file or make get the grabber author to fix it
<laga> deffcon: in the time it's taken me to read the release notes to you, you could have written that email to that guy twice.
* laga goes to slam some doors
<superm1_> laga, okay that's feasible, what about on step 16
<superm1_> having an extra button
<superm1_> that will configure xmltv
<superm1_> just like how there is a schedules direct button
<superm1_> are there any situations that you will mix and match xmltv / schedules direct?
<superm1_> xmltv isn't at all relevant for US / Canada users right?
<deffcon> thnx laga
<deffcon> superm1 : did you just send me an email about the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/144509
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144509 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu-control-centre doesn't start with AMD64BIT Motherboard on X86 it works" [Undecided,New] 
<superm1_> deffcon, i replied to the bug
<deffcon> superm1 : i am up 2 date with packages
<superm1_> deffcon, that's pretty odd then to have that happening.
<deffcon> when did you adjusted something then ?
<superm1_> i'm wondering how those dependencies have dissappeared
<deffcon> guys : come on, i told laga that i also have an 64 bit motherboard where i tested mythbuntu on that is this bug on x86 it works
<frink_> gah another broken juniper interface :(
<superm1_> deffcon, its amd64 only?
<frink_> hey superm1_
<superm1_> oh that makes things interesting
<deffcon> it is amd
<superm1_> hi frink_
<frink_> Hows life?
<superm1_> busy busy busy :)
<superm1_> i wish i had 2x as many hours in a day
<frink_> yeah now that would be handy.. Either that or a clone.
<superm1_> well the clone would have to fill me in on everything it did, so i think 2x many hours is more useful
<superm1_> either that or not needing to sleep would be nice
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, i'll check when I get home, but the control-centre works on my 64-bit machine
<superm1_> deffcon, can you open a python console?
<superm1_> and just type
<superm1_> import datetime
<superm1_> and see if it tells you the same thing?
<deffcon> tell me
<superm1_> deffcon, tell you which?
<foxbuntu_> superm1, I found my error in the positioning with the USpalsh Progress bar
<superm1_> foxbuntu, okay so resolved?
<foxbuntu_> just about
<foxbuntu_> I am finishing up the math
<foxbuntu_> all 5 res's were wrong
<foxbuntu_> because I changed the size of the progress bar
<foxbuntu_> and forgot to change the position
<Rimers> Hi guys, is there a good reason to do a new install of mythbuntu or do i have all the updates after doing an apt-get update/upgrade with the mythbuntu packages?
<tgm4883_laptop> apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgm4883_laptop> but yea thats all you have to do rimers
<Rimers> nice :D
<Rimers> i made a vmware with the latest install cd on my laptop, and wow a difference both in setup, gui and such
<superm1_> Rimers, just wait until the next disk
<superm1_> there is quite a lot of change with it  too :)
<Rimers> okay :) but im following your updates over apt-get and hope to get an insight in most of it that way :)
<superm1_> well there are a few things that still aren't committed, so you won't see them immediately
<superm1_> stuff that DaveMorris is going on
<Rimers> ah okay
<deffcon> superm1 : any idea when the next disk is released in october
<Rimers> do you plan on making a way of installing the latest openchrome driver in an easy way?
<superm1_> Rimers, yes
<superm1_> its part of the new installer
<Rimers> sweet :)
<superm1_> haven't been able to test it yet though
<Rimers> let me know if you need help with that
<superm1_> well yeah actually you have a bit right now?
<Rimers> got a board lying around with a via gfx on it that need that driver
<superm1_> i can walk you through building a test disk to try it if you have some time
<superm1_> its a pretty straightforward process now
<Rimers> i have a few hours, so that would be okay
<superm1_> okay do you have a gutsy box to work from?
<Rimers> i have one in a vmware session
<Rimers> will that do?
<superm1_> well as long as you can get the ISO copied out of the vmware session when you're done
<superm1_> if you've got a feisty box though, this can be done there too - just need to install a package from gutsy
<foxbuntu_> superm1_, I have done 44.5GB of xfer from my mirror in the last few days
<Rimers> thats no problem, have direct disk access from there to my storage
<superm1_> okay, then install debootstrap and bzr
<Rimers> okay, let me boot the gusty vmware, that a few seconds to boot so ill let you know when im ready to continue
<superm1_> ok
<foxbuntu_> superm1_, I am building now, but have to wait to test (running a dist upgr)
<Rimers> okay, gusty booted and ready to rock, so installing debootstrap and bzr now
<superm1_> okay download a copy of the build script by doing this:
<superm1_> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-livedisk
<Rimers> okay, fetched
<superm1_> okay now make a directory that you want the ISOs to end up at
<superm1_> and launch the script like this
<superm1_> NEW_DIRECTORY=/path/to/my/favorite/place sudo sh mythbuntu_install.sh
<superm1_> and that will build the disk
<superm1_> note, you have to be in the same directory as mythbuntu_install.sh when you run that
<Rimers> okay, running now, did it as root though so left out the sudo
<superm1_> okay that works too
<superm1_> you have ~3gb free right?
<superm1_> on /tmp
<Rimers> should have, got 8 GB avaliable for the vmware image and have 1 GB used of it
<superm1_> also if you have a more local mirror, you can use that instead
<superm1_> it defaults to the one by me (mirror.cs.umn.edu)
<Rimers> i saw it downloading from a .dk mirror earlier so it should be the nearest mirror
<Rimers> I downloaded gusty to test it out and see if there was any major changes that would make it interesting for me to install on my laptop, but i cant really deside if it is, i think its look is a lot better though
<superm1_> Rimers, well the big thing in it that makes it nice for a laptop is the tickless kernel
<superm1_> which should help power management significantly
<Rimers> nice, that would be a good improvement
<Rimers> is it stable enough for a system that is the main use every day?
<foxbuntu_> Rimers, I have been using Gutsy on my work laptop for 2 months
<superm1_> well i use it every day, but your results may vary
<foxbuntu_> I would just say to keep up on updates
<tgm4883_laptop> i have gutsy on all systems but 1
<Ashex> Are the reconfigure and other options when right-clicking on the desktop supposed to work in the live disc?
<Rimers> okay, sounds as being stable enough
<laga> superm1_: regarding XMLTV, how much do you know about how it's configured and/or how it's interacting with mythtv-setup?
<superm1_> laga, absolutely nothing
<superm1_> hence why i was asking what you think should be done
<tgm4883_laptop> ashex, i don't believe so, on the same note, the next cd should use xfce and not openbox
<laga> superm1_: we shouldn't make an additional button.
<laga> superm1_: i'll explain how it works and you'll see why its not feasible
<tgm4883_laptop> im off, the first day of classes is always boring
<superm1_> cya tgm4883_laptop
<superm1_> have fun :0
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, lunch time
<tgm4883_laptop> i've already had to see the registerar twice today
<tgm4883_laptop> quick poll, burgers or taco's for lunch
<Rimers> taco
<foxbuntu_> taco
<laga> no opinion on that one.
<tgm4883_laptop> alright, taco's it is.  Back on at 1:00
<foxbuntu_> superm1_, do I need to bump the version number for this fix?
<superm1_> foxbuntu, any time that somethign needs to be committed to the archive the version number needs to be bumped
<foxbuntu_> ok
<foxbuntu_> wasn't sure on that
<foxbuntu_> the reason you only saw it off on the 1024x768 is because that was the biggest gap...all the other were off by like 5 - 10 px except the 16_9 1365x767
<laga> superm1_: so, if you configure a new video source with an xmltv grabber, mythtv will run tv_grab_something --configure --configfile ~/.mythtv/name_of_my_videosource.xmltv. then the users proceeds to configure the grabber in the terminal. in order to put that in ubiquity, we'd need to know the name of the video source and the grabber in advance, kinda. also, mythtv-setup will seemingly hang when configuring the video source till the grabber exits. we could a
<foxbuntu_> 768*
* Rimers prays for a fast return of the weekend, laptop need resizing of disks (100gb disk, 35 gb useable :S)
<superm1_> so laga what do you think is the way to approach this then?
<laga> start mythtv-setup in a terminal.
<superm1_> how will users know to switch over to the terminal though?
<laga> instead of calling mythtv-setup, call xterm with the appropriate arguments.
<laga> superm1_: by RTFM. or we could make a popup.
<laga> or we could resize thesetup to 800x600 for them
<superm1_> it would be nice if we could patch mythtv-setup to spawn *another* terminal
<superm1_> that way it would just sit on top of myth
<Rimers> laga, make the selecting of xmltv settings an option on initial setup, and tell user where xml file is placed.
<Rimers> that would create the xml file before mythtv-setup was started and solve that part of it
<laga> Rimers: and what's the user gonna do with that information? that still doesn't solve the problem that the name of the xml file has to be correct.
<laga> also, the backend will still spawn tv_grab_something --configure.
<Rimers> will it? last time i used xmltv, i manualy created the xml before i needed it and told mythtv-setup to use it for the selected channels i had tuned into
<superm1_> so can we get a list of all possible xmltv grabbers before starting then?
<laga> superm1_: yes, by running tv_find_grabbers
<laga> but there's no sane way to create a config before running mythtv-setup, imho.
<laga> Rimers: yes, it will.
<laga> Rimers: older versions of mythtv used to rely on a single config file for the grabbers
<laga> tbh, i dont know how it's handled in 0.20.2, but the old behaviour probably still applies, eg one config file per video source
<Rimers> laga, aah, then thats why, i used it on my gentoo box last, and that was before i knew about mythbuntu
<superm1_> well so possibly multiple drop downs to select multiple sources
<laga> are we talking about ubiquity or mythbuntu-control-centre?
<superm1_> ubiquity
<superm1_> well i guess both
<superm1_> but ubiquity right now
<frink_> phew
<frink_> two kids bathed, fed, re-clothed and ready for bed.
<laga> superm1_: and what are you gonna do with those drop downs?
<superm1_> laga, i would think have a spinner box for how many xmltv sources are needed
<superm1_> and then have a drop down dialog like how lirc is
<superm1_> that entire dialog is built from lirc.hwdb dynamically
<laga> right. i'd still need to create the video sources in mythtv-setup. unless you want to put that into ubiquity, too.
<Rimers> you would only need more than 1 xmltv file if you have more than 1 tuner or tuners with several different source with different channels! Right?
<Rimers> that or should be an and
<frink_> 20:06:56 (14.51 MB/s) - `VMware-server-1.0.3-44356.tar.gz' saved [106604355/106604355] 
<frink_> Nice, Vmware downloading at ~ 116Mb/s
<Rimers> nice
<Ashex> frink_, are you going to run mythbuntu in vmware server by chance?
<deffcon> maybe there is a way
<Rimers> i got one running in a vmware player
<Ashex> I need someone to test it in vmware server
<Ashex> When I booted off the live disc, the resolution came up at around 1650x1080
<Rimers> hehe, i got the same problem
<Ashex> okay
<Ashex> Then I'm going to file it as a seperate bug. right now it's just appended to another resolution bug
<Rimers> but you can always after an install setup res in a term
<superm1_> Ashex, can you verify if a regular gutsy disk does that too?
<superm1_> because we should be using the same source as them for detecting resolution upon boot
<Ashex> superm1, I haven't tried with a gutsy disk yet, only feisty
<Ashex> I'll give it a try though
<Rimers> it does, i can confirm that
<laga> Rimers: it's not about the amount of xmltv config files, it's about their file names and the fact that mythtv-setup will try to recreate those config files
* Ashex grabs the torrent for gutsy
<Ashex> Heh, I was supposed to test the resolution detection for gutsy two months ago >_>
<Rimers> i have mythbuntu and gusty running in a vmware and both boot up with a HUGE resolution
<laga> works in virtualbox, btw
<Ashex> okay
<Rimers> laga: ah okay i see, ill have to play around with it so i can get up to date again
<Ashex> hmm
<Ashex> Rimers, you have a launchpad account?
<laga> Rimers: we should invite gbee in here
<laga> superm1_: you missed the update to debian/session-settings
<Rimers> Ashex: i have launchpad account!
<Ashex> awesome, can you add on the resolution issue to this bug then: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/3731
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3731 in xorg "Xorg resolution falling back to 640x480 and/or 800x600 when h/v freqs incorrect" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<laga> superm1_: also, there's a ]  missing in line 107 of startmythtv.sh
<frink_> Ashex: kik, no mythbuntu in vmware :)
<Rimers> laga: not sure who that is
<frink_> no reason why it should not work though
<Ashex> yeah
<laga> Rimers: guy who wrote latest xmltv support
<Ashex> I don't plan on running mythbuntu in vmware
<frink_> I run ununto in VMware fine
<Ashex> I test it out in vmware first because monitor detection will fail
<Rimers> laga: aah, well that could prove useful then :)
<superm1_> laga, it still appeared to work when i tried it
<superm1_> that's not cool :)
<foxbuntu_> superm1, its tested and happy now
<laga> superm1_: heh, i fixed it a few hours ago. didnt know you were gonna make a new release
<foxbuntu_> USplash is fixed
<superm1_> laga, can you file a sep bug?  I'll have to do a follow up patch then
<superm1_> laga, remember i said i did all that triaging this last night and morning :)
<superm1_> that's what it was for
<laga> yes
<superm1_> laga, why did you want to bring gbee in here?
<laga> superm1_: wrt xmltv
<laga> http://shopping.yahoo.com/
<laga> ^^ tivo remotes for one buck
<foxbuntu_> superm1_, I just commited the fix for that
<Ashex> I'm going to wait for the next build release before I file anymore bugs. tgm4883 tells me you'll be using a different wm
<superm1_> laga, ooh.  i wonder if that's worth getting.  does mceusb2 read other remotes very well?
<laga> no clue
<laga> i need to make some bookmarks for launchpad
<laga> naavigating launchpad.. is not very nice.
<laga> superm1_: BTW, i'm gonna add a note on the IRC pages on myhbuntu.org. people shouldn't be asking meta questions and provide system specs etc.
<superm1_> what are meta questions?
<laga> "someone here"
<laga> "can anyone help me"
<superm1_> oh right
<superm1_> good idea
<laga> i wonder how i could phrase a paragraph enforcing proper english. i hate seeing "can sum1 plz help me thx. screen iz black" or equivalent verbal garbage
<MythbuntuGuest93> "someone here" "can anyone help me"
<tgm4883_library> sorry, couldn't resist
<laga> heh
<tgm4883_library> maybe we should make a dev channel called #mythbuntu-laga
<superm1_> "Rather than just \"asking for help\", we would prefer if you can provide a concise well worded question describing your problem"
<superm1_> oops don't need to escape " do I.  i think i've been shell scripting too much.
<laga> yes
<laga> :)
<superm1_> laga, that missing ] , does it only break mythwelcome?
<superm1_> or anything else?
<laga> no clue. frontend seems to be working fine, never tried mythwelcome
<tgm4883_library> superm1, laga, I think we should add a page to the mythbuntu.org that has tips
<tgm4883_library> something like this
<tgm4883_library> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/domore/tipsandtricks/index.html
<tgm4883_library> we would basically have to compile our own list obvously
<superm1_> tgm4883_library, yeah i like that
<tgm4883_library> ideally, if it was on the mythtv site it would be great
<superm1_> maybe on a wiki page though so people can add to them
<tgm4883_library> but at least on mythbutnu.org
<tgm4883_library> yea
<tgm4883_library> thats a great idea
<superm1_> perhaps link back to help.ubuntu.com
<frink_> laga: I wouldn't even bother answering somebody who asked a question like that.
<tgm4883_library> frink_, we get questions like that all the time from webclient users
<superm1_> laga, yuck both 104 and 107 are broke
<superm1_> er no just 107
<superm1_> but i'm surprised the script still runs
<tgm4883_library> also, I think we should change the default name from MythbuntuGuest## to MG##
<frink_> tgm4883_library: Ahh webclient users, that explains it :)
<tgm4883_library> as it's a pain to type MythbuntuGuest alot
<superm1_> well that's why you just type My <tab>
* tgm4883_library smacks head
* tgm4883_library didn't know that feature
<frink_> heh
<laga> rotfl.
* tgm4883_library crawls out from under the rock he lives under
<frink_> tgm4883_library: You actually typed it all out?
<superm1_> tgm4883_library, seriously every time?
<tgm4883_library> yep
<superm1_> wow.
<tgm4883_library> I'd dedicated
<frink_> And you think people type out tgm4883_library whenever they want to talk to tgm4883_library :)
<Rimers> hmm thats a lot of typing...
<frink_> YUP
<frink_> tgm4883_library: <-- just just took t<tab>
<tgm4883_library> fine, be that way :)
<tgm4883_library> i'm going to go see if I can make progress on getting us another mirror
<laga> superm1_: do you know why i'd get this message: http://www.pastebin.ca/709553
<frink_> tgm4883_library: You want a mirror in Asia?
* frink_ has contacts
<frink_> and in Europe
<tgm4883_library> the more mirrors the better
<frink_> tgm4883_library: I'll email some people and talk tomorrow..
<superm1_> os.execv('/bin/blah')
<superm1_> instead?
<laga> superm1_: thanks.
<laga> :/
<laga> that worked
<tgm4883_library> sounds good
<tgm4883_library> were still doing around 300 iso's a day
<tgm4883_library> it will be interesting what that number is on the beta release
<laga> yay, nvidia and fglrx are now available for linxu-rt in gutsy.
<tgm4883_library> superm1_, whats the status on the next iso?
<superm1_> i'm going to try to set up the rest of frink_'s mirror tonight
<superm1_> tgm4883_library, well need DaveMorris's stuff done, need to make sure openchrome stuff works (Rimers was gonna look at it), and need to make sure these transient issues go away
<tgm4883_library> ah ok
<superm1_> we're going to need a method to push out these iso's to all these mirrors we have now
<tgm4883_library> has anyone tried to fetch listings for a tuner (like the pvr-150 or pcHDTV 5500) with 20.2?
<tgm4883_library> on feisty or gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #144541 in mythtv (multiverse) "Two bugs in latest upload:" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144541
<Rimers> superm1: its still getting packages, speed is okay, but dont know how many packages its getting
<superm1_> Rimers, its like 600-700 mb of packages that it grabs
<Rimers> ah okay, well shouldnt be too long then
<Rimers> tgm4883_library: did a pvr-150 tune a few versions back and that was without problems if that can help any
<tgm4883_library> frink_, looks like about 40% of our people come from that side of the world, although most in europe, an asia mirror would be nice
<tgm4883_library> Rimers, on 20.2?
<superm1_> tgm4883_library, you mean with SD right?
<Rimers> nope, a few versions back
<tgm4883_library> I can scan channels, but it won't fetch the channels, so instead of having NBC, I have adding channel 8
<tgm4883_library> it's not a functionality problem, but it's a pain for me
<Rimers> aah okay, not sure why that is..
<tgm4883_library> I suppose it also grabs channels that I end up deleting anyway
<superm1_> well my friend just did that actually for his SD stuff
<tgm4883_library> all those home shopping networks :)
<superm1_> he just did a brand new install
<superm1_> using SD
<superm1_> and had no issues
<tgm4883_library> ok
<tgm4883_library> as long as he did a brand new install and it works, then im ok with no bug report
<tgm4883_library> as my setup was a little more complicated
<laga> yay, nvidia and fglrx are now available for linxu-rt in gutsy.
<tgm4883_library> laga, thats old news
<superm1_> well take that back.  one issue.  a few of his digital stations got messed up when doing the scans, but that's because PSID stuff wasn't broadcast
<superm1_> but the tuners that 'fetched' were fine
<tgm4883_library> ok
<tgm4883_library> probably just an issue on my end then
<laga> tgm4883_library: uh-huh.
<tgm4883_library> laga, yep, you said that like 20 min ago :)
<laga> oh.
<laga> sorry, i must have re-send it when i hit random keys to wake up the monitor.
<tgm4883_library> ok, off to CS162.  It's strange having a CS162 and a CS425 course in the same term
<laga> i just assumed there hadn't been any traffic :)
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, do you use your laptop for notes in class?
<superm1_> yeah i do
<superm1_> google docs ftw
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1_> i've got buddies that we split up the note taking
<deffcon> it would be really cool that xbmc and mythtv become one
<superm1_> and share a google doc
<superm1_> doesn't work well in engineering courses though, mostly gen eds and such
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> usually i just use openoffice
<tgm4883_laptop> I used onenote for a while, which is actually pretty good software
<tgm4883_laptop> now if we could just get MS to release a version for ubuntu
<superm1_> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> what?
<tgm4883_laptop> next i'm going to take a snowball into hell
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, laga, just spoke to ~ubuntu-installer, unionfs is still broken indeed
<superm1_> so that explains some more of the oddities that we were seeing
<superm1_> Rimers, your disk may run into issues post build, we'll see
<laga> superm1_: oh, that's awesome news.
<laga> </irony>
<superm1_> haha
<superm1_> <evand> superm1_: unionfs is still an issue
<superm1_> <superm1_> evand, okay so that is likely where its sitting then
<superm1_> <evand> most likely
<superm1_> <evand> for some reason I wasn't experiencing it for a brief period of time
<superm1_> <evand> but it's definitely back
<superm1_> <evand> the kernel team is on it
<superm1_> <superm1_> i'm almost wondering if they are better off rolling back to the older (functional) unionfs release rather than debug these issues with the beta looming so close
<superm1_> <evand> they can't, though I do not recall why
<superm1_> <superm1_> ah i see
<laga> heh
<laga> love the "ah i see" part :)
<laga> superm1_: poking at python and debconf now.
<laga> though i wish i'd put that off till i've taken my first programming course in college ;)
<superm1_> well there is no use complaining to messengers, or to kernel guys, it won't get anything done
<laga> that's true
<superm1_> laga, i can't say that any programming courses improved and/or developed my python skills
<superm1_> that's all been just putting in the time to learn it myself
<laga> more about general concepts i say
<laga> i don't cope well with object oriented stuff
<superm1_> well actually i was never formally taught inheritance/polymorphism in my courses either
<laga> well, are you a student of computer science?
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, were learning polymorphism right now
<superm1_> laga, no
<superm1_> i'm an engineering student
<laga> superm1_: ah, that'd probably explain it.
<superm1_> yeah
* foxbuntu_ damn engineers...so lazy
<laga> since i'm gonna do computational linguistics, i'm not sure if my programming courses will be any better :)
<laga> ooh
<laga> this is actually doing stuff \o/
<Rimers> hmm, im not too lucky tonight
<Rimers> getting locked into a vmware session and having to reboot, and then internet blocking me from everything, but think i have it solved now
<Rimers> superm1: i didnt get to build that cd all the way, but ill see if i can continue it tomorrow if i can, hope i can give some feedback then
<superm1_> Rimers, unfortunately the process has to go from start to finish,
<superm1_> so if it didnt finish today
<superm1_> you'll just have to start it over again
<superm1_> it does try to cache all the downloaded packages though
<superm1_> in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Rimers> okay, it was while downloading it crashed, so atleast ill have that to continue on
<superm1_> yeah
<foxbuntu_> omg
<foxbuntu_> firefox has gone bonkers
<laga> zomg?
<foxbuntu_> I just loaded the 3.0 A9
<foxbuntu_> and the bookmarks and history are now stored in a SQLite DB
<superm1_> yeah
<foxbuntu_> I like the code name however
<foxbuntu_> Minefield
<superm1_> i still don't understand why this is zomg?
<foxbuntu_> because its zomg that they are using a DB for Favs
<laga> i certainly need a sane way to organize mine
<laga> i just dump them in there
<laga> and never use them
<superm1_> yahoo's del.icio.us extension ftw
<superm1_> tagging is the way to go
<foxbuntu_> I need to do something about my home laptop (the windows dumping grounds)
<laga> i won't export my bookmarks to any web 2.0 service
<laga> or to any external services for that matter
<foxbuntu_> I am at 1280x980 res and my desktop is full, and it takes longer than a few secs to scroll through the favs list
<Rimers> i did a cleanup in my favs and ended up with 4 useful ones
<laga> i didn't know youporn had 4 mirrors
<Rimers> hehe
<Rimers> i can list them if you want
<laga> uh, no
<laga> i'm sposed to be working :)
<Rimers> but you will need username and password for them
<Rimers> hmm anyone have a better vm program than vmware? its fucked up every time i reboot my pc
<superm1__> i use a mix of vmware-server and virtualbox
<superm1__> depending on what computer i'm on
<laga> is vmware-server free?
<foxbuntu_> yes
<superm1__> depends on your definition of free
<foxbuntu_> ugh
<foxbuntu_> superm1__, always way too literal
<Rimers> ive been using vmware workstation with a university key for a week now, but its a pain
<foxbuntu_> yea
<foxbuntu_> just pull down vmware-server
<laga> so it's not OSS. well, my version of virtualbox isn't free either ;)
<frink_> vmware-server is pretty good
<frink_> if u hve shared storage yo can actually move VMs between hosts
<frink_> so with vmware and NetApp boxes you can move VMs between sites :)
<foxbuntu_> frink_, a NetApp guy?!?
<foxbuntu_> superm1__, is it still in the works for another CD release this week?
<Rimers> hmm i better go to bed or ill be sleeping in class tomorrow, cya guys
<laga> superm1_: is it ok if i use features only found in python 2.5?
<laga> superm1__: alright, the debconftalk module is done :)
<laga> superm1__: and it *is* closing properly ;)
<superm1__> laga, yes python 2.5 is fine
<superm1__> we've got it in gutsy and this isn't going anywhere but gutsy +
<Daviey> Right.. we've got the canonical hosting -- need to point a domain towards it
<laga> superm1__: good. i'll try to implement the mythweb auth stuff then.
<superm1__> cool k
<superm1__> so debconf stuff works now?
<laga> it probably worked before, but i know how to use it this time
<superm1__> so you can call an issue to reconfigure a package and all now too?
<superm1__> like dpkg-reconfigure blah, and then preseed the answers?
* laga blinks
<laga> i was just gonna preseed the answers and exec dpkg-reconfigure
<laga> no? :/
<superm1__> well that works just the same
<superm1__> yes
<laga> oh. good.
<superm1__> if that works out as expected, awesome.
<superm1__> i'm looking forward to seeing how you did it
<laga> dont really have to re-invent the wheel _all_ the time :)
<superm1__> i can apply it to a lot of other stuff
<superm1__> well hence why we inherit from software-properties-gtk and gdebi for the control centre
<laga> superm1__: http://laga.ath.cx/debconftalk.py
<superm1__> looks a little too easy, but i'm not gonna argue that :)
<laga> we#ll see how it works out
<laga> tbh, it's not much different from what was done in debconf.py
<foxbuntu_> yay work time over...time to go home and work for my new business and not get paid
<foxbuntu_> :)
<superm1__> laga, would that make more sense as a class?
<superm1__> rather than just a function?
<superm1__> during hardy i want to move all these common functions that are used in the different python apps we have into a libmythbuntu or something like that
<superm1__> so there is less code duplication
<laga> sorry, i don't know enough to answer that. but a function looks fine to me. could still be put ina common lib and i don't see how inheritance would be benefical for such a simple thing
<laga> btw, do you usually install the control centre if you're testing something? or can i just execute core.py?
<Daviey> superm1__: [urgent] 
<Daviey> can canonical steal cdimages.mythbu' ?
<Daviey> for their server
<Daviey> rather than having uk.cdimages ?
<superm1__> Daviey,
<superm1__> why?
<superm1__> is there's in the UK?
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> but to quote... "
<Daviey> 22:35 < elmo> it's really going to be uk.cdimages? :) you have something better  for cdimages? ;-)
<Daviey> He's got a good point... considering we can give the bulk to canonical..
<superm1__> yeah that is a good point
<Daviey> so +1
<Daviey> ?
<superm1__> so lets give canonical normal cdimages.
<Daviey> cool
<superm1__> and then frink_'s box will get uk.cdimages.
<Daviey> sure
<superm1__> laga, when i'm testing i launch it via the top level python script
<superm1__> not the wrapper one
<superm1__> the other top level one
<laga> oh, that actually works
<laga> there's only mythbuntu-control-centre and setup.py
<superm1__> oh its in bin/
<superm1__> i forgot things have moved around
<superm1__> the last few uploads i've done, i'd just run debuild and install the deb
<superm1__> if you copy bin/mythbuntu-control-centre to ./test.py
<superm1__> you can probably just run sudo python test.py
<laga> k
<superm1__> the important part is that the directory you launch from has to have another directory called MythbuntuControlCentre
<superm1__> which contains a file named core.py
<superm1__> and a class named ControlCentre
<laga> k
<laga> superm1__: for the trunk packages, a few people have reported weird issues where ubuntu-mythtv-frontend would keep showing up for a reinstall/update.
<laga> do you have any idea what would cause this
<superm1__> laga, i got the same reports for the non trunk packages too
<superm1__> i've no idea why that would be happening though
<laga> interesting.
<superm1__> matter of fact my frontend started to do it too
<superm1__> after this weekend's weekly
<chuk> that happens to me too
<laga> i wonder if it happens because they're arch "all"
<laga> and we build for amd64 and i386.
<superm1__> well they should be arch all though
<superm1__> only one of the 'all' packages gets used though
<superm1__> i guess, does this happen on the amd64 variant too?
<laga> yup, a friend of mine has njust reported it and he runs amd64
<tgm4883> superm1, whats the size of the iso's?
<tgm4883> err, superm1__ ^^
<laga> heh
<superm1__> tgm4883, its roughly 437-450mb as of late
<superm1__> laga, you see this: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/291298?search_string=mythbuntu;#291298 ?
<laga> apport-qt just reported that mythfrontend crashed
<laga> mythfrontend was running on a different X screen, though
<laga> and there's no segfault in dmesg
<superm1_> that's probably not a good sign
<laga> and it definitely didn't crash.
<laga> interestingly enough, that window appeard when i was testing the debconf stuff in m-c-c.
<laga> i'll just ignore it.
<laga> superm1_: no, i haven't such an issue
<superm1_> yeah it's really bzr
<laga> superm1_: remember: we don't support the trunk packages.
<superm1_> yeah
<laga> great. there's a stale debconf process
<superm1_> see..... :)
<superm1_> Daviey, is canonical server amd64?
<superm1_> or xen or anything nice like that?
<superm1_> so that we could do both i386 and amd64 builds on it
<superm1_> laga, here is why unionfs "needs" the new version: <cjwatson> superm1_: rolling back unionfs involves backing out lots of apparmor stuff too
<Daviey> superm1_: no idea
<laga> true
<laga> apparmor is crucial for us
* laga hides
<Daviey> I've only agreed iso hosting at this stage... not sure they'd like us using too much processer time with building :)
<laga> maybe we just wanna build source packages on there
<frink_> What do you need to build on? I have some AMD kit, not sure if it is real AMD64 though.
<laga> oh
<laga> i think superm1 refers to CD builds
<laga> superm1_: do we need to preseed debconf questions for packages which are not installed yet? that'd require some more work
<Daviey> Am i right in saying only DaveMorris can build amd64 atm?
<superm1_> yeah i'm referring to cdbuilds
<superm1_> well RAOF did the last one
<laga> i can build amd64, too
<tgm4883> I can build amd64
<superm1_> suddenly all these amd64 folk show up?
<laga> wait
<superm1_> where have you guys been hiding your amd64 from all of us....
<tgm4883> oh you new I had amd64 ;)
<laga> hey, i just upgraded the other day
<superm1_> frink_, is that VM that you allocated us 64 bit? If not, is that feasible?
* Daviey thinks amd64 people, like being difficult
<superm1_> laga, right now, i say don't worry about it
<superm1_> lirc is already installed by the time the control centre comes around
<superm1_> and so is mythtv-common
<laga> k
<superm1_> so those are the only two to make sure of.
<tgm4883> the real question is who runs 64-bit OS on their 64-bit hardware
<Daviey> tgm4883: only fools
<superm1_> well i've got a 64 bit backend, but it stopped being stable before i determined why it was unstable, so its sitting in the closet
<tgm4883> then count me as a fool
<frink_> superm1_: Yeah it should be 64bit safe, i'll build another one tomorrow with ubuntu64 and see if it works oright
<superm1_> cool okay frink_, that would solve these issues then :)
<laga> superm1_: how could you have determined why it's unstable if it as stable
<frink_> Will the amd64 distro run on intel64 ?
<tgm4883> yes frink_
<superm1_> frink_, itanium?
<superm1_> or x86_64?
<superm1_> laga, it started being unstable one week after being built
<frink_> x84_64
<superm1_> frink_, yeah it works on there fine
<laga> oh :/
<laga> poor amd64
<superm1_> yeah.  i got to the point that i was almost ready to do kernel debugging via serial
<superm1_> but then got busy
<tgm4883> frink_, FYI, the only reason that it's called amd64, is that amd came out with the consumer 64-bit processor first
<frink_> wow ubuntu mirror is slow today, nly getting 60Mb/s :(
<laga> kernel debugging via serial is fun
<frink_> tgm4883: big up to amd
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> intel finally doing some copying
<frink_> quit
<frink_> oops
<tgm4883> exit
<frink_> wrong window :)
<tgm4883> been there done that :)
<frink_> superm1_: Would you rather have build and the mirror on seperate boxes and then build on one and have the buit images mounted r/o from the mirror box?
<superm1_> frink_, either way will work out fine
<superm1_> i'm not too worried about the build process breaking things
<superm1_> its gotten more safe
* superm1_ glares at Daviey from the mishap this spring :)
<laga> what did it do
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> I remember
<laga> yay.
<laga> i have a checkbox in mythbuntu-control-centre which sets my debconf frontend to dialog or readline.
<Daviey> laga: try sudo rm -rf $yeeeeha/
<laga> Daviey: with $yeeeha being undef.
<Daviey> yup
<Daviey> :)
<laga> good job. :)
<superm1_> yeah that was fun
<superm1_> thank goodness for bzr push before doing that
<Daviey> luckily /home isn't at the top of the alphabet :)
<laga> i guess some people refined their backup strategy afterwards.
<Daviey> laga: you'd be suprised :)
<superm1_> laga, dialog/readline
<laga> hehe
<superm1_> yuck
<superm1_> why not gnome?
<superm1_> or qt?
<laga> it's just a proof of concept
<superm1_> oh
<superm1_> of course that
<laga> that button is actually titled "set password for mythweb"
<laga> ;)
<Tari_> I just (finally) switched over to DataDirect
<Tari_> did the apt-get update/dist-upgrade and all that
<Tari_> but how do I set up the account info?
<Tari_> rerun mythtv-setup?
<laga> yes
<Tari_> ok
<Tari_> which means I get to set up VNC, since the TV and box are on opposite sides of a wall :-/
<laga> Daviey: you need to reply to all so your replies show up on the ML
* laga installs a wallhack for Tari_ 
<superm1_> reply to all
<superm1_> Daviey, if your mail client supports it, "bounce" it back to the ml
<superm1_> t-bird has an extension for it
<Daviey> "edit as new" :)
<Daviey> one..
* Daviey missed that little whoopsie
<superm1_> the extension for t-bird calls it 'redirect' actually i think
<laga> happens to me all the time.
* Daviey slaps superm1 for CC'ing the ML and not Daviey
<superm1_> aren't you *on* the ML?
<Daviey> yup, but if it was To: the ML, then 'Reply' would have been dandy :)
<laga> o_O
<Tari_> alright.. I need VNC to latch onto screen :0.. how?
<laga> ever since i removed the second monitor from my twinview setup, thunderbird email notifications show up in the middle of my screen
<laga> Tari_: use mythbuntu-control-centre and restart X
<Tari_> I may be doing things hideously wrong, but 'command not found'
<laga> oh
<laga> what version of ubuntu are you running
<Tari_> gutsy
<Tari_> installed from an Alpha 2 disc
<laga> oh, that's a bit outdated.
<laga> let me guess: you haven't updated ever since?
<Tari_> I've been doing apt-get update/dist-upgrades occasionally
<Tari_> but that won't do it, eh?
<superm1_> well there have been some big changes that might not be represented well in apt-get update/ dist-upgrade
<superm1_> such as running as the normal user that was created
<Tari_> ok
<superm1_> installing the mythbuntu-desktop meta package
<laga> oh, you should be able to install mythbuntu-control-centre just fine then. i hope :/
<superm1_> but yeah with any luck, mythbuntu-control-centre should be able to get you back up to speed
<Tari_> ok, i'm installing mythbuntu-desktop now
<laga> ssh -X -Y would have worked as well, come to think of it
* frink_ goes to bed
<frink_> seeyasall
<Daviey> nn frink_
<superm1_> nn frink_
<laga> g'night frink_
<superm1_> okay time for me to head home too likely
<superm1_> i should eat and such
<Tari_> :-/
<Tari_> mythbuntu-control-centre doesn't work via SSH
<superm1_> why?
<Tari_> can't connect to display
<Tari_> but I need to go now
<superm1_> you can try this instead
<superm1_> sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1_> and that should be able to X forward
<superm1_> although i'm pretty surprised about the wrapper not working with X forwarding
<Tari_> I'll be working more on this later
<superm1_> okay
<Tari_> g'bye
<tgm4883> superm1, I just checked it and it works for me
<tgm4883> perhaps Tari_ was only ssh in and not ssh host -X -Y
<laga> hum
<laga> glade-3 isn't sending my signals properly. again
<superm1_> i'll be back later
<FatDave> you around tgm4883?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-25
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<laga> so.
<tgm4883_laptop> how goes it FatDave
<laga> i've just added mythweb auth support to the control centre. \o/
<FatDave> i'm not bad.  I have a xorg log with the error in it
<FatDave> and I know you must be dying to see it :)
<tgm4883_laptop> alright, lets see it
<FatDave>  http://pastebin.com/m5c55e543
<laga> you need to install the correct version of nvidia-glx
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, and you installed the proprietary driver?
<FatDave> i installed the restricted drivers.  nvidia-glx
<laga> oh.
<FatDave> thats what they told me to do in #ubuntu
<laga> looks like it's loading the nvidia GLX but there's no nvidia X driver.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<laga> that's odd
<tgm4883_laptop> what card again?
<laga> please put your xorg.conf up somewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, lets see xorg.conf
<FatDave> should be in that log somewhere
<FatDave> the card that is
<tgm4883_laptop> I'd bet I know the issue
<laga> would be easier if you just told us
<tgm4883_laptop> lets see xorg.conf
<laga> after staring into the intarwebs for 12 hours, it gets hard to make out detail in text :>
<laga> i bet it's not using the nvidia driver in xorg.conf
<tgm4883_laptop> line 255
<FatDave> I can't get to the xorg.conf for a bit.  First I have to regen it, since it gets overwritten every time I reboot.  then I can post it on paste bin.  My wife is freaking out over some damn sex in the city preview :P
<laga> it's really awesome that nvidia ships their own glx/gl libs.
<FatDave> i'll get it asap though
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> FatDave needs to learn about ssh
<FatDave> i know about it.  its just not enabled on that box right now :)
<FatDave> oh.  whats with the vnc server thing in myth-centre?
<laga> superm1: back?
<FatDave> I enabled that once and it wouldn't let me log in.  gave authentication errors
<laga> file a bug :)
<FatDave> then I turned it off and the built in gnome desktop vino wouldn't work
<FatDave> what language do you guys use for all this crap?
<FatDave> just curious as I'm a software engineer myself
<laga> german, mostly
<laga> oh
<laga> python, pytk and glade
<laga> for the control centre
<FatDave> python!  rad
<FatDave> I wrote cgipy.py back in my college years
<FatDave> www.cgipy.org
<FatDave> its just a cgi.pm clone for python
<laga> nift
<laga> y
<FatDave> since the built in cgi python stuff was lacking a bit
<laga> you dont wanna help us with the control centre by any chance? :)
<chuk> if not using mythbuntu ISO, what is the proper way to install mythbuntu?
<chuk> just get the control center?
<chuk> and go from there?
<laga> yes
<FatDave> I would not be apposed to helping.  but i've never worked on a linux dist. before
<laga> FatDave: oh, the control centre is easy to understand
<FatDave> so their might be a little bit of learning involved is all I mean :)
<laga> heh
<FatDave> you guys using svn or anything?
<laga> we mostly use bzr
<laga> wait a a second
<laga> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu
<laga> ^^ that's most of our code
<FatDave> oh.  wife is done.  i'll get that conf now.....
<laga> god, i wish launchpad was more intuitive for me
<laga> FatDave: if you wanna help us a bit, you should talk to superm1. he knows that's there to do. mostly small tasks since we're getting ready for a release :)
<laga> i gotta go to bed now, 1:40am here
<laga> have a nice day
<FatDave> ok.  i'll try and catch up with him
<FatDave> gnight
<FatDave> http://pastebin.com/d385cf5dd
<laga> superm1: ok, mythweb auth is working in the control centre. it's a big rough still because it#s not using the save/restore framework. i'll fix that tomorrow and add some dpkg-reconfigure magi
<laga> interesting. you are using the nvidia driver.. :/
<laga> anyways, tgm4883_laptop will need to take over now. i'm out
<FatDave> ok.  thanks :)
<tgm4883_laptop> whats this say
<tgm4883_laptop> glxinfo | grep direct
<FatDave> damn machine is hosed....gotta reboot it
<FatDave> i can't figure out how we got it to work that one time yesterday !  :D
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<FatDave> well, keep in mind that i'm running on the nv driver right now
<FatDave> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<FatDave> it seems i have more kernel updates.  will that blow away my lirc again?
<tgm4883_laptop> im not really sure why it blew it away in the first place, unless the kernel modules were not available when you upgraded
<tgm4883_laptop> lirc should be able to handle being upgraded
<FatDave> could be.  i don't know how that -386 kernel got installed in the first place.  probably some bad addition to the sources.list that I made
<tgm4883_laptop> very strange
<tgm4883_laptop> any exotic hardware?
<FatDave> nope.  its a box that is a couple of years old even
<FatDave> but i haven't seen that -386 kernel come up again.  so its probably something that i screwed up.  I won't worry about that for now
<FatDave> i'm mostly just wanting to get the nvidia drivers to work
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> and we are on the nv driver now
<tgm4883_laptop> and the nvidia-glx driver is installed
<tgm4883_laptop> and this is an install from ubuntu gutsy or mythbuntu
<FatDave> gutsy
<FatDave> i'll tell you my order of ops
<FatDave> i installed from gutsy iso
<FatDave> then did all the updates
<tgm4883_laptop> which cd did you download?
<FatDave> then enabled the restricted driver
<FatDave> then installed myth centre
<FatDave> uh....let me look
<FatDave> PC (Intel x86) desktop CD
<FatDave> i think i downloaded that one
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> give me the output of lspci and uname -a again
<FatDave> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce
<FatDave>  GPU]  (rev a3)
<FatDave> Linux mythtv1 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sat Sep 22 18:14:28 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<FatDave> weird huh
<FatDave> its like my system just doesn't want to play nice
<MythbuntuGuest30> i have a problem I was hoping someone could help me out with?
<tgm4883_laptop> very weird
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest30, whats the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> FatDave, were using the nv driver now?
<MythbuntuGuest30> well, there are two things, i don't know if they're related or not...
<FatDave> yup
<FatDave> i can't get X running with the nvidia driver
<tgm4883_laptop> FatDave, what was the nvidia-glx driver giving you trouble with that we switched back
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> error messages?
<MythbuntuGuest30> 1. when I try and schedule a recording in mythweb or through the tv like normal, my selections never stick
<MythbuntuGuest30> the shows never get recorded, never show as be scheduled to be recorded
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest30, error messages?
<MythbuntuGuest30> 2. mythtv will kick me out of what I'm doing periodically and take me back to the main myth menu. watching live tv or a dvd after about 20 minutes or so. this is a BE/FE system
<MythbuntuGuest30> any ideas?
<FatDave> were you asking me about error messages tgm?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> both you and MythbuntuGuest30
<FatDave> oh.  sorry.  just the errors posted in that first pastebin xorg.log
<tgm4883_laptop> you get those errors when you use the nvidia-glx driver?
<FatDave> ya.  those errors are when my xorg.conf looks like the one I pasted on pastebin
<MythbuntuGuest30> i don't get anything really other than "writeStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest30, are you able to schedule from the frontend?
<MythbuntuGuest30> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest30, is this a standard mythbuntu install?
<tgm4883_laptop> FatDave, you have an nvidia mx onboard right
<FatDave> ya
<MythbuntuGuest30> it's the alpha 4 release, freshly reinstalled. I reinstalled hoping to fix, but the same problem has come up
<tgm4883_laptop> FatDave, what updates are available regarding xserver or nvidia
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest30, is this on a new db?
<FatDave> none.  just today's kernels
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest30, can you start the frontend from a terminal, then watch some tv or try to schedule a program.  Hopefully it will show an error that you can post
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest30, also, can you pastebin your /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tgm4883_laptop> FatDave, i'm not trying to pawn you off, but you might want to poke around in #ubuntu+1 as this seems to be an issue with Ubuntu and your hardware.  You might also want to file a bug report against it
<FatDave> ok.  i've never posted a bug report though
<FatDave> I don't really know how to do it
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, wel poke around in #ubuntu+1 first, they may have an answer for you
<FatDave> ok. thanks for trying
<MythbuntuGuest30> sorry, i was off googleing the problem, i'll give it a shot
<superm1> i'm back
<superm1> whoops looks like laga wanted me earlier
<superm1> i'll have to merge his changes here and see how it looks :)
<superm1> um laga, you commited them right? Tree is up to date at revision 50.
<FatDave> hey tgm.  one more question
<FatDave> i have a hauppauge 500
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<FatDave> when i'm recording something and watching live tv, i don't hear sound.  what did i forget to do?
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have sound outside of mythtv?
<FatDave> i think so.  and i have sound in mythtv when I'm only using one of the tuners
<FatDave> and i was just watching a dvd from inside mythtv (using totem i think) and that had sound
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have sound with just watching live tv?
<FatDave> i do.  but only if the other tuner isn't recording something
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, comments on this issue and the pvr-500?
<superm1> probalby the most bzr thing i've heard?
<superm1> try playing back your recordings?
<FatDave> its might be something dumb like i forgot to enable sound for the second tuner or something
<superm1> are there sounds there?
<FatDave> i'll try and play a recording
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, can you record on both at the same time and then try watching and making sure both have sound
<FatDave> yup.  sound in the recording
<tgm4883_laptop> in both?
<FatDave> no sound on second recording
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> and your using your tuners on both, not composite?
<FatDave> ya.  tuners
<FatDave> sorry i'm such a headache for you guys :)  hehe
<superm1> bad card?
<FatDave> cripes.  that better not be it
<FatDave> i'll ask in #mythtv-users
<FatDave> hm.  if my memory serves, was there a package called ivtv-controls or something like that?
<superm1> you mean ivtv-utils
<FatDave> yea.  maybe that.  whats that do?  i've been reading some forums and it appears that maybe my second tuner is muted
<superm1> but i mean the default settings for the tuners is to have audio enabled
<superm1> there is a utility that ships with that that may let you try to unmute it (if that's the case)
<superm1> but if it is, i dont know how it would have been
<FatDave> is ivtv-utilities ivtvctl?
<superm1> its a utility that ships in the package
<superm1> yes
<FatDave> its also going to install libconfig-inifiles-perl, and libvideo-ivtv-perl
<FatDave> how do i find out the version of my ivtv drivers?
<superm1> its in dmesg
<FatDave> gutsy comes with 1.0.0?  does that sound right?
<superm1> [79258.036000]  ivtv:  version 1.0.0 (2.6.22-12-generic SMP mod_unload 586 ) loading
<superm1> sounds right
<FatDave> is there a freenode room for ivtv?
<FatDave> found it
<bendailey> Daviey: ping
<superm1> bendailey, he's likely in bed already
<superm1> as its roughly 3:20am by him
<bendailey> superm1: thanks
<bendailey> superm1: is Daviey the build host for the isos? is that why we are pointing cdimages at him?
<superm1> bendailey, but if you can update the dns for uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org to 81.91.196.37, i'd appreciate that
<superm1> i'm gonna setup the rest of the box later tonight for it
<superm1> bendailey, that is the canonical host
<superm1> that we just got
<superm1> so it will take a majority of the leg work i expect
<bendailey> ok understand
<bendailey> do we have bandwidth restrictions there?
<superm1> the build host will end up either being that uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org ip i gave you, or another server from frink_
<superm1> i don't believe there are bw restrictions there
<superm1> in your script are you going to account for BW restrictions to keep servers from being chosen completely as they get near their (known) limits, or is it just going to be for weighting which servers are chosen?
<bendailey> I was planning on doing weighting based on bandwidth allocation so in theory all servers would run out of bandwidth at the same time :)
<superm1> ah cool
<bendailey> superm1: uk is updated and cdimages is created and both resolve correctly for me
<superm1> okay cool.
<bendailey> are there going to be multiple uk mirrors?
<superm1> well cdimages. is in the UK too
<superm1> we'll have to see where our demographic comes from mostly at the announce of the next cd
<superm1> to figure out where we need more mirrors
<superm1> so we'll see what google analytics spits out info wise
<bendailey> superm1: we should end up with some decent logs in mysql for the number of hits each mirror take and for what files
<superm1> bendailey, do you have an account setup with our google analytics?
<superm1> it monitors that already for us
<bendailey> I can also set it up to record country code and/or ip address
<superm1> oh with which server is chosen
<superm1> no we dont see that
<superm1> but the hits and where they come from we see
<bendailey> superm1: would it be helpful to see the info paired?
<superm1> well personally i dont think so
<bendailey> request ip/country, file(s) download and serving mirror
<superm1> i mean it's probably not worth the extra effort
<superm1> but the requesting location and serving mirror can probably be useful
<bendailey> superm1: not a problem I will attempt KISS
<superm1> google analytics will at least show the requesting location for every click
<superm1> which is probably the most important part
<dwestendorf> hey
<dwestendorf> anyone around to help me out?
<FatDave> hm.  superm1.  i see you've tried to help someone on the upbuntu forums with the same problem I have
<bendailey> I have a google account what does it take to get into anaylytics
<superm1> bendailey, i think i've got your info in my google chat, let me add you to the analytics account
<superm1> FatDave, have i now?
<bendailey> dwestendorf: helo
<superm1> FatDave, what's the issue you're having exactly?
<bendailey> dwestendorf: hello
<superm1> !ask | dwestendorf
<ubotu> dwestendorf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FatDave> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392301
<dwestendorf> lol good point, waste of time
<superm1> FatDave, so your issue is something related to errors with firmware loading?
<superm1> FatDave, can you pastebin your dmesg output?
<superm1> !pastebin | FatDave
<ubotu> FatDave: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dwestendorf> ok, i've been getting kicked out of live tv and dvd's
<superm1> "kicked out"?
<dwestendorf> i ran the frontend from the command line and pasted the info at: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/38515
<dwestendorf> yeah, bumping me out to the main menu
<dwestendorf> in this case, completely kicking me out of the frontend
<FatDave> is there a way to select all lines in vi?
<superm1> are your recordings really in /media/media/recordings ?
<dwestendorf> in my mythbackend.log i'm getting a lot of writeStringList: Error, called with unconnected socket errors
<dwestendorf> yes they are
<superm1> FatDave, well really only need the info between the two blocks of START IVTV and END IVTV
<dwestendorf> it's an lvm mounted in /media/media  (i know, bad naming)
<superm1> dwestendorf, well so can you see if say /media/media/recordings/1037_20070924174757.mpg really exists?
<superm1> or if any filed are actually there?
<superm1> *files
<dwestendorf> oh sure
<superm1> bendailey, okay visit http://www.google.com/analytics
<superm1> and you should see our account there when you log in
<dwestendorf> yes it's in there
<superm1> bendailey, and once your logged in, if you choose the "View Reports", and then Goals section
<superm1> you can see how many people download ISOs
<bendailey> superm1: sweet thanks
<superm1> and it shows a lot of stuff
<superm1> you'll see
<superm1> dwestendorf, can you check /var/lib/mythtv/mythbackend.log?
<superm1> is it having similar issues?
<dwestendorf> nope, nothing in there similarly, just a bunch of the above mentioned errors
<dwestendorf> is similarly even a word? lol
<FatDave> superm1: http://pastebin.com/d3b9a5ef3
<bendailey> gtg
<superm1> dwestendorf, something funky is setup here then.
<superm1> are these on the same box?
<superm1> they seem to be
<superm1> but are they?
<dwestendorf> yes they are on the same box
<superm1> FatDave, that log looks good
<superm1> no errors i see
<FatDave> correct
<FatDave> i'm seeing posts all over about how these cards come set up wrong for ntsc. i just can't figure out how to change the settings!  haha
<dwestendorf> i'm also having another problem that i mentioned here earlier that may be related...
<superm1> dwestendorf, did that problem with kicking you out start randomly?
<superm1> as in things worked for a bit?
<dwestendorf> i can't schedule recordings. i can make my selections, but nothing gets saved, nothing ever gets recorded
<superm1> this sounds like a broken database
<dwestendorf> I just reinstalled yesterday, so no it didn't work for long
<dwestendorf> is there a way to drop the db then bring up a new one?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> look up the syntax for dropping a database in google
<dwestendorf> ok no problem
<dwestendorf> then just create a new one and point mythtv towards it? or do i need to import tables or anything?
<FatDave> wonder if disabling the sound server would fix it?
<superm1> well the new one should be made when you start mythtv-setup
<superm1> FatDave, doubtful, if the issue is in the recordings
<superm1> dwestendorf, and if its not, you can just reinstall mythtv-database
<superm1> and it will recreate it
<dwestendorf> ok, let me give that a shot!
<FatDave> well, only on that one tuner though.  so all signs point to it being muted, if I could just figure out how to play with that setting
<Netslayer> where is mythfrontend started from? i need to add a log output to it
<FatDave> well, good news is that the kernel update didn't break anything more than it already was :)
<FatDave> superm1, did you already take a look at my nvidia problem?
<FatDave> i can't remember
<dwestendorf> i did a kernel update earlier that was corrupt, now my system has a broken kernel package that i can't get rid of....
<FatDave> undo would be nice right about now then eh?
<FatDave> can't you boot into your previous kernel?
<dwestendorf> yeah, i'm in my previous kernel, but synaptic sees the broken package and won't let me install anything else until its fixed. of course fixing the broken package doesn't work either...
<dwestendorf> undo would be nice...
<dwestendorf> superm1, I dropped the DB, then recreated a new one, and it's still kicking me out
<dwestendorf> well, the recording issue is fixed
<dwestendorf> i can schedule recordings, but it kicks me out of the frontend after a few seconds....
<superm1> dwestendorf, did you ever install another package (from source or anything like that)
<superm1> or from a third party repo?
<dwestendorf> um.... some dvd codecs, but other than that no
<superm1> okay well from what repo though
<superm1> because if its also keeping a libmyth or something there
<dwestendorf> something media....
<superm1> debian multimedia?
<dwestendorf> let me check....
<dwestendorf> nope.... it was the one recommended on the ubuntu site for restricted formats
<superm1> okay medibuntu
<dwestendorf> yeah!
<dwestendorf> any bad packages in there that you know of?
<superm1> no
<superm1> all of those should be okay
<superm1> those are all supported
<superm1> i'm wondering what else can be causing your segfaults though
<dwestendorf> i'm clueless....
<superm1> can you open up synaptic, and see if there are any items listed in the 'local packages' subsection?
<dwestendorf> sure, one sec
<FatDave> superm1, look at the first section on this page about the interrupts.  Thats what my xorg.log says.  any ideas how to do what it suggests?  Its an onboard card.  http://http.download.nvidia.com/freebsd/1.0-9629/README/chapter-05.html
<dwestendorf> i'm not seeing a local packages subsection... you mean on the left along with all, base system etc right?
<superm1> yeah you have to press one of the buttons there
<superm1> FatDave, there is the noapic kernel option you can try
<superm1> or turn on plug and play in your bios
<FatDave> i assume noapci kernel option means i have to rebuild?
<FatDave> i would assume plug and play is turned on, but i'll check
<dwestendorf> local/main and local/restricted? nothing but what i ment to install there
<superm1> FatDave, no you dont have to rebuild
<superm1> its a kernel built option
<superm1> dwestendorf, okay as long as you meant them to be there
<superm1> hm
<superm1> FatDave, kernel *boot* option
<superm1> my bad
<FatDave> does that mean its a setting somewhere?
<superm1> FatDave, in your menu.lst
<FatDave> i have a setting in my bios called APIC mode
<FatDave> is that what you mean?
<superm1> what's that set to right now?
<FatDave> enabled
<dwestendorf> so when i let my box log in like normal, and hit livetv, i can watch it for a minute or so then it restarts x
<superm1> FatDave, you can try with it off
<superm1> dwestendorf, no compiz or anyhting right?
<dwestendorf> hells no
<FatDave> trying...
<dwestendorf> hmm....
<dwestendorf> ivtv0: All encoder MPEG stream buffers are full. Dropping data.
<dwestendorf>  ivtv0: Cause: the application is not reading fast enough.
<superm1> dwestendorf, you have got the oddest issues here
<dwestendorf> thats a pretty good summary of my life... lol
<dwestendorf> thanks for working with me to get them figured out though! i really appreciate it.
<superm1> are you using LVM you said?
<dwestendorf> yep
<dwestendorf> and it's formated as XFS
<superm1> dwestendorf, are you sure that all the drives are good?
<dwestendorf> well, they aren't new, but I haven't had any problems up until now. They both worked fine for me under a normal ubuntu install
<superm1> well i'm just thinking back to some transient issues that i had
<superm1> and it took me over a month to realize that it all boiled down to one of the drives not keeping up with the lvm setup
<superm1> SMART had told me dso
<dwestendorf> i'm pointing my recording directory to a non lvm drive, think that will test your theory?
<dwestendorf> or should i change something else?
<superm1> yeah that would test it
<dwestendorf> no dice, it bumped me out again
<dwestendorf> how about having the cpu overclocked? any issues caused by that maybe?
<superm1> well that can cause issues, but i'd expect more transient items
<superm1> like ubuntu freezing in random areas
<dwestendorf> okay...
<dwestendorf> so i unclocked my proc and while i was in the bios i bumped up my agp apature to 256..... and it hasn't kicked me out yet
<dwestendorf> if that was it, i'm gonna kick myself in the nutts and never over clock anything again in my life....
* superm1 hopes that was it 
<ubotu> New bug: #135594 in mythbuntu "XMLTV missing" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135594
<dwestendorf> so yeah, that was it. i also had to drop the db again, wasnt able to schedule recordings again but it's working well now
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well nothing like the low tech fixes
<superm1> you've learned your lesson about overclocking then i'd imagine?
<dwestendorf> yes
<dwestendorf> thanks so much for the help
<superm1> no prob
<dwestendorf> it was driving me crazy
<superm1> i wish all of my own problems were that simple :)
<dwestendorf> lol
<dwestendorf> i'm out of here. hopefully i won't be back with anymore problems. thanks again!
<Rimers> morning guys
<superm1> hi
<Rimers> superm1:  i see cd is still building, but there is a lot of errors
<superm1> lot of errors?
<superm1> what kind of stuff?
<Rimers> cant see what though
<superm1> well how do you know there are errors then?
<Rimers> its zooming past too fast
<superm1> if you cant see them :)
<Rimers> i can read somthing like ERROR: Search aborted by fatal exeption
<Rimers> i cant read what caused it though
<superm1> well that's certainly not good.
<superm1> see how big the image ends up at the end though
<superm1> if its between 437-450, i'd not worry
<Rimers> trying to take screenshot to see if i can read the whole error there
<superm1> in the future, you can log things with tee
<superm1> like this
<superm1> sh mythbuntu_instal.sh 2>&1 | tee log.txt
<superm1> that will save all output and errors to log.txt
<superm1> and show it on screen
<Rimers> okay, nice
<Rimers> i can read the problem now, its with package libpopt0
<Rimers> and only that one
<Rimers> seems to me like there is a problem with the package
<Rimers> not sure its the build script
<superm1> well it isn't in the build script, its a dependency
<superm1> u might have a transient problem that a file wasn't on the mirror
<superm1> and might just need to try to build one more time
<Rimers> ill do that at uni later today then got 6 hours to build it then :)
<superm1> okay cool
<superm1> shame this has been such a painful process :)
<superm1> good thing its only one command though, not too much to mess up
<Rimers> hehe, well doesnt matter, will make class (system development processes) a lot more bareable
<superm1> once everything is cached, the whole build process only takes 20-40 min in the future
<Rimers> think its XP and SCRUM we need to repeat today
<Rimers> superm1: was it you that i talked to about LVM at some point?
<superm1> what abouts?
<Rimers> i got 3-4 disks i want to bundle, but they wont to a raid setup
<Rimers> so i wan thinking LVM but was told there was somthing better on the way
<superm1> well LVM is a possible solution indeed
<superm1> the something better is in the new mythtv release
<superm1> 'storage groups'
<superm1> but that new release isn't out yet
<Rimers> oh, thats in 20.2?
<Rimers> ah
<superm1> 0.21
<Rimers> i will wait patiently,,,, or atleast try to
<superm1> well i mean you can do LVM in the meanwhile
<Rimers> i did a little LVM that lost me ~300GB of Series
<Rimers> so im not all that happy to go that way any more
<superm1> had one drive in the bundle go bad?
<Rimers> yup, or else it was the bundle becomming corrupted
<Rimers> not sure
<Rimers> all drives are okay now, so not sure at all
<superm1> okay that sounds bzr
<Rimers> hmm, i better go, have class in 30 min and 15-20 min transport time
<Rimers> ill talk to ya later, hope to get the cd build and tested
<superm1> okay cu
<superm1> laga, don't get too excited, but i hear rumors that  2.6.22-12.32 of linux-ubuntu-modules fixes unionfs
<superm1> :)
<superm1> which it was uploaded 5 hrs ago, so it should be on the mirrors around when you get up
<DaveMorris> superm1: you awake still?
<superm1> no.....
* superm1 hides
<superm1> DaveMorris, what's up?
<DaveMorris> mythbuntu-default-settings, does what ever depend on that specifiy an exact version, because I can't get my package to install during the build script
<superm1> no there are no explicit versions ever defined
<superm1> what version numbers are you defining going in though?
<superm1> in your ppa
<superm1> versus what's on the other ppa
<superm1> versus whats on the archive
<DaveMorris> .54~ppa1 etc
<DaveMorris> I tried .55 but my uploads where rejected
<superm1> well the version in the archive is 0.54-0ubuntu1
<superm1> so yours should be something like 0.55-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<superm1> that way once its ready to get released to the archive, we just pop 0.55-0ubuntu1 into the archive
<superm1> and go
<DaveMorris> ok, but the ppa was rejecting it, saying it was already in fiesty
<superm1> already in feisty?
<superm1> shouldn't it be targetted to gutsy?
<DaveMorris> yeah, which file conrtrols that
<superm1> DaveMorris, catch my response pre netsplit?
<DaveMorris> nope
<superm1> <DaveMorris> ok, but the ppa was rejecting it, saying it was already in fiesty
<superm1> <superm1> already in feisty?
<superm1> <superm1> shouldn't it be targetted to gutsy?
<DaveMorris> yewah, and I then asked which file controls that
<superm1> oh
<superm1> debian/control
<superm1> er
<superm1> debian/changelog
<superm1> at the top of the file
<superm1> in your changelog entry
<superm1> you've got to target gutsy rather than feisty if you want this available to use
<DaveMorris> I assume thats auto set to the version your running
<superm1> yes
<DaveMorris> since I never set that myself
* DaveMorris moans about that been stupid
<superm1> haha
<superm1> just another fun intricacy to packaging, that is all :
<superm1> DaveMorris, anything else quick before i pass out?
<Daviey> superm1: Don't be weak - stay up now
<Daviey> I mean, it's only 9:11am
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yeah time for bed i guess
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> from my tests ubiquity seems ready to go, i just needt to test it on real hardware
<superm1> so hopefully just default-settings and then we're good
<superm1> okay nn
<frink_> Hey all
<Daviey> DaveMorris: can you still filling my inbox with PPA build failed notices?
<Daviey> :)
<DaveMorris> whats failed?
<laga> re
<laga> DaveMorris: superm1 was it ;)
<DaveMorris> I'm playing with default-settings, not ubquity
<Daviey> ah
* Daviey apologises
<laga> superm1: i didn't commit m-c-c because it's not ready there. i don't wanna push incomplete software out there :)
<frink_> Just setting up am and64 VM
<frink_> gah somebody didnt tuen VT on :(
<frink_> You have recieved a Hallmark E-Card.
<frink_> To see it, click *here* <http://213.41.177.132/~christian/card.exe>,
<frink_> lol
<directhex|work> i wouldn't click an e-card link even if it was to hallmark.com
<directhex|work> i can't think of anything less caring than a form email
<frink_> yesh but look at the URL
<directhex|work> yes, i know. but my point stands
<DaveMorris> had an email from 'hmv' the other day saying the site had changed and giving me a link to it
<DaveMorris> linked to a site which masked the start of the url to hmv.co.uk and mirrored the site completly
<laga> bah
<laga> disk i/o totally *kills* this box.
<laga> much better after setting ionicing rsync :)
<laga> what file systems would you guys use for source trees?
<directhex|work> source? reiser, technically
<laga> hum
<laga> i should try that
<laga> thanks
<laga> i'll make ~/dev reiser and ~ xfs then
<Daviey> resierFS.. why?!
<Daviey> Using reiser is like saying, "Heck, i like a gamble with my data"
<laga> true.
<laga> had to rebuild the tree for my reiserfs once
<laga> which was not fun
<laga> ext3 i sthen
<laga> or i'm gonna try xfs with some performance tuning
<Daviey> xfs/jfs if you tend to suffer from inode issues
<laga> never had those
<laga> i should investigate jfs, though
<Daviey> JFS is said to be faster than CFS - but i've never foudn XFS to be slow
<Daviey> s/CFS/XFS
<laga> delete performance is horrible here for xfs. it doesn't perform well for a lot of small files either
<laga> at least it feels that way :)
<laga> took over one hour to delete ~150G worth of data on my external usb hard disk
<laga> alright, XFS it is. still seems to be one of the fastest
<Daviey> That is slow!
<laga> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<Daviey> As i said, JFS is supposed to be faster with less overhead
<laga> with some tuning, it should perform way better
<laga> depends on who you ask ;)
<laga> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<laga> ^^ eg this guxy definitely recommends xfs
<laga> For quick operations on large file tree, choose Ext3 or XFS. Benchmarks from other authors have supported the use of ReiserFS for operations on large number of small files. However, the present results on a tree comprising thousands of files of various size (10KB to 5MB) suggest than Ext3 or XFS may be more appropriate for real-world file server operations. Even if JFS minimize CPU usage, it should be noted that this FS comes with significantly higher laten
<laga> s/guxy/guy/
<Daviey> :S
<frink_> use vfat
<laga> heh
<Daviey> fat32!
<directhex|work> ntfs-3g!
<Daviey> loop device :)
<laga> i'll just store my files in mysql
<Daviey> naa, MS Access
* laga bangs his head against a wall
<laga> m-c-c makes my head spin
<rogue780> hello
<laga> hi
<rogue780> it's been a long time since I've had interent!
<laga> heh, i borked the control centre
<Daviey> Oh laga you do suprise me
<laga> the sarcasm counter in this channel is refreshingly high
<directhex|work> sarcasm? where? :o
<laga> m-c-c is hard to debug. i can push buttons but they don't do anything and there's no python output in the terminal.
<laga> bah.
<directhex|work> rewrite the lot in c#!
<DaveMorris> m-c-c ?
<laga> mythbuntun-control-centre
<DaveMorris> whats it written in?  glade + python?
<laga> yup
<Daviey> laga: add a debug switch :)
<laga> if i knew how :)
<laga> at least i know where the problem is now
<laga> hum
<Daviey> bug
<laga> awesome
<laga> i can see the traceback if i use strace
<Shred00> wondering where i should file bugs?  launchpad's Ubuntu project?
<Shred00> still having an overwrites-.htaccess problem
<DaveMorris> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+filebug
<laga> yes, file it against the mythtv packages in ubuntu
<Shred00> cool.  doing so.
<Shred00> done
* DaveMorris wonders if Daviey is the guy popey was talking about in his blog
<laga> the sailor guy?
<DaveMorris> popey is a ubuntu-uk member
<ubotu> New bug: #144761 in mythweb (multiverse) "every upgrade overwrites /etc/mythtv/mythweb-htaccess" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144761
<laga> ah
<DaveMorris> I've assiged it to you laga
<laga> thanks
<laga> won't be fixed today ;)
<laga> my sister and my dad have a birthday tomorrow. hum.
<directhex|work> celebrate with cake!
<laga> true, but io need to get some presents beforehand
<directhex|work> cake is a present!
<laga> heh
<laga> just committed mythbuntu-control-centre. commit messages starts with:
<laga> "Ok, here's the revamp mythweb auth support for the control centre. There's just one problem: it doesn't work.
<laga> "
<laga> :/
<laga> i hope superm1 can take a look later
* DaveMorris slaps laga
<DaveMorris> don't push broken code on others
<Daviey> commiting borked code!?
<laga> y'know, you don't have to use it :)
<Daviey> That sounds like what I do at work :)
<laga> i suggest reading "bzr help revert"
<laga> and "bzr help log"
<Daviey> and bzr remove privs commit --user laga
<DaveMorris> I'm not gonna win, but continuous testing will fail when you comit broken code
<DaveMorris> laga re mythweb-htaccess
<DaveMorris> can you include another file into that config
<laga> not sure tbh
<DaveMorris> so the users password is stored in htaccess.passwd and is included into the .htaccess file
<DaveMorris> then we update the htaccess file all the time, and not overwrite the users password
<laga> i like bananas
<laga> i was thinking the same, it just needs to be investigated
<DaveMorris> as I assumed its that the password gets over written which is the problem
<laga> nope
<laga> password is in a separate file
<laga> even if it would get overwritten, it'd get overwritten with the correct pass. assuming the user uses debconf to handle mythweb auth
* laga waits for rsync to finish
<laga> almost time for me reformat my ~
<DaveMorris> prehaps we need a prompt for the users similar to when config files in gentoo get updated
<laga> no, i think we can handle this sanely.
<laga> see /boot/grub/menu.list
<DaveMorris> lol
<laga> consists of a part handled by the system and of a part handled by the user
<laga> ok, i'm gone now. wish me luck
<DaveMorris> gah!  the students are all back now acessing facebook so the internet is crawling along at 2Mbit/sec
<DaveMorris> how many GB is it for a mirror?
<DaveMorris> of the ubuntu repo's?
<directhex|work> the full ubuntu repos? a lot
<directhex|work> about 15gb per arch, not including source, i think
<DaveMorris> during the hours of around 5pm to 10am I'll get around 5000KB/s
<DaveMorris> now its 240-400
<DaveMorris> so if I download and mirror the repos out of hours
<Daviey> DaveMorris: gonna ask work to mirror ubuntu?
<DaveMorris> I doubt they will, only a handful of us use it
<DaveMorris> but if I grab some old machines I can setup my own internal mirror
<DaveMorris> I could setup an apt-cacher easily, which would use less space
<directhex|work> apt-proxy rules!
<Daviey> DaveMorris: yeah... but kinda pointless with only 5 users
<Daviey> wouldn't speed things up..
<Daviey> A full blown apt-mirror is the ticket!
<Daviey> Then you'll get LAN speeds
* DaveMorris has gigabit
* DaveMorris might bring a machine from home in to do it, will save me time
<Daviey> yeah... scrap the amd64
<DaveMorris> hehe
* Daviey things mythbuntu project should drop support for amd64
<Daviey> *thinks
<DaveMorris> why?
<Daviey> For the same reason Canonical dropped support for PowerPC
<DaveMorris> which was?
<Daviey> it blows goats
<directhex|work> because people just can't handle the extra powaah
<DaveMorris> besides hardware is moving 64bit way
<directhex|work> moving? moved already
<DaveMorris> soon you'll need 64bit to adress all the ram needed by MS windows
<Daviey> DaveMorris: Rain 'n thunder over your way?
<DaveMorris> not yet
<directhex|work> try finding a 32-bit machine on dell.co.uk
<DaveMorris> question, 32bit allows you to only address 4GB of ram, but what about swap?
<directhex|work> it only allows you 4gb of address space. you don't get 4gb of ram if you have any devices like graphics cards
<DaveMorris> so the address space includes, gfx cards, ram, swap
<superm1> hi all
<superm1> laga, you need to debug the control centre?
<superm1> should have just said so
<superm1> and i'd tell you how
<superm1> laga, i talked to gbee some time in the last 8 hours or so too
<Daviey> Guys; notice our mention in Jono's latest post
<Daviey> -- credit superm2
<superm1> latest post to what?
<Daviey> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1040
<Daviey> "Ubuntu Project Team Report"
<DaveMorris> yeah, I saw that
<superm1> laga, "ImportError: No module named debconftalk
<superm1> "
<superm1> laga, makes it hard to debug without that module :)
<DaveMorris> btw my build failed earlier, due to mythbuntu-desktop not be able to install
<superm1> DaveMorris, why couldn't mythbuntu-desktop install?
<superm1> i just did a build last night that it installed okay
<DaveMorris> I'm trying it again and grabbing the log as well
<superm1> okay now in looking at your source package
<superm1> putting stuff in /etc/xdg/xfce4 and such, that doesn't conflict with anything right
<DaveMorris> no, its where xxubuntu-default-settings puts it
<superm1> like identical?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> is that bad then?
<superm1> well that can be a problem
<DaveMorris> although I'd expect them to be installed independtly
<superm1> what if xubuntu-default-settings is already installed?
<superm1> eg if they wanted to add mythbuntu to an xubuntu box
<DaveMorris> can you put on a pckage that it can't be installed if something else is?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> conflicts
<superm1> well but you don't want to break the xfce session
<DaveMorris> but I get the point, and I'll move it
<superm1> ideally you probably want those under /etc/xdg/mythbuntu
<superm1> and then exporting those two variables i mentioned before in admin_session.sh
<superm1> to make sure that it uses that directory instead
<superm1> now you're going to have trouble pushing to this ppa because of how the package is built
<superm1> (there is no .diff.gz)
<superm1> you can try naming it with the ~ppa2, hopefully that works out well
<DaveMorris> ok, the scripts broken because mythbuntu-default-settings isn't installable
<superm1> DaveMorris, well that's certainly not good :)
<DaveMorris> Errors were encountered while processing:^M
<DaveMorris>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mythbuntu-default-settings_0.55-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb^M
<superm1> DaveMorris, sudo chroot /tmp/mythbuntu
<superm1> DaveMorris, and then try to install it yourself
<superm1> in the chroot that things were building in
<DaveMorris>  trying to overwrite `/etc/xdg/xfce4/desktop/xfce-registered-categories.xml.de', which is also in package xfdesktop4
<superm1> like i said :)
<DaveMorris> anything else I should change before I upload a new version?
<superm1> you need to put those two variables in admin_session.sh
<superm1> and make sure to exec startxfce4
<superm1> not openbox
<superm1> and comment out any lines that were setting the desktop background with feh
<superm1> and comment out any lines that were setting up iDesk
<superm1> since that is handled via xfce now too
<superm1> also if you don't have it in your config files yet (i didn't look), make sure that nm-applet is set to come on automatic startup
<DaveMorris> yeah thats all be done already
<superm1> okay good
<DaveMorris> I download a new admin script of my server
<superm1> well then looks like its good to me
<superm1> after this package is considered good and pushed to the archive, unfortunately, the 'ubuntu-mythtv-frontend' package still needs to be updated too, to something similar.
<superm1> but i am gonna wait until you've got this straightened out to find the best way to make that one work
* DaveMorris best do some work whilst I wait for ppa to rebuild the package
<directhex|work> can you warn me of major ubuntu-mythtv-frontend changes that might affect my backports?
<Samson-> anyone have a mirror other than mirror.cs.umn.edu that I should put in my sources.list?  it looks like mirror.cs.umn.edu is down
<tgm4883> archive.ubuntu.com
<superm1> directhex|work, well i'm not sure how we're going to handle the major ubuntu-mythtv-frontend changes
<superm1> because xfce has to be put in there somehow
<directhex|work> superm1, praying & goat sacrifice
<superm1> so i'm not sure if we should be depending upon mythbuntu-desktop?
<superm1> because recommending it won't do very good
<directhex|work> superm1, what does mythbuntu-desktop pull in?
<superm1> a lot
<superm1> well maybe not too much, mainly xfce stuff
<directhex|work> bleh
<superm1> and apport
<superm1> and FF
<superm1> and all the theme setup stuff
<directhex|work> xfce stuff is fine, it's things like m-c-c i'm concerned about
<superm1> yeah that and the artwork for usplash
<foxbuntu> superm1, did you have a chance to check out the USplash fix?
<superm1> and gdm theme
<superm1> foxbuntu, i pushed it last night to the archive
<directhex|work> superm1, what's the source package for mythbuntu-desktop?
<superm1> your debian/changelog was pretty messy.  you should learn to spell.  after i fixed that i pushed it
<superm1> mythbuntu-meta
<foxbuntu> superm1, you know I spell like a 10 yr old
<superm1> foxbuntu, i'm going to push it to the ppa too though, because since we are in an archive freeze, it might not clear the archive until next week
<foxbuntu> was it messy as in just spelling or did I do something wrong in formating
<superm1> both
<superm1> you're text was > 80 characters
<superm1> and you need a space after the *
<foxbuntu> oh
* DaveMorris can't spell
<tgm4883_laptop> I use to spell like a 10 year old
<tgm4883_laptop> but that was 14 years ago
* directhex|work spells like a 23 year old who drank too much vodka once when he was a student
<superm1> am i the only one here who can spell?
<superm1> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> I can spell
<foxbuntu> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> I just have to run it though spellcheck :)
<Samson-> ispell ftw
<directhex|work> i can spell. i just can't *type*
<foxbuntu> well spell checker is a requested upgrade for DCH I say
<tgm4883_laptop> why have technology if you're not going to use it :)
* DaveMorris normally uses gedit, and dch uses nano
<superm1> foxbuntu, dch will use whatever editor you define
<tgm4883_laptop> In fact, I think superm1 is inhibiting technology by knowing how to spell
<DaveMorris> although I could change it, but then it won't work too well remotly
<superm1> so if you set EDITOR to gedit
<superm1> it will use that
<DaveMorris> I know
<superm1> DaveMorris, more directed at foxbuntu
<DaveMorris> however I want it to use gedit if I'm local and vim/nano over an ssh
<tgm4883_laptop> I mean, knowing how to spell, not using spell checker?  Are you pennsylvanian dutch?
<superm1> there should be a way to do that though
<superm1> because .bashrc and .bash_profile are sourced for different purposes are they not?
<DaveMorris> not sure
<foxbuntu> superm1, well don't you just quash all my fun...
<superm1> DaveMorris, you shouldn't need to download the admin_session.sh from your server
<superm1> its shipped in mythbuntu-default-settings
<superm1> under  usr/share/mythbuntu/admin_session.sh
* superm1 scurries off to class.  cya guys later
<Samson-> whoops, ubiquity installer crashed
<DaveMorris> thanks superm1 I wasn't sure which package shipped it so I stuck in a wget as a quick fix :)
<Samson-> hmm, keep getting a ubiquity crashes during the final part of the install, right after the partitioner finishes
<Samson-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38563/
<Rimers> Good evening guys
<laga> re
<laga> hey Rimers
<laga> Samson-: i'll check if it's an existing issue
<Samson-> laga: awesome!
<Samson-> I'm running 8/30/2007 release in safe graphics mode on an NVIDIA card with tv-out
<hansoffate|work> Hi everyone, I have a question.
<Samson-> it gets to 27% copying files and then throws that error
<hansoffate|work> I need to reinstall my mythtv box because I am moving to schedule direct.  I was wondering, if I might as well use the mythbuntu iso to reinstall mythtv.
<Samson-> hansoffate|work: either you can do that, or upgrade your MythTV software to 0.20.2
<hansoffate|work> Well, I also am rebuilding my old system.  I got a new smaller case that looks more like a PVR system, instead of an old 10 dollar junky white case.
<hansoffate|work> Also, do any of you record HD shows?  I may want to start doing that.  I was wondering what card you guys run.  I have been told the PCDHTV cards are good, but I don't want to get a linux only card.
<Samson-> i have no experience with hdtv
<laga> neither have i
<Samson-> i'd say make a backup of your current system and upgrade your system from the mythbuntu ISO
<hansoffate|work> ok thanks, i think superm1 said that I should just try using firewire, when I get to that stage.
<tgm4883> hansoofate|work, I do HD
<hansoffate|work> tgm4883 how do you record it?
<tgm4883> I use both my STB over firewire and an pcHDTV 5500
<tgm4883> although
<tgm4883> it really depends on what you want to record and if your cable company only provides those channels though the STB or not
<hansoffate|work> Samson- never had to reinstall/upgrade mythtv.  What do I backup?  just the conf files and lirc?  I never got my channel changing script working.  I can't record any channels with a 2 in it. lol.
<tgm4883> local HD channels should come in fine without the use of a STB
<Samson-> well, depending on your remote, the mythbuntu control center might already have it
<tgm4883> but for instance, I need to use my STB if I want to record ESPN2, ESPN, or Discovery HD (probably other channels too)
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, I would also back up the database
<tgm4883> unless you think it has completely worthless info
<Samson-> laga: any luck seeing if it is an existing issue?
<tgm4883> or don't mind getting reruns again
<tgm4883> Samson-, did you verify the ISO and CD?
<tgm4883> and burn the CD on a low speed
<Samson-> I just thought about that, I'm rebooting the system now to verify the CD
<Samson-> it does seem like a media error
<Samson-> since some files are copied to /target
<laga> Samson-: still on it, just returned home
<laga> oh
<laga> yeah
<laga> verify the disk first
<tgm4883> Samson-, I always ask that question first
<tgm4883> laga should do the same.  It helps with the headaches
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, what do you plan on recording in HD?
<Samson-> not a problem, i'm so used to using nicer burners at work that I didnt think about it
<laga> superm1: i still need to debug the control centre :) i#ll push debconftalk.py now, sorry about that
<hansoffate|work> tgm4883 I really just want to record Heroes on NBC in HD.  Should I just get a HDTV Antenna and get an hdtv card?
<Rimers> superm1: i got the cd to build, only need the time to install and test now, but come weekend come time
<tgm4883> I have the pcHDTV 5500 and pull HD straight from the cable (comcast).  I didn't need the STB to be able to do this.  With that being said, if I did it again, I would grab an HDHomerun instead of the pcHDTV card
* hansoffate|work googles hdhomerun
<hansoffate|work> tgm4883 why is that?
<tgm4883> I will say that recording via firewire can be flaky, depending on how crappy the cable company decides to broadcast the channel
<tgm4883> 2 reasons
<tgm4883> 1, the HDHomerun contains 2 HD tuners instead of 1
<tgm4883> (for only around $40 more)
<tgm4883> and 2, it's connected via ethernet, so it frees up a pci slot and you can place it anywhere
<tgm4883> this is crucial if you have a miniatx mb, and only have 2 pci slots
<hansoffate|work> tgm4883 I do have a mini atx MB.  Right now, the only card I have is a PVR150.  I like the HDHomerun because it works on more things then just linux.  Is this well supported on the ubuntu forums?  I am kind of new to the whole pvr thing.  Superm1 helped me setup mythtv the first time.
<tgm4883> well good news for you then, superm1 has the HDHomerun and I believe likes it alot
<tgm4883> there should be support in mythbuntu for it, i remember seeing an option for it in the installer
<hansoffate|work> awesome!
<hansoffate|work> so then all I would need to do is buy the HDHomerun and a HD Antenna and then technically, I would be able to record HDTV?  Thanks for all the help tgm4883.
<tgm4883> yes, although depending on your cable plan, you may not even need the HD antenna
<tgm4883> my local HD channels were broadcast over the cable even when I only had Expanded basic
<hansoffate|work> awesome, I have comcast, is there an easy way to find out?
<tgm4883> perhaps
* hansoffate|work starts searching comcast's website
<bendailey> hansoffate|work: do you have and hd tv? does it have an digital tuner?
<tgm4883> you could call them, but they probably wont know unless you talk to a tech, if you have a tv with a capable HD tuner, you could try to tune the channels, or you could ask others in your area who may know
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, it's not on their website
<tgm4883> trust me
<hansoffate|work> tgm4883 ok.  I don't know anyone else in my area that has an HDPVR.  I do have some friends though that have an HDTV and comcast provider.  Should I just have them try hooking up the cable line and have them try tuneing to an hdchannel?  I know they haven't subscribed to HD programming.
<tgm4883> do they live in the same area?
<hansoffate|work> yeah
<hansoffate|work> like 10 blocks away
<tgm4883> yea you could have them test it out then
<tgm4883> but you should make sure that its an HDTV, not HD ready TV
<hansoffate|work> Yea, it is an HDTV.  How can you tell if its working?  Will it not even tune to the channel if it doesn't work?  How can you tell if its actually HD quality?
<hansoffate|work> sorry for asking so many seemingly stupid questions
<hansoffate|work> and thanks for all the help, should we PM.  I feel like I am flooding the channel
<tgm4883> nah, if others have the same questions
<hansoffate|work> bendailey i just realized you said something, I will be getting an HDTV which will have a tuner on it.
<tgm4883> you can tell if it's working by the fact you can see the picture :)
<hansoffate|work> would it dispaly the picture not in HD?
<Samson-> so it looks like it was a media error, burnt a new cd, trying again
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, you don't need the tuner unless you specifically want to watch live tv not though the mythbox
<laga> Samson-: cool
<Samson-> regards to the partitioning schemas, on my previous installation I made a large XFS partition
<Samson-> is that still a general recommendation to do?
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, the way that the HD channels are broadcast is like this
<chuk> will mythbuntu-control-centre install on xbuntu 7.04?
<tgm4883> say you have NBC on channel 8
<tgm4883> that is the analog channel
<tgm4883> the HD version (in my case) is broadcast on 8.1
<tgm4883> when you scan the channels with the TV, it should pick these up
<tgm4883> and show them in HD
<tgm4883> which may or may not be widescreen depending on the source (for instance, Oprah, the richest woman in the US, does not broadcast her show in HD)
<tgm4883> but if you can tune to these HD channels then you can recieve the HD signal
<tgm4883> Chuk, I dont' see why it wouldn't
<chuk> I did an apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre and it wasn't found
<chuk> using the weekly trunk repos
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-control-centre, is in universe
<Samson-> tgm4883: that is interesting regarding Oprah not broadcasting inHD
<tgm4883> Samson-, yes it is, don't ask me how I know
<Daviey> wooooooooooooooooooot
<chuk> universe on weeklybuilds?
<tgm4883> afaik, it's not recorded in HD, so it's not broadcast in HD
<tgm4883> chuk, gutsy universe repo
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, ^^^
<hansoffate|work> tgm4883 thanks for that explanation.  So basically to test this.  I would have to go to my friends house, try to hook up a cable line directly into their HDTV/HD Tuner.  Have it find the channels and try to tune to a channel?  I just tried searching comcast to find out what channel the local HD Channels are on.  But none of the local HD channels are listed
<Rimers> I got to find a way to install a new driver for my ipw2200 wireless card, its kicking me off all the time
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, yea, comcast's website doesn't list them as they want to sell them to you.  and the only package they offer them in is like $75
<tgm4883> but they should be there
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, so yes, go to your friends house, hook the cable directly up to their TV and scan for channels, I forget, but there may be different setting to scan on (QAM 64, QAM 256, etc) so you may have to scan once on each setting to find the channels
<chuk> you will get locals in HD with comcast
<chuk> with a HD tuner card
<tgm4883> chuk, is this documented anywhere, is there a law?
<chuk> yes and yes
<hansoffate|work> HD tuner built into the tv?
<chuk> I meant tuner in your myth box
<chuk> not many TV's have QAM tuners
<chuk> I didn't real the whole scrollback
<hansoffate|work> if this works today, I am going to order HDHomeRun and will try it out
<tgm4883> chuk, sweet, I thought there probably was, but didn't know for sure
<chuk> but comcast is required to supply them unencrypted
<Samson-> hmm, burned a new install iso using the slowest speed, same verify error (1 file didnt pass checksum)
<chuk> I use HDHomeRun with comcast now
<Samson-> md5sum on the .iso checks out with the md5sum on the website
<tgm4883> Samson-, did you md5sum the iso
<Samson-> gonna try a different computer to burn the iso i think
<tgm4883> which file?
<tgm4883> o
<tgm4883> ok
<Samson-> not sure which file
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, there are now 2 people that I know of with the HDHomerun, chuk, i assume you are recommending it?
<tgm4883> as I believe superm1_ does
<Samson-> the verify only says 'Check finished: errors found in 1 files!'
<superm1_> yeah i have one
<tgm4883> and you like it?
<superm1_> yesterday was the first time that i had 3 HD tuners recording at once :)
<chuk> yeah, HDHomerun is great
<superm1_> it worked great
<chuk> I used to have 2 dvico cards
<tgm4883> ok, thats what I thought
<Daviey> superm1_: cdimages.ubuntu.com is live - just sync'ing the iso's now
* tgm4883 would get a HDHomerun if he needed another
<superm1_> great Daviey
<tgm4883> are there bandwidth limits on that?
<Daviey> tgm4883: Haven't been told of any...
<tgm4883> and where is it located?
<tgm4883> sweet
<bendailey> Daviey: how many uk mirrors will there be?
<Daviey> 2 * cdimages
<Daviey> frink_'s and canonical...
<hansoffate|work> superm1 is there any documentation on Setting up the HDHomerun?
<bendailey> Daviey: do you want US and others downloading from canonical?
<superm1_> yeah hansoffate|work
<superm1_> there is a wiki page on help.ubuntu.com
<superm1_> hansoffate|work, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HDHomeRun
<Daviey> bendailey: yes
<bendailey> Daviey: ok... so do we want one big world pool of mirrors or do you want to try and keep people in the UK on UK mirrors?
<Daviey> bendailey: well.. maybe favour one near you
<Daviey> but if you are feeling really eager... could mimic sourceforges solution?
<bendailey> Daviey: never mind making this work either way should be simple with the db structure I have
<hansoffate|work> superm1 thanks for the link.  Im reading it now
<laga> hey superm1_
<laga> superm1_: wanna tell me your debugging trick?
<superm1_> laga, sudo /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1_> if you run it like that
<superm1_> you will get output to the console
<superm1_> basically without the wrapper script
<superm1_> laga, where is debconftalk?
<superm1_> i didn't see it when i pulled your new revno
<laga> huh.
<laga> wait a second
<laga> superm1_: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre/changes
<laga> thanks for the debugging trick
<laga> was already fooling around with the python debugger
<superm1_> ah okay cool
<laga> oh, nice
<laga> way better
<laga> just got a nice stacktrace.
<laga> ConfigParser.NoOptionError: No option 'mythweb_auth_enable' in section: 'mythbuntu'
<laga> :)
<superm1_> easy nough to fix :)
<laga> do i just have to set them once or is there a special procedure to init an entry there?
<superm1_> in the function that builds defaults, look how i do it
<laga> k
<superm1_> in query_system_state
<superm1_> that is the best way to play with it
<laga> k.
<laga> just need to make sure i'm not overwriting any settings.
<superm1_> well you can read in the existing htaccess info there
<superm1_> too
<laga> i'd rather pull it from debconf
<laga> which is gonna work for trunk, too.
<superm1_> i'd say that the settings already there should be preferential
<superm1_> but debconf should be updated
<superm1_> with the new info
<superm1_> in case someone decides to update it manually
<laga> which settings? in m-c-c?
<superm1_> because if its updated in debconf, then that also updates the htaccess
<superm1_> the current username/pw of htaccess
<laga> hum.
<laga> thaT'd require some work to make it portable.
<laga> and i cannot read the password from htaccess because it's encrypted
<superm1_> good point
<superm1_> decrypt it?
<laga> and TBH
<superm1_> :)
<laga> i can't account for all cases of idiocy out there.
<superm1_> well for now just read from debconf then
<superm1_> and for hardy can worry about better implementation
<laga> i know that if i make it idiot proof, someone will break it and that's gonna make me sad ;)
<laga> yup
<superm1_> i've only added idiot proofing as i went along slowly
<laga> right now, i'll just throw in a crude hack because i want it to _do_ something.
<laga> i'll refine it later tonight or tomorrow
<laga> debconftalk.py needs to be made more robust, too.
<superm1_> i'm rebuilding an iso right now with the new l-u-m and DaveMorriss's new default settings
<laga> cool
<superm1_> so we'll see how close we are
<superm1_> but i'm hoping very close
<laga> please upload it if it works :)
<superm1_> well he is still missing the admin_session.sh in its file
<superm1_> i don't know why
<Rimers> superm1: i got the cd to build, just need the time to try it out, but things have come up, so probably wont be till friday
<superm1_> Rimers, when did you build it?
<superm1_> some things changed today
<Shred00> is the mythweather package in mythbuntu supposed to work?
<superm1_> yeah
<laga> Shred00: yes
<Shred00> anything more needed than just installing the deb?
<Shred00> ah.  wait. is it a fe or be package?  i bet fe.
<superm1_> fe yes
<Rimers> i build as you told me last night, the build problems i had was a package problem so after a redownload of some it build without problems at all
<superm1_> Rimers, ah okay
<superm1_> well you need to make sure that you have the right ubiquity version in your build
<superm1_> if you can look in the log from your build
<Rimers> but if there have been made big changes i can easily rebuild
<superm1_> it should include 18+mythbuntu3 in the version number
<Rimers> let me start the build enviroment
<superm1_> the mythbuntu3 version should properly do openchrome, i caught a small issue where it didn't install dependencies
<laga> AttributeError: 'bool' object has no attribute 'tolower'
<Rimers> ah okay
<laga> note to self: this is NOT perl.
<laga> superm1_: btw, do you think the vnc error is gone?
<superm1_> which vnc error?
<laga> superm1_: vnc password + locale settings = breaking ubiquity?
<superm1_> the locale error?
<superm1_> oh yeah
<superm1_> that should be fixed
<laga> cool
<laga> didnt know ether my fix was working
<superm1_> it was fixed locally by you as well as upstream i believe
<superm1_> so even if yours doesn't work, i think upstream's should handle it
<laga> good
<Rimers> im starting to hate vmware sooo much
<Rimers> for every reboot i have to remake and resetup vmware network stuff
<superm1_> you are using the vmware-server deb ?
<superm1_> or no
<Rimers> im using a vmware workstation that i got from uni
<superm1_> o
<Rimers> superm1: you asked me to look at a file version, where would it put that file on the build machine?
<superm1_> Rimers, did you not log it when you bulit?
<superm1_> remember when i told you about tee?
<Rimers> no sorry i just restarted it after the crash i had last night
<Rimers> can i locate it in the image?
<superm1_> if you chroot into the build directory (/tmp/mythbuntu_iso) you can see there
<laga> superm1_: omg omg it's working!
<laga> :)
<Rimers> superm1_: sry dont know how to do that chroot stuff
<Samson-> chroot <directory you want to chroot to> <shell you want to use from that chroot environment>
<Samson-> so 'chroot /var/chroot /bin/sh'
<Rimers> thanks Samson-
<Rimers> ill try that
<Samson-> then when you want to leave the chroot, just 'exit'
<Samson-> or ctrl-d
<Rimers> okay, thanks :)
<Samson-> laga: 4 cdr's later my install is completing
<Samson-> had to download/burn on a different computer
<laga> :/
<superm1__> laga, i'm doing a test install in a spanish locale
<superm1__> with vnc enabled
<laga> superm1__: bueno
<superm1__> it looks like somehow a bunch of ubiquity got translated
<superm1__> no idea how it did
<superm1__> but i'm not going to argue it
<laga> yeah, they do that
<superm1__> "juego myth"
<superm1__> haha
<laga> heh
<_jkr_> I played around with menu display settings (GL instead of Qt) and now there's no text when I start. Is there a config file where I can change settings by hand.
<_jkr_> ?
<Rimers> superm1: got the 18+mythbuntu files on the image
<superm1__> 18+mythbuntu2 or 18+mythbuntu3?
<superm1__> _jkr_, did you not have proprietary drivers installed?
<_jkr_> It's an onboard intel card. Just getting the hang of it. It worked with the default settings, but now since I can't access the menu, I can't get those back.
<Rimers> hmm is there a 1?? cause thats all that i can find in the cache i have from the install
<superm1__> Rimers, yeah there was a 1
<laga> superm1__: if you bzr pull, you get a working control centre again.
<superm1__> you need the 3
<superm1__> laga, don't have my bzr branch on this comp (i'm on campus).  just vmware server and a test iso :)
<Rimers> okay, how did i do an update again
<superm1__> so i'll see later this afternoon
<laga> _jkr_: mythfrontend --reset is the easiest. will reset all appearance settings AFAIK
<laga> superm1__: no worries
<superm1__> Rimers, just run the build script again
<_jkr_> laga: thanks. will try it now.
<superm1__> and you get the new version
<superm1__> alternatively there is mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=qt
<superm1__> to temporarily set it to qt
<Rimers> okay, ill run it like NEW_DIRECTORY="blabla" sh buildscript | tee log.txt    or is that wrong?
<superm1__> well you might want to expand a little
<superm1__> like this
<superm1__> NEW_DIRECTORY="blah" sh buildscript 2>&1 | tee log.txt
<superm1__> so that errors get logged too
<Rimers> ah nice, ill do that now
<_jkr_> superm1_: oh well, already reset it. But thanks for the other way too.
<superm1_> hm on a spanish locale, where is the / key?
<Rimers> aint it "shift+7" ?
<superm1_> yeah there we go
<superm1_> thx
<Rimers> np
<superm1_> its a bit hard to tail /var/log/syslog when you cant type / :)
<laga> heh
<Rimers> hehe :)
<Rimers> try typing < and > on a keyboard layout that killed that key :S
<laga> i just bash random keys till i find it
<Rimers> thats just as easy. doesnt make programming tasks easier
<Rimers> on most european keyboards its shift 7
<Rimers> the / that is
<superm1_> what about a pipe | ?
<laga> shift + the <> key
<laga> tough luck..
<superm1_> nope those are ; and :
<superm1_> hm
<Rimers> on mine its second key to the right of 0 key
<Rimers> and the ALT GR + that-key
<superm1_> hm no alt gr
<Rimers> think its the same on spanish boards
<superm1_> okay i think i'm just going to start sshd in the vm session
<superm1_> and ssh in from a us keyboard
<superm1_> :)
<laga> wuss
<Rimers> hehe
<Rimers> it could be alt gr + (key to left of 1 key)
<Rimers> but it should be a alt gr combo
<superm1_> oh wait, alt gr is the "right" alt, its alt-gr 1 then
<Rimers> :) aah nice to know
<superm1_> hm well its stuck after "Installed vnc4server"
<Rimers> hmm, not nice
<laga> :/
* laga blames it on upstream
<superm1_> its weird though. nothing logged about errors or anything
* superm1_ starts to shake fists toward unionfs again in a very threatening manner
<laga> heh
<laga> ok, i need to dedicate some time to my xmltv grabber.
<laga> before it neer gets finished.
<laga> never*
<Rimers> superm1: when building the script is estimiting some time, how is that time reprecented?
<hansoffate|work> tgm4883; superm1 i got another question about testing the HD in my area.  My friends have this tv: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?parentPage=family&summary=summary&allCount=34&cp=2032057.2032170&productId=2454749&accessories=accessories&techSpecs=techSpecs&currentTab=features&fbn=Brand%2FPanasonic&custRatings=custRatings&f=Brand%2F1000131%2F&features=features&fbc=1&support=support&tab=techSpecs
<hansoffate|work> if i hook up a cable directly to the tuner, will it get the unencrypted local channels, if comcast provides it
<hansoffate|work> : (
<frink_> yo
<MythbuntuGuest21> Hey I had this great idea to register mythbuntu.com but it is already registered by bendailey.  Was that going to be pointed to mythbuntu.org?
<laga> no clue :)
* laga pokes bendailey 
* foxbuntu pokes laga on behalf of bendailey 
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest21, why were you going to register the .com?
<frink_> is .in taken?
<foxbuntu> frink_, I have no idea
<frink_> I have a thing for .in at the moment
<frink_> as per my current hostname
<foxbuntu> but before anyone registers domain names on behalf of Mythbuntu please contact the powers that be (superm1, bendailey , ect) to get their blessing on doing so
<laga> yeah
* frink_ registers every mythbuntu domain he can and points them to mythdora 
<laga> there's no reason why domains should be registered by third parties
* foxbuntu notes all the more reason to pay for a US Federal Trademark Protection
<frink_> how much is that?
<foxbuntu> So if anyone knows a patent attorney willing to help the cause...please let us know
<foxbuntu> Im not exatly sure...but the legal fees and all I think around $2000
<laga> the web clients are getting increasingly annoying, imho
<foxbuntu> webclients?
<foxbuntu> from the java irc?
<laga> MythbuntuGuestXX
<laga> yes
* foxbuntu is on the fence with that one
<foxbuntu> I almost think converting it to a forum would be better
<foxbuntu> but that more time none of us have to check on it
<frink_> forums are OK when there is a userbase that will support eachother
<foxbuntu> so is the concern of my upcoming business venture...support services
<laga> foxbuntu: hire me. :)
<foxbuntu> laga, its a thought...I am taking suggestions and ideas from all over right now
<foxbuntu> I am seriously running at this thing full speed...just trying to figure out all the details
<foxbuntu> pay on like a commision basis
<foxbuntu> say I charge $60 for a support call and pay you $45 of it per solved case
<laga> guess  you get to create a hardware basis first :)
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> we'll see how many sell
<laga> sigh.
<laga> working with the XMLTV libs is not exactly fun.
<laga> :/
<foxbuntu> i bet not
<bendailey> laga: yes
<bendailey> laga: sorry was away doing my real job :)
<foxbuntu> I do have to say I have gained a big understanding of the USplash  since I polished up ours
<laga> the complete EPG data i'm supposed to print to stdout. the channel list i need to return from a function. so i can't use XML::Twigs handlers.. ah well, just for the channels it'll be OK
<laga> bendailey: no worries, it was the java irc guy who wanted to talk to you :)(
<foxbuntu> bendailey, its a simple no however
<foxbuntu> laga, and actually everyone offically on the Mythbuntu team...I will say this, I will be willing to provide some kind of commission for sales after the go live, not willing to set numbers or hard facts but I will do it
<laga> great :)
<Samson-> well now my PVR150 only shows me static on channels >13
<Samson-> anyone seen that issue before?
<tgm4883> hansoffate|work, yea, that should be just fine to get local unencrypted HD channels
<Alowishus> Samson-: change your signal type from US-broadcast to US-cable
<Alowishus> Samson-: in backend-setup as a general default, or you can do it on a per-lineup basis
<Samson-> Alowishus: let me see
<tgm4883> bendailey, the question was in regarding to mythbuntu.com
<Alowishus> General -> Global Backend Setup (3rd screen I think?) -> Channel Frequency table
<Samson-> Alowishus: it was set to 'default', I changed to us-cable, refilling database, then i'll see if that fixed it
<Samson-> Alowishus: thanks for the help
<Samson-> Ahh, much better...
<tgm4883> laga, what exactly is your issue with the web client.  I honestly want to know if it's something that can be fixed while keeping the client in place
<bendailey> tgm4883: ok if the team wants mythbuntu.[com|net]  pointed at the .org it can be done what is the interest level?
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, frink_, we'll want to check with superm1 on this, but I think there were plans at some point for a mythbuntu subforum of ubuntu forums
<laga> tgm4883: people are anonymous, they come and they go etc. i just don't like that, but i know it can't be fixed
<tgm4883> bendailey, I think the interest is high, especially with the .com as that is usually what people think if they only remember the mythbuntu part
<tgm4883> laga, but with any irc client they can be anonymous
<tgm4883> or are you specifically refering to the name mythbuntuguest?
<hansoffate|work> tgm4883 thanks for answering.  I am excited to try this out today.
<laga> tgm4883: no, i mean that clueless people come in here, ask clueless questions and vanish cluelessly. but i'm just being grumpy
<tgm4883> laga, I've seen regular people come in here and ask clueless questions too
<tgm4883> perhaps we do need a dev channel
<laga> tgm4883: yeah, i know. i'm being unfair. but the web client makes it easier.
<tgm4883> that way people that don't want to be bothered can sit in the dev channel
<laga> yu
<laga> p
<tgm4883> as to the .com thing, stick it on the mailing list and we can discuss it.  I'm for it and think that since we have them we should use them
<bendailey> tgm4883: ok I will get an email to the list
<laga> or redirect it to tubgirl
<laga> if you dont know what tubgirl is, just ignore what i'm saying. do not google it.
<tgm4883> tubgirl .com .net or .org?
* tgm4883 goes to google it
<Alowishus> lemon party
<Alowishus> google that
<tgm4883> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<foxbuntu> ??
<foxbuntu> !tgm4883
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tgm4883 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, ubotu doesnt know you
<tgm4883> I dont know ubotu either
<tgm4883> dang superbots trying to take over the world
<foxbuntu> lol
<laga> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<laga> poor bot
<tgm4883> !foxbuntu porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foxbuntu porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883> lucky bot
<foxbuntu> lol
<laga> heh
<foxbuntu> !midget porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midget porn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxbuntu> damn
<foxbuntu> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<foxbuntu> !infobot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infobot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* foxbuntu is easily amused
<foxbuntu> gtg guys...catch you all later
<laga> btw, you can teach it stuff. which will be put up for review by the maintainer AFAIK
<laga> cya
<Tari_> mythbuntu-control-centre segfaults if I try to use it via SSH with X11 forwarding
<laga> any messages when you run /usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre ?
<superm1> laga, i'm here momentarily and just pulled your changes.
<superm1> in the console i'm seeing a lot of 'help!'?
<Tari_> no messages, laga
<laga> superm1: heh
<laga> superm1: that's just a debugging leftover thingy
<superm1> well that and: SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<superm1> Traceback (most recent call last):
<laga> superm1: btw, dpkg-reconfigure is not yet called
<superm1> when i was trying to install a backend role
<laga> is that my fault?
<superm1> well i dont recall it happening before.
<superm1> let me mess with a few things
<superm1> might need to add to the try: block
<superm1> to make sure that is caught though anyhow
<laga> yeah
<laga> looks like a apt-get thing to me
<laga> nothing i knowingly changed
<superm1> well apt-get -f install comes up clean
<laga> odd
<superm1> DaveMorris, why aren't u adding admin_session.sh to m-d-s?
<DaveMorris> because at the time I didn't know that was the package which installed it
<superm1> ah
<DaveMorris> so rathe rthan spending time finding out the package which did it, I just stuck a wget and chmod in the build script
<superm1> good makeshift solution :)
<DaveMorris> next ppa will have my modified one in though
<superm1> okay cool
<superm1> how are things looking then right now, settings taking effect as they should?
<DaveMorris> well I'm just building it now to try
<DaveMorris> but I'm more hopeful now than before
<DaveMorris> :)
<superm1> laga, its trying to turn on mythweb authentication when i dont have mythweb installed....
<DaveMorris> I did lunges today in my weight training, and now my arse/back of my legs are killing me!
<superm1> laga, and i dont see anywhere in the gui to customize mythweb stuff anyhow?
<laga> superm1: in the applicatns & plugins tab, there should be a checkbox
<superm1> laga, nope
<superm1> is it supposed to be at least grayed out?
<superm1> there is nothing there at all for me
<laga> superm1: oh
<laga> superm1: it'll only show up if mythweb is installed.
<tgm4883> heh
<laga> <- sneaky bastard
<superm1> laga, can you have it default to be grayed out
<superm1> instead of hiding it all together
<laga> ok
<superm1> similar to how the mythtv-setup area is grayed out
<superm1> if mythtv-backend isn't installed
<superm1> i'll push my change that catches apt cache errors
<laga> k
<laga> great
<superm1> but also you need to make sure that mythweb stuff is only added to the list of stuff when necessary
<laga> will taken a look tomorrow, i've wrapped my head around perl right now and dont wanna change.
<laga> yes
<superm1> because i dont need mythweb auth stuff w/o mythweb :)
<laga> it probably happens because i'm preseeding it incorrectly. that has yet to be added correctly
<superm1> DaveMorris, where is your admin_session.sh script?  I'd like to wget it right now really quick to see how things are looking.  (My build just finished)
<DaveMorris> http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/mythbuntu/admin_session.sh2
<superm1> DaveMorris, the graphic is being fully stretched out
<superm1> it should be centered instead
<superm1> and if you can hide all the icons on the desktop
<superm1> except the install one
<DaveMorris> I did center it and hide the icons, but I've prob copied the wrong settings
<superm1> i dunno
<superm1> just what i see :)
<DaveMorris> mine hasn't finshed building yet
<tgm4883> superm1, ygm
<tgm4883> I just sent you a screenshot of an error i got when updating gutsy to install mythtv
<tgm4883> it's doesn't cause any functionality problems
<tgm4883> it's more of just a warning
<superm1> okay thanks tgm4883
<superm1> hm interesting tgm4883
<superm1> i wonder how to get around that
<tgm4883> not sure, it's not a problem, but may send red flags to new users
<superm1> eyah
<superm1> DaveMorris, i wonder if perhaps a lot of this is happening from it accidently loading the files in /etc/xdg/ rather than /etc/xdg/mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> well, the reason I'm not sure yet, is because when I edited the settings in the livecd to get what we wanted, I wasn't sure if it was saved to /home or /etc
<superm1> oh okay
<superm1> probably /home
<superm1> would make the most sense
<DaveMorris> yeah it would
<superm1> well mind you that after you get things how you want, you can always scp in the new .deb rather than need to rebuild it all
<superm1> to do a test
<superm1> just make sure to remove /home/ubuntu/.config
<superm1> so that it doesn't override any settings
<superm1> DaveMorris, waht i am ending up getting in my ~/.xsession-errors
<superm1> is "Unable to open file /etc/xdg/mythbuntu/xfce4/.... for writing" where .... is a long list of files
<DaveMorris> you know whats causing those?
<DaveMorris> thats when the .config file is removed
<DaveMorris> s/file/dir
<superm1> oh when you don't have one?
<superm1> DaveMorris, ah okay
<superm1> so see /etc/xdg/mythbuntu/xfce4
<superm1> it looks to see if XDG_CONFIG_HOME is defined
<superm1> /etc/xdg/mythbuntu/xfce4/xinitrc
<DaveMorris> hang on a 60 secs, virtualbox is just loading
* DaveMorris moans about the underside of the top of his leg again
<DaveMorris> ok, I can hide all the icons but we don't have the installer icon on the desktop
<superm1> well have you pulled my latest revision of build script?
<superm1> it was added some revision or two ago
<bmathis> hey everyone
<DaveMorris> prob now
<DaveMorris> no I've not
<superm1> no biggies
<superm1> its just one icon that shows up
<DaveMorris> even when you set xfce to not manage your deskop?
<superm1> it only shows up under the 'ubuntu' user
<superm1> and under xfce or gnome
<bmathis> does anyone have a good tutorial to get s-video to work, i cant seem to get it to work
<DaveMorris> bmathis: what gfx card you got?
<bmathis> its a nvidia geforce2
<bmathis> mx400
<directhex> what was the reason for moving from OB to xfce4?
<superm1> DaveMorris, in looking at /usr/share/xfce4/doc/C/xfce4-panel.html#panel-advanced
<superm1> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS might be more appropriate than XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<superm1> in the admin_session.sh
<superm1> directhex, because it feels more like ubuntu to most people, and then we get network manager easily usable
<DaveMorris> bmathis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456&page=13 was writtend for dapper and may have been updated
<superm1> the NM easily usable part s the big benefit
<superm1> for people needing wifi
<directhex> superm1, well NM is nice
<superm1> i mean my own personal opinion is that you shouldn't do wifi on a myth box, but some people still want to
<superm1> so its the easiest way to get that across i think
<bmathis> thanks
<directhex> superm1, it's not just wireless though. it makes using a VPN trivial too
<superm1> yeah indeed
<superm1> again not a good combo for most myth boxen though :)
<DaveMorris> bmathis: also the nvidia config tool cna be helpfull, although it always defaults your keybaord etc to US which is a pita
<superm1> not for US folks its not :)
<bmathis> is the config tool in the repos or do i need to do a search for it?
<DaveMorris> its in repos
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, are you talking about nvidia-settings?
<superm1> its part of the nvidia-glx package
<superm1> yeah
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> what superm1 said
<DaveMorris> yeah
* DaveMorris had to look up the command to launch it
* tgm4883 has been helping people with that issue for a couple days now and has it memorized
<tgm4883> kinda like how bug 137167 is now burned into my brain
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137167 in mythbuntu "installer freezes when click install proprietary driver" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137167
<bmathis> thanks, im gonna play with it for awhile, I come back here if i have any more issues
<tgm4883> superm1, how does the computer know if mythtv-setup has been run or not?
<superm1> the first time mythtv-setup is launched, a file is created in ~/.mythtv
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> cause it's saying i haven't run it
<superm1> ~/.mythtv/backendconfigured
<tgm4883> (in my VM)
<superm1> i believe
<superm1> well have you ran it?
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> how?
<tgm4883> although i didn't add any tuners or anything
<tgm4883> I ran it from the control centre
<superm1> well that shouldn't have mattered
<superm1> and you setup auto login in the control centre too?
<tgm4883> like i was changing from gutsy to install mythbuntu
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> bzr.
<tgm4883> im checking for the file right now
<tgm4883> there is no ~/.mythtv/backendconfigured
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> there is a /home/mythtv dir, but it's not in there either
<tgm4883> ~/.mythtv/backendconfigured is there on my mythbuntu box
<tgm4883> not sure if this matters, and I just realized this
<tgm4883> but when installing and running mythtv-setup when I was in GDM, i got the crappy looking GANT theme, now when prompted to run mythtv-setup in openbox, I get the slick blue theme
<superm1> because it can connect to your backend this time around perhaps?
<superm1> tgm4883, can you file a bug about the backendconfigured issue?  It's going to need a bunch of further investigation as to why thats happening
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> I think i may know
<tgm4883> I still can't connect to the database
<tgm4883> and I think i now realize why
<tgm4883> I was never given a database password
<laga>  {
<laga> oops, sorry
<laga> perl & focus problems ;)
<superm1> well m-c-c makes one behind the scenes
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> but shouldn't it tell me what it is?
<superm1> is this a secondary backend/frontend that was setup?
<superm1> or primary?
<tgm4883> primary backend/frontend
<superm1> then the defaults should work out appropriately
<tgm4883> ok, but here is the issue, if it did make a password for the database, mythtv-setup is not using it
<tgm4883> the password that it is trying to use is mythtv
<superm1> is there  a ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt somehow?
<tgm4883> heh, yea i have that
<tgm4883> it says that the password is mythtv
<superm1> well how did that get made?
<tgm4883> good question
<superm1> i've got a theory.  perhaps because mythtv-setup got launched as root
<tgm4883> yea the /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt password is much different
<superm1> so your user never got added to the mythtv group somehow
<superm1> or more particularly for that exact reason
<superm1> well i gtg
<superm1> i'll be back later
<laga> cya
* DaveMorris considers going to be rather than waiting for ppa to build and publish
<laga> "going to be" what?
<laga> ah, bed
* laga hands DaveMorris some beer
<DaveMorris> did you head to that beer festival in Munich?
<laga> no
<laga> o_O
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-26
<chuk> I'm getting an error when I try to install mythtv-themes
<chuk> telles me it depends on frontend mythbuntu3 but mythbuntu2 is to be installed
<chuk> btw, this is from trunk
<laga> it's a known issue which is already fixed, AFAIK
<laga> i guess you're using gutsy?
<chuk> xbuntu feisty
<laga> it should work on feisty, i fixed it for a friend of mine
<laga> maybe you need to apt-get update
<chuk> I just did
<tgm4883_laptop> chuk, have you tried apt-get install mythbuntufrontend3 or whatever it is called?
<chuk> I thikn its just called mythtv-frontend
<laga> chuk: it ought to work if you're directly using the ppa
<chuk> not using ppa
<chuk> using UK mirror
<tgm4883_laptop> chuk, have you tried apt-get install mythtv-frontend
<chuk> yes, I did that first
<laga> then the UK mirror is probably not synced
<laga> although it should be
<tgm4883_laptop> and it didn't install 3, must not be available in your mirror then
<chuk> would appear that way
<laga> odd
<laga> PPAs have their downsides *sigh*
<laga> chuk: what version number are you talking about exactly
<chuk> hold one sec, its not on this computer
<chuk> says it depends on 0.20.99+trunk14513-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu3
<chuk> but 0.20.99+trunk14513-0ubuntu0~ubuntu2 is to be installed
<laga> heh, it's fixed in ~mythbuntu4
<laga> Daviey: you here? can you sync the UK mirror?
<DaveMorris> his prob asleep
<DaveMorris> anyway now I've fixed my mistake with m-d-s I''m off to bed
<DaveMorris> night all
<laga> night
<jabagawee> anybody home?
<jabagawee> hellooo
<laga> ?
<jabagawee> wondering about ati tv wonder 650
<jabagawee> will it work with ol' mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> does it work in linux?
<jabagawee> yes
<laga> it should work in mythbuntu then
<jabagawee> oh
<jabagawee> i meant: yes, i want to know if it works in linux
<jabagawee> i have no clue if it works or not
<laga> ah
<laga> well, you should go to www.linuxtv.org then
<laga> or google for "gatos"
<jabagawee> gatos?
<jabagawee> why?
<jabagawee> whats that mean?
<laga> other fan finding pictures of spanish cats, you'll also find http://gatos.sourceforge.net
<jabagawee> hmm
<jabagawee> not really spanish cats
<laga> i dunno if they're spanish or not
<laga> but i found pictures of kitten
<laga> s
<jabagawee> wanna help me with the pcHDTV HD-5500?
<jabagawee> its fully linux supported
<jabagawee> but the mythTV wiki makes it look complicated to install
<FatDave> tgm4883?
<FatDave> i have some news for you
<FatDave> you here laga?
<FatDave> superm1?
<superm1> what's up?
<FatDave> did you keep up with my nvidia problem yesterday?  I can't remember
<superm1> um
<superm1> i remember helping someone with overclocking
<superm1> and someone wanted to do dual screens
<superm1> but that's all that comes to mind immediately
<FatDave> ah.  that wasn't me
<superm1> well what was it?
<FatDave> problem with the nvidia restricted drivers
<FatDave> install them, reboot, failsafe graphics screen
<FatDave> same thing with nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-legacy, and nvidia-glx
<superm1> is your card supported?
<FatDave> GeForce4 MX
<superm1> should be by nvidia-glx then
<FatDave> its an onboard GPU
<FatDave> on an nforce2 board
<superm1> Xorg.0.log informative at all?
<FatDave> well, yes.  I posted it on pastebin
<FatDave> but I don't have the links anymore
<superm1> were you something with interrupts?
<superm1> last night?
<FatDave> is there anyway I can find them?
<FatDave> no
<superm1> !logs | FatDave
<ubotu> FatDave: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<FatDave> hm.  i click on the link for ubuntu-mythtv and nothing shows up
<FatDave> oh.  their all 0k
<superm1> hm sounds like ubuntulog died then
<FatDave> they're*
<FatDave> hm.  it appears that they are all gone anyway
<FatDave> i'll dig up a fresh copy of that log for you
<FatDave> haha.  guess what
<FatDave> i guess I am the interrupt guy.
<superm1> haha
<FatDave> I must have been confusing my nvidia problems with my pvr-500 second tuner no sound problem
<FatDave> anyway
<MythbuntuGuest42> Hi all
<FatDave> i was playing around last night
<FatDave> and this is what I did
<FatDave> I regenerated my xorg.conf with nvidia-xconfig.  then ran nvidia-glx-config enable.  then ran nvidia-xconfig again.
<MythbuntuGuest42> I have a problem with recordings. Everything records when I watch it live, but the scheduled recordings are nothing but black. No sound either.
<superm1> FatDave, is that method even supported any more?
<superm1> nvidia-xconfig?
<FatDave> then I ctrl-alt-backspaced out of X
<superm1> hi MythbuntuGuest42
<FatDave> and it came up fine!
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest42, multiple tuners?
<FatDave> then I rebooted.  and it failed again
<superm1> sounds to me like transient hardware issues then
<FatDave> so I don't know what to think
<superm1> if anything
<FatDave> its like its not loading the nvidia kernel module at boot time
<superm1> well it would say so in that Xorg.0.log
<superm1> if that was the case
<MythbuntuGuest42> i have only one tuner - PVR350
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest42, external cable box by chance?
<MythbuntuGuest42> nope
<MythbuntuGuest42> my wife is getting pissed at me. Mised dancing with the stars tonight ;-P
<superm1> hm
<FatDave> is there a kernel log?
<superm1> FatDave, dmesg
<superm1> or /var/log/messages
<FatDave> looks like it is loading that module from what I see in the xorg log
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest42, well have you compared logs from live to recordings?
<superm1> to see if there is anything funky showing up?
<FatDave> MythbuntuGuest42: can you watch live TV while you're recording?
<FatDave> or does it tell you that its already in use?
<MythbuntuGuest42> I only have one tuner - can hit record and watch, or recordings start while watching and work fine.
<MythbuntuGuest42> log sho the following -
<MythbuntuGuest42>  MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: Error getting codec params $
<MythbuntuGuest42> does not show with livetv
<MythbuntuGuest42> perhaps I should look at my recording profiles
<superm1> sounds like it
<MythbuntuGuest42> yeah, but what am I looking for?
<MythbuntuGuest42> All profiles have the same setup as livetv
<superm1> sorry guys, i've gotta jet for a bit.  I'll try to be back on later, hopefully someone else in the room can take over help for a little (if anyone else is around), otherwise i'll be back on either later tonight or tomorrow morning
<MythbuntuGuest42> thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest42> Anyone else had this problem?
<MythbuntuGuest42> I am thinking it may be screensaver related
<MythbuntuGuest42> just records black
<MythbuntuGuest42> when not watching tv
<FatDave> you should always have your screensaver turned off on a myth machine
<MythbuntuGuest42> I didn't turn anything on
<MythbuntuGuest42> but I notice that the screen is black when i turn it on
<FatDave> the screensaver is on by default.
<FatDave> turn it off in System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<MythbuntuGuest42> that may be my problem
<FatDave> i think its a little checkbox that says "Activate screensaver when inactive" or something
<MythbuntuGuest42> Thanks!
<FatDave> np.  i hope thats all it is
<MythbuntuGuest42> Hopefully that will do it
<foxxbuntu> evening superm1
<foxxbuntu> evening tgm4883_laptop
<vanjuggler> hello all
<foxxbuntu> vanjuggler, hello
<vanjuggler> I just installed the latest mythbuntu, and I'm having trouble getting the nvidia driver to work with my geforce 3 Ti 200.  The screen comes up blank after a reboot, and I see a kernel dump on an ssh console
<vanjuggler> hello foxxbuntu
<foxxbuntu> you most likley will have to get the restricted drivers, or just download the install from nivida due to the age of that card
<foxxbuntu> I reccommend sticking with what is in the repos however
<foxxbuntu> what type of install did you do?
<foxxbuntu> (of mythbuntu)
<dwestendorf> heyyyo
<MythbuntuGuest35> i recently did an install of mythbuntu, anyone have any issues with firewire?
<MythbuntuGuest35> it will prime, however, the logs show the following:
<MythbuntuGuest35> libiec61883 warning: Established connection on channel 0.
<MythbuntuGuest35> You may need to manually set the channel on the receiving node.
<MythbuntuGuest35> no recording takes place
<MythbuntuGuest35> the version of mythbuntu was the 64 bit iso from 9/21
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest35, did you set a channel on your stb?
<vanjuggler> foxxbuntu: I did an easy install, and didn't install any nvidia stuff until after the install
<foxxbuntu> did you install the nvidia stuff?
<MythbuntuGuest35> the channel would change
<MythbuntuGuest35> but no video would be recorded
<MythbuntuGuest35> there is a post on myth wiki instructing to compile older libraw1394, but I also saw some threads in the mythbuntu mailing lists archive asking for tests and they had no issue
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest35, there are no issues with the gutsy kernel and firewire
<tgm4883_laptop> tune the stb to a channel, then reprime
<MythbuntuGuest35> ok, i will give it a shot, thanks.
<vanjuggler> foxxbuntu: on the initial install I didn't install any nvidia drivers.  The myth menus were really slow upon install, so I used the restricted drivers manager to install nvidia drivers.
<foxxbuntu> vanjuggler, did you do that before or after the reboot?
<bendailey> Daviey: ping
<bendailey> superm1: ping
<superm1> hi bendailey
<bendailey> is Daviey the only on with the current list of mirrors and bandwidth restrictions?
<superm1> well the only one that has kept up with it afaik
<bendailey> I have the redirect script and tables ready
<superm1> i've not worried about it at all :)
<bendailey> superm1: you have lots else to worry about
<bendailey> is the site hosted by tgm4883
<superm1> no its hosted by jumpkick
<bendailey> or is he just taking care drupal?
<superm1> he actually hosts it, and will need to setup the additional DB
<bendailey> is jumpkick around often?
<superm1> well he appears to be on irc according to /whois
<superm1> i'll invite him to the channel
<superm1> lets see if he's actually around
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<superm1> if he doesn't show up, what do you need done?
<superm1> a db made?
<bendailey> yeah but I will probably want to run the new script past Daviey first see he was the original creator
<superm1> well can this all be done in the same db as drupal by chance?
<superm1> it just makes an additional table i'd anticipate right?
<MythbuntuGuest30> hello all.  got an installation issue.  screen goes black on my monitor when X starts.  Safe mode, same thing.  Set res with F4 same thing.  Any help would be much appreciated.
<bendailey> 5 additional tables actually ... well 6 but 1 is only used to import the GeoIP stuff
<superm1> but the db itself can be any db
<superm1> i can probably juts get you into the drupal one if jumpkick doesn't show up
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest30, what kind of monitor?
<bendailey> yeah db can be anykind as long as we don't name conflicting names but I can append my tables if needed
<superm1> that will make backup restore more straightforward if we just share the db anyhow
<bendailey> very true
<bendailey> superm1: how do you manage the db now? phpmyadmin?
<superm1> well the managing that i've had to do was setting up drupal the first time via command line
<superm1> and that was it
<superm1> i dont know the mysql root pw
<bendailey> do you have a username and passwd with access drupal database?
<superm1> i should be able to grab that
<bendailey> superm1: do you have shell?
<superm1> let me double check
<superm1> i have shell yes
<bendailey> ok
<superm1> bendailey, yeah i've got the u/p for the drupal user
<bendailey> superm1: do you want to setup the tables?
<superm1> sure bendailey just tell me what i've gotta do
<superm1> how are we going to obfuscate the password and username for mysql in this script?
<bendailey> bendailey: how does drupal hide them?
<superm1> i'm not sure, i was trying to figure that out myself
<superm1> i couldnt find it referenced anywhere in drupal
<superm1> i had to look back at my old logs from jumpkick to find out what it was
<bendailey> superm1: if you grep -r "username" * in the root of the web directory any hits?
<superm1> well the username is already used for other stuff, so yea a ton
<superm1> oh wait nvm
<superm1> i did find it
<superm1> in clear text
<superm1> so its not really obfuscated then
<bendailey> right as long as apache is serving up the pages as php content there should be any easy way to get the u/p in plain text
<superm1> *shouldn't* :)
<bendailey> exactly :)
<superm1> well if you want to make your first few commands in the script to check for these tables
<superm1> and if they dont exist
<superm1> make them
<superm1> that will work fine too
<bendailey> but if someone wanted to grab them they would get them from the know location in drupal (security by obscurity?)
<bendailey> yeah the mysql script checks for table existence
<superm1> okay
<superm1> well how about this
<superm1> you include the drupal file that has things in clear text
<superm1> and just use that information
<bendailey> I will pm you the url to get the mysql script
<bendailey> what is the file in drupal with the info? I will look at my drupal instal and see if we will have variable conflicts
<superm1> well its defined like this in the file: $db_url = 'mysql://user:pass@localhost/mythbuntu';
<superm1> (db is mythbuntu)
<superm1> frink_, it appears that i'm having trouble installing things on your box?
<superm1> i was going to setup apache tonight
<superm1> but everytime i try to grab sudo it just returns me to the terminal as what
<superm1> i had
<superm1> keescook, you got a few (and still up)?
<bendailey> by the way I have been trying to download the alpha4 i386 iso via torrent for over 2 days there are no peers/seeds
<superm1> no peers or seeds?
<superm1> i wonder if the tracker stopped working?
<bendailey> yep no peers & no seeds
<superm1> i dont recall how to get to the tracker
<superm1> from drupal
<superm1> hm
<superm1> well we can try to sort that out tomorrow
<superm1> its almost 2:30 by you anyhow, shouldn't you be getting to bed soon? :)
<bendailey> my son is very ill and I am not feeling the best :( so between cleanups I am here
<bendailey> I have already emailed of sick tomorrow
<superm1> ah i see
<bendailey> superm1: Administer->Site Configuration->BitTorrent Tracker Settings
<superm1> well i'm going to sort out my last item tonight and then hit the sack myself
<superm1> discuss further tomorrow :)
<bendailey> ok I looked at bittorrent settings and web seeding is disable :(
<bendailey> superm1: thanks and good night
<laga> re
<DaveMorris> hmm, it still auto logs you out when you exit mythtv, how are you suppose to run the mythtv-control-center
<laga> DaveMorris: log out, go to gdm, choose a different session, log in
<DaveMorris> thanks
<Daviey> DaveMorris: How is the documentation going?
<Daviey> What are we doing about publishing it?
* DaveMorris hides
<DaveMorris> I was working on that xfce4 stuff and for got about it :(
<DaveMorris> http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/mythbuntu/complete-manual.pdf and http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/mythbuntu/
<DaveMorris> is the current stages
<Daviey> wow 3.1 meg
<DaveMorris> alot of the screen shots need redoing
<Daviey> Is this in bzr aswell?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> might not be as upto date as that one,
<DaveMorris> bzr is update
<DaveMorris> any comments on it daviey?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: aint looked yet :)
<Daviey> heh 3 pages of licenece :)
<Daviey> You have been a busy bee!
<DaveMorris> it just takes a long time to do it all, and to make sure it's correct
<DaveMorris> I need to do my master's coursework now though as I'm running out of time for that
<Daviey> naa.. drop out of your masters
* DaveMorris needs it for promotion and pay rise at work
<directhex|work> i work at oxford. a masters is a bad thing, because it makes you eligible to teach students
<DaveMorris> lol
* DaveMorris works at University of Brighton
<directhex|work> they hand out honorary masters left right & center whenever they're short of teaching staff
<DaveMorris> lol
* laga doesn't work at all \o/
<DaveMorris> my net connection was slow at work yesterday, was down to 200KB/s coz the students where all back
<directhex|work> beat them with spoons
<DaveMorris> nah, I just need to get facebook blocked ;)
<directhex|work> block facebook, then beat them with spoons?
<DaveMorris> prehaps I should just run the 300 machines in the CS through a 10meg hub before it joins my network?
<DaveMorris> CS = computer suite
<frink_> ho hum
<Samson-> agreed
<frink_> 10Mb/s hub.. yars.
<frink_> plenty isnt it
<Samson-> DaveMorris: you could throttle connections to the IP blocks registered to facebook/myspace
<frink_> or pass facebook/myspace through upside-down-ternet
<Samson-> is that like an upside down pineapple cake?
<frink_> http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<Samson-> ahh yeah, i remember reading that
<Samson-> i have a feeling that if ~300 users were surfing facebook/myspace the squid-mogrify box would catch fire
<frink_> cpu++
<frink_> sep squid/morg/webserver boxes
<frink_> then multiple boxes and load balancers
<frink_> you can scale this stuff up innit
<frink_> :)
<Samson-> to infinity and beyond
<Daviey> Samson-: Star Trek / Star Wars references are band in this channel i'm afriad..
<Daviey> Consider that your first warning :D
<Samson-> toy story
<frink_> That was a Buzz Lightyear ref from toy story
<Daviey> Ah yes.. that's acceptable i think ;)
<frink_> So Red Alert, Shields Up, Phasers Ready ;-)
<Samson-> hah
* Daviey considers kicking frink_ with a warp 11 sized boot
* Daviey should add... there isn't really a ban on such subjets
<bendailey> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> bendailey: pong
<bendailey> Daviey: ygm?
<Daviey> yup
<bendailey> what do you think?
<Daviey> I haven't had a chance to actually implement it.. but it's a total redesign eh?
<Daviey> good work
<Daviey> How long does it keep the mysql socket?
<bendailey> each request I forgot to put the close at the bottom but it should disappear then
* Daviey is a php noob
* bendailey make a potential correction
<Daviey> heh
<bendailey> unless persistent connections are set in php.ini then I believe the connection can stay open between request but I need to confirm
<frink_> I am very annoyed, I fixed an ongoing problem (6 months +) that nobody here could fix by moving a dodgy switch port to another switch.
<Daviey> bendailey: that's one huge sql file!
<Samson-> 3
<frink_> This problem has prevented me from  enjoying a satisfactory Myth streaming experience in the office.
<bendailey> yeah the reason it so big is all the geoIP stuff is in there
<Daviey> bendailey: Did you see how i handled the geoIP stuff?
<bendailey> frink_: flaky hardware issues cause headaches and large holes in walls
<Daviey> bendailey: GeoIP can expand the 2 letter country code to the full name itself :O
<bendailey> Daviey: yeah I saw how you did it
<bendailey> I don't every use country name
<Daviey> ok
<frink_> -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql 1.8G 2006-04-19 19:56 m_postcode.MYD
<frink_> -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql 716M 2006-04-19 21:46 m_postcode.MYI
<frink_> I have a 1.8Gb table
<Daviey> frink_: UK postcode database?
<bendailey> by putting the GeoIP stuff in mysql I now have small foreign key int for joins as oppose to using string indexes
<frink_> Daviey: yup
<Daviey> bendailey: good idea
<Daviey> frink_: is that free or purchased?
<frink_> Daviey: purchased
<frink_> Daviey: at _GREAT_ expense!
<frink_> which considering it is really public information..
<frink_> it has postcodes, streets in the postcode and lat-long boundries of the postcode.
<bendailey> frink_: that is interesting does it do zip to city mapping?
<bendailey> frink_: much more info then the zip tables I have used in the US
<bendailey> Daviey: can we put together a list of mirrors and monthly bandwidth allocations?
<laga> i wish i had geoip.
<bendailey> we should make 2 entries into the db for canonical one with no country code and one with UK country
<bendailey> laga: we are just using GeoIPLIte
<frink_> ben	bendddaad
<bendailey> frink_: yes?
<Daviey> laga: Yeah basic GeoIP is free for non-commerical use
<Daviey> bendailey: I'm toying with the idea, of the php script 'pinging' the server, seeing if the file is there - if not use an alternate
<bendailey> Daviey: that isn't a bad idea how are you thinking about doing it?
<bendailey> Daviey: cache the results for a period of time?
<frink_> sorry - broken network!
<frink_> bendailey: Yes it does zip-city mapping, zip to lat/long and more importantly..
<laga> i thought you were the guy weith the gigabit pipe? :>
<laga> s/weith/with/
<frink_> it maps sig strength of our network to postcodes
<frink_> laga: Yeah, but the office has 100Mb/s over microwave and it looks like a switch just died.. heh
<frink_> and it relies on Spanning Tree to fix it :(
<frink_> laga: But I can download the latest ubuntu iso at 130Mb/s :)
<frink_> and that was slow heh
<superm1> frink_, you got my message about how sudo doesnt work right?
<frink_> superm1: no
<frink_> superm1: email?
<frink_> superm1: what happens?
<superm1> frink_, i'm just returned to the same prompt
<superm1> it appears that i'm not in any groups either
<superm1> on that box
<frink_> ok try now
<frink_> I added you to the groups in /etc/group
<superm1> ah good
<superm1> works now
<frink_> :)
<superm1> however my time for this morning to play with this is up already, so i'll have to continue later :)
<laga> morning superm1
<bendailey> superm1: who should I talk to about bittorrent?
<superm1> hi guys, sorry i'm gonna be running out for class.  bendailey talk to tgm4883 since he has setup a majority of the bit torrent related stuff
<superm1> laga, we're in much better shape now with regarding the disk, only 2-3 more issues to track down
<superm1> but the new builds should be fully xfceicized (before install)
<laga> good
<laga> i#ll try a test build later
<superm1> make sure to update your local mythbuntu-livedisk branch first
<superm1> okay cu guys later
<laga> k
<laga> cu
<frink_> suttyl
<frink_> ttyl
<bendailey> tgm4883: is there a reason we don't have web seeding turned on for the tracker?
<DaveMorris> do we need it?  I saw around 500 seeds when I opened mine earlier
<tgm4883> bendailey, superm1, didn't turn it on. But I think the reasoning was that A) we have enough seeds, and B) we didn't want to put unnecessary load on the server by having people download from it
<directhex|work> hm, adobe.com is horribly insecure
<tgm4883> thats why we don't have the ISO on the webserver
<laga> directhex|work: yes. quite funny
<directhex|work> laga, yeah, but... http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=../../../../../../../../..//usr/local/apache/conf/ssl.key/www.adobe.com.key%00
<directhex|work> laga, as far as things which shouldn't get out go, i think an ssl private key is high on the list
<frink_> lol
<frink_> i cannot believe how far that has traveled now
<frink_> I think most of the Internet has Adobe's SSL key now.
<frink_> and /etc/passwd
<frink_> etc
<frink_> And people have like cracked all the passwords
<frink_> and downloaded all the source to their website - there are some torrents of it all around.
<frink_> much LOL
<laga> directhex|work: i saw that. heh
<directhex|work> silly adobe! silly!
<laga> :>
<frink_> Does it still work?
<laga> yup
<frink_> oh dear
<laga> click on it yourself :)
<frink_> ahem..
<frink_> it would appear that somebody hacked into my desktop, installed tor and already downloaded most of the content of their server already.
<frink_> I found it last night in a hidden directory
<laga> silly haxx0rs
<frink_> gn0rty
<laga> i need to set up tor again on this box
<Daviey> directhex|work: that is the second IRC channel i have seen that URL
<laga> second here, too
<frink_> Oh what was your first?
<laga> #mythtv-de
<frink_> thats very funny
<frink_> like the whole Internet knows about it
<laga> heh
<frink_> I expect Adobe will fix it in the next release of their reader
<laga> dont see it on digg frontpage though
<Daviey> frink_: an unrelated mythtv channel on another network
<Daviey> network blizted #bitfolk
<superm1_> alright folks, fyi our forums are now live: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301
<laga> cool
<superm1_> can someone update the support page for this?
<laga> *circkets*
<laga> might do it later unless someone beats me to it. it's perl time again
<superm1_> well actually it might make more sense to hold off updating until the beta announce anyhow
<superm1_> but if people find it and start using it before hand
<superm1_> no biggie
<laga> in the end it doesnt really matter i suppose
<superm1_> okay i'm gonna fire off a mail to the list regarding this xfce move since i've got a few more things to take care of
<superm1_> laga, will you have the rest of the control centre mythweb items fixed up by tomorrow or so?
<laga> by whose tomorrow?
<superm1_> oh good point
<superm1_> mine?
<laga> yes, that gives me another 24 hours. i'll do my best
<superm1_> depending on how this xfce move is going to be handled, some other big changes will be needed in the control centre
<laga> oh
<laga> well, your control centre hacking shouldn't be affected by mine
<laga> would be cool if we could at least get the strings done ASAP so we can upload to/merge with rosetta
<superm1_> well yours breaks mine right now unless i roll back your revision :)
<superm1_> that's a good point
<laga> what'
<superm1_> man there aren't enough hours in a day i swear
<laga> s breaking? the help back packages
<laga> yes
<superm1_> i can't apply anything right now with the mythweb issue
<laga> haven't touched the playstation 2 in days :/
<laga> because it tries to configure it and it's not installed?
<superm1_> i think that's what was happening
<laga> k
<laga> easy fix
<laga> xmltv makes me _want_ to go back to the control centre
<laga> control centre has become messy, but at least it's not braindead
<superm1_> ubiquity's current problem does too for me
<superm1_> yeah the control centre has become really messy.  consequences of rapid coding
<laga> consequences of giving my write access to the bzr repo
<superm1_> well it was messy before you touched it
<superm1_> that whole config framework i had in place so that you could save configs later and replicate them
<superm1_> on additional machines
<superm1_> but it just got out of hand
<superm1_> oh neat, the 'vmware' video module is shipped in gutsy
<superm1_> that's why the resolution is incredibly huge
<superm1_> i wonder if there is a vmware tools package too?
<frink_> cool
<frink_> I have not made my card output HDTV resoltuion yet without my TV saying "out of range"
<frink_> which is annoying
<superm1_> frink_, dvi/hdmi,component,vga?
<frink_> vga
<superm1_> is it giving you EDID info?
* frink_ installs read-edid
<directhex|work> superm1, the vmware driver's been shipped for years
<frink_> oh read-edid is broken..it is in the Xorg log isnt it?
<superm1_> directhex|work, well this is the first time i've seen it actually doing something for me then :)
<superm1_> i normally use virtualbox except on this laptop that i installed vmware-server ages ago
<directhex|work> i find virtualbox's netowkring capabilities to be... hrm...
<directhex|work> "utter shit" is the phrase i think
<Daviey> superm1_: virtual box non-free or from src/.
<superm1_> directhex|work, completely agree there
<superm1_> Daviey, non-free and OSE i've tried
<superm1_> it really would be nice though if vmware-tools was available in multiverse
<superm1_> rather than having to go through the annoying manual process of setting things up
<Daviey> vmware-tools = the drivers etc, for use within the VM?
<superm1_> yeah
<Daviey> yeah.. i had to extract them from an ISO - last time i needed them
<frink_> What does 0% [Waiting for headers]  mean?
<laga> bah, internet went out
<superm1_> laga, why'd you break the intarweb?
<laga> i think the vmware video driver was in debian woody, too ;)
<frink_> has
<frink_> mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/
<frink_> died?
<laga> use archive.ubuntu.com
<laga> instead
<frink_> thats all that is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<laga> doesn't load here
<frink_> oh well
<frink_> it was all i had in sources.list
<laga> 17:47 < laga> use archive.ubuntu.com
<laga> instead :)
<frink_>         Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers
<frink_>         Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC2 transfers
<frink_> superm1_: No EDID :(
<superm1_> frink_, that's unfortunate
<superm1_> makes it a bit hard to find the right refresh rate and such
<laga> ask the manufacturer?
<DaveMorris> google the make and model for some sane defaults
<laga> curl up in a corner
<frink_> superm1_: Oh i have it in the book :)
<frink_>     modeline "1360x768" 85 1360 1424 1536 1792 768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync
<frink_> should work
<superm1_> your book says it like *that*?
<frink_> lol no
<frink_> i found that
<frink_> that would be nice wouldnt it.. modelines in the book.
<superm1_> one of the reasons i chose the tv i did when i purchased it was because i didn't need to mess with modelines.  EDID told me everything it needed to
<DaveMorris> I though all modern monitors support EDID now
<laga> how much is a nice HDTV in these US these days?
<DaveMorris> http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/128474 - I'll gladdy accept that as a donation to make sure it works with mythbuntu
<superm1_> you can get a 32" for ~ $1k
<laga> hum. that's a bit of money
<laga> i should open my old CRT tv to increase the birghtness setting
<DaveMorris> laga wait a few more weeks and that'll be about 500
<laga> i won't do that before i fix m-c-c though in case i get killed...
<laga> we can already get 32" for 500
<DaveMorris> we can get budget ones in the Uk for around 250 ish
<laga> they're not necessarily the best tv sets but would be acceptable for many people
<laga> adobe still hasnt fixed their directory traversal problem
<frink_> laga: It must have been known for a week by now. I saw it first over the weekend.
<DaveMorris> windows sys admins ;)
<frink_> I would consider reporting it, but you know what happens to people who report these things.
<frink_> did anybody get Download.cgi yet? It is a exploitable perl script? :)
<Daviey> DaveMorris: LG 32LC2D ftw!
<Daviey> supports rs232
<superm1_> DaveMorris, but that doesn't do 1360x768 over vga...
<superm1_> 1024x768 max res isnt it?
<superm1_> but dvi/hdmi can do 1280x720
<frink_> 1360x768 over rs232 perhaps?
<laga> and what are you gonna do with rs232?
<Daviey> laga: control the telly
<Daviey> ie, on/off
<frink_> laga: He can control it remotely.. He can ssh into it.
<Daviey> naa, telnet only :(
* Daviey hopes somebody doesn't H4x3r his tv
<frink_> Then h4x0r5 will telnet to his telly and change it pr0n channels when his mum's watching.
<superm1_> DaveMorris, you here?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> for around 15-20 mins till my dinner is cooked
<superm1_> DaveMorris, what should we do about /home/ubuntu/ in the background path?
<superm1_> i wonder if $HOME works there too
<DaveMorris> personally, stick that background in /usr/share
<superm1_> and then what about the after install?
<DaveMorris> and point to it there, then when we install, we change the image for one we need
<superm1_> because that will be a different path likely
<DaveMorris> or we can use ~/.background.xpm and install the new background image to the created users account
<superm1_> well its already installed into the new user's account
<superm1_> well it should be
<superm1_> from /etc/skel
<superm1_> but i wonder what happens from m-c-c then
<superm1_> i guess
<DaveMorris> atm, the installed version of mythbuntu has a home dir installed of /home/ubuntu
<superm1_> can you try switching it over to ~ ?
<DaveMorris> which is still where they image is saved and loaded from
<superm1_> right
<superm1_> of ~ works, then this shouldn't be too much trouble
<superm1_> i dont have a disk on me right now, so can you just boot one and change that one setting, log out and see
<DaveMorris> didn't work :(
<superm1_> that's a shame.
<DaveMorris> I've got it installed and I'm trying with that
<superm1_> well you do have a ~/.background.xpm in your user your trying with right?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> found a bug though, I have 4 versions of network applet running after logging in and out 4 times with the mythbuntu-admin session
<superm1_> oh it's saving your settings of launching it eh?
<DaveMorris> I'm guessing it saving that it was running, and our log in script launches it each time
<DaveMorris> could we run a different script when the user logs in with mythbuntu-admin session compared to the livecd, then we can use different settings for xfce by not exporting xdg paths for the mythbuntu-admin session, and thus falling back on the ones in ~/.config
<superm1_> well when you log out, there is the option to "save your session"
<superm1_> well this goes along the lines of that email i sent to ubuntu-mythtv mailing list
<superm1_> i'm not sure the most appropriate soluiton
<DaveMorris> there prob is, but the admin script should check to see if its running before launching again, I need to re sign up for that list
<superm1_> because there is a lot of room for breakage for people migrating from feisty, as well as from alpha4
<superm1_> well the options in ~/.config already override
<superm1_> anything in the Xdg
<DaveMorris> oh, none are installed though
<superm1_> right
<DaveMorris> my dinner is ready now
<superm1_> ok
<NeoFax> Hello everyone!  Does myth have a script that will download new video game/movie trailers like XBMC?
<superm1_> there is such a thing, but its not an official plugin
<superm1_> mythtrailers i think
<NeoFax> superm1_: Thanks!
<laga> re
<superm1_> hi
* laga waves
<superm1_> hi therethinker
<therethinker> hello
<superm1_> are you on gutsy right now?
* laga waves
<superm1_> or have a gutsy box?
<therethinker> I can set up a VM
<superm1_> therethinker, okay well so let me give you a quick overview of what this is
<superm1_> so you've heard of mythtv before right?
<therethinker> yeah
<therethinker> I used it for a bit
* laga wonders who therethinker is
<superm1_> okay and you've heard of mythbuntu?
<therethinker> yes
<superm1_> laga, i found him in -devel offering to help with python stuff :)
<therethinker> ***laga: me
<laga> oh, nice :)
<superm1_> okay so last month, i authored an app for it called mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1_> its in pyGTK
<therethinker> okay
<superm1_> and pretty messy right now, it's what we like to call rapid coding
<therethinker> okay
<superm1_> so currently it can be spawned from mythtv or directly from command line
<superm1_> but it doesnt really fit into the myth interface
<therethinker> okay
<superm1_> so recently there was this plugin for mythtv announced called mythpython
<superm1_> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/290918
<therethinker> okay
<superm1_> we eventually want to create a second frontend available for mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1_> that fits directly into mythtv's interface
<superm1_> via mythpython
<therethinker> okay (sorry that's all I'm saying :P)
<superm1_> i'm not sure exactly how involved this will be (but i expect very)
<superm1_> been worrying about other items before getting started with this
<therethinker> yeah
<superm1_> so if you'd like to download a copy of the bzr branch of mythbuntu-control-centre and then take a look at mythpython and see what you think
<superm1_> no needs to committing until you've taken a look around :)
<therethinker> :)
<DaveMorris> I assume the mcc wasn't built with facades, where we just need to change the gui facade implementation
<therethinker> Okay
<laga> therethinker: if you wanna run m-c-c, make sure to revert my last few commits, they're a bit broken *cough*
<superm1_> the branch info is here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre
<therethinker> thanks
<superm1_> so like i said the coding is a bit messy because it was so rushed, so it probably will need to be abstracted a bit in any which way before much progress will be made on this i think
<therethinker> okay
<superm1_> okay i've got to run for a little myself and grab some dinner before my next class tonight.  if i'm not here when you respond, let one of the other guys know what you are thinking or send a mail over to ubuntu-mythtv@lists.ubuntu.com.  i should be back later on though
<therethinker> okay, thanks! I'll let you know
<therethinker> Do I need to use the mythbuntu alpha, or can I just use gutsy?
<DaveMorris> I'm pretty sure it can be installed on gutsy
<laga> you can use gutsy, yes.
<therethinker> Good
<MythbuntuGuest07> has anyone had an issue with a missing grub.conf with the latest alpha?
<laga> not here
<DaveMorris> I've not come across it
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> although admittedly, I haven't looked for it
<MythbuntuGuest07> its weird.  i mean, writing a grub.conf isnt a problem, but it just makes me wonder if its a bad disk or something
<MythbuntuGuest07> i did think the install went a little fast for my liking
<MythbuntuGuest07> even though im no stranger to linux, this is my first go around with mythbuntu
<Samson-> MythbuntuGuest07: i just installed with the latest alpha and my grub config was created just fine
<MythbuntuGuest07> ok ill reburn and try again.
<MythbuntuGuest07> thanks guys
<Samson-> i did have media errors on the CD I installed from though, running the media test on the CD will let you know
<MythbuntuGuest96> help,  I have a schedueling issue,  I can select something to record but it does not show up in upcomming recordings or place the icon next to the item in the schedule.  I have tried from the web and the osd.
<Samson-> anything in your backend logs?
<DaveMorris> Does it record the show?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest96: you probably haven't connected your video source to your video input.
<MythbuntuGuest96> I can watch live tv and record live, just not schedule
<DaveMorris> MythbuntuGuest96: have you checked what laga said?
<MythbuntuGuest96> I have,  still no luck
<laga> well, you have chedk it. what was the result of that check? :)
<laga> checked*
<MythbuntuGuest96> ok,  well,  the second reboot cleared up the issue
<MythbuntuGuest96> thanks
<superm1> laga, most definitely you broke m-c-c with that mythweb change. i rolled back to the old version and was able to switch roles and plugins no trouble.
<laga> i know, i already took the blame
<superm1> i appear to have found some bug in it too, it's appending to .lircrc
<superm1> rather than replacing it
<superm1> which can make for double or triple button presses
<laga> interesting
<superm1> easy enough fix though.  shutil.copy should be shutil.move
<superm1> when it backs up the old file
<superm1> i'll commit that quickly
* foxbuntu_ meanders in after not being online all day
<laga> bai.
* superm1 fixed 1 bug in m-c-c, how many did laga fix? :)
<superm1> okay i'll cu later, off to class
<laga> how many bugs did you fix in my xmltv grabber?
<superm1> haha
<laga> :P
<laga> don't make me come after you with an IBM model m
<laga> (i fixed a bunch in there, btw. :P)
<foxbuntu_> evening tgm4883
<foxbuntu_> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<laga> superm1: looks like compile-type=apport is gonna be checked in real soon
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-27
<foxbuntu_> !ubotu training
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about training - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxbuntu_> !brain
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<foxbuntu_> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<galileo> I need advice/suggestions for getting the TV Out working on my old All-In-Wonder 8500...  or for someone to tell me it's not possible so I can quit wasting my time.
<Tari> afaik, all-in-wonder cards aren't supported well at all under linux
<galileo> ah, that sucks.  I've seen some references to success stories, but the instructions are all pretty thin and linux video configurations are about as far from my strong points as is possible.
<galileo> Maybe it's finally time to ditch this old card and go buy some cheap new thing.
<galileo> Any suggestions for what works most readily?  (Cheap, no need for HD, it's going in a slow computer anyway)
<Lunar_Lamp> When I start mythfrontend I get an error that mythtv-setup does not appear to have been run - do I want to run it now.  So I run it, configure, exit, and then mythfrontend asks again when I try to run it.
<Lunar_Lamp> What's going on?
<Tari> galileo, the pvr-150 is a good choice
<tgm4883> Tari, I think he needs something with TV out
<Tari> hrm
<tgm4883> galileo, I suggest the Hauppauge card with TV out, it's either the PVR-250, or PVR-350, I dont remember which
<Tari> I got a nvidia 6200 with a composite (RCA) output
<Tari> PVR-350 has the TV-out
<tgm4883> I knew it was one of the two
<tgm4883> Lunar_Lamp, is this a mythbuntu setup or a gutsy setup with mythtv installed
<Lunar_Lamp> Well, I installed mythtv a while ago, upgraded to gutsy and latest stuff, had issues so removed all the myth packages, and installed ubuntu-mythtv-frontend and mythtv-backend
<Lunar_Lamp> (I think those are the package names)
<Lunar_Lamp> Everything seems to be working fine, except for that error message, and I cannot watch TV as I just get a blank screen.
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just repaired the keybindings database, but not sure if that would have been relevant to teh error I was getting.
<tgm4883> Lunar_Lamp, I came across that while writing the gutsy to mythbuntu guide although I wasn't sure if it was related to it being in my VM.  Care to write a bug report?
<galileo> Lunar, I'm getting the same thing from my fresh mythbuntu install... I just haven't had gotten over my other issues to look at it yet.  :-)
<tgm4883> superm1_, did you see this ^^
<superm1_> tgm4883, i just waled in
<superm1_> what happens?
<tgm4883> <Lunar_Lamp> When I start mythfrontend I get an error that mythtv-setup does not appear to have been run - do I want to run it now.  So I run it, configure, exit, and then mythfrontend asks again when I try to run it.
<superm1_> ah yes, the same thing you were getting last night tgm4883
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm not sure if I'm glad to be in good company or not!
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1_> can one of you guys file a bug against the mythtv source package?
<superm1_> i'll investigate as soon as i can with it
<tgm4883> galileo just said he had the same problem on a mythbuntu install, but im not sure where he would have gotten it from
<superm1_> i have a feeling i know what it is
<superm1_> hopefully a quick fix :)
<tgm4883> Lunar_Lamp, are you going to file a bug report?  Otherwise i'll do it after dinner
* tgm4883 is off to dinner
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm thinking of dropping the whole database and starting the configuration again, but that seems a little radical.
<Lunar_Lamp> tgm4883: er, where do you want me to file the bug report? launchpad?
<Lunar_Lamp> It's 2am here though, so I was about to call it a night :-/
<superm1_> launchpad yes
<superm1_> well if you've got a few, it will be most appreciated (and less likely to be looked over) :)
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, ok, not sure exactly what to file in the bug report, but I'll see if I can get around to it in the next 30msin or so
<superm1_> awesome thanks
<superm1_> just file exactly what you did
<superm1_> which user you were when you did it
<superm1_> and such
<superm1_> okay back home for me now
<bendailey> tgm4883: any news on bittorrent?
<tgm4883> bendailey, did you not get my message yesterday?
<bendailey> tgm4883_laptop: no sorry my laptop crashed while I was away
<bendailey> tgm4883_laptop: I will check the irc logs tomorrow thanks
<bendailey> good night everyone
<MythbuntuGuest25> I have a question
<MythbuntuGuest25> What are my options when xserver fails to work?
<MythbuntuGuest25> I have a PCI NVidia card (5200 or something)...
<foxxbuntu> evening superm1
<superm1> hi
<foxxbuntu> I think I just broke the land speed record for fatties everywhere
<foxxbuntu> lol
<foxxbuntu> anyways
<foxxbuntu> superm1, how would you provide a patch to an upstream?
<superm1> to what upstream?
<foxxbuntu> gdm
<superm1> um what for?
<foxxbuntu> well I was wondering if anyone has taken care of bug 132833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132833 in gdm "login background color is hardcoded" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132833
<foxxbuntu> I was intrested in how that works
<superm1> well if its marked Triaged, then we're aware of it
<superm1> we meaning ubuntu
<foxxbuntu> oh
<superm1> if we have a local patch it will get applied and then submitted upstream
<foxxbuntu> ah
<foxxbuntu> anything else I could dig in on?
<superm1> you mean in terms of investigating / bug fixing?
<foxxbuntu> sure if thats what needs doing
<superm1> well there are a few big things left
<superm1> one sec though i was just pinged in -devel
<superm1> okay so the pressing issues yet, 1) ubiquity freezing when adding/removing packages.  i need to talk to mvo about that tomorrow.  2) the session setup.  3) triaging any bugs, fixing what's fixable
<foxxbuntu> k
<foxxbuntu> y session setup you mean Openbox ==> Xfce
<foxxbuntu> ?
<foxxbuntu> by*
<superm1> well yeah
<superm1> there is a mess involved with getting that sorted out correctly still
<superm1> i was hoping to get some responses to the ML
<superm1> to find out an opinion of best approach for it
<foxxbuntu> could a session switch be done? as in let the users chose what they want as a default from CC for this round, and then remove the choice and the old session in the next...thus preventing breakage?
<superm1> well the breakage is mostly going to be for feisty upgrades i expect
<foxxbuntu> oh
<superm1> whose login behavior is suddenly very very different
<foxxbuntu> isn't it that way however going from f to g?
<superm1> well right now no
<superm1> you can upgrade to gutsy
<superm1> and expect a clean upgrade
<foxxbuntu> oh
<superm1> but if ubuntu-mythtv-frontend suddenly has these new dependencies, i expect trouble
<foxxbuntu> hmm
<superm1> especially since things are done as a normal user now
<superm1> and for feisty its all the mythtv user
<foxxbuntu> so essentially its a rebuild going up to gutsy for the new depends
<foxxbuntu> unless they are already using ubuntu-desktop
<foxxbuntu> right?
<superm1> well i'd like to avoid it being a rebuild for people going up to gutsy
<superm1> but yeah
<foxxbuntu> ok...I think i have a grasp on it now
<superm1> so what i'm leaning towards right now
<superm1> is making it all done from that one mythbuntu session
<superm1> and just abolish the administration mode
<superm1> its just "Mythbuntu" session
<foxxbuntu> would make more sense
<foxxbuntu> and a simplier config
<superm1> yeah perhaps that's the best solution then
<superm1> makes it a mess for alpha4-> onward migrators
<superm1> but otherwise people should be fine
<foxxbuntu> yea
<superm1> okay well in agreeing to that, there is a mess of things that need to be determined
<superm1> probably the biggest one will be control centre changes
<superm1> to reflect that new behavior
<foxxbuntu> and changing the mythbuntu-gdm-theme into a mythbuntu-xfce-theme
<superm1> changing it into?
<foxxbuntu> er
<superm1> gdm is still used
<foxxbuntu> default settings i mean
<ubotu> New bug: #145475 in mythmusic (multiverse) "mythmusic does not play" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145475
<foxxbuntu> so basically for that, a new splash, desktop settings, moving icons around, and tracking down all of the packages needed for more "user friendly" interaction correct?
<superm1> well we do need a splash screen for xfce
<superm1> that is another item that needs to be tackled
<superm1> not urgent, but eventually
<superm1> but yeah generally what you said
<foxxbuntu> so will all that go into -default-settings?
<superm1> well more or less yeah
<superm1> there might be more binary packages produced at one point
<foxxbuntu> or should I create a -xfce-settings-dev for now?
<superm1> but they will all be in that source package
<foxxbuntu> k
<foxxbuntu> well I will start clawing away at the xfce envrionment then
<foxxbuntu> well superm1 nite...
<superm1> okay well i'll sort out the login properties for it, so worry more about other items with it
<superm1> like the splash
<foxxbuntu> sure
<superm1> and icon themes
<superm1> and such
<superm1> night foxxbuntu
<foxxbuntu> I will work out the gui
<foxxbuntu> night
<ubotu> New bug: #139591 in mythbuntu-control-centre (universe) "while configuring auto login, i get a python back trace" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139591
<superm1> tgm4883, i think i've narrowed down this issue that was cropping up with regard to continually asking to configure the backend
<superm1> it looks like is a bash/dash problem
<superm1> i'm gonna push a few things to the ppa and then get to bed
<DaveMorris> yeah goto bed :P
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well i got hopefully the rest of the xfce migration prepped now
<DaveMorris> cool
<superm1> we'll see on tomorrow's livedisk build
* DaveMorris dislikes people who put stuff in the group www dir at work yet don't assign it to the group, nor give them write access
<superm1> laga needs to fix the control centre stuff that he broke for the last piece though
<superm1> that does seem annoying
<DaveMorris> and then expect you to work on it and go away
* DaveMorris glad he has root
<superm1> argh i guess i cant go to bed
<DaveMorris> why not?
<superm1> the person i needed to talk to just joined -devel
<superm1> he was busy all day yesterday, so i figured i'd grab him today
<superm1> i should probably talk to him before he is busy again
<laga> morning
<superm1> whew i really need to get to bed now
<superm1> hopefully talking to mvo ends up being worth it
<laga> what do you want from him
<superm1> well i was going to have him help debug an issue with ubiquity freezing after installing packages
<superm1> he wanted to try to reproduce it himself
<laga> ah
<laga> i'll fix mcc later
<superm1> so i'm uploading an iso to http://uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/~superm1/
<laga> cool.
<superm1> but that will be like 2 hours until its done
<laga> no worries, it's 11am here. just got up :)
<Daviey> so so
<Daviey> superm1: you confused me there... forgot uk.cdimages isn't mine anymore :)
<laga> my xmltv grabber is starting to look good. it should be baseline compliant. only problem is the messy code and that the channel ids are not valid
<laga> but 3.5 minutes for 10 days worth of epg data for 70 channels is quite fast :)
<superm1> haha Daviey
<superm1> laga, i fixed a few other things in the control centre too, so don't forget to bzr update before you commit
<laga> ok. did you revert my changes?
<superm1> Nope
<superm1> all still intact
<superm1> i did my changes in another branch
<superm1> and then brought them back in
<superm1> after i made sure they worked as expected
<laga> so this CD has a broken control centre. unless mythweb is installed ;)
<superm1> the one that is showing up on uk.cdimages right now?
<laga> yes
<superm1> that's from yesterday, before i added the rest of the xfce changes tonight
<laga> k
<superm1> so, no :)
<laga> shouldnt be hard to fix m-c-c
<laga> i hope :/
<superm1> yeah hopefully :)
<superm1> okay night all
<Daviey> nn superm1
<DaveMorris> night
<laga> night superm1
* laga curses mcc
<Samson-> curse you mcc
* laga curses configparser as well
<DaveMorris> blame laga
<Samson-> aahaha, i had CS/Math flashbacks, thought you were talking about matlab
<laga> heh
<Samson-> nevermind
<laga> you should take less LSD in class
* Samson- <-- done with class
<laga> so
<laga> it looks like i can't store a value "True" with configparser
* laga hacks up a quick script to verify
<laga> yes. :/
<laga> TypeError: argument of type 'bool' is not iterable
<laga> oh well, i'll just add some more hackish workaround cruft to the script then
<laga> http://www.pastebin.ca/717128
<laga> ^^ can anyone with feisty try that script`
<laga> ?
<Samson-> un momento
<laga> ah, it works if i put "" around true
<Samson-> TypeError: argument of type 'bool' is not iterable
<laga> superm1: thanks
<laga> err, Samson-
<laga> i hope i didn't just wake him up :(
<Samson-> it does indeed
<Samson-> laga: blame it on ChanServ
<laga> yup
<laga> damn you, chanserv
* laga shakes fist
<Daviey> yeah, I blame chanserv on interest rate rises aswell
<laga> Samson-: thanks for testing, btw
<Samson-> no problemo
<Lunar_Lamp> Right, I can't work out what's going on with my setup - tv playback in myth just isn't working at all.  I think I need to delete the database and start from the beginning.
<Lunar_Lamp> What's the best way to delete the database?
<laga> drop database mythconverg; in mysql
<Lunar_Lamp> laga: ok, I thought so, just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing another way.
<DaveMorris> I've just been looking at the statistics of users visiting mythbuntu.org and 57% of them are using Windows, do you think many of them are running it, do we have statstics of how many people are running mythbuntu?
<laga> that scares me.
<laga> "help! in mce, it just worked!"
<DaveMorris> yeah, for some reason we had 13k hits yesterday
<laga> nifty!
<directhex|work> hm. strange. installing torrentflux appears to have become non-trivial on feisty compared to dapper
<chuk1> I do all my surfing on windows, but I use mythbuntu
<chuk1> I think thats common
<DaveMorris> chuk1: how come you've not swtiched to linux on your desktop?
<chuk1> I need it for work
<chuk1> plus, mythbuntu is good for the novice user
<chuk1> so I think you see a large % of windows users going there
<laga> is it?
<chuk1> its a hell of a lot easier than doing it yourself
<chuk1> compiling, etc.
<DaveMorris> I noticed they are mainly savvy, with 78% firefox useage compared to 14% IE
<laga> yup
<directhex|work> does mythtv-database use dbconfig-common ?
<chuk1> true, I think to even be interested in myth, you need to be somewhat savvy
<chuk1> but I mean novice linux users, not novice pc users
<laga> but still, sometimes i think the whole thing (not only mythbuntu) needs to be made more robust. but then, i run svn trunk and tinker way too much
* Daviey thinks superm1 is awake
* laga thinks he should head back to bed
<DaveMorris> his only been asleep for arund 5hrs then
<Daviey> well he was scp'ing some iso's to http://uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/ ... they were there; now they have gone :s
* directhex|work thinks packages shouldn't b0rk on install when one hasn't set up a real root account or real mysql root password, runs some scientific tests
<laga> Daviey: http://uk.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/~superm1/ ?
<Daviey> superm1's ethos is that sleep is for the weak... he only pretneds to be asleep..  How else could one person find the 25+ hrs in a day to stuff??
<laga> yeah
<laga> he told me he didn't coffee
<Daviey> laga: eeek, good point
<laga> i dont think i can believe him
<DaveMorris> prehaps he uses the 28hr day model - http://xkcd.com/320/
<laga> yeah, saw that, too
* DaveMorris thinks a cool screen saver could download the cartoons from rss and give you different ones each day
<Daviey> (30.88 MB/s) - `mythbuntu-7.10~070926-i386.iso' saved  <--- hell yeah
<DaveMorris> are we doing another alpha release now then?
<laga> Daviey: gutsy beta has been released today.
<Daviey> 30.88MB/s!
<laga> meh :/
<laga> i want a new lolcat every day
<Daviey> I can download @ 2.33MB/s (max speed i can get) to home from frink_'s box
<laga> bah, only 300-400k from uk-cdimages
<Daviey> laga: hmm.. that blows
<laga> i wish
* Daviey shoots laga's idea to dust
* laga cries
<Daviey> I'm not adverse to the idea... i just think it floats like a rock
<bendailey> Daviey: have you gotten a chance to play with the new script?
<Daviey> bendailey: eeek, no
<Daviey> bendailey: Did you discuss with superm1 about what database to use?
<Daviey> a fresh one, or drupal?
<bendailey> Daviey: yes I talked with superm1 and he is planning on putting it inside the drupal db to minimize backup/restore of mysql
<Daviey> I could demo it on uk.weeklybuilds.myth'
<Daviey> And do we know what happens, upon a drupal upgrade?
<Daviey> surely a full mysql dump is no extra effort?
<bendailey> drupal upgrade great question how does drupal deal with plugin tables?
<Daviey> :s
<Daviey> no idea..
<bendailey> Daviey: I just looked at the update.php script in drupal and it seems to touch table on an individual basis extra tables *should* cause no harm
<directhex|work> hm, definitely have a problem here. i suspect a lack of sudo-awareness
<DaveMorris> whats wrong>
<directhex|work> nothing mythbuntuish, but no doubt something you guys have dealt with. torrentflux, which also needs to set up a mysql db/user, doesn't seem happy on any system where there's no real root account or mysql root password
<laga> create the DB manually?
<directhex|work> well, yes, that's the user-friendly workaround
<directhex|work> looks like a known bug which is fixed in gutsy, but that doesn't really help
<laga> use sane software
<laga> but if i did that, i'd have ditched gutsy already..
<superm1> guys no next alpha announce yet.
<superm1> that disk was mainly for mvo to test things
<laga> superm1: oh. i was already announcing betas. ;)
<superm1> but wow Daviey nice speeds
<DaveMorris> I've made a amd64 version today superm1 and I'll grab some screen shots of xfce on it
<superm1> cool cool.  so things that i pushed last night worked then?
<DaveMorris> I'll test it around 5:30ish after work :)
<bendailey> superm1: do you have time to setup those tables?
<laga> superm1: control centre is not completely fixed yet
<laga> superm1: it doesn't bork anymore, but i need to work out some last quirks
<superm1> getting there?
<superm1> good good
<bendailey> Daviey: are you comfortable with superm1 adding the tables for my download script to the drupal db?
<laga> working with mcc makes me wanna go back to xmltv, though
<superm1> yeah i can do that bendailey
<superm1> you got things ready to go with them?
<superm1> laga, python is supposed to be 'fun'
<laga> so is heroine
<directhex|work> it is? i prefer c#
<laga> oh, wait.
<superm1> haha
<laga> superm1: so, what's the problem with making config files you can put on other boxes?
<superm1> laga, it's an unfinished thought at this point
<superm1> because you wouldnt want to duplicate *everything* in there
<laga> adding support shouldn't be hard. at least not writing out config files
<laga> true, but you could use it as a starting point
<superm1> yeah writing out the config files is very easy
<laga> or define which settings to export
<laga> btw, is there a config file for the control centre already?
<laga> (or keep it all in debconf? ;))
<superm1> it's all generated on the fly
<superm1> as you run it
<bendailey> superm1: I am feeling lazy about writing an admin script is using
<laga> superm1: ok
<bendailey> http://drupal.org/project/dba out of the question?
<superm1> bendailey, well as long as there is some way to admin the box and easily add/remove mirrors
<superm1> and disable mirrors
<superm1> oh that looks pretty nice
<superm1> i'll pop that on if you want to play with things with it
<bendailey> yeah I think that would be simple and powerful
<bendailey> that would be great
<superm1> as long as everyone agrees no breaking the site...
<superm1> since we all have equal rights on it :)
<laga> who's our primus inter pares?
<Daviey> bendailey: sorry was afkb
<Daviey> I'd prefer a different database, but If it's easier to do - then it shouldn't matter
<superm1> bendailey, dba should be installed now
<bendailey> Daviey: no problem
<bendailey> superm1: great and I promise to not back the site :)
<superm1> and you can upload scripts directly it looks like
<bendailey> superm1: can you edit apache confs on the box?
<superm1> yeah i can
<bendailey> ok do we want to setup .com .net?
<superm1> bendailey, here will be what you need to get at dba: http://mythbuntu.org/admin/build/database
<superm1> yeah, i'm not sure how it should be done though?  More vhosts?
<superm1> or what's most appropriate
<tgm4883> eh, im for domain forwarding
<bendailey> are we using rewrite for clean urls in drupal?
<Daviey> "Access denied
<Daviey> You are not authorized to access this page."
<Daviey> yah
<bendailey> superm1: same as Daviey here
<superm1> interesting. well so maybe you don't have access by default
<superm1> give me a moment and i'll add access
<superm1> try now
<bendailey> hmm site is just spinning but I can tracert to it
<tgm4883> yea i can't access anything at mythbuntu.org now
<tgm4883> which i would think is a bad thing
<bendailey> superm1: can you get shell at the box?
<superm1> let me try
<laga> renaming variables *always* breaks stuff when i do it :/
<tgm4883> heh, this would be why we have a test site
<superm1> well i got shell but it is *crawling*
<bendailey> top?
<superm1> hm everything still appears to be alive
<superm1> top doesnt show anythign using a ton of cpu
<superm1> its just not very responsive
<bendailey> hmm net issues?
<tgm4883> something using a ton of bandwidth?
<tgm4883> bendailey, that would be highly coincidencle
<superm1> well hm what to do then.
<bendailey> agreed but .... you never know
<laga> install bmon or what it's caleld and take a look? ;)
<superm1> i'll restart apache2
<bendailey> mythbuntu just loaded
<superm1> okay so restarting apache2 helped
<superm1> i wonder what was with that
<bendailey> now have access to dba also
<bendailey> superm1: I am going to to prefix all the download script tables with dl_ so they are grouped in the dba make sense to you?
<bendailey> Daviey: ^^^
<superm1> yeah that makes sense
<bendailey> can I upload the download script?
<tgm4883> alright, off to apply to graduate, biab
<laga> gah
* laga mutters under his breath
<bendailey> superm1: why don't we add server aliases for .com and .net then use a rewrite rule to send all request to .org
<bendailey> that way we can keep a single vhost
<superm1> yeah go for it bendailey
<superm1> yeah that is probably the easiest route to go
<superm1> without needing to make more vhosts
<bendailey> I can't get to the vhost conf  can i?
<laga> bah
<laga> fsckin'g intendation with python. i never actually modified the debconf database because that code block belonged to the wrong if clause
<directhex|work> whitespace sensitivity is my main python complaint
<bendailey> superm1: dns changes are done for .com and .net
<bendailey> how/who/when do you want do the apache conf changes?
<superm1> directhex|work, that is my favorite thing about python
<superm1> bendailey, i'll do it right now
<bendailey> ok do you want the rewrite rules?
<directhex|work> superm1, why? the python whitespace conventions are *wrong*
<superm1> wrong?
<directhex|work> and so is the lack of a proper switch statement
<superm1> well that proper switch statement does annoy me too though
<superm1> but the whitespace thing makes things readable
<directhex|work> not to me, since it's not the same whitespace convention i use :p
<superm1> bendailey, okay the aliases for com and .net are in place
<superm1> i added www.mythbuntu.com mythbuntu.com www.mythbuntu.net mythbuntu.net
<bendailey> superm1: great
<bendailey> here is the rewrite rules I would use
<bendailey> superm1: Here are the rules: http://work.bhmsd.k12.in.us/mythbuntu_rewrite.txt
<superm1> bendailey, where will those need to go?
<bendailey> does drupal use the .htaccess for clean urls?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> so just in that .htacess then i take it
<superm1> by the other rewrite rules
<bendailey> ok at the top of the .htaccess I believe
<bendailey> yeah but we better test to make sure it doesn't break the other rules
<tgm4883> superm1, is there a special tickless kernel or is it that built into generic
<superm1> tgm4883, its built into generic i thought?
* tgm4883 shrugs
<bendailey> tgm4883: in gutsy yes tickless is default
<tgm4883> I just wanted to be sure I was using the right one :)
<tgm4883> did you figure out the dimmer setting for your thinkpad?
<laga> tickless is not on for amd64, AFAIK
<laga> it'll be there in 2.6.23 afaik
<superm1> well that doesn't redirect anything bendailey
<superm1> just tried
<tgm4883> I think i figured out why it shows in mine for gutsy but didn't for feisty
* tgm4883 needs to reinstall his desktop
<superm1> tgm4883, yeah something broke with that dimmer on my thinkpad too
<superm1> i wasnt sure if it was just me
<tgm4883> so is it there now or not?
<tgm4883> in the power settings?
<superm1> but it used to work perfectly on feisty
<bendailey> hmm nothing gets redirected...
<superm1> try hitting the keys for it
<superm1> and see what thegui shows
<superm1> (fn home/end)
<bendailey> superm1: did you reload apache?
<tgm4883> I *think* that mine didn't show up in feisty because I used the 915resolution package instead of the correct intel video driver that im now using in gutsy
<superm1> bendailey, should i need to?  Its in a home directory
<bendailey> not sure but won't hurt
<laga> alright
<laga> superm1: ok, mcc is fixed. it still requires some polishing and there's lots of debugging messages, but i'll clean that up later
<tgm4883> mine still doesn't work correctly though, as I pretty much have to manually set it in power settings instead of with the keyboard
<laga> superm1: i'll push it now if you dont mind
<superm1> laga, can you at least comment out the debugging messages?
<laga> superm1: ok
<bendailey> superm1: I don't think those rules are valid in the .htaccess context
<superm1> bendailey, just the same with it
<bendailey> I think they need placed inside the vhost config sorry
<laga> superm1: or rather, if you don't need it right i'll hold off the commit till i feel it's completely ready
<superm1> bendailey, ah okay
<laga> s/right/right now/
<superm1> laga, yeah that's fine
<superm1> mvo still hasn't caught the other pressing issue
<superm1> and i'm waiting on the xubuntu-devel for some info about how to prevent network manager gnome from coming up many times
<laga> are these problems in the bug tracker
<laga> right now, i'm not sure what else is needed for beta
* superm1 pulls out his todo to double check
<superm1> well the only things left (other than pushing changes to the archive)
<superm1> are ubiquity and the freezing apt
<laga> is unionfs OK now?
<superm1> xfce background
<superm1> and migrating autostarted processes to the proper xfce method
<superm1> unionfs is OK now
<superm1> from what i've heard
<DaveMorris> superm1: did you remove the pannel at the bottom for xfce?
<superm1> edubuntu was getting kernel oops',
<laga> superm1: ok, that sounds manageable.
<superm1> but we haven't
<superm1> so i'm hoping this transient issue with apt/ubiquity isn't from unionfs still
<superm1> since there are no oops', but i wouldnt put that out of the question
<DaveMorris> also I can't seem to be able to do a manual configuration of my network settings with the network manager gnome panel icon thing
<bendailey> superm1: did you get a chance to move the rewrite rules and restart apache?
<superm1> DaveMorris, yeah i took off the bottom panel.
<superm1> DaveMorris, what is needed for manual configuration to work?
<superm1> do you know
<DaveMorris> not sure, it just doesn't launch anything for me
* laga wanders off
<superm1> bendailey, okay so where do these go in the vhost config?
<superm1> i dont see a very appropriate area
<bendailey> they should be able to go last thing before the closing VirtualHost tag
<superm1> http://plone.org/documentation/tutorial/plone-apache/virtualhost
<superm1> ah like that
<bendailey> yep
<superm1> yeah that works :)
<superm1> awesome
<bendailey> so now even mythbunt.org get redirected to www.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> yeah i noticed that too
<superm1> good side effect
<bendailey> superm1: this works great thanks
<superm1> thanks from you too :)
<bendailey> no problem
<bendailey> has anyone seen laptop screen distortion problems in tribe 5?
<tgm4883> what kind of distortion?
<tgm4883> also, beta came out today
<bendailey> like color inversion and unreadable fonts
<tgm4883> nope haven't seen that
<superm1> it's too bad wubi didn't make it in for this disk
<tgm4883> just a few issues with sleeping
<superm1> ~ubuntu-installer has been working really hard on it
<bendailey> great I just installed on a acer tablet yesterday should have waited
<tgm4883> bendailey, yep, always check the release schedule :)
<superm1> well you can just apt-get update/dist-upgrade now though
<tgm4883> yea
<bendailey> yeah I was home sick with my son yesterday and had time to do the install
<tgm4883> of course, if you downloaded the daily build it really doesn't matter
<bendailey> I dist-upgrade last night and had >300 packages update so I am probably at beta
<DaveMorris> has anyone else tried to manually change the network settings?
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, of mythbuntu?
<superm1> DaveMorris, i'm building a new disk right now.  I'll try right after that comes up
<DaveMorris> yeah, using the panel applet
<DaveMorris> superm1: the disk built yet?
<superm1> DaveMorris, just finished
<DaveMorris> btw amd64 version works fine
<superm1> yeah manual configuration doesn't do anythign for me either
<superm1> DaveMorris, if you install gnome-system-tools, that network settings dialog works
<DaveMorris> ok, you gonna add it to the script then?
<DaveMorris> or as a depends?
<superm1> i'll add it to the meta
<superm1> although apt claims that there was at one point a xubuntu-system-tools
<superm1> wonder where that went
<Lunar_Lamp> Right, I said last night that I'd file a bug report in launchpad about the error message on loading the gutsy mythtvfrontend that talks about running myth-setup. I haven't done it yet - Im about to do it now. Does anyone know if someone has already filed one though?
<superm1> i dont think so Lunar_Lamp
<superm1> i didnt get any bug mail on it
<Lunar_Lamp> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> I'll try and write a good bug report then
<DaveMorris> did you know someone is translating our mythbuntu posts into Italian for us and posting them on wordpress - http://farrebyc.wordpress.com/
<superm1> ha sweet
<DaveMorris> any way we can link to them from our site?
<Lunar_Lamp> Gah, I'm going to be a bit slow with that bug report superm1 - trying to solve an ODD error I'm getting at the moment when I try to run screen - Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<superm1> Lunar_Lamp, hm odd
<DaveMorris> I've got my local LUG to goto now
<DaveMorris> catch you all later
<superm1> cya
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, well, sorted it out but no idea what caused it.
<ubotu> New bug: #145706 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in glXMakeCurrentReadSGI()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145706
<laga> sigh :/
<laga> segfaults suck, especially when we cant debug them
<Lunar_Lamp> ok, superm1, I've filed a very poor bug report - Please feel free to request more info though as i had no idea what you'd need to trace the bug (and included nothing accordingly).
<superm1> Lunar_Lamp, okay thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #145714 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv-frontend not detecting previous runs of mythsetup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145714
<laga> hey superm1. have you heard about problems with mythweb auth where just the first line in htaccess gets uncommented?
<superm1> can't say i have
<laga> k
<laga> need to fix the trunk packages myself then
<superm1> but just because i didn't hear of it, doesnt mean its not a problem for -fixes too :)
<laga> heh
<laga> superm1: ok, mcc is pushed.
<superm1> laga, k i'll pull it in a sec
<laga> needs some polishing here and there, but it works here.
<superm1> hopefully things are working now :)
<laga> heh
<laga> i hope so
<laga> spend like 6h on it today
<superm1> i've been pushing changes to the ppa left and right related to this xfce stuff all morning too
<superm1> i'm hoping that it is about ready to go
<superm1> so i can push it to the archive
<superm1> but i have a feeling there are a few more things that will be found with it still
<laga> wish i had more time to test
<laga> but my xmltv grabber needs some atttention
<therethinker> Hey guys, I've been downloading gutsy several times, and it keeps hanging, so I'm sorry I can't help much until then
<superm1> therethinker, you might want to jump on the torrent for it
<superm1> since the beta was announced today
<superm1> for gutsy
<laga> what keeps hanging - gutsy or the download?
<therethinker> Ah, well, I have Comcast for an ISP, and they block seeding, so I can't send anything up
<therethinker> the download
<laga> ah
<therethinker> Its my net connection, I think
<laga> tried a different mirror?
<therethinker> yeah
* laga plays some 80ies glam rock to cheer therethinker up
* laga np: WASP - the manimal 
<superm1> laga, wouldnt the u/p stuff make more sense 'below' the checkbox to enable it?
<superm1> rather than above
<laga> yeah. but i couldn't work out how to do that. maybe you know how?
<laga> i suck a bit at glade
<superm1> sure let me try
<therethinker> wow, the torrent's fast :P
<hansoffate|work> what do you guys think about this card for a mythtv box?
<hansoffate|work> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127301
* tgm4883_laptop has heard bad bad things about MSI and linux
<superm1> laga, how come the revert button takes forever now?
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I get channel icons configured?
<Lunar_Lamp> It seems that at random 3 of my channels have icons, and the rest don't. I can't work out why.
<laga> superm1: no clue. didn't take that long here
<laga> lemme check
<superm1> um
<superm1> i crashed it
<laga> bah
<superm1> by removing mythweb w/o turning on/off authentication
<laga> bad superm1.
<laga> backtrace?
<superm1> let me pastebin the output
<superm1> yup
<superm1> http://pastebin.com/m4004d321
<superm1> looks like you can't speak debconf unless you have it installed :)
<superm1> i fixed the gui stuff though
<superm1> let me push it back up
<laga> yeah, i can reproduce it
<laga> heh
<laga> no, i got a different backtrace. interesting.
<laga> hum
<laga> superm1: don't you have "debconf-communicate" on your box?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> sweet, I got a postcard from a friend
* tgm4883 opens email
<laga> a nice russian lady wrote to me today, too
<tgm4883> ahhhhh whats it dooooinggggggg.   Whyy iss it erasing all my files!!!
* tgm4883 wakes up
<superm1> okay gui fixes are up in revno 64
<tgm4883> oh guys, I just had this horrible nightmare that I was using windows
<laga> superm1: ok. to cure yours, i'll add a "workaround" which disables mythweb auth as soon as mythweb is to be removed. that should be good enough
<laga> bah
<laga> superm1: ok. to cure yours, i'll add a "workaround" which disables mythweb auth as soon as mythweb is to be removed. that should be good enough
<superm1> k
<laga> bah
<laga> having to go through the code to find the right spot to add that makes me sick
* laga ponders
<therethinker> 10%!
<tgm4883> therethinker, I think it took me about an hour this morning over bittorrent
<therethinker> its probably going to take 2.5 hrs
<tgm4883> how fast?
<therethinker> I don't mind, I'm excited its going faster than last night :P
<therethinker> its 23KBpS
<tgm4883> ouch
<tgm4883> i was rolling at around 250
<therethinker> ooh, 25
<laga> about 400 here
<laga> maybe you need another mirror?
<tgm4883> yea, but you live accross the pond laga
<therethinker> I never use BT, so I think its one of those things where they're not giving a lot to me
<tgm4883> your connection is probably faster
<therethinker> I'm using a torrent
<therethinker> and I've downloaded ubuntu in just over 30 minutes before
<hansoffate|work> what are you downloading?
<laga> tgm4883: yeah, but i'd imagine that canonical has more than one mirror location?
<hansoffate|work> is there an update to mythbuntu? i just downloaded it 2 days ago
<therethinker> gutsy beta
<hansoffate|work> oh ok
<hansoffate|work> i need to get a video card before i can install it
<hansoffate|work> lol
<tgm4883> laga, were doing it over torrent. And high speed internet here is about 6Mbps
<laga> tgm4883: ah.
<laga> where is "here"?
<therethinker> the HTTP is going to take 6.5 hours at this rate
<tgm4883> US
<laga> *sigh*
<tgm4883> west coast to be exact
<laga> therethinker: let me put it on my private server
<therethinker> no, its fine
<tgm4883> what kinda speed you get over there?
<therethinker> I think its just my slow net
<therethinker> Normally, fast, but its been really slow the last week or so
<superm1> laga gotta run for a bit.  late for class.  ping me when you've pushed the mythweb stuff and i'll give her another go
<laga> superm1: "her"? o_O
<laga> you need to get out more ;)
<laga> tgm4883: i have 26Mbps, but that's one of the faster connections available.
<tgm4883> heh
<laga> tgm4883: wow, is it a DVD image?
<Daviey> laga: 26Mbps up and down?
<superm1> well you were complaining about it, and trying to find the parts that make her work, so i assumed her was a good definition
<tgm4883> I have 7Mbps, and thats one of the faster connections available
<laga> Daviey: no, 1Mbps down.
<laga> superm1: i know how to make "her" work, she's just complaining a lot ;)
<tgm4883> 1Mbps down?
<laga> yes
<Daviey> 20Mbps down : 768kbs up here
<superm1> haha
<superm1> okay cu
<Daviey> ttfn
<tgm4883> 7 down, 1.5 up
<laga> asynchronous pipes suck
<laga> but better than nothing
<Daviey> laga: but yours is upside down!
<laga> duh
<laga> 1Mbps up
<laga> i mean
<laga> :/
<Daviey> heh
<laga> is gutsy beta just a dvd image?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> theres a cd
<therethinker> CD, right?
<therethinker> oh, I'm getting 50KBPS on BT
<laga> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<laga> ^^ only talking about the DVD here
<therethinker> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<tgm4883> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<tgm4883> heh
<laga> thx
<tgm4883> beat me to it
<therethinker> :-D
<laga> bah
<therethinker> hmmm
<laga> 250kbps on my dedicated server
<therethinker> What IS the DVD? How can it be 4.3 GB?
<laga> therethinker: maybe KDE, too
<laga> or all locales
<laga> or openoffice :>
<tgm4883> just FYI if you like to see google "dressed up" as my GF says, it's google's birthday.
<therethinker> Haha, dressed up :P
<laga> #
<laga> (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<laga> oops, sorry
<therethinker> Hmm... even if it was X/K/ubuntu, it would still only be 2.1 GB, assuming that they shared no common files (which they do, so it's probably closer to 1.5 GB)
<laga> some additional software i suppose.
<therethinker> Maybe ubuntu studio too or something, that's a DVD, right?
<laga> no clue
<laga> but the software repos are huge
<laga> so there's no problem filling a dvd
<therethinker> Yeah :P
<therethinker> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/ubuntu-7.10-beta-dvd-i386.list -- I'm poking around what's in it
<tgm4883> therethinker, why bother reinventing the wheel
<tgm4883> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=307060
<therethinker> Wow, I feel smart :P
<tgm4883> don't beat yourself up.  That took me like 4 seconds on google
<tgm4883> :)
<tgm4883> wait
<therethinker> :P
<tgm4883> Personalized Results 1 - 10 of about 2,060,000 for ubuntu dvd vs cd. (0.16 seconds)
<tgm4883> i mispoke .16 seconds
<therethinker> And I bet 3 of those seconds were spent looking at the new logo
<tgm4883> of course
<tgm4883> oogling the google logo
<therethinker> Oh wow
<therethinker> I'm getting 450KBpS now :D
<laga> cool
<therethinker> I'm just so happy :P
<mattb> any idea why my dpi settings are all screwed after reinstalling the mythbuntu packages?
<chuk> mine were too, I had to turn off EDID
<therethinker> Okay, done downloading. That's weird... it peeked at 800KBPS
<camelreef> hello everyone
<tgm4883> hi
<camelreef> <- Nico on launchpad
<therethinker> hello
<camelreef> I just added a comment
<camelreef> !bug 139770
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139770 in mythbuntu "gnome-screensaver coming up when watching TV or recording" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139770
<camelreef> I hope it helps
<camelreef> and I have another weird thing since an update or 2 ago, maybe linked to the nvidia blob
<tgm4883> ok, have you resolved your issue though?
<therethinker> How big is mythtv, about? I'm allocating VM space
<camelreef> not resolved
<tgm4883> ok, well you can disable the gnome screensaver manually
<camelreef> I can kill it from an ssh session, sure
<camelreef> but it comes back whenever I restart the frontend
<tgm4883> camelreef, you can disable it via gnome-display-properties
<tgm4883> that should last though a reboot
<camelreef> as mentionned in the comment, I cannot access the gnome-display-properties as the session uses the mythtv user, a no password user
<camelreef> su-ing to it is not really a possibility
<camelreef> and I am wondering why I am getting this, quite suddenly
<camelreef> I cannot be the only one
<camelreef> and disabling it via the properties is hardly a long term fix
<laga> you are not running latest mythbuntu
<camelreef> I am running the latest gutsy
<tgm4883> camelreef, you shouldn't need to su to it
<camelreef> afaik
<laga> "mythtv" should not be used anymore to run the mythtv session
<laga> check mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> camelreef, and while i agree that it's a workaround and not a fix, it's an upstream issue that we're waiting to see is fixed with the next release
<tgm4883> if not we will find a way to fix it
<tgm4883> but what is your other issue that we might be able to help you with
<camelreef> installing the control center
<camelreef> I'll explore this
<laga> is gnome-display-properties session-specific or will it modify xorg.conf?
<camelreef> but tell me, is an up-to-date Gutsy the same thing as an up-to-date mythbuntu ?
<laga> ah, you are talking about the screensaver issue
<tgm4883> laga, it's user specific, im not sure about session specific
<laga> i'll keep quiet then :)
<laga> camelreef: yes, if you install mythbuntu-control-centre :)
<camelreef> done, then
<camelreef> so, another problem, I don;t know if I should open a bug yet
<tgm4883> what is it?
<camelreef> freshly started fontend. If I play a video from Mythvideo (using mplayer) I get a picture. If I then go to live TV, I get a green mass instead of a picture. I have sound, though
<camelreef> the reverse is the same
<camelreef> fresh frontend, start watching livetv, good, go to mythvideo, green mass
<tgm4883> camelreef, hardware?
<camelreef> Intel motherboard, nvidia card
<tgm4883> !ubotu
<tgm4883> camelreef, i'm going to need a little more than that
<camelreef> full details here: http://www.youplala.net/linux/home-theater-pc/
<camelreef> tyhe project is documented :o)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<laga> ubotu: boobies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boobies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<laga> poor bot
<laga> (that joke never gets old for me)
<therethinker> :P
<bendailey> ubotu: logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<therethinker> ubotu: women
<therethinker> ?
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<therethinker> Aww, he knows about women at least :P
<camelreef> PNY nVidia GeForce 7100 GS - 128 MB - PCI Express 16x with DVI-HDMI adapter -  Hauppauge WinTV NOVA-T-500 dual DVB-T tuners PCI Digital TV card - Intel DG965WH motherboard - 1 GB RAM -  Core 2 Duo Proc - AMD64 distro
<tgm4883> camelreef, looks like you know what your doing.  I can assume that you have the proprietary drivers installed and xvmc enabled?
<camelreef> yup
<superm1_> laga, how come things have to be called like this         subprocess.call(["/var/lib/dpkg/info/mythweb.postinst", "configure"] )
<superm1_> rather than dpkg-reconfigure mythweb?
<camelreef> It could be related to the new nvidia-glx blob that came the other day
<superm1_> or better yet dpkg-reconfigure -fnoninteractive mythweb
<camelreef> if this is the case, I know the answer..... binary blob, you lose
<laga> superm1_: i didn't want to deal with the frontend, that's it
<tgm4883> eh, I dont' think thats the issue
<superm1_> laga, ah if you pass the -fnoninteractive, it won't show you the frontend
<tgm4883> camelreef, which driver did you install?
<laga> superm1_: and it wont wait for input i hope
<superm1_> laga, as long as you
<camelreef> hmmm.... let me check the xvmc stuff
<superm1_> preseed the data
<superm1_> it wont matter
<laga> superm1_: ok. that data should have sane defaults anyways
<camelreef> tgm4883, nvidia-glx-new 100.14.19, latest stuff from nvidia
<laga> superm1_: almost done with the fix...
<superm1_> awesome :)
<camelreef>  cat /etc/X11/XvMCConfig - libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1
<laga> superm1_: do you IRC from class?
<tgm4883> lets try something, i'd disable xvmc in mythtv and test that.  While your doing that, i'm going to look somehting up
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> /usr/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1
<superm1_> laga, shhhh :)
<laga> superm1_: BTW, beat ya to it in ticket 145714
<camelreef> /usr/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1 -> libXvMCNVIDIA.so.100.14.19
<tgm4883> also, is there a reason you chose nvidia-glx-new instead of nvidia-glx?
<superm1_> laga, i think i see something that can be trouble on line 832 of core.py
<camelreef> so XvMC is fine as far as X is concerned
<superm1_> that's probably where the delay is for pressing revert
<laga> superm1_: huh? 832 is a comment here :)
<camelreef> mplayer.conf has vo=xvmc,xv,x11
<superm1_> well the area where you try to get usernames and passwords and such
<camelreef> tgm4883, because of the -new ?
<superm1_> in query_system_state
<superm1_> so i guess there isn't any way to speed that up
<tgm4883> camelreef, you chose nvidia-glx-new because of the -new?
<camelreef> tgm4883, would you recommend an older 9000 seris driver ?
<laga> superm1_: moving out doesnt really help, we need to recaulcate those values
<superm1_> whats bug 145714
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145714 in mythtv "mythtv-frontend not detecting previous runs of mythsetup" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145714
<superm1_> oh
<superm1_> :)
<laga> ;)
<camelreef> well, latest driver and all, not an old card
<tgm4883> not exactly
<tgm4883> for instance
<tgm4883> the 8600 would be a new card
<tgm4883> as well as the 8800
<tgm4883> the naming scheme they use kinda sucks
<camelreef> sure, but a 7100 is not legacy yet
<tgm4883> camelreef, right
<tgm4883> not nvidia-glx-legacy
<camelreef> so I guess I could use a nvidia-glx=9639
<tgm4883> my nvidia onboard 6200 uses nvidia-glx, and my nvidia 7300GS uses nvidia-glx
<tgm4883> both work great
<camelreef> lemme check on the mythfrontend setup around xvmc, brb
<superm1_> okay got to run again.
<superm1_> cu guys
<camelreef> tgm4883, back. Mythtv was on "standard". I put it on XvMC, same problem
<camelreef> tgm4883, I'm going on nvidia-glx away from -new
<camelreef> is the mythbuntu-control-center documented anywhere ?
<tgm4883> only in superm1's head ;)
<laga> i doubt it
<laga> for what would you need documentation?
<camelreef> know that it exists, for one ;o)
<camelreef> is that a gtk app ? a mythtv module ?
<laga> it's just checkboxes and stuff, so you don't need a lot of documentation. some items should be explained, but most should be intuitive.
<laga> camelreef: python + glade, so yes, it's gTK.
<laga> you can launch it from mythfrontend, but you can't yet use it with your remote
<camelreef> and what can you do with it ?
<laga> Description: Mythbuntu Configuration Application The Mythbuntu control centre is used to modify settings on a Mythbuntu system that are not necessarily MythTV specific.  These settings range from setting up system roles, to configuration of drivers, remotes, and services. . This application can also be used on a standard Ubuntu system to convert
<laga>  it directly toa Mythbuntu box or to add Mythbuntu role(s)r in addition to the existing desktop role.
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> so you just install this, and it will fetch the correct packages, setup GDM, etc.. ?
<laga> dude
<laga> try it.
<camelreef> you don't need to know the package name
* camelreef is waiting for a download before he gets to the TV
* camelreef has his wife in front of the TV
<laga> yeah, you just click on stuff and then you hit apply and does it all automagically for you
<laga> it's a really cool app, imho :)
<camelreef> niiiiiicew
<camelreef> this will allow you to trash 95% of the wiki docs, then
<laga> i#m currently adding support for mythweb authntication so you set your mythweb password in the control centre
<laga> heh, not quite ;)
<tgm4883> most of the wiki docs are trashed by mythbuntu
<laga> ah, those docs
<laga> yup
<laga> i especially like LIRC support in gutsy
<laga> it kicks ass.
<tgm4883> it's going to be more like this I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy
<camelreef> ok, nvidia-glx in place
<camelreef> testing, brb
<bendailey> tgm4883: that wiki page is great
<bradley_> Anyone out there?
<laga> no
<bradley_> ha
<therethinker> I'm not here either
<bradley_> raise your hand if your not here
<therethinker> *raises your hand*
<bradley_> sorry, new to IRC normally go to forums
<therethinker> 's fine
<bradley_> anyone install from alternate kubuntu?  raid and such?
<tgm4883> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tgm4883> do you have kubuntu gutsy installed?
<bradley_> yeah
<tgm4883> did you install the control-centre?
<tgm4883> what exactly is the problem?
<bradley_> video card and HD, has anyone used the nvidia 8500gt and got it working with HD?
<bradley_> driver kills the output then have to reset xorg.conf
<tgm4883> which driver?
<bradley_> only working with vga monitor right now
<bradley_> 100. something
<bradley_> nvidia-glx new
<bradley_> I did notice the new restricted driver manager, do I have to go through that now instead of adept (favorite package manager here):
<therethinker> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-control-centre
<therethinker2> sorry, thanks
<tgm4883> ^^ thats interesting
<therethinker2> hopefully thats not a closely secret :P
<tgm4883> bradley_, you don't have to use that
<tgm4883> therethinker2, not anymore
<therethinker> Yay! I contributed to the downfall of Linux :D... wait that's not good
<bradley_> yeah, no problem I was just seeing if anyone else out there has the same problem
<bradley_> thanx for the help
<bradley_> and your time
<tgm4883> next you're going to tell us who killed kennedy and where the missing dna is in the OJ case
<bradley_> never had a serious problem with nvidia drivers before
<tgm4883> bradley_, i'd check in #ubuntu+1
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883, I think this channel has become a damn radio station
<tgm4883> ?
<foxbuntu_> random callers with strange questions
<tgm4883> ah
<therethinker> haha
<laga> yup
<tgm4883> well thats good though
<laga> again, i vote for a separate dev channel
<tgm4883> and not necessarly random
<laga> maybe #mythbuntu-pytrhon-bitching for me as well
<foxbuntu_> laga I am for it too
<therethinker> OH! Me too!
<therethinker> except I'd call it #mythbuntu-python-bitching
<tgm4883> #mythbuntu-laga
<foxbuntu_> although I think we should not publish the dev channel
<laga> therethinker: bah ;)
<therethinker> Now THAT would be a radio station
<foxbuntu_> so only us devs can get to it
<tgm4883> nah
<tgm4883> then we'd have to get stuff done :)
<therethinker> What's the mythtv giant metapackage, mythtv, or mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu_> lol
<laga> i am getting stuff done
<laga> :P
<therethinker> I'm getting stuff doen that will let me get stuff done
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883, I am always gettin stuff done
<laga> heh
<therethinker> so, what's the mythtv metapackage?
<tgm4883> free mythbuntu download to caller number 10
<tgm4883> therethinker, which one?
<foxbuntu_> hell right now I am building a Windows Application server with an App I know nothing about
<laga> therethinker: install the control centre and go from there
<therethinker> I installed it
<therethinker> but I get an error on run
<therethinker2> File "/usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre", line 26, in <module>
<therethinker2>     from MythbuntuControlCentre.core import ControlCentre
<therethinker2>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/MythbuntuControlCentre/core.py", line 39, in <module>
<therethinker2>     from MythbuntuControlCentre.changer import Applicator
<therethinker2>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/MythbuntuControlCentre/changer.py", line 48, in <module>
<therethinker2>     from MythbuntuLircGenerator.mythtvhandler import MythTVHandler
<therethinker2> ImportError: No module named MythbuntuLircGenerator.mythtvhandler
<therethinker2> whoops
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<therethinker2> sorry, I should have used pastebin :P
<laga> therethinker: you need to get the dependencies.
* tgm4883 sends therethinker2 to the dungeon
<laga> therethinker: did you build from source?=
<therethinker2> Yeah
<therethinker2> Whats the dependancies, Mythbuntu?
<laga> therethinker: you need to install the deps then, huh? :) try lirc and mythbuntu-lirc-generator for a start
<therethinker2> Ah, thanks
<laga> therethinker: you should have created a package. that's how i do my testing
<therethinker> Ah, sorry
<tgm4883> mmmm, egg rolls
<laga> therethinker: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot is what i use
<therethinker> Ooh, can I have some?
<laga> use dpkg -i to install
<tgm4883> no.  No egg roll for you
<therethinker> thanks
<tgm4883> i use a script
<tgm4883> ./hack_laga
<tgm4883> wait, thats the wrong one
<therethinker2> :P
* laga makes a mental note to kick tgm4883's ass
<therethinker2> *makes mental note to not mess with laga
* tgm4883 reminds laga that his name is nick fox
<camelreef> grumbl
<therethinker2> I'm not an IRC... guy... I've forgotten the thing to make the action...
* therethinker2 test?
<therethinker2> nevermind
<laga> yup
* foxbuntu_ will destry tgm4883 
<camelreef> I still have a 100.14.19 kernel module, not a 9639 for nvidia
<tgm4883> :(
<tgm4883> but im a gold member
<camelreef> with a 9639 X drive....
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883, bronze that is
<tgm4883> ah
<foxbuntu_> but your donation went towards hosting anyhow
<laga> gold member? where?
<foxbuntu_> in the Foxbuntu Foundation
<laga> therethinker: btw, bzr up the control centre
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883, why would you insult me by trying to call laga me?
<foxbuntu_> that was so rude
<foxbuntu_> :P
<therethinker2> me? why?
<laga> therethinker: because i just committed something
<therethinker2> oh
<therethinker> Right, of course :P
<laga> therethinker: hey, you how do i say "if a but not b then do" in python?
<laga> if a <???> b:
<laga>   do
<therethinker> Yeah
<laga> oh
<therethinker> a and not b
<laga> so, my pseudo code would work.
<laga> cool :)
<therethinker> but = and not :P
<laga> right
<camelreef> hmmm
<therethinker> I studied logic, although I doubt that it will ever come in handy to the extent I learned :P
<therethinker> (That had nothing to do with that, just... random caller)
<laga> ah, radio station mode :)
<camelreef> modprobe nvidia and modprobe nvidia-new both load 100.14.19
<laga> camelreef: reboot? ;)
<camelreef> but an insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko gives me 9639
<laga> yeah
<laga> ubuntu does some magic
<laga> check /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<laga> it does weird things occasionally *sigh*
<therethinker2> Argh, brain fart. How do you remove something using setup.py? Its not remove or uninstall
<camelreef> install nvidia /sbin/lrm-video nvidia $CMDLINE_OPTS
<camelreef> install nvidia_legacy /sbin/lrm-video nvidia_legacy $CMDLINE_OPTS
<camelreef> install nvidia_new /sbin/lrm-video nvidia_new $CMDLINE_OPTS
<laga> therethinker: no clue :/
<therethinker2> ah well, nevermind
<camelreef> laga, any clue ?
<laga> camelreef: no.. maybe you need to investigate yourself. or bug the guys who came up with that stuff
<therethinker2> Okay, for the first time ever, I launched mythbuntu-command-centre, and I have to say, I'm very impressed with what you guys have done.
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, forgot to join the channel, was anyone talking to me when I was gone?
* camelreef has no X anymore... cannot try mcc
<therethinker2> Not much
<therethinker2> well, camelreef has a problem, otherwise no
<camelreef> tgm4883_laptop, my kernel desperately wants to load 100.14.19 instead of 9639 module for nvidia
<camelreef> other than no X, I'm fine ;o)
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: no, but about you. nasty things.
<laga> camelreef: reboot?
<camelreef> did it
<laga> camelreef: is nvidia-glx-new still on your system or did you remove it?
<camelreef> modprobe nvidia and modprobe nvidia-new both load 100.14.19
<camelreef> nvidia-glx-new is purged
<tgm4883_laptop> camelreef, did you remove the nvidia kernel module?
<camelreef> but an insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/volatile/nvidia.ko gives me 9639
<laga> camelreef: try to reinstall nvidia-glx. this smells like a bug so you should definitely report it!
<foxbuntu_> tgm4883_laptop, I was trashing you
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
* tgm4883_laptop loves getting trashed
<camelreef> tgm4883_laptop, I have the lrm package, is there a specific package juste for the module ?
<camelreef> I've reinstall all kernel packages, nvidia-glx (this one after a previous purge, just in case)
<laga> superm1: fixes are committed.
<laga> superm1: i hope that's enough now
<laga> therethinker: bzr up
<camelreef> launchpad bug search is screwed up
<camelreef> I cannot make it work
<laga> how many bugs have i fixed today? n
<laga> how many bugs have i introduced today?
<laga> n+1
<laga> ..
<tgm4883_laptop> no, it should be nvidia-kernel-common
<therethinker> bzr up again?
<camelreef> got it re-installed too
<therethinker> Oh, I'll start on fixing bugs
<therethinker2> Oh, and I understand where that script could come in handy
<camelreef> purging all lrm and nvidia stuff
<camelreef> reboot, and get it back in there
<camelreef> yeah
<camelreef> btw, thanks for the mythfrontend logs in the right place
<therethinker2> Does anyone want to be save me time (and let me work on bugs so you don't have to)  and share their script with me?
<tgm4883_laptop> what script
<therethinker2> you mentioned one to do the building and stuff... you made the joke ./hack_laga..?
<tgm4883_laptop> for building packages?
<therethinker2> or whatever you meant
<therethinker2> I assumed you made it just for this....
<tgm4883_laptop> are you trying to build packages or build an ISO?
<therethinker2> the Mcc package
<laga> camelreef: do you get mythfrontend logs in /var/log/mythtv now?
<laga> therethinker: ok
<therethinker2> I can do it, btu I thought you said you made a script to automate it
<tgm4883_laptop> I'd build it the same way laga builds it
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, just a joke
<therethinker2> which is...?
<camelreef> laga, yes, cool, many thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, you have that command handy?
<laga> therethinker: so, if you bzr up'ed to rev 67 (i pushed a new rev a few minutes ago), you just run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot.you prolly have to install fakeroot
<laga> camelreef: glad you like it.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<therethinker2> yeah, thats what I did, I installed fakeroot
<tgm4883_laptop> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<tgm4883_laptop> these are handy
<camelreef> oh crap, of course, by removing all those packages, I lost the network
<tgm4883_laptop> for the love of god, why will neither of my optical drives boot the CD?
<therethinker2> Yeah, I just though you had something to download the branch, and package it
<camelreef> got to reinstall physically on the box...
<tgm4883_laptop> camelreef, are you installing gutsy, mythbuntu, or what?
<therethinker2> What should I do, now that I'm all ready? None of the bugs are mcc related
<laga> therethinker2: play around with mcc :) how do you like it?
<therethinker2> Really good
<therethinker2> Wait, bad grammer has I
<camelreef> tgm4883_laptop, nothing like a good purge, and a reinstall, 9639 loaded properly and green mass issue gone
<laga> therethinker2: cool. so, the problem is that the code is incredibly messy
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> camelreef, thats good news
<camelreef> tgm4883_laptop, yup
<therethinker2> Okay... so neaten it up?
<camelreef> got to get my remote control back, though, nothing like a linux-dvb trunk recompile :o)
<laga> therethinker2: that'd be cool. it's kind of an annoying task, but it'll make things much easier :)
<camelreef> v4l-dvb
<laga> therethinker2: want a quick overview or do you think you can find your way around? have you already worked with glade?
<therethinker2> laga: I've never worked with glade before
<foxbuntu_> I think I missed the Memo when I became a DBA for this place
<camelreef> bless multiple cores and make -j4
<therethinker2> but once I heard about glade, I started reading up/playing with it
<laga> therethinker2: ok.
<laga> therethinker2: so.
<camelreef> I should recompile v4l-dvb on my Dell, dual Xeon 5300 (quads) with a -j16 :o)
<camelreef> I will now try mcc
<laga> therethinker2: most of the interesting stuff lives in the MythbuntuControlCentre/ subdir. here we have *glade files, which define our UI
<therethinker2> laga: if you're typing out therethinker2, you don't have to, I'll still follow. or just tr: if it needs to be said
<therethinker2> laga: yep. I'm poking around in core.py right now
<camelreef> if anybody has a clue on smooth 1080p on nvidia with VC1 files, I'm ready for the bat
<laga> therethinker2: we have debconftalk.py which i hacked up the other day to talk to debconf, we have changer.py which applies changes that were made in the UI and we have core.py which shows the GUI, gathers the config and tells changer.py what to do
<camelreef> tgm4883_laptop, thanks for the help
<camelreef> same to laga
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<laga> np
<camelreef> oh, and is it normal to have the backend segfault once in a while ?
<therethinker2> laga: okay
<camelreef> I do get those, but I'm not ready to point fingers yet, it may be my DVB-T board, the drier is not completely there yet
<laga> therethinker2: in core.py, you will find functions like "toggle_remotecontrol" and "on_mythweb_password_checkbutton_toggled". those are called by glade when the corresponding button in the UI is toggled
<therethinker2> ah, okay
<laga> therethinker2: you can modify that stuff in glade, when you select a widget and go to "signals"
<therethinker2> ah, see that
<laga> therethinker2: when m-c-c starts, one of the first things it does is to set everything to sane defaults, eg the state of checkboxes, in set_gui_defaults(). after that, it tries to determine how the system is configured in query_system_state().
<therethinker2> okay
<therethinker2> oh, slightly unrelated-- should I join the launchpad group?
<laga> therethinker2: the stuff it finds in query_system_state is stored with self.config.set("mythbuntu","myoption","myvalue"). if the user hits the "apply button", find_case_for_change() tries to figure out what's changed and will then tell changer.py what to do.
<laga> quick example:
<laga> old_mythwebauthenable=self.config.get("mythbuntu","mythweb_auth_activated") new_mythwebauthenable=self.mythweb_password_checkbutton.get_active()
<laga> if old_mythwebauthenable != new_mythwebauthenable:
<laga> to_reconfigure["mythweb_auth_activated"] =new_mythwebauthenable
<laga> hum
<laga> so, that' s the big picture i guess.
<laga> therethinker2: what launchpad group? mythbuntu? sure
<frink_> yo!
<therethinker2> hmm... wow, that seems relitively easy :P
<therethinker2> Oh, mythbuntu is restricted
<laga> just apply, superm1 will add a later
<laga> frink_: welcome, o master of the big pipes
<laga> therethinker2: i#ll switch to perl mode now. if you need to know something, ask superm1 or me
<frink_> heh
<therethinker2> Okay :P
<frink_> ping 81.91.192.254
<frink_> oops
<therethinker2> Argh, I think its restricted in a way that I can't apply... you have to add me manually
<laga> therethinker2: ok, superm1 can do that later
<camelreef> niiiiice
<camelreef> mcc is nice
<laga> yep
<laga> it's teh win.
<camelreef> once I got my mythbuntu user a password and into the admin group
<camelreef> got rig of gnome-screensaver too :o)
<camelreef> rig-rid
<laga> therethinker2: for example, there's a duplicated list of plugins which could unified etc
<camelreef> so, in theory, I can use mcc to transform my normal user into a auto-login auto-start front-end ?
<laga> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<camelreef> and then get rid of the mythtv user
<laga> or your ubuntu box into a mythbuntu box etc
<laga> no
<tgm4883_laptop> theres even a semi functional guide for doing that
<laga> dont ever delete "mythtv", it's used by the backend
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: it's not overly hard...
<camelreef> once I have moved my few cconfig files from /home/mythtv, like remote stuff
<therethinker> I'm going to go grab some grub
<tgm4883_laptop> i know
<tgm4883_laptop> but there has to be a guide
<laga> camelreef: dont ever delete "mythtv", it's used by the backend
<camelreef> ah, ok, no delete then, so I might as well leave ot at the frontend user, then
<camelreef> ot at = it as
<laga> camelreef: na, just switch to a different user
<camelreef> any reason for this switch ?
<camelreef> hmmm, strong argument! ;o)
<camelreef> now, the remote control stuff in mcc looks good
<laga> camelreef: yes, you dont have sudo privileges
<laga> camelreef: yup
<camelreef> I do, it is my user :)
<laga> ah, right.
<camelreef> and now mythtv has it
<camelreef> and if you want to use mcc, you need the user in the sudoers
<camelreef> so, my remote is not in the list, what can I give you to add it ?
<camelreef> I have already worked quite bit on this: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-NOVA-T-500
<camelreef> is the info in lircd.conf sufficient ?
<laga> it just needs to be a regular lircd.conf
<laga> camelreef: you need to file a bug against lirc in ubuntu gutsy
<camelreef> what do you mean ? regular as in the package ?
<laga> camelreef: attach your config file
<camelreef> ok
<laga> "regular" as in "works with lircd"
<camelreef> it does
<laga> great
<camelreef> using it right now
<laga> in that bug report, you need to describe exactly for what receiver/remote the conf file is. superm1 will add it then
<camelreef> OK
<brunner> hi all
<laga> hi brunner
<laga> how may tgm4883_laptop help you today?
<brunner> I just installed Mythbuntu for the first time
<tgm4883_laptop> nice laga
<tgm4883_laptop> !slap laga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap laga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: scnr
<brunner> it looks really nice, but for whatever reason, my box can't access my MPEG-2 encoder cards
<tgm4883_laptop> what cards?
* camelreef hates launchpad
* camelreef found the gutsy lirc package cannot find where to file a bug... grrrrr !
<tgm4883_laptop> under bugs?
<laga> heh
<brunner> Hauppauge PVR-250's, if I remember correctly
<brunner> the 350's were the ones with MPEG-2 decoders, right?
<brunner> that's not what I have
<camelreef> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+package/lirc - bugs is greyed
<tgm4883_laptop> camelreef,   https://bugs.launchpad.net/lirc/
<camelreef> tgm4883_laptop, tvm
<tgm4883_laptop> brunner, do they show up in lspci?
<brunner> I was trying to SSH into my box to see, but auth fails as the RSA keys no longer match (since it's a new install)
<brunner> give me one second
<tgm4883_laptop> camelreef, you can't file a bug against a binary package, you have to file it against the project
<tgm4883_laptop> brunner, that would be in .ssh
<camelreef> tgm4883_laptop, can;t open a bug for upstream...
<tgm4883_laptop> in the link I gave you?
<brunner> yeah, I just wiped out my known_keys and used touch
<camelreef> damn, I'm not a newbie, but I can;t wrap my head around launchpad
<camelreef> tgm4883_laptop, yeah, your link
<laga> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> camelreef, in the link I gave you here https://bugs.launchpad.net/lirc/?
<laga> camelreef: ^^ you need to file it there. but it's broken for me :/
<brunner> alright, they seem to show up like this:
<brunner> 04:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: that's upstream, the ubuntu package is in .net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/
<brunner> and 04:02.0
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc
<tgm4883_laptop> your link doesn't work :)
<camelreef> laga, broken for me too
<laga> no shit.
<laga> :)
<laga> heh
<camelreef> tgm4883_laptop, yes, this link
<laga> yeah, i'm in the launchpad beta testers team
<tgm4883_laptop> me too
<tgm4883_laptop> yet it was still broken for me
<laga> alyways wondered if they redirect normal people to their normal servers
<tgm4883_laptop> wait I dont think im logged in
<brunner> is anyone running the Hauppauge PVR-250's?
<therethinker> I had a 150...
<camelreef> got it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc
<brunner> aside from this, I really dig everything I've seen about Mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> brunner, do they work outside of mythtv
<brunner> good question
<brunner> uhm, how do I prevent my frontend from respawning when I exit back to X?
<laga> it should log out?
<tgm4883_laptop> brunner, you should be able to find out if it works though ssh
<brunner> tgm4883_laptop: I should, but I don't remember the mplayer parameters to use aaout... and I don't even know if I have aa
<brunner> tgm4883_laptop: feel free to contribute a suggestion as to the easiest or best way to test it via ssh
<tgm4883_laptop> err something like
* brunner installs tvtime
<laga> brunner: does it show up in dmesg?
<tgm4883_laptop> cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<frink_> is it safe to do an apt-get update/apt-get upgrade?
<tgm4883_laptop> frink_, why wouldn't it?
* frink_ is used to Fedora
<frink_> where everythign breaks
<camelreef> !bug 145847
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145847 in lirc "Remote codes for Hauppauge Nova-T-500 dual tuner DVB-T PCI card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145847
<brunner> laga: I'm not sure how it would appear
<camelreef> done :o)
<frink_> camelreef: What was the bug?
<laga> brunner: you can't miss it. ========== start init ivtv =========== or something
<camelreef> frink_,  not really a bug, but additional support
<laga> ftrion gutsy, you should use dist-upgrade
<brunner> hmm, no, it doesn't show up
<brunner> and /dev/video0 doesn't exist
<brunner> although it did when I was doing the initial setup on the box
<brunner> during the install, that is
<frink_> camelreef: Ah ok, yeah, I downloaded the remote codes for mine.. Is ne v4l-dvb included yet (so the Nova-t 500 remote receiver is supported) ?
<brunner> strange.
<camelreef> frink_, nothing to do with your issue
<frink_> camelreef: K
<brunner> hmm
<camelreef> nova-t-500 still has some firmware issues, but the remote stuff is good
<brunner> I wonder what would prevent ubuntu from detecting my cards
<laga> camelreef: just commented on your bug - don't worry ;)
<brunner> maybe I should boot from the live cd
<camelreef> once the nova-t-500 support is 100%, it will be a killer card in Europe, like the PVRs are in the US
<laga> camelreef: i dont get dvb-t here yet
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like something wrong with ivtv
<camelreef> laga, where are you ?
<laga> camelreef: germany, close to the french border. we'll get it by the end of the year.
<brunner> working fine in knoppmyth for years
<brunner> worked*
<camelreef> laga, switchover is soon :o)
<camelreef> Berlin did it already, no ?
<laga> dunno
<laga> i think so
* camelreef is French, but lieves in aberdeen, scotland
<camelreef> lives
<laga> brunner: ivtv in gutsy is supposed to work. does ivtv show up in "lsmod"?
* camelreef is going to bed
<brunner> laga: no
<camelreef> thanks all for the help and for mythbuntu
<camelreef> keep it up
<laga> night camelreef
<camelreef> ttyl
<brunner> root@mythbox:~# modprobe ivtv
<brunner> FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.18-chw-13/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<laga> glade you like it
<laga> brunner: um
<tgm4883_laptop> brunner, did you md5sum the iso and burn the cd slow and test the cd before installation?
<laga> brunner: that's not a mythbuntu kernel.
<laga> you booted the wrong kernel.
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<brunner> woah
<laga> that's a knoppmyth kernel, IMHO
<brunner> how'd I manage that?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea he did
<laga> check uname -a
<tgm4883_laptop> that would explain a lot
<brunner> Linux mythbox 2.6.18-chw-13 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 6 19:57:00 PST 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<tgm4883_laptop> Linux hermes 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 20:03:18 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<brunner> I swear I installed from the mythbuntu CD
<brunner> oh shot
<brunner> shoot*
<brunner> I know what it was
<brunner> I installed using TV-out
<brunner> because I was too lazy to hook up a monitor
<ubotu> New bug: #145847 in lirc (main) "Remote codes for Hauppauge Nova-T-500 dual tuner DVB-T PCI card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145847
<brunner> so I had to boot using the graphics-safe option or whatever it was on the livecd
<brunner> so I suppose it installed that kernel instead of the mythbuntu kernel?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<brunner> no?
<tgm4883_laptop> brunner, it would install a 2.6.22 kernel
<brunner> I can't imagine how else I managed to end up with this kernel
<tgm4883_laptop> your using a way old kernel
<tgm4883_laptop> 2.6.18
<brunner> bizarre
<tgm4883_laptop> if I were you, i'd reboot and look in grub to see if you have other kernels listed
<tgm4883_laptop> and boot a 2.6.22 one if you have it
<brunner> does the mythbuntu CD not format before it installs?
<tgm4883> woohoo for gutsy
<tgm4883> bradley_, something is way wrong with your setup, i would check grub.  You may have selected something very strange.
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> brunner, ^^^^
<tgm4883> i'd be interested in how to reproduce it
<laga> well
<laga> when i installed gutsy and had my usb stick eith a linux install on it plugged it
<laga> it recognized those kernels, too
<laga> but they were put under the gutsy kernels
<brunner> I suppose I should have formatted before I did the install.. I really can't imagine where this kernel came from, unless it's somehow leftover from knoppmyth
<brunner> and I thought my partitions would be formatted anyhow
<brunner> I didn't do any customized partitioning
<brunner> I just stuck to defaults
<laga> odd.
<tgm4883> it's leftover from knoppmyth
<tgm4883> my best guess
<tgm4883> is
<tgm4883> that the default partitioner used a guided setup of a large area of free space rather than the entire disk
<superm1> laga i'm back
<brunner> oooh
<brunner> hmm
<laga> superm1: hello darling o_O
<brunner> oh, it's using LILO, not GRUB
<brunner> LoL
<brunner> this sure as hell isn't right
<brunner> alright, I'm gonna wipe my disks and try again
<brunner> this is a really strange mix of knoppix and mythbuntu
<laga> knoppbuntu
<laga> \o/
<superm1> oh god.
<superm1> laga, you have another remote config to upload?
<superm1> go ahead and file a bug, i'll wait to do another lirc set until you get it up
<laga> superm1: ok
<laga> can take 1-2 days, though
<superm1> that's fine
<superm1> i'm holding off on lirc until next week at least
<superm1> focus right now is m-c-c and ubiquity :)
<laga> k
<laga> lirc#s stable enough i suppose
<superm1> speaking of which, you sort out the m-c-c mythweb stuff?
<laga> yes
<laga> i hope so at least.
<superm1> okay i'll pull and try it again
* laga wants a cookie if it works
<superm1> well lets wait and see if it works before i agree to that :)
* superm1 goes and removes all his mythweb and apache2 stuff before starting to avoid any previous breakage
<superm1> i saw a bunch of signal stuff that was added, should mythweb auth be showing up as avail right after i check the mythweb box?
<superm1> or after applying
<laga> after applying
<superm1> k
<laga> that's the trick
<laga> hum
<laga> actually, it should be OK if it's available right before install..
<laga> but i don't really care.
<superm1> you own the mythweb stuff your call
<laga> it could be extended so we register these questions
<laga> i own?
<superm1> well you coded all that part :)
<laga> oh
<superm1> um debconf still crashed on it
<laga> sorry, english parsing is a bit broken tonight
<superm1> exact same thing
<laga> oh :/
<laga> hum
<superm1> interrupted system call
<laga> can't be the exact same thing
<laga> can you pastebin it again?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> http://pastebin.ca/717864
<laga> if we don't preseed mythweb, it might open a security hole
<laga> bla
<laga> i couldn't reproduce that problem here.. wait, so mythweb was purged, right?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> maybe a stale htaccess file from before didn't get pulled out?
<superm1> let me purge again and hunt for them
<laga> what exactly did you do to trigger that?
<superm1> installed mythweb, and then hit enable mythweb auth
<superm1> and then put in test/test
<superm1> for u/p
<frink_> hey superm1 - sorry the box was unreachable today.. a switch crashed. - it's just been replaced.
<superm1> oddly enough it remembered 'test'
<superm1> frink_, no biggie, i'm only using it right now for getting an iso to someone for debugging
<superm1> its going live as a mirror once the next image is ready
<laga> superm1: yeah, it pulls the stuff out of debconf.
<superm1> but if i purged
<superm1> it shouldnt know that
<laga> did you restart mcc in between?
<superm1> yeah
<laga> uh
<superm1> okay let me try once more
<laga> yes, please.
<superm1> it still copied in 'test'
<superm1> for username
<laga> after purging mythweb
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> but this time it appears to have not crashed.
<laga> can you run echo "get mythweb/username" | debconf-communicate ?
<superm1> hmpfh
<superm1> okay well it appears to not be crashing
<superm1> but there is still an issue
<superm1> it always thinks that i'm enabling/disabling mythweb auth now
<superm1> when its checked
<laga> when you apply?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> even if i dont check 'set password for mythweb'
<laga> are you sure you're running rev76?
<Lunar_Lamp_> Is there any reason why I shouldn't mount a USB drive as /var/lib/mythtv - i.e. is a usb drive fast enough to keep up with recording etc?
<laga> err
<superm1> 76??
<laga> rev67
<laga> sorry.
<laga> did you *install* the deb? i keep forgetting to do that :)
<frink_> superm1: OK.
<superm1> laga, yeah i installed it twice
<superm1> the last branch change in my changelog is 'Account for the problem where mythweb auth would be configured after mythweb was removed.'
<superm1> which should be at 67
<laga> yes, that's correct.
<superm1> i just got it to crash on revert too
<superm1> with that same type of crash
<laga> let me purge mythweb here
<superm1>    response = debconf_read.readlines()[0] .partition(' ')
<superm1> IOError: [Errno 4]  Interrupted system call
<superm1> that thing again
<laga> well, it indicates a problem with debconf-communicate i'd say.
<laga> AFAIK, the only sys call we're doing is popen with debconf-communicate, right?
<superm1> how are you doing that lets see.
<superm1> there are other ways to pass arguments to popen
<superm1> and different popens you can use too
<superm1> i dont know which is preferable or why though
<laga> i know :)
<laga> the different opens seem to different wether stdout, stderr or whatever is exported
<superm1> yeah i had to use one for passing things among pipes
<laga> i just purged mythweb and stuff is looking sane
<laga> so
<laga> the culprit is with debconftalk.py
<therethinker> Oh superm1: I need to be added to mythbuntu
<brunner> so I shouldn't use the guided partitioner when I install and I should be okay, right?
<superm1> therethinker, whats your LP id?
<laga> things get in an incosistent state in mcc on your box somehow and i'm gonna get another beer
<therethinker> therethinker
<superm1> k
<therethinker> superm1: thanks, I just wanted to make sure I don't forget
<therethinker> superm1: Thanks!
<superm1> no prob
<laga> superm1: i#d even go as far as saying that your debconf database is broken. i mean, how is mcc supposed to know you set "test" as user name after purging mythweb?
<superm1> that's what i'm wondering
<superm1> oh i think i know.....
<superm1> i have ubiquity installed
<superm1> which probably knows about it too
<superm1> let me purge that too
<superm1> any other apps that use the mythweb debconf info?
<laga> i doubt it
<superm1> okay ubiquity is gone
<superm1> lets try this again :)
<superm1> still knew about it.
<superm1> hmmm
<laga> "get mythweb/username" | debconf-communicate
<laga> ^^ do that please.
<brunner> wait, when I installed I remember telling it to use the entire disk!
<brunner> how could knoppmyth still be around?
<superm1> well this time it says that mythweb/username doesn't exist
<superm1> before it was saying 'test'
<brunner> screw it. I'm just going to select manual this time.
<superm1> okay finally
<laga> superm1: mythweb/authenable
<superm1> it didn't think it was there
<superm1> somehow things must have been in an inconsistent state
<superm1> like you said from before
<laga> yes
<superm1> let me try once more to break it.
<superm1> you might consider greying out 'apply'
<superm1> until a username and pw are entered
<laga> k
<superm1> similar to what i do for vnc
<laga> and i shouldn't allow empty passwords
<superm1> the next time you run the control centre, it doesnt fill in the pw box
<superm1> is that expected?
<superm1> it does still think that i'm always enabling/disabling mythweb though when i hit apply still
<laga> yes.
<laga> the password is deleted from debconf db after config is applied. that happens in mythweb
<superm1> perhaps you will want to fill that with garbage or something then?
<superm1> i dunno
<laga> why would i fill it with garbage. someone will just change the user name and will be screwed :)
<superm1> eh i'm just worried someone opens it and sees oh this box is empty
<superm1> lets fill it
<tgm4883> I've never had that problem superm1
<superm1> tgm4883, what problem?
<tgm4883> now I have had the problem of people at my house saying, hey, there is beer in the fridge, lets drink it
<tgm4883> but never the empty box one
<tgm4883> :)
<laga> another reason we can't do it: it'll trigger a reconfigure for mythweb (unless i add another special case, say "ignore the random garbage we've just generated") :/#
<superm1> well its already triggering every time :)
<superm1> remember?
<laga> superm1: not here.
<superm1> hmm ok
<superm1> well i'll be back in a bit
<laga> superm1: i specifically coded it so it doesn't get triggered every where. guess it breaks on your box :)
<laga> superm1: i'll investigate tomorrow in a -fixes VM
<laga> unless... hey therethinker, still here?
<brunner> my install seems to freeze when I check the box labeled "Install Proprietary Video Driver"
<Tari> that's a known issue
<brunner> k, I figured
<brunner> sorry for not checking first
<Tari> install the system, then proprietary drivers
<brunner> yeah, that was my plan
<mattb> hmm, so it's one of the recent package updates that's screwing up my fonts
<brunner> when you connect to the VNC service, do you see what's on the MythTV, or does it put you into your own X and/or GNOME environment?
<mattb> cdimage from 070830 works nicely, dist-upgrade to today and it's screwed
<Daviey> laga: have you tried the cd superm1 rolled today?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-09-28
<laga> no
<laga> been busy hacking at stuff
<laga> hum
<laga> every time i do /topic
<Daviey> bug
<laga> i think: one day i'm gonna vandalize it.
<brunner> that's strange... my 140GB drive shows up as free space in the partitioner
<brunner> it should have an ext2 partition
<brunner> Fuck. I just installed with a hostname of chris-desktop
<brunner> whoops
<laga> ;)
<brunner> damn this low-rez TV screen
<brunner> and damn the FCC for hampering the free market and causing me to have a low rez TV screen
<laga> "free market"?
<brunner> well, would-be free market
<laga> i bet that the free market would consist of getting your tongue cut out if you mentioned the word "tivo" if it wasn't for the FCC
<therethinker> did anything happen while I was gone?
<brunner> laga: why would that be the case?
<laga> brunner: well, AFAIK is regulating the cable/media companies to make sure they're not completely locking out their customers
<laga> but what do i know, i'm not from the US
<therethinker2> okay, any bugs?
<therethinker2> I want to start with adding something, to get to know it, rather than rewriting
<therethinker2> oh, does anyone know how to add in shell?
<laga> like
<laga> maths in bash?
<therethinker2> yeah
<laga> echo $((2+2))
<therethinker2> I want to increment an envi. variable
<laga> ought to work
<laga> echo $(($FOO+2))
<laga> 4
<laga> yup
<therethinker2> Ahhh
<laga> superm1: you here?
<therethinker2> Yay! Worked
<therethinker2> I just have a script that makes a new directory, downloads the latest branch, builds and installs it
<laga> cool
<therethinker2> but what needs to be done, other than neatining up?
<laga> does it increment the version number as well?
<laga> ok
<laga> what needs to be done
<laga> hum
<laga> superm1 might have some ideas...
<laga> personally i'd like to add some performance tuning stuff to mythbuntu.
<therethinker> Okay
<laga> eg the ability to modify the fstab to include an allocsize= mount option to avoid fragmentation
<therethinker> It doesn't do it based on the version number in bazaar, but it just goes by whenever you run the script. I'm sure if I had time, I could do that, but this is just really quick
<therethinker> Okay
<laga> possibly only for the file system which holds /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<laga> but that's probably a rather big task
<laga> therethinker: if you install devscripts, you can do "dch -v 1.3.37-mine "my changelog entry"" and be done
<laga> well, what do _you_ like to see in the control centre?
<therethinker> What? If you haven't noticed by lack of knowledge, I'm new to bazaar, so I'm a tad (scratch that, very) slow
<laga> therethinker: sudo aptitude install devscripts
<therethinker> hmm... I'll look around,
<laga> that's a bunch of helper scripts for debian package maintainers
<therethinker2> oh, thats awesome
<laga> use dch -v to set a new version number for the debian package
<laga> and use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot to build afterwards
<therethinker2> okay
<therethinker2> sorry I keep switching users, I hope its not too confusing :P
<laga> no problem
<chuk> any eta on new mythbuntu CD?  this week?
<laga> chuk: likely
<laga> my perl-fu is weak.
<Daviey>  perl blows
<Daviey> I've never liked perl
<laga> what do you use?
<Daviey> Well I'm a C++ / Java Coder
<laga> oh
<Daviey> scripting, bash or python :)
<laga> ah, ypthon. so we have another mcc victim :)
<Daviey> but my python is pretty weak tbh
<laga> python*
<laga> mine is worse...
<laga> not sure if my perl or my python is worse
<laga> i think it's python
<Daviey> well perl sucks rocks
<laga> heh
<Daviey> it's such an illogical language
<laga> that's probably what i like about it
<laga> not sure why my stuff is breaking, though
<Daviey> cause you suck?
<laga> it's interesting how everyone in here is harassing me. :>
* laga makes a note to fight back
<Daviey> At least you aint German... that would be really unfortuante
<laga> yes
* therethinker harasses laga
<laga> having such a great vriety of beer available would kill me
<laga> s/vriety/variety/
<Daviey> weiss beer ftw
<laga> i probably like perl because it doesn't matter how i spell stuff
<therethinker> :P
<Daviey> laga: Have you ever been to the Munich beer halls?
<laga> no
<laga> it's teh suck
<laga> only stupid british tourists find it interesting
<Daviey> yup
<Daviey> but then, that's cause we have class
* Daviey huggles laga 
<laga> yes. puking british tourists, that's what i call class
<laga> heh
<Daviey> And what are the cycle paths all about eh?
* laga checks for new jokes on sickipedia
<Daviey> ding ding ding... "get out of the way"
<laga> heh
<laga> well, WE care about people who can't afford a car
<Daviey> why?
<Daviey> Geez, i didn't know sikipedia existed.. thanks! :)
<laga> yes
<laga> it's awesome
<laga> if you are a sick fuck
<laga> <3 sickipedia
<Daviey> <------------
<Daviey> Oh... some are sick
<therethinker> Wow, this does a lot in such little code
<therethinker> Is all the changing done by some other component?
<therethinker> and its just a GUI to launch these things?
<laga> therethinker: changing is done in changer.py
<therethinker> still...
<therethinker> but okay
* laga curses
* laga stops cursing
* therethinker2 asks what happened?
* therethinker2 likes talking in 3rd person!
<laga> oh, just coding perl and messing around with hashes
<laga> looks like some data has some additional presents attached
<laga> spaces or newlines
<therethinker2> ah
<therethinker2> BTW: you cursed for exactly 50 seconds, thats quick!
<laga> channel="1.orf.at&#10;"
<laga> heh
<laga> does anyone know what &#10 means?
<laga> so, are you doing anything to mcc currently?
<therethinker2> I'm looking it over
<therethinker2> trying to be one with the code
<laga> ah, yes
<laga> the old black leather coat thing
<therethinker2> waiting for the moment when I think that "self.sleep(10)" means I get a 10 minute break
* laga considers putting in a self.torture(666)
* therethinker2 considers putting in self.fix_line(618)
<laga> what's wrong?
<therethinker2> nothing, just a random line :P
<laga> heh
<superm1> laga, stilll around?
<laga> ye
<laga> s
<superm1> i figured out why it kept asking me to redo my auth status
<superm1> small oversight on your part
<superm1> very small actually
<laga> ?
<superm1> i'll commit it right now
<superm1> and you can see
<laga> k
<superm1> revno68 has it
<laga> duh
<laga> thanks :/
<superm1> silly eh?
<laga> yes
<superm1> i'm really wondering why that worked on your box though
<superm1> makes little sense
<superm1> do you have any other items to get in?  If no, i'm going to prep debian/changelog and debian/rules to push this to the archive
<laga> right.. i was storing a boolean variable as a string and forgot to conver it back to boolean
<laga> TBH, it totally sucks that configparser cant do this natively
<superm1> well that configparser isn't usually used for this
<superm1> it was just a convenient structure
<superm1> that would be conducive to saving settings later
<laga> superm1: i'd like to jclean it up a bit maybe and  add some sanity checks here and there. can you push it tomorrow?
<laga> yes
<superm1> as long as you promise not to break anything else sure :)
<laga> but still, i should be able to save "yes"/"no" with configparser without converting them to strings beforehand *shrug*
<laga> heh
<laga> xmltv grabber is fixed, too
<superm1> big productive day today eh?
<laga> now it's outputting nice xmltv ids
<laga> same as yesterday
<laga> you get that effect if you spend ~14h coding even if you can't actually do it ;)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> okay well looking at the list of things to hit upon before beta, only two things left.
<superm1> push these to the archives
<superm1> and stop apt from freezing in ubiquity
<laga> is xfce sane now?
<superm1> in theory yeah
<laga> good
<superm1> there is a small bug that nm-applet starts over and over
<superm1> if you save settings upon logout
<superm1> but otherwise things should be good
<superm1> i talked to the xubuntu guys
<superm1> and by rc they will have some cleanup that will make our lives easier
<laga> is the mythtv session xfce or still openbox?
<superm1> its xfce now via control centre
<superm1> or ubiquity
<laga> ok
<superm1> you can go openbox if you use ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<superm1> but nothing is pushed to the archive
<laga> won't nm-applet ask for a password for wlans? :/
<superm1> i'm going to push it all at once
<laga> ok
<superm1> hmu
<superm1> m
<laga> it's almost time for weekly builds again
<superm1> well it asks to unlock the keyring
<superm1> that's right
<superm1> that's a big annoyance
<laga> someone ine here told me you can use pam-keyring
<superm1> well by rc we can look at adding pam keyring
<superm1> yeah
<laga> but i have no clue what that is
<superm1> but you need to set your keyring password identical
<laga> right
<superm1> to your login password
<superm1> and i think it doesnt work upon auto login
<laga> should be able to enforce that in mcc
<superm1> lets see what kind of response we get post beta
<superm1> and whether that will be necessary
<laga> unessl i do it, in which case you'll get dancing clowns or something
<superm1> you can always save the setting via network-admin too
<superm1> rathre than use nm-applet
<superm1> since network-admin is part of our install now
<laga> true. we can still modify wpa-supplicant.conf
<laga> what does network-admin do? modify config files statically?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> it modified /etc/network/interfaces
<superm1> and tells nm-applet to take a hike
<laga> that's great.
<superm1> for those interfaces
<laga> i think that should be sufficient
<superm1> yeah hopefully
<laga> ignoring the fact that it's gnome. ;)
<superm1> well the gnome dependencies are stripped from it
<superm1> from what the xfce guys told me
<laga> wee
<superm1> they used to have an xfce variant of it
<superm1> until they convinced gnome guys to build it differently
<superm1> okay i'm going to push this version to the ppa at least
<superm1> and do another build of the iso in a few hours
<superm1> and take a look and see if maybe for some reason apt decides to not freeze anymore
<laga> does i+t freeze in ubiquity proper, too?
<superm1> well can't test the gtk frontend in our env
<superm1> since we are missing language packs
<superm1> and it expects those
<superm1> and cant test our ubiquity in a normal env
<superm1> because we expect mythtv-common
<superm1> and a few other things
<laga> great
<superm1> i'm wondering if perhaps installing from the ppa on an alpha4 disk is feasible though
* laga imports his XMLTV file for the first time
<superm1> that would definitely be a good way to test
<superm1> and it would rule out unionfs crap
<superm1> i still dont believe unionfs is solved
<superm1> it may not kernel oops for us
<laga> unionfs seems to be "teh suck" lately
<superm1> but i dont trust it
<laga> are older kenrles still available? maybe we can build a disk with an old kernel
<superm1> unfortuantely not
<laga> bah
<superm1> also older kernels have older versions of lirc modules
<superm1> which is bad
<laga> well, just for testing, so we can yell at the kernel guys
<superm1> well the problem though is that the cd repository is broken on disk remember for alpha4
<superm1> so it has to be an app that hasn't changed since a4 that gets installed
<superm1> perhaps openchrome
<superm1> that'd be feasible
<laga> you mean openchrome breaks apt?
<superm1> well need a deb to install during ubiqiuty
<superm1> to test apt
<superm1> but needs to be one still valid on mirrors.cs.umn.edu
<superm1> since all the others have expired
<laga> what happens if there is no intarweb available during install?
<superm1> the install gets unhappy on a4
<superm1> beta its fixed
<superm1> since on cd repo works properly
<laga> good
<laga> Grabber did not validate ok. See /tmp/q8JyReIDRx/t_commands.log for a list of the commands that were used
<superm1> it did boil down to that one apt config option
<laga> /tmp/q8JyReIDRx/t_commands.log: No such file or directory
<superm1> that's not good
<laga> XMLTV is bersolid software.
<superm1> woah i forgot usplash was so f*d on a4
<superm1> wow
<laga> i iwhs asus would finally release their EEE
<superm1> EEE?
<ubotu> New bug: #139585 in mythbuntu-control-centre (universe) "Desktop roles: should be able to select more than one" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139585
<laga> small notebook for $199-$350
<laga> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mobilemag.com/content/images/12559_large.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mobilemag.com/content/100/334/C12559/&h=300&w=400&sz=33&hl=de&start=2&um=1&tbnid=5kLfj1_mSfgs0M:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dasus%2Beee%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:de:official%26sa%3DN
<laga> /tmp/1QRwA0T9Ep/t_1_2.xml validates ok
<laga> yay
<superm1> wow 200 bucks
<superm1> what kind of cpu in the things?
<laga> something intel i guess
<laga> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3829
<laga> Processor: Intel mobile CPU (Intel 910 chipset, 900MHz Dothan Pentium M)
<laga> more than enough
<laga> for myth and sdtv :)
<superm1> yeah for sure
<laga> too bad they won't ship it next month like they planned to
<laga> need one for university
<superm1> no you just want to be able to irc in class dont you :S?
<laga> no, that wouldn't justify the 2Gb RAM and the dual core CPU i'm gonna get ;)
<superm1> the only reason i'd want a faster laptop is so that i can run VM's faster
<laga> yup
<laga> if my old laptop wasn't falling apart, it#d keep it
<superm1> at least one core for a vm and one for normal session
<laga> nice small asus thing with a pentium m 1.4GHz
<superm1> i should just fix my other box already though, so i can use my desktop for vmware server again
<laga> yes
<laga> shame on you
<superm1> you used vmware server's remote connection stuff?
<superm1> its actually pretty nice
<laga> no
<laga> but virtualbox can do rdp, too
<superm1> but can it forward cdroms and usb over rdp?
<superm1> and virtualbox's networking is horrible compared to vmware's
<superm1> i mean for most purposes its not a big deal
<laga> "The Eee PC even comes with its own Anti-Virus software" wtf
<superm1> but in general
<superm1> haha
<laga> true, but i managed to get virtualbox working so i won't bother
<laga> ok, virtualbox breaks often but i tinker a lot
<Daviey> laga: go to bed!
<superm1> okay i was able to upgrade ubiquity in the a4 vm
<laga> Daviey: bah
<superm1> so perhaps we'll know in about 42 percent
<superm1> whether unionfs is being mean
<Daviey> unionfs is fixed, aint it?
<superm1> that's what they 'say'
<superm1> psh
<superm1> i dont buy it
<laga> so. what's your favourite webcomics?
* laga waits for 42% to happen
<superm1> webcomics?
<superm1> cant say i look at any ever
* laga recommends www.xkcd.com
<Daviey> :O just googled and came to that site aswell
<laga> now we know why you are so darn productive
<Daviey> eeek
<laga> also, www.sinfest.net
<superm1> oh i've been to xkcd before
* laga will keep the sick ones to himself
<superm1> there are some good things on there
<laga> yup
<Daviey> Everbody loves eric raymond... they are good
<laga> yes
<Daviey> http://geekz.co.uk/shop/images/che-stallman-tshirt-show.jpg?1174745457
<superm1> by goly it works on a4
<superm1> so now its time to play the game what has changed that could have broken it since then
<superm1> argh
<laga> superm1: that's probably even less fun than git-bisect on a few thousand changes..
* superm1 curls up in a ball and wishes there was a way to just ship the older kernel
<superm1> its probably unionfs.
<superm1> and now that the beta disks are out for normal ubuntu there is no priority to them rushing to fix things
<laga> well
<laga> they just shipped thousands of borked disks..
<Daviey> we could switch to Fedora?
<laga> oh well, it's not like _my_ bugs get fixed
* laga burns Daviey 
<Daviey> erm, are beta disks shipping?
<superm1> yeah they are
<Daviey> Why?!
<superm1> honestly, make a disk and look at dmesg
<superm1> its a mess
<superm1> i swear unionfs cant be fixed
<Daviey> surely beta testers are capiable of burning an iso!?
<Daviey> This makes me sad - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icyQDl2eN5g
<superm1> okay next experiment.  lets upgrade apt and python in an alpha4 disk
<superm1> and try
<laga> Daviey: they are not shipped
<laga> Daviey: shipped as in "available for download"
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> god can you guys imagine how hard it would have been to start coding ubiquity and this live disk if things were broke at the *start* of the dev cycle?
<superm1> it would have been impossible
<laga> http://geekz.co.uk/lovesraymond/archive/copa-cobandit
<laga> ^^ the "everybody loves eric s raymond" is nice, indeed
<Daviey> yeah.. i'm still looking forward to a major merge.. no doubt hungry hippo will change ubiquity radically
<superm1> hungry hippo?
<laga> better than herdly heroine
<laga> s/herdly/hardly/
<Daviey> http://www.thinginabag.com/node/688
<laga> ok, it#s 4:30 or something, i need to go to bed
<superm1> night
<Daviey> laga: sleep is for the weak
<superm1> this week i agree
* Daviey is writing documentation...
<Daviey> 11,257 words so far... i hate writing docs
<laga> cat dem from /dev/random and use clever perl script
<laga> g'night
<Daviey> Has to be written to 3 levels aswell... This is just the low level stuff
<Daviey> laga: nn
<Daviey> I'm going aswell
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> nn
<superm1> man it works with updated python-apt and apt on the live disk too
<superm1> it really is looking like unionfs
<superm1> laga, look at bug 144395 and tell me i'm not crazy.  i swear this is the exact same time that things fail for us too.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144395 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "unionfs oopses for http processes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144395
<superm1> well laga: it does sound to be unionfs.  i knew i couldn't trust it. http://pastebin.ca/718102
<jumpkick> sigh... mythbackend crashed 4 hours before prime time...
<jumpkick> makes me sad
<superm1> ouch :(
<superm1> why'd it crash?
<jumpkick> EIT scanning I guess
<jumpkick> that's the last thing in the log
<jumpkick> [26917.539354]  mythbackend[3815] : segfault at 00002aaaaae55000 rip 00002aaf01d23a48 rsp 00000000480108f0 error 4
<jumpkick>  in dmesg
<superm1> ugh yuck.
<superm1> did apport catch anything?
<jumpkick> how do I check?
<jumpkick> oh I suppose I should install it
<superm1> haha well too late then if it wasn't installed
<jumpkick> seems I already have it
<jumpkick> but X was not running at the time
<jumpkick> guess I'll just put in an f-in cron script to keep things running
<superm1> well i dont know if apport needs to be cron'ed
<superm1> its a service
<jumpkick> oh no
<jumpkick> I was thinking more like this
<jumpkick> if [ -z "$(ps aux | grep `cat /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid` | grep -v grep)" ] ; then rm /var/run/mythtv/mythbackend.pid && /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart; fi
<superm1> does your mythbackend crash that often?
<superm1> that you need to do that?
<jumpkick> It ran from 8:30am till 4:00pm
<superm1> i'd think some similar service out there already exists to do that
<superm1> at least
<jumpkick> however when I'm not around to restart it
<superm1> but i mean a service that automatically restarts processes
<superm1> should they go down
<superm1> someone told me of one ages ago
<jumpkick> oh
<jumpkick> restartd - Process checker and/or restarter?
<superm1> the exact name i have no idea
<superm1> does it work with init scripts?
<jumpkick> that's what apt-cache said
<superm1> monit
<superm1> i think thats it
<jumpkick> oh
<jumpkick> that came back in the list too
<jumpkick> meh
<jumpkick> monit looks nice and everything
<jumpkick> but it also looks like it's overkill
<jumpkick> and I'm not feeling ambitious at the moment, so crontab it is
<superm1> haha
<jumpkick> would probably be a good feature for mythbuntu though...
<jumpkick> ;)
<superm1> well the real feature is supposed to be stability :)
<jumpkick> that would be good, but might not always be in your control (if the myth guys mess up)
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> well i'm happy to brag about my backend:
<superm1> mythtv@mythdell:~$ uptime
<superm1>  22:35:24 up 47 days,  1:53,  1 user,  load average: 0.13, 0.13, 0.17
<jumpkick> that's nothing
<jumpkick> mythbuntu websever's got you beat -  23:37:56 up 94 days,  2:33,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<superm1> haha
<jumpkick> my old webserver is even better
<jumpkick> root@northern:~# uptime
<jumpkick>  00:06:11 up 214 days, 18:26,  1 user,  load average: 0.32, 0.82, 0.59
<jumpkick> anyway system uptime is not what I worry about
<jumpkick> it's mythbackend
<jumpkick> no way yours has been up for 47 days
<jumpkick> unless you are running stable packages from the last release
<superm1> well i restarted it once
<superm1> to upgrade to 0.20.2
<superm1> otherwise yeah its been up that whole time
<jumpkick> wow
<jumpkick> I'm impressed
<superm1> honestly, me too :)
<superm1> i'd have expected something to go wrong for ages
<jumpkick> crontab worked
<jumpkick> just got an email
<jumpkick> :D
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-22
<dsbw> Nothin'?
<fiyawerx> Anyone proficient in mythstream? Had two issues, one is that I can't seem to get the shoutcast parser working (always returns no urls for genres) and two.. was wondering if anyone has thought of trying to set up a torrent parser to pipe to a custom command with a cli torrent program
<tgm4883_laptop> fiyawerx, the shoutcast parser needs updated
<tgm4883_laptop> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> !mythstream parsers | fiyawerx
<Zinn> fiyawerx: Updated parsers for Mythstream are available for 8.10 and 8.04 in the mythbuntu-testing ppa.  They are in separate parser packages named mythstream-parser-*
<tgm4883_laptop> you will probably have to delete the parsers directory at ~/.mythtv/mythstream/parsers
<fiyawerx> tgm4883_laptop: thanks
<balz> is it possible to connect the composite-in of a PVR 150 to make a game console accessible through the myth interface?
<tgm4883_laptop> balz, no
<tgm4883_laptop> I mean, it is possible, but you won't be able to play it
<balz> tgm4883 ... i may cry
<balz> haha oh well
<tgm4883_laptop> well the lag is the issue
<tgm4883_laptop> so unless you have your spidey sense working
<balz> haha
<tgm4883_laptop> there is going to be about a 4 second lag
<balz> really? you can't just have the raw input go through to the tv and not have it lag?
<balz> oh well i guess it has to go through that pesky mpeg2 encoder
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, and with mythtv everything is recorded to the drive
<balz> aah too bad
<balz> i have another question
<balz> i have one of the newer MCE pvr150's... and you can't capture IR codes with it. at least not in the traditional way where you hold down remote buttons and whatnot
<balz> would it still be possible to capture the codes with lirc and then maybe use the IR blaster to control external hardware?
<tgm4883_laptop> balz, what are you going to capture the codes with?
<balz> i was thinking the MCE remote's USB reciever?
<balz> maybe i'm not being too clear.  I dunno if tihs is possible, but the idea was to point another remote at the reciever attached to my mythbox, record that signal, and then spit it back out with the IR blaster
<tgm4883_laptop> that should be totally doable
<tgm4883_laptop> I was confused because I thought you didn't have a receiver to record with
<balz> oh right. lol no i do
<balz> i use one of the new phillips MCE remotes taht comes with the pvr150
<balz> so where should i start for this?  i just selected the appropriate remote at installation, so i'm not sure how any of this works
<balz> in fact i'm not even sure that lircd.conf exists on this system...
<tgm4883_laptop> balz, you probably need to bust out the irrecord and do it that way.  Depending on the device you are trying to control, there may already be the file out on the net
<dsbw> OK, so, if I'm stuck at initramfs, what can I do? Will using the alternate install CD help, perhaps? Or do I just need to chuck this mobo and try again?
<Steven_M> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Steven_M> where are the settings for deinterlacing, they're not where the wiki at mythtv.org says they are?
<Steven_M> where are the settings for deinterlacing, they're not where the wiki at mythtv.org says they are?
<hccmb> hello there
<hccmb> i wanted to test mythbuntu on virtualbox, but i cant compile guest additions, because of some kernel realted things
<hccmb> any one knows what to do , or has any tips?
<cann> morning \o/
<massabuntu> problem trying to connect my diskless client to the web, anyone can help me?
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, you around?
<bronson> Is anyone else having audio problems in Intrepid?
<bronson> After about 6 hours, audio just stops working and I see a crash message about console-kit-daemon.
<bronson> I need to log out and log back in to fix it.
<bronson> Pretty annoying.
<Shadow__X> hello everyone
<bronson> logging out to fix audio...
<Shadow__X> i tried to transfer over my mythtv recordings and brought the restore.sql over but that didnt really work
<Shadow__X> can someone help me
<Shadow__X> the recordings are coming up as non seekabke
<Shadow__X> and mythweb doesnt have thumbnails for them
<tgm4883_laptop> Shadow__X, how did you backup you db?
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-23.html#ss23.7
<Shadow__X> i transfered all the recordings to /var/lib/mythtv/recordings then after that i did the mysql command
<Shadow__X> and i can watch recordings but i cant seek on them or see them in mythweb
<Shadow__X> and idea tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> looking
<Shadow__X> k
<Shadow__X> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> I'm wondering if you have commflagging either
<Von_Nueman> I'm new to the HD/mythbuntu world and cannot get my pcHDTV HD5500 to see any channels on a known good cable connection?  Where do I start?
<Shadow__X> tgm4883_laptop, no nothing works other than going in the fe and just watching the recording
<Shadow__X> it says its non seekabke
<Shadow__X> seekable
<tgm4883_laptop> Shadow__X, sec
<Shadow__X> k
<Shadow__X> thanks
<Shadow__X> Von_Nueman, is this on atsc or qam
<Shadow__X> and where are you
<tgm4883_laptop> Shadow__X, I'd try re-commflagging everything
<Shadow__X> how do i do that
<tgm4883_laptop> that should rebuild your seektable and comm flags
<jphillip> I've seen this happen before but I forgets how I fixed it
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<jphillip> only with individual recordings I was junking with though
<tgm4883_laptop> mythcommflag --all
<tgm4883_laptop> this will probably take some time to run
<Shadow__X> will that give me the previews as well in mythweb
<Von_Nueman> I would assume qam I have it connected to comcast cable
<tgm4883_laptop> depending on the number of recordings you have
<Shadow__X> Von_Nueman, the thing with qam is it could be here now then not be there
<Shadow__X> is that your only qam tuner
<Shadow__X> ok thanks tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> Shadow__X, I think so, I believe those are generated by seeking in a few seconds into the recording
<tgm4883_laptop> so no seektable, no pic
<jphillip> might be a good idea to try it on a single recording first
<Von_Nueman> correct, I have just the one HD tuner, I also have a pvr-150
<jphillip> make sure it works before you eat all that cpu
<tgm4883_laptop> Shadow__X, true
<Shadow__X> right makes sense
<tgm4883_laptop> do that first
<tgm4883_laptop> but
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, do it on a single one first
<tgm4883_laptop> you might be able to set it to comm flagg from mythweb
<Shadow__X> yeah i did
<Von_Nueman> should I be able to use atsc?
<Shadow__X> i put one lets see if it works
<tgm4883_laptop> would save you from having to figure out which is which
<Shadow__X> Von_Nueman, i have comcast and qam works but it all depends i would try scanning in myth backend using quam 256 and see if you get something
<Shadow__X> yeah true tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> Von_Nueman, yes, try scanning on all the frequencies
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't scanned with my HD5500 since I moved :(
<tgm4883_laptop> no comcast here :(
<Von_Nueman> Is there any sense in getting the channels from SD?
<Von_Nueman> schedules direct?
<Shadow__X> Von_Nueman, in qam you use schedules direct for the listing info not the channels
<Shadow__X> thats only for analog
<Von_Nueman> gotcha, the Retrive Channel Line up in the setup didn't seem to work anyhow.
<Shadow__X> :)
<Shadow__X> digital is different
<tgm4883_laptop> wait, what?
<tgm4883_laptop> <Shadow__X> Von_Nueman, in qam you use schedules direct for the listing info not the channels
<tgm4883_laptop> <Shadow__X> thats only for analog
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^?
<Von_Nueman> thanks I'll give that a try later tonight, silly work ARHHHH.....
<Shadow__X> tgm4883_laptop, getting channels from schedules direct is only for analog
<Shadow__X> qam you have to scan and use sched for listing info
<tgm4883_laptop> ah I get that sentence now
<tgm4883_laptop> It looked like you were saying that SD was only for analog
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> ah
<Shadow__X> so tgm4883_laptop that didnt work
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> is this 8.04?
<Shadow__X> 8.04.1
<tgm4883_laptop> Shadow__X, how long was the recording?  That appears to have finished quite fast
<Shadow__X> one was 30 min
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastebin both the frontend and backend log files
<Shadow__X> i am getting alot of pidinfo errors
<Shadow__X> failed to set ts filter pid 0x0
<Shadow__X> [mpeg2video @ 0x7f4d86da75b0]current_picture not initialized
<Shadow__X> 2008-09-22 12:54:07.172 [mpeg2video @ 0x7f4d86da75b0]warning: first frame is no keyframe
<Shadow__X> 2008-09-22 12:54:08.210 [mpeg2video @ 0x7f4d86da75b0]current_picture not initialized
<Shadow__X> 2008-09-22 12:54:08.212 AFD Error: Unknown decoding error
<Shadow__X> 2008-09-22 12:54:08.213 [mpeg2video @ 0x7f4d86da75b0]warning: first frame is no keyframe
<Shadow__X> ill be back in an about an hour or so
<Shadow__X> bbl
<Shadow__X> sorry about that
<zabbadapp> must a remote frontend be updated if the backend is? only if protocol changes happen I guess, how often is that? The ubuntu repos don't seem to be so quick in bringing out new versions ..
<zabbadapp> (if the the mythbuntu weekly builds reps isn't used)
<superm1> there hasn't been a protocol bump in a long time
<superm1> or a "new" version in a while either
<zabbadapp> superm1:  btw, I have problems installing a mythbuntu frontend ... 8.04 from an usb stick ... if I start as live-cd, I can't get the frontend to start .. I can do the settings for the BE-host and remote and so on, but nothing happens when i click "start session"
<superm1> zabbadapp, well once you configure it, you can try to launch from a terminal to debug
<zabbadapp> same if I try to do an frontend client install .. I end up on the live-cd desktop, telling me to click "install" to install (same thing happen all over if i install a second time that way)
<zabbadapp> ok, so mythfrontend from a terminal?
<superm1> sounds like the installer is silently crashing?
<superm1> do you have data in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/installer/debug that is informative when the install fails?
<zabbadapp> i can restart the whole thing and see
<zabbadapp> on a related note: the settings that can be saved, will they persist if I select to save it on the same live-usb?  Or would it be possible to have a unionfs on the live-usb to have some further adaptions done persist on the live-stick?
<zabbadapp> (like having the prescaling of images only happen once because they could be saved on the usb.)
<zabbadapp> superm1: i could start mythfe from the terminal, but it can't connect to BE.
<superm1> zabbadapp, were you able to test inside the UI?
<superm1> to see if mysql worked?
<zabbadapp> connection was tested ok. The settings from the gui, how does the FE use it?
<superm1> okay well that means that half the connection works
<zabbadapp> (The hardware is ok, I installed a complete mythtbuntu from this usb-stick on the same computer a few days ago, just to get an OS and to try XBMC on ... xbmc's myth-integration was still rather lacking and no FE replacement. So now I want just a real myth-FE)
<superm1> make sure your backend is set to be listening on the proper IP address
<superm1> in mythtv-setup
<zabbadapp> ahh!! right, the BE is 127.0.0.1 !! :-(
<superm1> now it probably would have been useful to have such a warning in the GUI tool...
<superm1> if you are feeling like writing a patch, it wouldn't be turned away....
<zabbadapp> Damn, the BE is recording, but if i simply do an ssh tunnel to the BE and forward the ports .. then I can connect the FE to localhost
<zabbadapp> superm1: yay!! it works! so, does things i write do disk stay on the usb? that ssh-tunnel was nice, would make the usb-stick work from any computer in the world :-D  ... it would be nice to be able to save an ssh-key and do the connection on startup from .bashrc or something
<superm1> zabbadapp, it's a bit limited on what settings get saved.  it's not set up as a "persistent" stick, but instead settings get started from mythbuntu-live-autostart
<zabbadapp> ah, so I can modify things in that directory (not while running "live", but when mounted as a plain old disk on my i.e. desktop) to have personal things execut on startup?
<superm1> well yesish
<zabbadapp> interesting!!!
<superm1> the things it can launch probably won't allow random scripts )Yet(
<superm1> you'll have to play with it and see
<superm1> if you come up with something that you want to see in mythbuntu-live-autostart though within the next 2 weeks or so, it can be squeezed into 8.10
<zabbadapp> i understand ... this could become the ultimate easy way to setup FE's ... i'm gonna play with it and see
<zabbadapp> superm1: hmm, the preview playback of recorded shows works on the usb-FE, but actual fullscreen playback fail with "invalid file when opening "/var/lib/mythtv/recordings" in the terminal windows FE output ... is there a setting to make playback stream over the 6543/6544-ports like the thumbnails do? (i have not mounted any filesystem from the BE on this FE)
<superm1> it's because you probably are in a different timezone than the default
<superm1> you might have to update your time zone
<superm1> (try to keep a list of these little gotchas you are running into so you can file  bugs on them)
<zabbadapp> timezone? i don't see how that could interfere with playback? can you quickly explain?
 * jphillip broke amazon
<superm1> zabbadapp, just trust me, i've seen this happen
<zabbadapp> i found a setting in the FE, "always stream recordings from the backend", which sounded exactly like what I needed ... but then I get an FE-log error: "NVP::OpenFile(): Error, couldn't read file: myth://127.0.0.1:6543/"
<zabbadapp> but ok, i'll try to get the tz right ...
<zabbadapp> (the preview thumbnails are still playing ok like before though)
<zabbadapp> superm1: timezone and date/time correct, but still the same error ... FE-log says: "NVP::OpenFile(): Error, couldn't read file: myth://127.0.0.1:6543/" ... (if this went well, there should be some kind of recording filename included in the myth:// string) ... and BE-log says: "RemoteFile::openSocket(control socket): Could not connect to server "" @ port -1"  ....
<zabbadapp> (also if the BE has its 192.168.x.x IP and I do not use ssh-tunnels)
<tomjones> hey everyone i just got myth running with pvr-350 tv-out. the only snag is that the OSD is off center so much that it wraps around the screen. is there a way to shift the OSD left and right?
<zabbadapp> superm1: wtf, I was so sure that playback of recordings and playback of live-tv was done in the same way I never bothered to try live-tv since recordings didn't work ... BUT live-tv does actually play back fine! Now i'm confused...
<tomjones> zabbadapp: check to see if your recording directory is set up properly. if the recordings can find a path theyll fail out and live-tv uses a different directory sometimes
<superm1> zabbadapp, that's why it sounds like a timezone problem.  recordings have the time injected in the filename, and when it gets invalid filenames via OpenFile() errors can crop up
<zabbadapp> I think you are correct, my tz was off after all ... cat /etc/timezone was still "chicago" even if I hade run tzselect and selected Europe/Stockholm ... now that I edited it by hand, date still show UTC rather than CEST .. once I work around that, I actually think it will work
<Shadow__X> can someone help me with my transferring of recordings issue
<jphillip> Shadow__X perhaps someone can if you mention the issue
<Shadow__X> i followed the guide to transfer recordings to new hardware on the mythtv site
<Shadow__X> i backed up the info out of the database towards the recordings
<Shadow__X> then i put all the recordings on the new hardware
<Shadow__X> updated the table using the backup sql file
<Shadow__X> and now mythweb sees my recordings and so does the fe
<Shadow__X> but
<Shadow__X> the recordings arent seekable in the fe and no thumbnails in mythweb
<jphillip> did rerunning mythcommflag on them help?
<jphillip> on the one you were going to try it on
<Shadow__X> i tried it on 3 recordings
<Shadow__X> it flagged the commercials
<Shadow__X> and did noething else
<jphillip> Shadow__X http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Repairing_the_Seektable
<Shadow__X> optimize mythdb doesnt run
<jphillip> did you try mythcommflag with the rebuild option like it says there?
<Shadow__X> yeah
<jphillip> are you 8.04?
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> i will rebuild everything
<jphillip>  /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<jphillip> chmod +x that, and then run it
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> it ran
<Shadow__X> but i ran that after rebuilding using commflag
<Shadow__X> i am currently rebuilding all the recordings
<Shadow__X> then after that i will run the optimize again
<Shadow__X> i should of known i had to chmod it
<Shadow__X> thanks
<Shadow__X> hopefully this fixes it
<jphillip> you should optimize fire
<jphillip> first, then rebuild the seek tables
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> how do i stop the queue
<jphillip> if the table is shot rebuilding them wont do much good
<Shadow__X> how to i stop the jobs from running
<jphillip> you can cancel in the info section on your front end, my systems like to ignore that though
<Shadow__X> is there an easier way i have around 400 recordings
<jphillip> Shadow__X not that I know of, check the wiki/mailing list/documentation
<Shadow__X> i cant run mythtranscode because its complaining about the channel id
<jphillip> Shadow__X sounds like your db backup is junked up
<jphillip> like it doesn't have all the data it should have
<Shadow__X> or i have a different channel linup and i only preserved the recording info
<Shadow__X> jphillip, what is /var/www/mythweb/data/cache linked too
<massabuntu> how can i resize the font of the mplayer subtitle in mythvideo??
<Shadow__X> so tgm4883_laptop  any ideas
<Shadow__X> still not seekable
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-23
<mryanbrown> Hello, I just did a clean install + latest updates + restricted ati driver install of ubuntu 8.04.1 and installed mythbuntu both backend, frontend, and desktop
<mryanbrown> I'm trying to get firewire enabled to capture from my Scientific-Atlanta 8300HDC
<mryanbrown> Do I need to have the MySQL setup for the backend inorder to use the frontend viewing capabilities?
<Shadow__X> you need mysql setup to use mythtv
<Xklark_> How do I reset the mysql password used by mythtv in mythubuntu?
<Xklark_> I just set it up, and its not connecting becuase i mistyped the pass in setup
<squish102> isnt there a file called mysql.txt or something?
<Xklark_> is that for the actual mysql server? or what mythtv uses to connect to it
<squish102> in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<squish102> what mythtv uses to connect, afaik
<Shadow__X> Xklark_, goto etc/mythtv
<Shadow__X> and the pass is there
<Xklark_> k
<Shadow__X> ah squish102
<Shadow__X> damn you
<squish102> im wide awake today ;)
<Shadow__X> yeah ya got me
<Xklark_> oh i found it, thank you squish102 and Shadow__X
<Shadow__X> yup
<Xklark_> tvserv@tvserv:/etc/mythtv$ mysql -h localhost -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<Xklark_> Enter password:
<Xklark_> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Xklark_> not working :(
<Xklark_> im using the pass in the mysql.txt
<Xklark_> brb a few minutes
<mryanbrown> whats the best way to setup mysql for mythtv, i see it presents a preferred username/database/pass but that isnt whats created during the mysql install
<mryanbrown> do i add the user?
<bobbob1016> If I want something to run at startup, I just have to add it to my /etc/rc.local, right?
<hads> Depends how you want to run it and what you want to run.
<hads> There's several ways.
<bobbob1016> I was thinking I'd want them to run at boot, but now that I think about it I'd want them to run only during either idle time, or between certain hours.
<hads> Well you may be able to achieve that with cron and nice
<bobbob1016> I've heard of cron, what is nice?  How would I do that?  I've heard about it, but is there a good tutorial?
<hads> This is what Firefox redirected me to when I typed 'linux nice' into the address bar.
<hads> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/unice.htm
<bobbob1016> hads, Never thought to use the address bar for that.  Thanks
<c3rb3rus5> so does anyone know how to get a firewire stb sommunicating with mythbuntu again?
<hads> Not I
<c3rb3rus5> stopped working quite a while ago, just never got a chance to troubleshoot.
<hads> Firewire isn't used much outside the US
<c3rb3rus5> i wouldn't use it if my tuner card would work correctly
<hads> You might try your luck in #mythtv-users
<c3rb3rus5> it has this pattern of working for me for a long time. then dying for along time
<mryanbrown> chilli cheese fries to the rescue
<mryanbrown> So Should I setup mythtv to use my actual sql root login? or create a user in mysql for mythtv witht he specified pass/user and table?
<Xklark_> i have the same question mryanbrown
<mryanbrown> i think im just gonna make the mythtv user
<Xklark_> but the database doesnt exist
<Xklark_> ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'mythconverg'
<mryanbrown> can create it
<Xklark_> mryanbrown
<Xklark_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<Xklark_> do that
<c3rb3rus5> ok.... so firewire was working for about 1 second... then it crapped out again
<c3rb3rus5> so its not 5c encryption
<Shadow__X> do firewire tester
<c3rb3rus5> doesnt seem to be on in the version i have... .21
<c3rb3rus5> mythprime is what i was using
<c3rb3rus5> ok so here is my seemingly reproducible sequence
<c3rb3rus5> mythprime does not prime successfully
<c3rb3rus5> so i pull the plug onthe stb
<c3rb3rus5> wait a min
<c3rb3rus5> plug it back in
<c3rb3rus5> when it reboots, i run mythprime... the first p2p prime fails, the subsequent broadcast prime succeeds then all p2p primes are successful
<c3rb3rus5> no matter what channel i'm on
<c3rb3rus5> known working ones
<c3rb3rus5> so i go into front end
<c3rb3rus5> and try to watch live tv
<c3rb3rus5> see about a second clip then the vid freezes, and i hear hard disk activity
<c3rb3rus5> i exit front end and now all priming fails
<c3rb3rus5> rinse and repeat
<Shadow__X> hmm
<dthacker> Hi.  I let my data direct membership expire and I'm having problems with mythfilldatabase.   When I run mythfilldatabase -v it tells me it's missing an argument.  What can I do to diagnose?
<dthacker> btw, yes I renewed the membership and it shows active.
<Shadow__X> mythfilldatabase --refresh-all
<Xklark_> Hi, I just installed mythbuntu, and configured everything (i think), but when I run the front end on the local comp, it is unable to connect to the backend
<Xklark_> i started up the backend and the mysql database, but its still not working
<Xklark_> where is the mythtv frontend so I can see if the configurations are correct?
<squish102> Xklark_ did u set up the backend to accept external mysql connections?
<squish102> in the mychcontrol app, towards the bottom. if i remember correctly
<Xklark_> ill chick
<Xklark_> check*
<Xklark_> whick setup squish102?
<Xklark_> which*
<squish102> oh.. um try the
<squish102> mythbuntu control center
<squish102> under system services
<squish102> mysql service, it mentions something there
<Xklark_> couldn't find anything in there
<Xklark_> i'm probably going to end up reinstalling the entire thing following the doc
<Xklark_> i probably messed up somewere within the setup
<squish102> Xklark_  im looking at it i think
<squish102> in  mythbuntu control center -> system services -> enable mysql service
<Xklark_> yea that was enabled
<squish102> it says 'If you will be using a remote frontend ot backend, you will need to enable'
<squish102> oh ok, what about firewall on backend?
<Xklark_> squish102 its on the same server - the front and back
<Xklark_> im just going to reinstall
<Xklark_> my computer is messed up though, it keeps ejecting the cd drive when i boot
<Xklark_> i have no idea why, but it ejects sometimes - i think it has a mind of its own
<Xklark_> it goes in, out, in, out multiple times <_<
<squish102> lol
<squish102> oh ok if it is the same machine... btw are u sure the backend is running?
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, ping
<Xklark_> squish102, i gave up on that effort, im just going to reinstall tommorow following the installation manual
<Xklark_> thats how it happens for me - do it once and mess up, then have to do it again with the manul
<squish102> been there, done that
<Xklark_> :)
<Xklark_> thanks for all the help squish102, I really appreciate it
<Xklark_> i'm going to head off to bed now
<squish102> gl
<mikal> tgm4883_laptop: pong
<mikal> Sorry I've been real busy recently
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, yea I figured you had.  Still going though all your email?
<mikal> Yeah, I am three behind at the moment I think
<tgm4883_laptop> 3 days?
<mikal> I'm trying to nail down the crazy characters in show titles bug at the moment
<mikal> Three emails
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> did you get a chance to look at that patch I submitted?
<tgm4883_laptop> it was from a week or so ago
<tgm4883_laptop> also, I think I figured out why people were getting that error about no video dir
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it was people installing mythnettv and trying to use it on systems without a backend
<tgm4883_laptop> thats just a guess though
<TazgodX> anyone here have an iphone and use one of those remotes for mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> i've semi fixed that, as now you can't set the cron job if you don't have a backend installed
<TazgodX> take that as a no
<tgm4883_laptop> TazgodX, IIRC, superm1 tried it
<tgm4883_laptop> it doesn't work so well
<superm1> i didn't do anything
<superm1> er wait what's this about?
<superm1> oh iphone as a remote
<superm1> yeah i tried it, but the app is pretty flaky
<mryanbrown> anyone know what this is? http://pastebin.com/m5a2d38ea
<mryanbrown> ic ant get it to view firewire cablebox
<TazgodX> which one did you tyr?
<TazgodX> try?
<TazgodX> there are 2
<TazgodX> i was wondering if one was better than the other
<superm1> i tried both
<superm1> one of them connects more reliably
<TazgodX> they both suck
<superm1> but the UI sucks
<TazgodX> ok
<superm1> the other one has a slick dynamic UI, but will only connect 1/10 times
<TazgodX> i had high hopes, but guess ill hope for an update
<superm1> well there was an update for the one with the slick ui recently
<superm1> i havent tried it since then
<superm1> so maybe its gotten better
<TazgodX> one of these days i have to finish this project again, i still havn't even connected my cable box to it
<TazgodX> superm1, know which one that was?
<TazgodX> ill give it a try
<superm1> mymote
<superm1> that's the one with the neat ui
<TazgodX> thanks
<TazgodX> ill give it a try
<TazgodX> let you know what i find
<TazgodX> superm1, you get AT&T? last we talked you were thinking about it
<superm1> TazgodX, na i never did
<TazgodX> well if you do i have found you can't use coax from the box to mythtv. you have to use S-Vid
<TazgodX> other than that, i can't get it working
<TazgodX> lol
<wheels1> how to Boot Mythbuntu off a USB flash drive?
<foxbuntu> !google | wheels1
<Zinn> wheels1: This seems like a question that you probably could have solved by looking the first few results from a Google search.  Try to make sure to do the appropriate research before asking a question ( http://www.google.com/ )
<darthanubis> should mythtv users be running the ubuntu-server-kernel, since it is a LAMP package?
<hads> Huh?
<darthanubis> mythtv is a server basically no?
<darthanubis> mythtv is a server basically, no?
<darthanubis> mythtv is a server, basically, no?
<superm1> if you run a backend only sure
<superm1> but if you are running a frontend, you need more priority to user processes
<superm1> and pre-emptivitiy
<darthanubis> thx
<mryanbrown> 2008-09-22 20:03:55.968 ChannelBase(5) Error: InitializeInputs():                          Could not get inputs for the capturecard.                         Perhaps you have forgotten to bind video                         sources to your card's inputs?
<mryanbrown> anyone know how to fix that?
<hads> Bind a video source to your card input.
<mryanbrown> how so
<hads> mythtv-setup
<mryanbrown> ive been in there 4 times
<mryanbrown> specifics would help
<hads> I just looked in the user guide for you, it's covered in section 9.5
<mryanbrown> wheres the one you read at
<mryanbrown> the one i have has 7 sections
<mryanbrown> and this other ones 9.5 is about icons
<mryanbrown> ok i see
<mryanbrown> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m2e81c42f it seems the only real error now is ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database. which is lies!
<dgandhi> I'm thinking of setting up a mythTV system, I have a dishNetwork dual reciever (one output controlled by IR, one by UHF remote). I know you can IR blast to control the first one, how can I control the side that runs on a UHF remote?
<tgm4883_laptop> dgandhi, does that one box receive 2 dish network signals?
<john_> how do i change the default movie player for mythtv?
<john_> myplayer doesn't play my xvid files properly audio out of sync
<tgm4883_laptop> !xine
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<tgm4883_laptop> !vlc
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/VLC
<john_> thanks
<RockHound> hi all ... I am wondering why there seem to be no weekly builds anymore. Is this intentional? Or has something change which I missed?
<zabbadapp> process "mtd" has about 100% load, what does that mean?
<neb__> hi, i'm running intrepid and i'm getting these warnings
<neb__> http://www.gibbed.org/~ben/myth.txt
<neb__> just wondering if this is a known issue?
<neb__> thats not acutally the full output, can paste that if needed
<Xklark> i just freshly installed mythbuntu as a primary backend
<Xklark> didnt edit anything
<Xklark> still in config, but when its setting up backend on the database
<Xklark> its says cannot log into database
<Xklark> what did i do wrong?
<rhpot1991> Xklark: sounds like you fed it the wrong password when it asked what the mysql root password was
<dgandhi> tgm4883_laptop: yes, two different channels on one box with two remotes, any way to control the UHF side?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-24
<barsofham> Is sudo aptitude remove mythbuntu-desktop an acceptable way to remove mythbuntu from my computer which is already running ubuntu?
<rhpot1991> not to start a political war or anything but some of you may want to download this for your mythbox: http://slackeruprising.com/download/
<tgm4883_laptop> !politics | rhpot1991
<Zinn> rhpot1991: All talk of politics is now off limits for 24 hours.  If you must talk about it please go to #off-topic or ##politics .  Talking about it further is a bannable offense.  If you need further info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: bah
<rhpot1991> I was being nice
<rhpot1991> I coulda said hey tgm4883_laptop you smell by the way check this out :)
<tgm4883_laptop> barsofham, no, unless aptitude removes all the other stuff you won't want too, mythbuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, and I was being nice.  I could have just
<barsofham> so what is the best way of removing mythbuntu and all of it's packages?
<superm1> barsofham, apt-get remove mythbuntu-*
<superm1> followed by apt-get autoremove
<barsofham> hhmm..... it's stating that it cannot find mythbuntu-*
<barsofham> I have already tried to remove everything mythbuntu related
<barsofham> but a search for mythbuntu still turns up files
<superm1> well you can open up synaptic
<superm1> and do a search for mythbuntu
<superm1> and remove packages that are related
<barsofham> and is that pretty much the same thing as apt-get remove mythbuntu-*?
<barsofham> thanks for being patient with me, I'm still pretty new to this.
<TazgodX> superm1, does mythbuntu work with dual audio mkv files well? and what key would you use to change audio streams and or enable disable subtitle stream?
<superm1> TazgodX, i believe myth supports multiple stream files for its recordings, but i dont know about mkv
<superm1> experiment
<superm1> install mythcontrols to look for keys that would do $stuff
<TazgodX> says mythcontrols is already isntalled. guess ill play around with that
<TazgodX> now to find out how this works
<TazgodX> i think i found something
<TazgodX> :)
<d1g1ta7> I've gotten MythTV up and running with my DVB card, scanned in all my channels, and it's great.  However, when I actually try to watch a channel, the video only shows a frame every few seconds, and there is no audio.  It does not matter if I am watching a SD channel or a HD one (MPEG-2 or H.264 via CoreAVC).  I am using an ATI x1600 PCI-E graphics card and I have a Core2 Duo Processor, so processing power shouldn't be the bottleneck. I am able to pl
<d1g1ta7> ay all these channels perfectly when booted into Windows.
<TazgodX> hmmm, well i don't see any buttons for changing audio channel under video, and no way to add a new one that i can find.
<pteague> anybody know if mythtv will play .mkv files?
<rhpot1991> pteague: I believe yes but it doesn't handle them as well as other formats
<hads> Yes
<rhpot1991> might want to look into using xine or mplayer if its not working out for you
<hads> They play fine generally
<hads> Just the fancy stuff that mkv can do that it will have trouble with.
<pteague> k, knew i could get them to play under kaffiene, but wasn't sure if mythtv had the codec...  didn't want to have to change interfaces ;)
<pteague> ah ok...  i'm needing the english subtitles on it
<hads> t
<hads> And it's not a codec, it's a container :)
<pteague> that's right... i think i remember reading something like that when i was looking it up... the site the person sent me to was all windows junk
<pteague> which reminds me... i'm guessing i need to download the mkv package
<superm1> kees, just a heads up, i've got one more patch i want to get put into lirc and then a little bit of testing to make sure that i'm not introducing regressions in a few other area, and then I'm hoping to slip in before the beta freeze window.  i'll ping you sometime tomorrow
<superm1> I suppose you see this coming though, I always seem to do LIRC in spurts, sorry for the bug mail:)
<tearor> is there a way to change the default transcoding profile of a recording made before i changed the default in the configurations?
<tearor> i made a mpeg4 profile,but i can't transcode old recordings with it
<tearor> in the menu popping up when i chose transcode my mpeg4 profile isn't listed
<tearor> it just works for my new recordings where i can chose default
<tearor> also, autodetect always fails with error 255 or something like that
<zabbadapp> superm1: when I partition a usb-stick into two, and have the live-cd-iso-files on the first, the second is not mounted in /media when I boot into the live env ... Shouldn't it? I could mount it from the CLI. It would be awesome if it could and store theme cache and such there. Also if the mythbuntu-autostarter could check for a script called "autostart.sh" (or user selectable to make it obvious it's possible) and
<zabbadapp> run it on boot as well, that would make it easy to add own tweaks to the live environment.
<zabbadapp> best way from a frontend to "ping" and see if myth-backend is running? (not the server, but the actual myth-backend)
<superm1> zabbadapp, can you adapt the python files to do that?  i'll be glad to sponsor a patch, but don't have a lot of time to write it myself
<superm1> zabbadapp, if you can't, at least file a bug so that this doesnt get forgotten over time
<zabbadapp> superm1: i'm a ruby guy, never done any python ... I may atleast write a bug report anyway
<superm1> zabbadapp, alrighty :)
<superm1> python reads over pretty easily, you might consider at least looking over the code, it might just make sense
<zabbadapp> yes, I know .. I would probably manage to do it with some time at hand.
<kees> superm1|away: heh, no problemo
<superm1> kees, okay if you want to sponsor revno 36.  the branch is at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/lirc/ubuntu/ as it was before
<ThatOtherGuy> Has anyone here gotten a serial IR Blaster working? Specifically, one from irblaster.info
<superm1> it's been a while, but i had one working a long time ago
<superm1> since then my serial port got fried
<ThatOtherGuy> I've tried just about everything that pops up on google and the mythbuntu manual
<ThatOtherGuy> and I can't get crap out of it
<ThatOtherGuy> I don't have a digital camera to verify that the LED is blasting =/
<superm1> well that's a very important piece to diagnosing this..
<superm1> i'd say borrow one from a friend
<ThatOtherGuy> Are there any blasters that are really, stupidly, simple to set up?
<ThatOtherGuy> I'm going to have to go halfway across the state for the nearest friend with a camera that has a live to to lcd capable camera =/ effing digital slrs don't have it
<ThatOtherGuy> Don't really care if I have to buy something else if there is something that is really easy to get working with mythbuntu
<ThatOtherGuy> superm1 - what do you use now?
<superm1> ThatOtherGuy, my mceusb2 does blasting
<superm1> and my commandir
<superm1> the commandir is more reliable for it
<bah1976> mikal, hi
<superm1> kees, er well i'm gonna have to get going in a little bit probably.  hopefully you dont see anything standing out about lirc, but ideally would like to get this upload done before we jump into beta freeze and have to file paperwork and get more people involved
<kees> superm1: ah! right, sorry, let me get that shoved, one sec
<kees> superm1: uploaded, thanks!
<superm1> kees, okay thanks
<MythbuntuGuest17> Does the 8.10 alpha build include an upgrade to 2.6.26 kernel?  I have a Hauppauge 1600HVR card and cannot get Mythbuntu to recognize it.  Everything I've read points to the new kernel to help with the fix...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-25
<linuxwanabe> is this the right channel for myth support in ubuntu?
<linuxwanabe> having a terrible time with jumpy video and don't know how to tell what's causing it... i've tried searching for solutions but to no avail... ati radeon 9700 and amd 2700+chip,  would like to find some linux knowlege source to talk with for help...
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest17, 8.10 uses the 2.6.27 kernel I believe
<squish102> any1 know target date for 8.10? I guess october?
<dthacker> Is there a way to do a test login to datadirect from the command line to see why I can't authenticate with mythfilldatabase?
<TazgodX> these mythtv remotes for the iphone suck, nothign is working for me at all...
<TazgodX> well, finally got mymote to connect, but its rarely. and the other one won't connect at all yet
<mryanbrown> is there an easy commandline way or something to verify my firewire card can capture data from the cablebox
<pist0l-fish> hi all. I just installed mythbuntu and noticed it was running kinda slow. Long story short... pgrep apache2 returns 5 different pids. Is this normal?
<pist0l-fish> *6
<MythbuntuGuest31> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest31> So i just installed ubuntu and rebooted (i had to hard shutdown the computer because it didn't reboot by itself) now its not booting. I don't even see grub
<MythbuntuGuest31> well i geuss i should follow up with anyonw know why?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-26
<YukiNewbie> hello
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<YukiNewbie> I need help with MythTV frontend
<tgm4883_laptop> I gathered that
<tgm4883_laptop> All errors are written back to a master database at mythbuntu.org with your username, ip address, and error
<tgm4883_laptop> so for verification, what seems to be the problem
<YukiNewbie> :) no upnp backend found and cannot login to database :(, Im new i just install this today and googling for couple hours
<tgm4883_laptop> single system setup?
<YukiNewbie> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> what version?
<YukiNewbie> ubuntu the new 1 8.0 something
<tgm4883_laptop> 8.04?
<YukiNewbie> yah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> fire up MCC and do the mysql connection test
<YukiNewbie> failure
<YukiNewbie> everything on the is default
<tgm4883_laptop> what is your mysql server address in the box?
<YukiNewbie> mythtv, "password", mythconverg, localhost
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> lets check the password first
<tgm4883_laptop> the password is kept at ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<YukiNewbie> DBPassword=HMfrsQ0m
<tgm4883_laptop> copy the password from that file and try again
<YukiNewbie> its from there
<tgm4883_laptop> did you copy that password into the password box in MCC?
<tgm4883_laptop> and try again?
<YukiNewbie> ok
<YukiNewbie> ﻿HMfrsQ0m I copy and paste that said failure?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, so thats not our problem
<YukiNewbie> I have a router do I need to open ports?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<YukiNewbie> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> During install, did you set a mysql root password?
<YukiNewbie> nope eveything default
<YukiNewbie> the only thing I did in terminal is this: cr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$ grep mythtv: /etc/group
<YukiNewbie> mythtv:x:124:cr4ck5h07
<YukiNewbie> cr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$ sudo usermod -a -G mythtv cr4ck5h07
<YukiNewbie> [sudo] password for cr4ck5h07:
<YukiNewbie> cr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$ m ~/.mythtv -rf && rm /home/mythtv/.mythtv -rf
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<YukiNewbie> from google
<tgm4883_laptop> where did you get that from?
<YukiNewbie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Troubleshooting#head-75ded5e7682340f0a88f9ed6ec69a68b6a8b4162
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, lets try this
<YukiNewbie> k
<tgm4883_laptop> in the terminal, do
<YukiNewbie> k
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<tgm4883_laptop> when the password comes up, use the one from earlier
<YukiNewbie> HMfrsQ0mcr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$ mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<YukiNewbie> Enter password:
<YukiNewbie> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<YukiNewbie> cr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$ HMfrsQ0m
<YukiNewbie> bash: HMfrsQ0m: command not found
<YukiNewbie> cr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$ mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg
<YukiNewbie> Enter password:
<YukiNewbie> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<YukiNewbie> cr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> how about just
<tgm4883_laptop> mysql -u root
<YukiNewbie> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> what about
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<YukiNewbie> cr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql status
<YukiNewbie> [sudo] password for cr4ck5h07:
<YukiNewbie> sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found
<YukiNewbie> cr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> how about
<tgm4883_laptop> dpkg -l mysql-server
<YukiNewbie> cr4ck5h07@c5l1nuxm4ch1n3:~$ dpkg -l mysql-server
<YukiNewbie> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<YukiNewbie> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-f/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/t-aWait/T-pend
<YukiNewbie> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<YukiNewbie> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<YukiNewbie> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<YukiNewbie> un  mysql-server   <none>         (no description available)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> how about
<tgm4883_laptop> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<YukiNewbie> un  mythtv-backend <none>         (no description available)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> you installed with a mythbuntu 8.04 cd?
<YukiNewbie> ubuntu 8.04 x86_64 I download today and went to mythbuntu website and installed the 1 click thing
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> that explains alot
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> this is what you need to do
<tgm4883_laptop> fire up MCC
<YukiNewbie> k
<tgm4883_laptop> go to the "System Roles" section, and select both "Primary Backend" and "Frontend"
<tgm4883_laptop> then click apply
<tgm4883_laptop> That will download the necessary stuff that you need
<YukiNewbie> :) still at 1 of 24 at 1931B/s would that take long
<tgm4883_laptop> no ida
<tgm4883_laptop> no idea
<YukiNewbie> ty for help your awesome :)
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<frank23> what is the terminal command to see if lirc is working? (it shows the buttons pressed)
<tgm4883_laptop> frank23, irw
<frank23> tgm4883_laptop: thanks
<defendguin> ive got a problem with mythtv.   all my icons on the menu have disappeared
<wolv> have you tried picking another theme..
<wolv> happened to me
<wolv> picked another , then back to the original , it rebuilt the theme it seems,
<wolv> I dont understand the particulars, yet,  but it worked for me
<defendguin> i can't get to the menu to change themes
<defendguin> wolv: is there a command line way to change themes?
<wolv> sorry , I have just recently gotten into the programming of myth , I dont understand much of it yet
<wolv> I have had it running for some time, but just recently had the time to learn whats making it tick
<defendguin> its hard to change the theme without seeing whats going on
<defendguin> i even tried uninstalling that theme and rebooting to see if it would pick a different theme
<wolv> hmm
<wolv> could be a permissions problem ?
<wolv> but guessing your looked into that
<defendguin> not really sure i didn't mess with any permissions
<wolv> well,
<wolv> I am sure there are a LOT of others here with a ton more knowledge
<defendguin> mythfrontend -O Theme=themename  if you ever want to start up myth with a different theme
<wolv> maybe something like imagmagic, or something that resizes pics that it uses to scale the themes?
<wolv> might be messed up ?
<wolv> I am completely taking a guess that it uses something liek that
<defendguin> i have a few ideas let me confirm something
<defendguin> i switched from the nvidia driver to the nv driver and that is why the opengl painter isn't working
<wolv> ahh
<defendguin> thats what happened i'm sure of it
<hads> Well yeah
<wolv> can tell myth to not render using the opengl
<defendguin> yeah i'd rather get xorg.conf fixed
<defendguin> whats the command to get dpkg to configure a package again
<wolv> dpkg-reconfigure ?
<wolv> dpkg-reconfigure <package name>
<doje> superm1|away: heya, let me know when you're back
<YukiNewbie> hello can anybody help me a quicky
<foxbuntu> YukiNewbie, quicky eh? just my type... what is your question?
<YukiNewbie> ﻿Cannot connect to master backend server -- is it running? Is the IP address for it in the setup program correct?
<YukiNewbie> smallville is almost starting oh no hehehe
<foxbuntu> YukiNewbie, you just finished the install?
<YukiNewbie> yah
<YukiNewbie> tgm4883 was helping me :)
<foxbuntu> did you run through the backend setup?
<YukiNewbie> i dont know
<YukiNewbie> :(
<foxbuntu> you need to setup the backend kfor anything to work
<tgm4883_laptop> YukiNewbie, foxbuntu is the best.  He helped me with my initial setup.  Had me up in no time
<foxbuntu> no no
<foxbuntu> Im just a newb
<tgm4883_laptop> He's very good at giving precise instructions to noobs like me
<YukiNewbie> cool
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, you are just being modest.
<foxbuntu> !stab tgm4883_laptop
 * Zinn stabs tgm4883_laptop with a rusty spork.
<tgm4883_laptop> YukiNewbie, foxbuntu is one of the elite Mythbuntu Developers
<foxbuntu> as is tgm4883_laptop
<YukiNewbie> awesome
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> no, i'm just a noob myself
<tgm4883_laptop> I run windows most of the time
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> haha
<YukiNewbie> hehe, umm so I guess i have install backend then hehehe
<foxbuntu> YukiNewbie, no its already installed
<foxbuntu> you just need to set it up
<YukiNewbie> so what do I do to watch tv thats all i need
<YukiNewbie> i have tv tuner that worked with my vista ultimate
<foxbuntu> YukiNewbie, you need to setup the Network Config, Tuner, Data Sources, and Storage
<foxbuntu> then you can watch tv
<YukiNewbie> yah but it says thing when I click watch tv thingy "Cannot connect to master backend server -- is it running? Is the IP address for it in the setup program correct?"
<foxbuntu> YukiNewbie, exactly
<foxbuntu> thats the frontend trying to contact the backend
<YukiNewbie> sorry I dunno its like rocket science my bad
<foxbuntu> YukiNewbie, nope, if tgm4883_laptop can do it, anyone can
<YukiNewbie> :)
<YukiNewbie> he/she was like an expert when I talked to him/her
<foxbuntu> He
<foxbuntu> though some would consider him a her
<foxbuntu> ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<tgm4883_laptop> her that mofo
<tgm4883_laptop> YukiNewbie, this is what you need to do
<tgm4883_laptop> follow the installation manual, if you have questions then, ask them here
<tgm4883_laptop> !manual | YukiNewbie
<Zinn> YukiNewbie: http://mythbuntu.org/installation_manual
<YukiNewbie> ty
<Dale> Hi all, I just installed mythbuntu on a machine I had lying around and for some reason the network card is not reconized anybody care to help me through this? (i am not extremely knowledgeable in linux)
<wolv> whats the brand of nic
<Dale> I am not exactly sure, but i just found a nother nic in my stash, so i am gong to try and switch it out and see if that solves this
<Dale> do intel pro 100 normaly work?
<Dale> switched to the intel and it works like a charm
<superm1> doje, yea i'm here now
<cann> morning
<cann> so i never got the nova-s+ to work so i bought a sky star 2 (rev 2.6d) instead. but i dont get that to work either, it simply wont tune using scan , kaffeine or mythtv. anyone know if there is any patch or something out there ? running 2.6.24-19 latest v4l
<cann> i can scan channels if i use a a "normal" decoder box like dreambox or whatever
<directhex> are any statistics produced estimating the number of people who use the mythbuntu weekly repos?
<Daviey> directhex: i could run through the logs, maybe awstats etc to generate some if you really want them
<directhex> Daviey, i'm mainly curious
<directhex> Daviey, i want to know how many hits a "major" third party repo gets
<directhex> i'm tracking unique IPs pulling Packages.gz, per-arch
<Daviey> directhex: I'll do that when i find 5 mins! :)
<directhex> Daviey, neato!
<directhex> Daviey, i'd ask the medibuntu people, but i suspect the number would be "one hundred beeeelion"
<directhex> Daviey, some numbers for my repo at the foot of http://directhex.mfgames.com/hardy.html
<Daviey> directhex: neat
<superm1> well i'm not sure we have that kind of power on the US repo
<superm1> i dont think i have acces to the logs
<directhex> really? none at all? shame :/
<directhex> also, AFTERNOON MARIO! 8D
<Daviey> superm1: you can't see the apache logs?!
<superm1> Daviey, k well lets see, ill try to look again - but i thought he had a mirroring system
<superm1> Daviey, and the machine i connect to isn't the machine that actually runs apache
<Daviey> oh'
<superm1> what was the hostname again for the us site?.....
<superm1> hum
<Daviey> (lazy web)
<Daviey> superm1: weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<superm1> yeah that's the host people see, not the one that i ssh into..
<Daviey> oh yeah
<Daviey> it's the ol' mythbuntu.org server, isn't it?
<superm1> no it's not
<Daviey> is this one of jumpkicks?
<superm1> no, axel thimm's
<superm1> okay i found my way in, and the logs are mirrored to this box too
<superm1> but unfortunately
<superm1> cd httpd/
<superm1> -bash: cd: httpd/: Permission denied
<Daviey> fedora?
<superm1> i think probably RHEL
<superm1> Red Hat Enterprise Linux Server release 5.2 (Tikanga)
<directhex> hah @ logs without permissions :/
<directhex> sounds like the only option is a php page to process logs O_o
<superm1> logs directory is owned by root
<superm1> so thinking still that wouldnt work
<directhex> feh :|
<Daviey> those crazy RHEL'ers
<superm1> they probably think we do some weird/crazy stuff
<hume> hi...I have a mythbuntu-installation, where I have installed a new nvidia-graphics card, but I have problems getting the res right. TV is panasonic TH-42PV80P, documentation says native res is 1024 x 768 (which is strange since it is a wide screen TV) - nvidia vard reads EDID and tries with 1240x1024 res, but it shows only part of the desktop - anypne can help configure this card correctly?
<directhex> Daviey, did you extract any stats?
<ubun2Junky> I´m looking to upgrading my mythbox so it´s HD compatible.  I´ve got a PVR-150 card right now...  I´m assuming I´m going to have to upgrade.  How about my graphics card?  Just wondering what other people have as far as a HD setup for myth?
<directhex> graphics card sadly makes no odds in linux right now for hd
<directhex> you're US based?
<ubun2Junky> directhex, yup
<directhex> should get away with it CPUwise then
<directhex> planning on receiving your broadcasts how?
<ubun2Junky> cable
<ubun2Junky> so my pvr 150 will receive HD signals?
<directhex> no.
<directhex> analog or digital cable?
<ubun2Junky> analog
<ubun2Junky> I don´t have a cable box on my tv if that´s what you mean.
<directhex> no idea then. yank tech is out of my comfort zome. ask #mythtv-users
<hads> heh
 * hads also
<ubun2Junky> I´ve seen some hauppauge units like hvr-1250 just wondering if that´s the sort of tuner that I´ll have to upgrade my pvr-150 to?
<tgm4883_laptop> ubun2Junky, something like the HVR-1600 would do you well
<tgm4883_laptop> it's supported in 8.10
<ubun2Junky> is that all I need to upgrade?
<tgm4883_laptop> well being that all I know that you have is a PVR-150, I don't know
<ubun2Junky> geforce 5600 video card for the output
<ubun2Junky> running on a amd 2.5mhz with 500mb
<ubun2Junky> I read that HD is processor intensive... so I´m also assuming that PC will need to get upgraded...
<tgm4883_laptop> well the video card might do, the processor might do also.  Upgrade both of those would help
<directhex> "HD" just means "video which is at least 720 pixels tall"
<directhex> anything else is a per-case question
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, that is very true
<directhex> low bitrate 1280x720 mpeg2 will play on any old thing. high bitrate unsliced paff-encoded h264.....
<directhex> at 1920x1080.....
<ubun2Junky> if you wanted the higher resolution then you need better tuner, video and processor?
<directhex> honestly i have no idea about analog hd cable. i simply can't help you on that topic
<directhex> i don't know anythikng to receive that direct, off the top of my head, but frankly i don't give a toss about products which only help americans
<ubun2Junky> directhex, you using cable then?
<directhex> dvb-t
<ubun2Junky> satellite...  gotcha.
<directhex> which is what everyone in the world who isn't america uses instead of atsc, for digital over-the-air broadcast
<directhex> satellite is dvb-s
<ubun2Junky> woops...
<ubun2Junky> where are you at?
<directhex> check the hostmask.
<ubun2Junky> nice...  common wealth nation!
<hads> Haha h264 1080i is annoying yes.
<ubun2Junky> has anyone tried this HDHomeRun?
<superm1> yeah a bunch of us have one
<superm1> quite nice toys
<ubun2Junky> sounds pretty cool...  will it stream to vnc player?
<superm1> vnc?
<superm1> vnc doesn't support Xv, so usually video doesnt make sense to watch
<superm1> but if you are meaning VLC, yeah you can stream to VLC
<ubun2Junky> superm1, woops... yeah that´s what I meant
<ubun2Junky> so if you´re getting regular tv cable without the need for a cable box is that what they refer to as QAM?
<ubun2Junky> vs ATSC which is what you get with the rabbit ears?
<superm1> QAM means digital unencrypted cable
<superm1> you can get it without a cable box yes
<superm1> if your HDTV supports QAM, you can go do a scan and see what you would get with it
<superm1> ATSC is  the OTA variant of digital TV
<ubun2Junky> what I get with comcast for $12 a month!
<superm1> well it's only the unencrypted stations
<superm1> so you'll have to see how many are actually unencrypted
<ubun2Junky> so currently I´m also viewing encrypted channels?  But with the HD switch they´ll be encrypted?
<ubun2Junky> homerun sites says at my location I can get 23 programs with digital antenna and 88 programs with digital cable.
<tgm4883_laptop> digital switch
<tgm4883_laptop> not HD switch
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a difference
<ubun2Junky> so this says that without the cable box!  I will get 23 programs...  if I purchase digital cable from comcast I will get 88 programs?  Sry really newbie here on this subject!
<superm1> ubun2Junky, well do you have a high def TV right now?  or at least a TV that supports digital TV?
<superm1> you can do an experiment and see what you'll get
<ubun2Junky> I have HD tv, but nothing that will push a HD signal to it.
<tgm4883_laptop> tv model number?
<hads> I'm guessing he is refering to a digital tuner.
<ubun2Junky> samsung 32"series 5 lcd
<ubun2Junky> instructions say that I have ntsc, atsc, qam tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> theres the info we're looking for
<tgm4883_laptop> so you can use your TV to see what channels the HDHomerun would get
<ubun2Junky> I´m just trying to make sense of what those abbreviations mean...
<tgm4883_laptop> well superm1 did tell you earlier
<tgm4883_laptop> approx 10 minutes ago
<ubun2Junky> yes he did...  it really helped...
<tgm4883_laptop> so then hook your cable up to your TV and scan for channels
<ubun2Junky> so ntsc is what is eventually going away?
<ubun2Junky> cool... thx for you´re help guys...  I think I can better understand what I´m reading now!  I´ll give this another try.
<hanfm> hello, when i enter http://192.168.100.104/mythweb/tv to upload files via mythweb i got this: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d963115a
<hanfm> whats the matter for that?
<directhex> is your backend configured properly? do you have any channels set up?
<hanfm> ahh no i didnt set up channels, i dont have a tuner/tv card
<hanfm> backend is configeres
<hanfm> d
<directhex> then why are you trying to go to the /tv address?
<directhex> /tv shows you your listing data
<hanfm> oh, i thought...
<hanfm> where can i upload video files?
<hads> Huh, what do you upload files for?
<hads> Oh video files, you wouldn't upload those.
<hanfm> what should i do?
<tgm4883_laptop> what exactly are you trying to do?
<tgm4883_laptop> or should I guess?
<hads> :)
<hanfm> i want to get a video file on my frontend/backend
<hads> Put it on the disk.
<tgm4883_laptop> Like a movie?
<hanfm> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> well stick the movie in your mythvideo directory
<hanfm> via smb?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-27
<hads> NFS/SSH/CIFS/whatever
<hanfm> ok ill try ;-)
<directhex> uploading gigs via a web browser = pain
<directhex> trust me
<hanfm> thanks, i did it in some way on another configuration but i dont know how i did
<hanfm> why?
<directhex> http forms are not designed for it
<hads> It just is.
<hanfm> isnt there any plugin?
<hads> Nothing in the chain is designed for it.
<hanfm> okok
<hanfm> i think ftp would work fine
<hads> Well yeah, that's not HTTP though :)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea notice how the f is different than the ht
<hanfm> but i think an aditional ftp-daemon is not useful
<hanfm> or does it need so much sources as samba?
<hanfm> nt so much sourcfes as samba
<hanfm> because i want to keep the stress low
<jsringst> Helpl :)   Somehow my disk ran out of space... didn
<hanfm> my cpu is celeron 866 -.-
<jsringst> err
<hads> Yeah, it'll do that.
<jsringst> Helpl :)   Somehow my disk ran out of space... didn't realize it, shutddown system. Then today I boot it up and can't connect to frontend... try mythfilldatabase and says no database link defined.   How do I repair my broken database/link and get the frontend up and running again?
<hads> Your database is probably broken. You may be able to repair it.
<hads> You will need the username and password from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<jsringst> yeah checked that and all the fields were empty
<hads> You checked "that" and "all the fields" were empty?
<jsringst> DBUserName, DBPassword, DBName, DBType
<hads> Well that sounds odd.
<hads> Check the mythtv logs to see what they say.
<jsringst> where are those located?
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<squish102> what is the ati tool to set video settings?
<jsringst> ok here is a the error part from the logs ... its a few lines ... so I apoligize now :)
<jsringst> 2008-09-26 08:03:36.489 NVP: Prebuffer wait timed out 10 times.
<jsringst> 2008-09-26 08:03:37.820 NVP: Prebuffer wait timed out 10 times.
<jsringst> 2008-09-26 08:03:38.543 RingBuf(/storage/livetv/1016_20080926073639.mpg) Error:
<jsringst> Waited 16 seconds for data, aborting.
<jsringst> 2008-09-26 08:03:39.146 [mpeg2video @ 0xb73faa88]ac-tex damaged at 15 14
<jsringst> 2008-09-26 08:03:39.146 [mpeg2video @ 0xb73faa88]Warning MVs not available
<jsringst> 2008-09-26 08:03:39.150 NVP: Prebuffer wait timed out 10 times.
<jsringst> 2008-09-26 08:03:39.256 [mpStarting mythfrontend.real..
<jsringst> 2008-09-26 18:07:52.179 ERROR: Unable to create schemalock table: Driver error w
<jsringst> as [2/1046]:
<jsringst> QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query
<jsringst> Database error was:
<jsringst> No database selected
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin | jsringst
<Zinn> jsringst: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883_laptop> mute will be lifted in 30 secs
<jsringst> note to self ... pastebin for future reference...
<jsringst> hads, did you see all that?  did it make sense?
<jsringst> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<jsringst> Help:  Reconnecting to database after diskfull error.... link to log file --> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1939f2ce  --- thanks in advance :)
<tgm4883_laptop> is your disk still full?
<hanfm1> how can i change the brightness level?
<hanfm1> and gamma
<squish102> why can i not select the amdCCCLE in the control center? i have an onboard amd gfx card
<jsringst> no its not still full I cleaned up a couple gigs
<foxbuntu> squish102, if the button is greyed out its not installed
<foxbuntu> squish102, sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<squish102> thanks foxbuntu
<hads> jsringst: Yeah, I'd imagine your database is corrupt.
<squish102> any1 have an ATi Radeon HD 3200 gfx card working with myth?
<jsringst> so how to you fix a corrupt database?
<foxbuntu> jsringst, a repair on the tables should take care of it is it is in fact corrupted
<jsringst> how can I go about doing that?
<foxbuntu> jsringst, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/repair.html
<jsringst> where are the mythtv sql files located to use that repair util on?
<squish102> on mythbuntu, during booting, how do i see what is all loading?
<squish102> like the [ok] or [fail]
<hads> squish102: In grub edit the boot line to remove the splash
<squish102> thanks
<hads> jsringst: `mysqlcheck mythconverg`
<rhpot1991> jsringst: /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/optimize_mythdb.pl
<rhpot1991> jsringst: may also be helpful
<hads> Yup
<tritium> Hello.  Due to adding and later deleting some capture cards, mythtv-status and mythweb report that I have tuners 1, 2, and 6.  Is there a way to renumber tuner 6 to 3?  Perhaps by editing the card id in a mysql database?
<hads> tritium: Don't worry about it it's just a unique id.
<tritium> hads: it is exceedingly annoying
<hads> heh
<rhpot1991> tritium: I think you can edit the ID in the db, don't quote me on it though
<rhpot1991> just double check that other tables aren't referencing it
<tritium> hads: I know, I'm anal about that kind of thing...
<hads> You could update it but since mysql doens't support foriegn keys you'll need to do it in each table that references it.
<tritium> That sounds non-trivial.
<hads> There's probably not that many tables but you'll need to figure it out by yourself.
<tritium> OK, thank you.
<hads> If you can delete all the cards and start again then you could do it too.
<hads> A TRUNCATE in mysql will reset the auto increment.
<tritium> That wouldn't be too bad...
<hads> (from memory)
<hads> Not somethin that I've tried but the process should be, delete cards through mythtc-setup, go into mysql issue a TRUNCATE and then re-add cards in mythtv-setup.
<tritium> Hmm, I'm a mysql novice, though.
<hads> Not difficult, just a `TRUNCATE TABLE foo` from the mysql prompt.
<tritium> hmm, ok, I'll look into it.  Thank you so much!
<hads> Beware that doing things in the database may snap your setup in halk though.
<hads> s/halk/half/
<tritium> Yeah, perhaps I'll use the intrepid release as an excuse to reinstall.
<tritium> (and not touch the db)
<tritium> Thanks, hads and rhpot1991!  :)
<hads> np
<rhpot1991> np
<MythbuntuGuest83> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest83> Can anyone help me out with cx18 and HVR-1600?
<rgvguplb> hi... how does one watch live tv using mythbuntu? i see only snow...using mythbuntu with a pvr-350 card
<rgvguplb> how do i change the channel?
<rhpot1991> rgvguplb: sounds like maybe you didn't setup the correct input or something
<rhpot1991> that or your cable connection isn't working
<rgvguplb> well, i don't know anything about mythtv... this is the first time i've tried it...
<rgvguplb> i just attached the cable into a three way splitter... one now goes to my regular tv, one to my cable modem, and the other to my computer... is that how it's supposed to be wired?
<rgvguplb> the remote seems to be working, but slowly... i have the tv guide displayed now and i don't know how to get out of it...
<rgvguplb> i hit the back/exit button on the remote but it's not doing anything...
<rgvguplb> i also have a dvd in the computer's drive, but don't know how to watch it...
<rhpot1991> rgvguplb: try the stop button
<rgvguplb> i'll try that as soon as i reboot the pc... it's starting up now...
<rhpot1991> as far as dvd's I believe you need mythvideo installed to handle that
<rgvguplb> okay, it's rebooted... and the menu is displayed... i choose 'watch tv' and....
<rgvguplb> now i see snow...
<rgvguplb> i hit the "guide" button andnow i see the tv guide...
<rgvguplb> little screen on top right still shows snow though...
<rgvguplb> i hit stop on the remote... and now the schedule is gone... and i see lots of snow...
<rgvguplb> i actually was able to see a advertisement for a minute, and another time i could see the tv schedule channel from the cable company... that's all i've seen other than snow...
<rhpot1991> try changing the channel?
<rgvguplb> how does one change a channel?
<rhpot1991> hit some numbers then enter, or up and down or channel up and channel down
<rhpot1991> do you happen to have a cable box for your cable?
<rgvguplb> no cable box
<rgvguplb> i hit the arrow (down) and some stuff came up on the bottom part of the screen...
<rgvguplb> it shows a channel number, and "seinfeld", as well as some info on the episode...
<rgvguplb> then it disappears, and show me a screen full of snow...
<rgvguplb> i hit the "ok" button and it says "position saved"...
<rgvguplb> i hit it again and then it says "position cleared"
<rgvguplb> what is it talking about?
<rgvguplb> now i see something...
<rgvguplb> it's channel 2.. which is normally the channel guide from the cable company....
<rgvguplb> what the heck did i press to do that????
<rgvguplb> do i need to press "ok" to change the channel?
<rgvguplb> it appears that when i hit the up/down buttons on the remote, and it displays channel 12 at the bottom, and i hit "ok", it shows channel 2 on the screen...
<rhpot1991> hit 2 then ok
<rhpot1991> it lets you flip around but not change to that channel unless you tell it so
<rgvguplb> okay, i tried hitting '2', then ok.... it showed me snow....
<rgvguplb> i hit '12' and then hit 'ok', it shows me channel 2....
<rhpot1991> unplug that cable and plug it into your tv
<rhpot1991> make sure you are getting something on it
<rhpot1991> verify you are plugged into the right spot on the card as well
<rgvguplb> well, it's coming out of a splitter already, and my daughter is watching tv.... not to mention the other cable is going to my cable modem, and i'm using that too....
<rgvguplb> it seems the only channel i can get is channel 2, and the only way i get it is by selecting channel 12....
<rhpot1991> double check your settings in mythtv-setup as well
<rhpot1991> make sure you have the right input, channels are associated, etc
<rgvguplb> i'm getting a good picture on channel 18, but am not sure what channel it really is that's showing....
<rgvguplb> okay... i can see what channel it is...
<rgvguplb> it's channel 3 showing on channel 18....
<rhpot1991> there is an option at a point to specify if you are using broadcast or cable signal
<rhpot1991> sounds like that is mixed up
<rgvguplb> i guess you must be right....
<rgvguplb> i will try to fiddle around with it some more...
<rgvguplb> at least, i got something more than snow...
<rgvguplb> thanks a lot for the assistance....
<rgvguplb> i was really uncertain how to use the remote....
<rgvguplb> bye!
<rhpot1991> good luck
<squish102> how do i get the latest ati catalyst drivers?
<squish102> or how do i know what version of driver i have now?
<directhex> dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx
<squish102> thanks
<superm1> the latest can be gotten from AMD's website squish102
<squish102> superm1 so i should not select 'restricted drivers' to uninstall current drivers, then download and install them direct, no apt-getting anything?
<superm1> squish102, well if you want the latest get them from AMD's site
<superm1> if you want the ones that shipped with the distro, get them from restricted manager
<squish102> the ati HD3200 does not work with the apt-get version :(
<bronson> Oh holy cow.
<bronson> Mythbuntu won't allow me to install a front-end unless I can connect to the database AT INSTALLATION TIME?
<bronson> You've got to be kidding.
<bronson> This hoses anyone who needs ndsiwrapper or other obscure drivers.
<rhpot1991> bronson: I was under the impression that you can continue even if it fails and clean up later.  Why not just hard wire it till the install is done then modify it later?
<superm1> rhpot1991, that functionality was torn since people were breaking things
<superm1> the only other option is to put up some kind of warning that it couldnt connect to your backend to set a few things up, but that's less than ideal
<rhpot1991> hardwiring seems like the best option then
<|dthacker|> I'm trying to log in to schedulesdirect.org.  I'm getting "Error establishing an encrypted connection to schedulesdirect.org. Error code 8048.  Any ideas"
<|dthacker|> Hi, I'm not able to get my program listings with mythfilldatabase.   output is here: http://pastebin.com/m4739acc4
<superm1> |dthacker|, looks like you're entering the wrong user/pass if anything
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey is anyone here good with lirc? Im having some weird problems
<destructar> hi all... i'm setting up a front end right now using mythbuntu 8.04. any guides you could direct me to for getting an apple bluetooth keyboard paired with this thing?
<destructar> i'm using the first generation bluetooth keyboard and a Broadcom Corp. BCM2033 Bluetooth dongle
<destructar> (first gen apple bluetooth keyboard that is)
<bronson> sorry, was afk
<bronson> rhpot1991, because the Next button is grayed out until it succeeds at connecting to the backend.
<ajhtiredwolf> im trying to get lirc to work with mythbuntu, im having a few issues, for some reason there is a big delay before it executes the button i push, and it will freeze for a split second when a button is pushed. Also, totem out of no where stopped working with lirc
<bronson> afaict, it's impossible to install a frontend unless you can connect to the backend during the install process.
<bronson> Which I think is a bad assumption.
<bronson> ajhtiredwolf, do you see the delay in irw?
<ajhtiredwolf> bronson, no it doesnt happen with other programs
<bronson> well, I get that delay too in Myth.  It's weird.  Sometimes it locks everything up for a few seconds, sometimes it works fine.
<ajhtiredwolf> bronson, delay is set to 0 in the in the mythbuntu lirc config file
<ajhtiredwolf> bronson, huh, so just a common bug?
<bronson> Dunno.  All I can say is that it hasn't bothered me enough for me to spend much time on it.
<bronson> Bigger fish to fry right now...
<ajhtiredwolf> bronson, its pretty bad on my end, just turning the volume up or down can make it lock up while doing so, so if im turning up the volume say 50 percent, that is about 6 second where it locks up and no video or sound stream
<bronson> Ouch.  Well...  if you figure out what it is, I hope you'll report back here.  :)
<bronson> Maybe ask on mythtv-users?
<ajhtiredwolf> will do, and nooo way hah, i went in there one time and they hate ubuntu users
<bronson> So tell them you're using mythdora.  :)
<ajhtiredwolf> i got called stupid noob, and useless ubuntu user a little too much
<ajhtiredwolf> alright well besides that do you know how to tell mythbunu where to find the music and video files? I have the video and music plugin, but i dont see an option to set directory
<bronson> I forget.
<bronson> It's some config option somewhere.
<bronson> I don't have Myth running right now or I'd look.
<ajhtiredwolf> hmm i cant figure totem out, for whatever reason, some times after resetting lirc it works
<ajhtiredwolf> some times it stops working
<ajhtiredwolf> its bipolar
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello I have question about mythrename -- how do I use it in ubuntu ?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I cannot seem to get it to run
<zabbadapp> Redhammer_the_Ol: example: mythrename.pl --link /var/lib/mythtv/tv/by_name/ --format "%T/%y%m%d  %- "
<Redhammer_the_Ol> oh let me try that
<zabbadapp> Redhammer_the_Ol: will in the directory "by_name" (must exist i think) create folders for each kind of show ... i.e. Simpsons, The Aprentice, and so on ... (thats the %T/ in the string) ... and in each such folder you have your simpsons episodes like this:080925 Del 418 säsong 19 - Lisa gör en dokumentär...mpg  ...
<rhpot1991> Redhammer_the_Ol: you might need to chmod +x the script
<rhpot1991> it lives in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I presume that /var/lib/mythtv/ should be replaced with where my recordigns are
<zabbadapp> Redhammer_the_Ol: Yes!  ... I also have another mythrename with a different format that creates content for a directory I call "by_date" ..
<zabbadapp> Redhammer_the_Ol: or no, where you want the generated soft links to be created ... it gets the data from the database .. no need to point out the actual recordings
<zabbadapp> Redhammer_the_Ol: (I use the softlink aproach ... --link ... I have never tried any other way)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hmm I am confused
<Redhammer_the_Ol> when I run the script
<Redhammer_the_Ol> all I get is > symbol
<Redhammer_the_Ol> this is what I entered:
<Redhammer_the_Ol> mythrename.pl --link /media/data/by-date/ --format "%T/%y%m%d %-
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I am missing a "
<zabbadapp> hmm, something is missing in the end: should be  --format "%T/%y%m%d  %- "
<zabbadapp> hehe, my irc-client transforms some of the % things into nothing :-)
<zabbadapp> try this instead: --format "%Y-%m/%d %T %- "
<zabbadapp> gahh!! again
<frank23> do I need to download a firmware to use the pvr-150 IR blaster in gutsy?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> what is the odd symbol mean
<zabbadapp> but yes, the string should be ended with a " .. and you can read the help in mythrename about what each %<letter> does .. so you can make your own naming standard
<Redhammer_the_Ol> mythrename.pl --help
<Redhammer_the_Ol> bash: mythrename.pl: command not found
<Redhammer_the_Ol> odly enough that returns an erro
<zabbadapp> is it chmod ugo+x  ?  (executable)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> mythrename.pl --verbose --format "%c_%Y%m%d%H%i%s"
<Redhammer_the_Ol> is similar to what it should look like
<zabbadapp> and if you are in the same directory as the script, are you writing "./mythrename.pl"  ?? as executables in the current directory isnt run by default .. you have to specify the file by path (which ./ is the same as current directory)
<zabbadapp> yep, that string should do it ... there are many interesting options once you get --help to display
<frank23> anybody here uses the ir blaster on pvr-150 in gutsy?
<tgm4883_laptop> mikal, ping
<Redhammer_the_Ol> oh something is happening this time
<Redhammer_the_Ol> thank you now got it to work
<weiser> Hey I have an installation on the newest version, it is running on some old hardware but, normaly it is running fine, but every 10 min. it make 5-6 "prebuffering pause". because the mythfrontend goes up in cpu load, have anybody some ideas what it is, and if I can turn it off?
<Blaidd> I have a question about recording digital cable without using a set to box.
<tritium> Blaidd: is it _unencrypted_ QAM-256?
<Blaidd> no, that's the problem, unfortunately.  I know that I can record QAM from my provider for the channels that they don't encrypt, but that's not all of the channels that I get.
<Blaidd> Is there anyway to digitally record the "premium" channels that they send?
<tritium> Yes, that is a problem.
<Blaidd> (that are encrypted of course)
<Blaidd> Or am I just wanting too much for this stage of the game :)
<tritium> Without an STB?  Not that I'm aware of.  And if there were, I would imagine it would be legally questionable.
<Blaidd> And most set top boxes only send out a digital signal through things like firewire right?
<tritium> Yes.
<Blaidd> I don't mind using the set top boxes, so long as I can get a digital signal, but that doesn't seem to be be possible with the cards I've been looking at..
<Blaidd> (get a digital signal to my mtyhbox I mean)
<Blaidd> Maybe I can ask a quesiton then tritium?
<tgm4883_laptop> you just did
<tgm4883_laptop> didn't really give him a choice there did you
<Blaidd> Well seeing as how we did answer it would appear that there's always a choice :)
<Blaidd> he*
<Blaidd> and didn't*
<Blaidd> I suffer from a case of difficulty typing
<tgm4883_laptop> well you would gather more answers if you did ask your question ;)
<tritium> Blaidd: sorry, I had stepped away.
<Blaidd> :)  Since I can't get a digital signal to my mythbox, I'm using the Hauppage 500 cards, but I'm getting diagonal lines that are showing up and dark scenes are grainy..
<Blaidd> Is that just a function of the analouge input, or is there something else I can do to try and change some settings
<Blaidd> no worries tritium..
<tritium> Sounds like an analog issue.
<Blaidd> damn
<Blaidd> oh well.. I guess I"ll have to find some way to cope
<Blaidd> Thanks
<tritium> I would like to see mythtv implement a liveTV commercial volume adjustment or mute.  I hate how commercials are *so* loud compared to actual programming.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-09-28
<balz> I have a weird problem with mythweb:  I can access the video section, and the titles of my videos appear, but they have no cover art.  Also, when I click on the video name, mythweb cannot find the file.  What gives?
<zabbadapp> my tv-card for analog cable-tv isn't sampling the sound on line in (i have a loop cable). I can hear the tv-sound if I unmute line-in, but it is "live" so if I pause the sound doesn't. I have set the sound capture to RR in alsamixer.
<frank23> I'm having problems with lirc in mythbuntu intrepid. kernel can't load some modules it seems. (pvr-150)
<bronson> I apt-get upgraded and now my volume doesn't work.
<bronson> Anyone else see this?
<darthanubis> nope
<bronson> darthanubis, did you add Myth to an Ubu desktop?
<darthanubis> yes, always do
<bronson> Huh, bizarre.
<bronson> I'll hope that another apt-get upgrade fixes it.
<darthanubis> right now, I'm actually on 8.10
<bronson> I figure it's Pulse related.
<darthanubis> yeah, Pulse seems to be more trouble than its worth
<darthanubis> great my whole net connection is losing packets...
<narfi> i added another share folder and started transfering files from an xp laptop, partway through the samba share quit, and i cant figure out how to get it working properly again, ive reconfigured and restarted it, but that doesnt seem to help
<frank23> Did anyone get the ir blaster on the pvr-150 working in gutsy:  http://pastebin.com/m50d97ad2
<narfi> yes i did for dishnetwork, it worked fine
<frank23> narfi: I just realised my lircd.conf is not good.
<narfi> ok, i dont actually know that much about it, its been a while, it was mostly done automaticly on the install, but i did have to install the channel change script manualy
<frank23> narfi: how did you find which codeset to use?
<frank23> http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/lmilk/IRcodesets.html
<narfi> are you using the mythbuntu-control-centre?
<frank23> ummm no...
<narfi> make life easy for yourself :)
<narfi> install it
<narfi> it does everything automaticly for you
<narfi> it has a tab called infrared devices, and in that tab you can enable a remote control, or enable an ir transmitter, there are drop down charts and you just select your remote etc
<frank23> narfi: i'll try
<narfi> ok, hope it works for you :)
<frank23> narfi: control centre in gutsy doesn't setup ir blaster
<narfi> oh, im sorry, i thought it did
<frank23> narfi: you're using hardy?
<narfi> must be, im not sure, my most recent install was 6 months or so ago
<frank23> ok
<narfi> didnt mean to mislead you
<frank23> no problem
<narfi> could you just upgrade?
<frank23> I can send signals (the ir blaster blinks) and I think I'm sending the right ones
<narfi> ok, then you just need to set up the channel changer script in mythtv
<frank23> I'm gonna upgrade to intrepid when it's released in october. I have the alpha installed. I'll try that again
<narfi> its in one of the options, but i dont remember where it is
<narfi> you need to download the script, and then enter it in the setup
<frank23> I think they're the right ones but the box doesn't power off and on like it should
<frank23> narfi: ok
<narfi> i remember there was a tutorial on the ubuntu website
<narfi> probably has a link to the script as well
<frank23> something like this http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/lmilk/change_channel
<narfi> yes, that or something similar
<narfi> i remember there was an alternate for dishnetwork, because it needed an extra select to start the whole process off, dont know what your changing though
<frank23> ok
<frank23> narfi: I think the problem was I held the blaster to far from the receiver. 1 cm is too far apparently!
<ajhtiredwolf> im trying to configure the video plugin, when i try and add cover art, it says no images found, what directory is it looking in?
<orso> Hi, i just installed mythbuntu x86_64 and tried upgrading nvidia-glx, the result was that /usr/lib32 was missing so i just linked it to /usr/lib. After upgrading mythtv dosnt start automatically
<orso> libGL.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<orso> should i unlink /usr/lib32, hmm maybe, i try it
<orso> didnt help
<orso> hmm, those nvidia-drivers must be compiled for a 32-bit system, so why does the 64-bit version install 32-bits
<orso> what file control that
<orso> i think i just redo this install
<notz> hy, anyone in here who has also problems with lirc & dev/input on intrepid?
<notz> since 2-3 weeks my x-server seems to cut all keys, and since ~2 weeks i get all keys 4-5 times
<rtrevor> I'm having problems with LIRC saying it can't get exclusive access to the input device in Intrepid
<notz> that message is standard, but your lircd is working with dev/input ?
<rtrevor> yeah, it all works fine if I stop xorg
<rtrevor> but it's using dev/input yeah
<notz> yeah, lircd works also i i stop x , inputlircd works also with x
<notz> but with input lircd i can't solve the repeating problem
<rtrevor> have you tried setting delay in .lircrc? might help filter out some repeat key presses
<notz> that's not working with inputlirc
<notz> but seems to be an issue of my harmony, because with original hauppauge it is not repeating
<zabbadapp> how to change color of the chroma key (i think that's the name) ... I have a crop filter to remove noise at the top and bottom of recordings, but they become green during playback
<kirkland> Is intrepid's myth-frontend compatible with hardy backends?
<superm1> should be
<superm1> same protocol version
<kirkland> superm1: sweet, thanks
<trakie> can someone let me know how the video covers are stored in /video_covers ?  i have been trying to do it through mythweb with the imdb button, but this does not fetch the cover for some reason and i dont have many video files so i would like to try it manually
<trakie> nevermind, figured it out, stored in /video_covers as imdb #, also my permissions were incorrect
<fiyawerx> hm, from my ubuntu desktop, i nfs mounted a share from my mythbuntu box - and the directory now says its owned by hplip:lpadmin
<fiyawerx> it seems like i can read/write to it ok, but is that odd?
<frozenskunk> Can someone help me get my remotes up and running with a commandir? I've been trying for months to get them going with mythbuntu, and had no luck. I can (sometimes) get mode2 to see data, and (sometimes) get irw to see my dish network remote, but can't get my Hauppauge A415-HPG to be recognized. I had it working until the girlfriend did an upgrade to 8.04 and overwrote all the config files, I haven't been able to get them going
<frozenskunk> Can someone help me get my remotes up and running with a commandir? I've been trying for months to get them going with mythbuntu, and had no luck. I can (sometimes) get mode2 to see data, and (sometimes) get irw to see my dish network remote, but can't get my Hauppauge A415-HPG to be recognized. I had it working until the girlfriend did an upgrade to 8.04 and overwrote all the config files, I haven't been able to get them going
<frozenskunk> Can someone help me get my remotes up and running with a commandir? I've been trying for months to get them going with mythbuntu, and had no luck. I can (sometimes) get mode2 to see data, and (sometimes) get irw to see my dish network remote, but can't get my Hauppauge A415-HPG to be recognized. I had it working until the girlfriend did an upgrade to 8.04 and overwrote all the config files, I haven't been able to get them going
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-21
<orificium_> Is there a working mythtv frontend for windows that will connect to a .22 backend?
<dserban_> _ben, flash is now native in 64bitland
<tgm4883> dserban_, well, it's still alpha, and sometimes buggy
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, be fair, mostly buggy
<bronson> I'm thinking about setting up MythTV and tempted to go with 0.22...  sounds like it's getting pretty stable.
<bronson> Is there much new dev effort for 9.10 that I can help test?
<bronson> Looking at mythbuntu.org, it seems like things have been pretty stable lately?
<Technophil> see cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu
<oobe> Setting up mythtv-database (0.22.0~trunk21965-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1) ...
<oobe> Failed to connect to database (incorrect admin password)
<oobe> Failed to create or modify database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<oobe> happens every time
<superm1> oobe, the database is already created /working right?
<superm1> just get those "errors" daily
<oobe> yea
<oobe> its totally functional otherwise
<oobe> i tried running dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<oobe> but each time it wont accept my REAL and CORRECT root sql password
<oobe> makes me wish i left it blank
<oobe> i just worry that some update may need to update my schema
<oobe> or add tables
<oobe> am i worried about nothing?
<superm1> well don't worry about anything, we should realistically not show an error if the db is already set up
<oobe> oh ok
<superm1> does your password use nonalphanumeric characters?
<oobe> strange though i found others reference this on forums and mailing lists
<oobe> no
<oobe> its alphanumeric
<oobe> i can login on console ok
<oobe> i even copied and pasted my password in dpkg-reconfigure to make sure there were no typo's
<oobe> anyway i have to go out now tty thanks for reassuring me i feel a bit better now
<superm1> np.  hopefully can get that more nicely cleaned up :)
<oobe> so its just an error to do with handling upgrade's
<superm1> yup
<drascus321> is there anyway to tune comcast digital cable with mythbuntu?
<superm1> drascus321, only unencrypted channels directly, generally the same ones you'll get OTA
<superm1> you can capture through a STB otherwise
<drascus321> all i could get with the wire direct into my computer was 3 channels and only 1 of them had anything on it
<drascus321> i have been running the cable out into the computer and changing the station on the cable box as a temporary solution
<drascus321> I only have an analog card so there is not a whole lot I can do i think
<notlistening> Hello all, I am having an issue with my CD driver opening and closing with its own mind anyone else having that issue?
<notlistening> well i am initiating the open with the button or software driven and it just closes straight away
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 9.04 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Mythbuntu 9.10 Alpha 6 Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.10/alpha6 :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question
<tgm4883> !release
<Zinn> Mythbuntu 9.04 http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads - Latest Development Release - Mythbuntu 9.10 Alpha 6 http://www.mythbuntu.org/9.10/alpha6
<wescore> hi there i have a terratec dvb-c capture card and it is not listed in mythtv
<orificium> new mythbuntu default theme available in auto-builds repos?
<superm1> it's on gbutters' PPA, not on the auto-builds repo though currently
<superm1> if you are on karmic, it's in karmic too
<orificium> using 9.04 + autobuilds
<superm1> then you'll have to grab it from gbutters' ppa
<orificium> Is there a tar.gz I can find somewhere?
<superm1> or you know what, grab the deb from launchpad directly
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/0.20090920/+build/1252231
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu/0.20090920/+build/1252231/+files/mythtv-theme-mythbuntu_0.20090920_all.deb
<orificium> Have you tried the mythtv frontend for windows?  I tried using the mythinstaller BATCH file, and had to fix a few things, could only get as far as installing mysql
<orificium> superm1: Cool, thanks.
<superm1> dont have windows at all anywhere, so no :)
<orificium> how do you game? :)
<orificium> unfortunately thats where linux fails for me.
<superm1> i don't at all
<superm1> i've got a wii, and a ds. that's my extent of gaming :)
<rhpot1991> orificium: why do you need to install mysql, the frontend should write to your backend's sql server
<rhpot1991> that or I'm mis-informed
<orificium> rhpot1991: it's part of the mythtv windows port.  Shrug
<orificium> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Windows_Port
<rhpot1991> weird, ah well
<orificium> maybe it runs as a backenda s well
<orificium> doesn't say its only a frontend
<orificium> hm, it does recommend XBMC as a frontend if I odn't need a backend
<orificium> which I don't
<orificium> I wonder if I can watch recordings and videos though
<orificium> and on a mythtv .22 backend
<orificium> I'll just have to try it :)
<orificium> I tried the mythtv player but it wouldn't connect since its .22
<superm1> surprised there is no pointy clicky exe for windows
<superm1> where someone has the build process automated
<superm1> and does nightly builds or something
<orificium> theres this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Windows_Watching_Recordings_in_Windows_with_MythTv_Player
<orificium> maybe I need to grab the .6 release candidate
<orificium> but the samba shares + VLC seems to work well enough from a windows box.
<orificium> Now I just need utorrent+webui working under linux :)
<orificium> New Mythbuntu default theme looks nice. I'm a sucker for dark themes.
<mishehu> Essobi: didn't know you were into myth.
<mishehu> so if I want to run a hauppage hvr (pvr?) 2250, is support for the external modules for this card available from the package manager or will I end up needing to download the source myself and build it?
<idget5> howdy
<idget5> when I do a channel search, it only searches up too channel 156, using cable high
<idget5> for mythtv
<idget5> correction, 159
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-22
<lightpriest> hello, I wrote a new grabber for Israel. that is tv_grab_il
<lightpriest> what should I do so it would be included in the xmltv package?
<superm1> submit it upstream to xmltv first
<superm1> and then request that a new version be pulled in via a bug on launchpad (bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmltv)
<lightpriest> ohh ok
<lightpriest> i'm kinda new to this... upstream means the original project?
<superm1> upstream means the xmltv project, yes
<superm1> they've probably got a mailing list or bug tracker for these kinds of thigns
<lightpriest> ok thanks
<superm1> by doing it this way, we don't get into an unmaintainable mode where we have to constantly patch their code, it's better if it's part of that code :)
<lightpriest> yeah, i guess that's be a headache :)
<lightpriest> that would
<Essobi> mishehu: :)
<mishehu> superm1: how's it going man?  moved over to the hill country a few weeks ago
<hondo> Severe weather is the only option I am offered in myth weather set up of Jaunty. This saddens me,
<hondo> .
<Essobi> mishehu: Yea, I play with it a bit..
<Essobi> mishehu: got a few crapture cards
<rwlove> got a sound problem
<rwlove> I think it's distro related because it was working before an update (I believe the update was the problem, can't say for sure)
<rwlove> I've exhaused the ALSA channel
<rwlove> anyone got a good grip on sound in mythbuntu?
<tyabux> I have two questions: first; I'm using an analog tvtuner card. It works perfectly with tvtime. Should I expect to have no problems with myth? Second; I have a 2.9GHz Pentium4. It has 2GB RAM. Would it be suitable for a myth backend?
<wombo> yes, yes
<wombo> mythtv supports any tuners supported by linux
<tyabux> and the hardware should be sufficient?
<_ben> Should be fine
<tyabux> nice.
<_ben> what video card do you have out of interest?
<fedde> anyone have some ideea why using a 2lnb setup ends up with 4 cardinputs in the sql
<Essobi> Morning.
<tyabux> _ben, I'm not entirely sure :)
<tyabux> _ben, it was "Designed for Windows XP", but since then, Pinnacle has sold that division to another company that felt they didn't want to support the card anymore. And since I no longer have the driver cd and the driver can't be found anywhere on the net, it can no longer be used on Windows XP, but works straight out of the box with Ubuntu :)
<tyabux> I have that experience with several hardware components: Designed for Windows XP, doesn't work at all in Windows XP, but works flawlessly in Ubuntu. :)
<gizmobay> ANyone know if I can downgrade MB trunk weekly builds to a previous version?
<_ben> mmm, depends if you upgraded the database i guess
<gizmobay> Yeah, I've got a db backup
<gizmobay> just need a previous rev of MB weekly builds
<gizmobay> Not showing under properties - versions
<gizmobay> trunk21965 is messed up
<gizmobay> nevermind
<gizmobay> changed the pvr res to 480 x 480
<gizmobay> guess it doesn't like that
<namuch> anyone have any advice on upgrading my stable mytbuntu 8.04 system, to a version that will support the hauppage hd-pvr?
<superm1> namuch, you'll have to jump up to either 8.10, 9.04, or 9.10
<superm1> any of them have trunk builds available
<superm1> or someone will have to help get the trunk builds working on 8.04,  they currently don't build there
<namuch> is that something that safely be done using the dist-upgrade process?
<namuch> or, is that even posible with mythbuntu...
<superm1> dist-upgrades are supported by mythbuntu
<superm1> your success rate may vary of course depending on hardware, but software to software - the packages are supported
<namuch> not a lot of custom hardware, since i do a split front/backend setup here
<namuch> my frontends are all netboot off the server, so that will be annoying.  but i'm mostly worried about which version of mythtv would have to be used to have a stable hd-pvr experience
<namuch> since, from what i've seen, it's mostly trunk that supports the hd-pvr, but i've had bad experiences with trunk in the past
<superm1> well 0.22 is around the corner in a few weeks, so just sit tight then
<namuch> you think .22 will be out that soon?  seem like it's been an eternity...
<superm1> well upstream is in feature freeze mode
<superm1> and has been for nearly a month now
<superm1> the tickets are whittling down
<mazda01> i have file called sqlAWDgzx that's located in my / folder. when i look at it it says this on the first line, "The system tables of MySQL Server" can I delete it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-23
<Nockian> any idea when weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org will be back online?
<superm1> Nockian, just that mirror is down, or you mean the builds themselves?
<superm1> Nockian, i'd switch to PPA or UK for now (dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos)
<Nockian> wombo: Failed to fetch http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/fixes-0.21/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release.gpg  Could not connect to weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org:80 (130.133.35.11). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Nockian> er, W: not wombo
<superm1> Daviey, ^ is that a DNS issue with the new server switchover that wasn't anticipated?
<Nockian> i see that mythbuntu.org has ns2.vpserve.com listed as a NS for that domain, and it isn't responding
<Nockian> not part of this issue, but it should be fixed
<superm1> Daviey, ^
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> IIRC, I updated from there fine last night
<tgm4883> hmm, nm, I apparently am using the PPA
<Daviey> err
<Daviey> I'm not seeing ns2 listed, just ns0 and ns1
<Daviey> superm1: i'm pretty sure weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org is down, unrelated to nameservers
<superm1> hm it pings though
<superm1> Daviey, what about why the dailies didn't get pushed the last two days?
<superm1> did / fill up again?
<Daviey> i *hope* not
<Daviey>   25G   25G     0 100% /
<Daviey> ffs
<superm1> how?
<tgm4883> superm1, he's british ;)
<Daviey> root@backup:/home# du -h --max-depth=1
<Daviey> 7.8G	./mythbuntu
<superm1> are you not cleaning up the old builds still?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> cd root@backup:/home/mythbuntu/apt-mirror# ./var/clean.sh
<Daviey> Removing 3287 unnecessary files [5442166784 bytes]...
<Daviey> would seem apt-mirror wasn't running the clean script
<Daviey> which is odd.
<Daviey> pushing a ppa build now.
<superm1> Daviey, what about cleaning up the cron'ed builds?
<superm1> didn't that also have a tendency to get things filled up?
<Daviey> 2.3G./mythbuntu-weekly-build
<Daviey> so yes.. that should be smaller.
<superm1> maybe just after dput, clean up whatever got dput
<Daviey> hmm rm * should do the job, surely.
<superm1> but you don't always want to do that do you?
<superm1> well just dont remove the subdirectories
<superm1> just the * itself
<Daviey> http://87.117.230.144/work-fixes.list
<Daviey> so "rm *" will just remove the cruft
<Daviey> NOT rm -rf
<Daviey> guess:
<Daviey> *.diff.gz
<Daviey> *.dsc
<Daviey> *.build
<Daviey> *.changes
<Daviey> *source.upload
<Daviey> would also do.
<superm1> yeah
<Daviey> commited
<superm1> cool, so hopefully sh*t doesn't hit the fan again :)
<Daviey> i need to work out why apt-mirror isn't cleaning itself.
<tgm4883> cause it's not a cat?
 * Daviey avoids a non-CoC friendly reply.
<Batshua> I'm a little confused about what I've been reading re commercial cuts and mythtranscode -- I can't seem to re-transcode after inserting cuts.  Am I doing something wrong?
<spiderworm> hi, i just installed mythbuntu, but it didnt come with the iwconfig utility installed, and synaptic doesnt have an iwconfig or wireless-tools package... does mythbuntu come with wireless stuff disabled by default?
<spiderworm> Zinn: wireless
<spiderworm> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<spiderworm> !help wireless
<Zinn> !help wireless For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<superm1> spiderworm, if you type iwconfig at the command line it should hopefully tell you what package to isntall to get the tool
<superm1> wireless-tools is what i think you need
<superm1> you probably need to do an apt-get update to find it though (or refresh in synaptic)
<_ben> evening
 * _ben tips hat
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-24
 * superm1 wags his finger
<superm1> (a'la colbert)
<Batshua> Uhm, any help with my transcode issue?
<superm1> i'm not sure off hand myself.  i'd take the silence in the room as no one else is too sure either
<superm1> i can personally transcode with a cutlist
<superm1> so perhaps look in your logs for some more information about anything mythbackend is complaining in the process
<Batshua> well, so apparently mine autotranscoded before
<Batshua> and so the second time I'm not sure they're re-transcoding.
<Batshua> I should poke the logs.
<Batshua> Any idea what I should be looking for?  Or would it stick out like a sore thumb?
<tgm4883> !logs | Batshua
<Zinn> Batshua: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> then be sure to poke superm1  to review those logs personally ;)
<Batshua> Ooh, shiny.  Thanks, tgm!
<tgm4883> np
<Batshua> I'm gonna grab 'em remotely.
<tgm4883> i can review them when I get home too
<superm1> !stab | tgm4883
 * Zinn stabs | tgm4883 with a sharpened mce remote.
<Batshua> Which pastebin do y'all use?
<superm1> !pastebin | Batshua
<Zinn> Batshua: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Batshua> because I'm not gonna do this from the mythbox.
<Batshua> Ah.  Shinysauce.
<tgm4883> mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<tgm4883> the mythbuntu-log-grabber will actually post them there for you
<Batshua> right but right now the tv is off
<Batshua> so I figured I'd do it from here.
<tgm4883> you could also use pastebinit
<tgm4883> which is what MLogG uses
<tgm4883> speaking of
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, MLogG could really use an auto command, that can also be run from the command line
<tgm4883> ala, silent mode
<superm1> i recommended that ages ago...
<superm1> i say if it doesn't find a DISPLAY variable or what not, then it should offer to run in the command line
<superm1> as well as some command line switch to do the same
<tgm4883> yea, I agree
<tgm4883> oh well, home time
<Batshua> AHA
<Batshua> I am having transcoding failures!
<Batshua> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m285e0869
<superm1> so you have your profiles set up wrong probably
<superm1> if no one in here can help out, check in #mythtv-users
<superm1> just share that same pastebin with them
<Batshua> profiles?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, that should be easy enough to do...did ou file a bug/feature request for it?
<spiderworm> i have mythbuntu installed and mythtv working properly... however, everytime i start the computer up it auto logs me in, and then it tries to start up the mythbuntu control centre... how can i make it not launch the mythbuntu control centre with ever reboot?
<superm1> spiderworm, probably clear the xfce session startup cache
<spiderworm> superm1, i checked the session startup application list and i didnt see the mythbuntu control centre listed in there
<superm1> two solutions
<superm1> 1) close everything, and log out of xfce, make sure it saves your session when it asks
<superm1> 2) remove the contents of the cache directory in ~
<spiderworm> thank you, i'll try those
<spiderworm> while i have you here, are you able to tell me what a CATV converter box does?
<spiderworm> it seems it converts a digital signal to analog, but does it do anything else?
<spiderworm> is it a cable descrambler or something?
<superm1> they used to be descramber's yes
<superm1> nowadays they decrypt digital signals with a decryption key
<spiderworm> i c
<spiderworm> so i am trying to figure out ugh why my CATV converter hooked up to an older tv seems to get a lot more channels than my Hauppauge PVR-500
<spiderworm> i guess that the Hauppague PVR-500 is an analog card, and so it can only pick up the analog channels... 2-30 or so
<superm1> hook up the converter box to your PVR-500 and then use an IR blaster to change the channels then
<superm1> you could then record from the cable box
<spiderworm> if i get a digital tv recording card, should it be able to pick up the digital channels?
<spiderworm> if i hook the converter box up to the pvr-500 and use an ir blaster to change the channels, will it be able to record two different channels at once?
<spiderworm> i dont think that would work, right?
<mrand> Generally, one converter box = being able to capture/record one channel.
<spiderworm> yeah
<spiderworm> wow, the hauppauge wintv-hvr-1800 looks sweet... anyone tried one of those?
<mrand> Maybe someone else here has, but I haven't.   You can goggle the terms 'hvr-1800 mythtv' and see what kinds of hits you get.  the mythtv wiki is pretty good at listing known working stuff.
<Batshua> lemme check
<Batshua> Oh wait, no, my error.
<Batshua> I have the 1250.
<spiderworm> the wiki says kernel recompilation is necessary, but also says it works fine with the latest v4l-dvb drivers
<mrand> wiki could very well be old on topics such as that.
<spiderworm> why would kernel recompilation be neccessary if it those latest drivers could just be installed?
<mrand> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/engine?list=mythtv&do=search_results&search_forum=forum_1&search_string=hvr-1800
<mrand> second thread down.
<mrand> has a decent summary.
<danfinn> I'm building my first mythbuntu server.  I have it connected to my Panasonic Viera HD TV via VGA cable.  I cannot seem to get more than 640x480 for a resolution.  I know for a fact that the TV can handle more than this, when I plug my macbook in I get about double the pixesls
<styelz> whats up with weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org
<styelz> ppa works ok
<Daviey> styelz: looks like a problem with the actual server
<Daviey> can you use the UK one until superm1 sorts out that one.
<styelz> im using ppa
<styelz> not sure if its the same ppa.launchpad.net
<luke_> any ideas when .22 will be out?
<styelz> was just wondering if to update to .22
<styelz> thats trunk yea?
<styelz> so i just add this to apt/sources.list deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/trunk-0.22/ubuntu jaunty main  then do an apt-get update and upgrade
<styelz> mysqldump'ed my db first.
<MythbuntuGuest40> I am running Mythbuntu 9.04 backend/frontend. I rebooted last night and a few of files of recorded shows were deleted and nothing is showing up on Mythweb under "Upcomming Recordings." There are recording schedules but it didn't record anything last night. Can anyone help?
<styelz> did you change your hostname ?
<MythbuntuGuest40> I don't think so. I'll check
<MythbuntuGuest40> No, it's the same
<jedlhl> is there a tool for decrypting BD in linux or is it only possible to do in windows at this stage?
<htpc> hi short question, where should I look when my /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend starts up fine manually
<htpc> but not automatically
<htpc> when my system boots the boot up claims "starting myth backen [OK}" but mythbackend is not started, a sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start works fine from terminal
<htpc> should I just try and add it to services _
<htpc> ?
<gizmobay> I keep getting a connection refused on the trunk weeklybuilds.
<gizmobay> Did it change?
<styelz> same here, use uk.weekly.. or ppa.launchpad.net
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-25
<gizmobay> thanks
<MythbuntuGuest68> I asked this question earlier today but I had to leave. I am running a Mythbuntu backend/frontend which had worked flawlessly until last night when I rebooted. Nothing shows up under upcoming recordings, even if I set a specific episode to record. I've tried adding new schedules but nothing works. MythWeb says that there are schedules but nothing is recording. Watching Live TV and hitting record works, but schedules don't. Can anyone help?
<darthanubis> weeeiiirrrd
<MythbuntuGuest68> Yeah, 3 episodes of one show were deleted too.
<d__finn> I think I'm pretty close to having a new, first time myth install working.  I can get TV when using mplayer /dev/video0 but nothing via myth
<d__finn> it did pick up all my channels when it did the channel scan though
<d__finn> this is on 9.04
<d__finn> anybody alive?
<gizmobay> you still here d___finn
<gizmobay> d__finn
<d__finn> yup, still here
<d__finn> i think I got it working
<gizmobay> okay
<d__finn> the card type was set to V4L, I switched it to MPEG-2 since I'm using a PVR-150
<d__finn> the video really doesn't look very good though
<gizmobay> oh yes, that'll do it
<d__finn> I'm using a PVR-150
<gizmobay> on the PVR150?
<d__finn> yeah
<d__finn> but the cable signal is good because it looks fine when plugged into the TV
<gizmobay> it won't look as good as the tv
<d__finn> why's that?
<gizmobay> I think the tv signal is processed and some info is naturally lost
<d__finn> the video is slightly shifted to the left, can that be fixed?
<d__finn> and my remote isn't working
<gizmobay> I never ran into the video shift
<d__finn> is there a way to turn the volume up in Myth with the keyboard?
<gizmobay> try utilities/setup -> setup - > SCreen setup wizards
<d__finn> ok, let me check that out
<d__finn> btw, the video shift only happens when watching TV, the myth interface looks perfect
<gizmobay> try f11 volume up
<gizmobay> f10 down
<d__finn> awesome, that fixed the video shift
<d__finn> thanks!
<gizmobay> cool glad it worked
<d__finn> now I just need to get my remote working
<gizmobay> did you setup lirc?
<d__finn> only as far as picking my remote in the MCC
<d__finn> and then I manually started it using /etc/init.d/lirc
<d__finn> i'm going to put fresh batteries in just to be sure
<gizmobay> you have a lircd.conf file
<d__finn> wasn't the batteries
<d__finn> where would that conf file be?
<d__finn> yes, I have one under /etc/
<gizmobay> yes in etc
<d__finn> i do, it has 2 include lines
<d__finn> include "/usr/share/lirc/remotes/hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge"
<gizmobay> yes that is what you want
<gizmobay> did you try irw
<d__finn> let me try now, last night I wasn't getting anything
<gizmobay> ls -al /dev | grep lirc
<d__finn> srw-rw-rw-   1 root   root           0 2009-09-24 20:53 lircd
<gizmobay> hmm should have two
<gizmobay> what's in your /etc/lirc/hardware.conf file?
<d__finn> one sec, rebooting....
<d__finn> once it comes back up I'll try irw also
<d__finn> i'm assuming irw should give me some output when I press buttons on the remote?  I'm getting nothing
<gizmobay> yeah, you should see output
<d__finn> would you like me to pastebin my hardware.conf or where you looking for something specific?
<gizmobay> yeah pastebin it
<d__finn> is there a kernel module that should be getting loaded/
<d__finn> ./kernel/ubuntu/lirc/lirc_pvr150/lirc_pvr150.ko ?
<gizmobay> yeah that's the one
<d__finn> http://pastebin.com/d73c94d04
<gizmobay> lsmod | grep pvr150
<d__finn> nothing is loaded
<d__finn> i've loaded it
<gizmobay> yeah your hardware.conf is messed up
<d__finn> irw now says connection refused
<gizmobay> REMOTE_MODULES="lirc_dev lirc_pvr150"
<gizmobay> REMOTE_DRIVER=""
<d__finn> irw still shows nothing
<gizmobay> rmmod lirc_pvr150
<gizmobay> service lirc restart
<gizmobay> lsmod | grep pvr150
<d__finn> lirc_pvr150            23344  0
<d__finn> lirc_dev               19892  1 lirc_pvr150
<d__finn> ivtv                  150340  1 lirc_pvr150
<gizmobay> cool
<gizmobay> ls -al /dev | grep lirc
<d__finn> still only the entry from before
<gizmobay> try
<gizmobay> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/lircd"
<gizmobay> service lirc restart
<gizmobay> ls -al /dev | grep lirc
<d__finn> lircd: refusing to connect to myself
<d__finn> lircd: device and output must not be the same file: /dev/lircd
<gizmobay> back to
<gizmobay> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/lirc0"
<gizmobay> service lirc restart
<gizmobay> dmesg | grep lirc
<d__finn> [  573.672429] lirc_pvr150: chip found with RX and TX
<d__finn> [  573.672502] lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0
<d__finn> [  573.681480] lirc_pvr150: firmware haup-ir-blaster.bin not available (-2)
<gizmobay> firmware haup-ir-blaster.bin
<d__finn> thinks this has is related:
<d__finn> http://threebit.net/mail-archive/mythtv-users/msg35815.html
<gizmobay> must be missing somethiung
<d__finn> i don't need to use the IR blaster functionality
<gizmobay> oh i forgot about the blaster
<gizmobay> ls -al /dev | grep input
<d__finn> drwxr-xr-x   4 root   root         260 2009-09-24 21:06 input
<gizmobay> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input"
<gizmobay> service lirc restart
<d__finn> still nothing from irw
<gizmobay> okay the nova t is screwy
<d__finn> just found this:
<d__finn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/PVR150_Remote
<gizmobay> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu2.php
<gizmobay> I think this is what you need
<d__finn> i don't have an entry like that in the file under /proc
<gizmobay> Sounds like you have the Nova T
<d__finn> i have the remote pictured here:
<d__finn> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_novatpci.html
<gizmobay> cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep Nova
<d__finn> nothing
<gizmobay> I've got to go to the grocery store
<gizmobay> I'll be back
<d__finn> ok, i really appreciate your help
<gizmobay> you got it working
<gizmobay> cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep 0070
<d__finn> no, i had actually just about given up
<d__finn> let me run that command
<d__finn> i don't have that entry in the proc file
<gizmobay> cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep input
<d__finn> P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0
<d__finn> S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0
<d__finn> P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0
<d__finn> S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1
<d__finn> S: Sysfs=/devices/virtual/input/input2
<d__finn> P: Phys=isa0061/input0
<d__finn> S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5
<gizmobay> allright try this
<gizmobay> ls -al /dev/input
<d__finn> drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    180 2009-09-24 22:01 .
<d__finn> drwxr-xr-x  16 root root   4040 2009-09-24 22:01 ..
<d__finn> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root     60 2009-09-24 22:01 by-path
<d__finn> crw-r-----   1 root root 13, 64 2009-09-24 21:06 event0
<d__finn> crw-r-----   1 root root 13, 65 2009-09-24 21:06 event1
<d__finn> crw-rw----+  1 root root 13, 66 2009-09-24 21:06 event2
<d__finn> crw-r-----   1 root root 13, 69 2009-09-24 21:06 event5
<d__finn> crw-r-----   1 root root 13, 63 2009-09-24 21:06 mice
<d__finn> crw-r-----   1 root root 13, 32 2009-09-24 21:06 mouse0
<gizmobay> sudo /usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event2 -n
<gizmobay> may need to open another terminal and try irw
<d__finn> ok
<d__finn> still nothing
<gizmobay> sudo /usr/sbin/lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event0 -n
<gizmobay> try each one
<d__finn> it'll have to wait until tomorrow, GF wants me to sit and have dinner with her
<d__finn> thanks again for all your help
<gizmobay> hey I'm hungry to
<d__finn> just in case...what's a good/cheap remote that definitely works?
<gizmobay> what are you having
<d__finn> pizza hut
<gizmobay> lol jk
<d__finn> just got here
<d__finn> want a slice? :)
<gizmobay> you in AZ?
<d__finn> UT
<d__finn> but I'll be in AZ tomorrow night
<gizmobay> lol
<gizmobay> Try the MCE_Remote
<gizmobay> mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<d__finn> i'll check it out
<gizmobay> cya later
<d__finn> is there a way to tell myth to only record new episodes of a show?
<MythbuntuGuest85> hello, need help setting boot vga parameter on 9.04 Jaunty install.
<conectate> I'm thinking on installing mythtv... what it is better to use mythubuntu or just ubuntu and afterwards all packages from ubuntu
<conectate> the idea is that I want my system to run as my server for everything
<conectate> and at the same time use it for recording and video watching
<conectate> an the other question: is it safe to use 9.10 alpha?
<Gumby> hi all.  running 9.04 and it doesnt seem that nm-applet appears in the xfce top bar.  I've also tried running it manually but it never shows up anywhere.  Does anyone here know why this might be?
<Gumby> or is there a more common way to setup wifi in mythbuntu
<drifting> Could do with some help, re frontends stopped working, all except frontend on server, yet I can telnet to the Mqsql server
<directhex> okay, i don't know how much this scenario is worth fussing over, but:
<directhex> if you have mythvideo installed on your frontends, the cron.hourly entry for jamu (which according to the mythtv wiki is for backends only) will die, so you end up with 24 bits of spam per frontend per day.
<directhex> the failure is over a lack of config dir
<directhex> file, sorry
<directhex> it looks like jamu uses ~/.mythtv/config.xml OR $MYTHCONFDIR/config.xml to get database parameters
<directhex> now, since it runs as the "mythtv" user, that means /home/mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml - but that folder doesn't exist for me, since this is a frontend, not a backend
<directhex> there IS an /etc/mythtv/config.xml file, but the MYTHCONFDIR environment variable is not defined in the crontab, so it's not reading that config file either
<directhex> oh, and for whatever reason, /etc/mythtv/config.xml is wrong and isn't synced to mysql.txt, which i set using m-c-c
<rhpot1991> directhex: how is it wrong?
<directhex> rhpot1991, default autogenerated values, localhost and so on, not the values in m-c-c or mysql.txt
<rhpot1991> directhex: can you open a bug for that?
<directhex> against what?
<directhex> what should be creating that file?
<rhpot1991> mythtv-common I think, let me check
<rhpot1991> directhex: yes, mythtv-common
<rhpot1991> make 2 bugs if you can, one that the values are wrong
<rhpot1991> and one that the file doesn't exist in /home/mythtv/.mythtv/
<directhex> well, no wonder
<directhex> the file is created in the backend init script
<directhex> and, again, this is a frontend
<directhex> #create config.xml for bindings
<directhex> if [ ! -e $USER_HOME/.mythtv/config.xml ]; then
<directhex>         ln -s /etc/mythtv/config.xml $USER_HOME/.mythtv/config.xml
<directhex> fi
<rhpot1991> frontend makes it
<rhpot1991> when you run it
<rhpot1991> mythtv-common make the file in /etc/mythtv originally
<directhex> but jamu.py runs as the mythtv user, i don't run the frontend as the mythtv user, this is my desktop pc
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> so we can just symlink to the /etc/mythtv/config.xml for your mythtv user
<directhex> wouldn't it make more sense to define MYTHCONFDIR in /etc/cron.hourly/mythvideo ?
<rhpot1991> you can do that, the symlink should still be made though, you never know what else is gonna run into the same issue
<directhex> i mean, personally, i think there are other issues like "should jamu really be executed on frontends at all?"
<directhex> hm, supposedly fixed in bug 432897
<Zinn> Bug 432897 in mythplugins (Ubuntu) "Jamu cron job needs to check for ~/.mythtv/config.xml" [Undecided, Fix Committed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/432897
<rhpot1991> directhex: ok, at least make a bug for the values not matching up though
<rhpot1991> I'll check with mario on the ~mythtv issue, I think its good to do just in case
<directhex> will do. adding info to this bug though, i think a point has been missed
<rhpot1991> directhex: feel free, thanks
<directhex> aha, i understand why config.xml isn't updated
<rhpot1991> I haven't looked into it yet, but I'm listening :)
<directhex> config.xml is group-writable, so even though it's in /etc, it's my user who writes the file
<directhex> the file is written on successful frontend execution
<directhex> since my backend hasn't been updated yet, the file is bad
<directhex> as the frontend won't connect, so won't write the updated file
<rhpot1991> directhex: the frontend doesn't write to the /etc/mythtv/config.xml though
<rhpot1991> it writes to ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<directhex> which is a symlink
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> but IIRC it only makes it if it doesn't exist
<rhpot1991> I think (I need to check), that when you run MCC it should be re-creating mysql.txt and should recreate /etc/mythtv/config.xml as well
<rhpot1991> mythtv-frontend itself normally makes that, we added a check in the backend init script, because you would want that file created if you were running a backend only box
<rhpot1991> that way your perl bindings, etc can still have access (they look for it, just like jamu does)
<directhex> config.xml is not refreshed at the same time as mysql.conf
<directhex> mythbuntu-common source package
<directhex> mysql.txt, sorry
<rhpot1991> yep, thats the issue then, it should be
<rhpot1991> directhex: if MCC ever launches over ssh I'll be having a look :)
<rhpot1991> the code to make config.xml is still there in our .22 release, so it should be working, unless MCC is doing something new/different
<directhex> rhpot1991, where is "there"?
<rhpot1991> directhex: its in mythtv-common.postinst, happens when you install.  I think when you change the password it should dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common, and the should be updated then.  my ssh -x forwarding isn't playing nice now so I've been unable to check so far
<rhpot1991> directhex: where in MCC did you change the password?
<rhpot1991> I don't recall it having that behavior, unless mine is out of date
<directhex> rhpot1991, MySQL tab. the test button reports the connection is fine
<directhex> rhpot1991, it seems it's not reconfigured, as reconfiguring just fixed it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-26
<Gumby`> hi all.  has anyone noticed that after installing and updateing to a current 9.04 that network-manager gets broken?
<shashwatpns> what do i fill in this :- http://yfrog.com/5dscreenshotdzp ??????????
<davidt> Does anybody have any experience in what will break if you upgrade mythbuntu from 8.04 to 9.04?
<wombo> alot
<wombo> is it urgent?
<wombo> as there is a new version out next month
<davidt> Wombo: My wireless access point broke and I bought a new one. The wireless NIC in my mythbox doesn't work with it. Just wondering if I should risk an upgrade or do a total reinstall...
<overtherainbow> Which is higher quality, coax or RCA?
<MontelEdwards> overtherainbow, I dont think there is a difference
<overtherainbow> Hurm. Kay.
<baggar11> overtherainbow: I'd put my money on a component RCA connection being "higher quality"
<overtherainbow> Mmk. Then it just kinda confuzzled me, because the initial stream--and my HD feeds are transferred over normal cable.
<overtherainbow> So one would assume that it would be capable of good quality.
<overtherainbow> I dunno, guess I don't know jack about video connection.
<baggar11> overtherainbow: coax and component aren't resolution dependant
<baggar11> overtherainbow: they'll both do HD
<directhex> overtherainbow, you know what helps? pictures of what you're talking about
<directhex> it's common for people to use the wrong terms for things
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-09-27
<rwlove> My sound is not working on mythbuntu 9.04, I've tried debugging with the ALSA guys and had no luck. Can someone suggest how to remove and then reinstall all of the default sound packages?
<Leebier> i am trying to move over from Mythdora to Mythbuntu and I want to keep my recordings, other than that i'm installing fresh, but i'm not sure what kind of partition setup I need
<Leebier> this may be more due to not being familliar with the needs of Ubuntu vs. fedora rather than a myth issue...
<Leebier> e.g., do i need swap, /boot, /, and /storage (where the last is not a required name, but it gets the point across), or is this a different paradigm?
<Leebier> and, more critically, if i have LVM on my old distro, can i keep those partitions in my new one? or do i have to conform to 1 or more partitions per drive?
<quentusrex_> I'm having an issue with mythbuntu sound...
<quentusrex_> It works just fine for videos, but not for watching live tv
<quentusrex_> I can see live tv just fine, just can't hear any audio...
<quentusrex_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-835815.html
<quentusrex_> same issue here....
<CyberKnet> I just installed Mythbuntu 9.04 tonight, and after rebooting I Grub puts a message "Loading stage1.5." and then "Grub loading, please wait..." and finally "Error 15".
<CyberKnet> I've been searching in google for a solution, but I have not found one yet.
<CyberKnet> I have booted to the live cd and ran grub and issued a few commands to try to install grub again, but to no avail. (I can expand on what "a few commands" are if requested)
<CyberKnet> anyone have any idea how I can fix this from the rescue cd? I let Grub use the entire disk (sda - new 320Gb sata drive)
<CyberKnet> argh. s/Grub/Mythbuntu/
<SpicyLemon> I did a fresh full install of Mythbuntu 9.04. I've got a Pinnacle PCTV HD 800i card and I can't seem to get it to work.  I been reading the wiki page (http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_(800i)) over and over again and can't seem to figure anything out.  I've followed the instructions for the firmware and drivers.
<SpicyLemon> My signal is cable and I've had it working on this same card before - different computer and mythbuntu version though.  I'm pretty sure I can't get any of the digital signals so I've been focusing on V4L.  I've tried various setups with and without a DVB capture card and can't seem to get anything that finds any channels on a scan.
<SpicyLemon> Does anyone have any thoughts or pointers?
<CyberKnet> no, but I'd really like to know how you got it to boot after installing from the CD :)
<SpicyLemon> I did have a small bit of trouble with that.  It ended up that my first CD was messed up a little bit.
<SpicyLemon> ... so I had to burn a second copy.
<CyberKnet> were you getting an Error 15?
<SpicyLemon> no. I can't remember what the error was. something to do with squashfs I think.
<CyberKnet> did you use the default option for partitioning, or manual?
<SpicyLemon> default, whole hard drive.
<CyberKnet> seeing some really odd stuff on my boot partition... not expecting to see a "home" directory there
<CyberKnet> and dev/sda6 looks more like it has a bunch of configuration files in it
<CyberKnet> not /etc though
<CyberKnet> not sure what mythbuntu directory this would be (mostly fedora user here)
<SpicyLemon> linux is still kind of alien to me, I'm sad to say.
<CyberKnet> directories that contain configuration files, rather - not configuration files in the root of it
<SpicyLemon> well... I think I'm going to go get another coax cable just to make sure that's not the problem.
<CyberKnet> good luck.
<mythbox> Can't connect, can't log in: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f58c28188
<mythbox> I had a system which at boot would insist that it couldn't connect, give me the setup screen where it thought its own host was localhost (instead of the fixed IP) and the port was blank/3306 (instead of 6543)
<mythbox> I deleted the mysql.txt instances thinking that I could run mythtv-setup to clear this issue up (as I wanted to use a frontend on another PC) and instead borked the system somehow
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> someone know how to modify o insert a frequency table for the scan? In mythbuntu 8.10 is missing italy table and... I don't found all the channel
<Blaidd> I have a quick question.  I'm running into an issue where mythtv is writing files with an owner of nobody and a group of none.  I suspect it's happening when mythtv is transcoding the file.  Does anyone have any ideas as to why they might be created like that?
<Drifting> Could do with some help, re frontends stopped working, all except frontend on server, yet I can telnet to the Mqsql server
<spoky99> someone know how to modify o insert a frequency table for the scan? In mythbuntu 8.10 is missing italy table and... I don't found all the channel using the frequency table of other coutry
<family-mythbox> Anyone here can offer a bit of help on 9.10 + mythtv trunk?
<family-mythbox> for whatever reason mythtv can't find any movies in the /var/lib/mythtv/videos folder (not even after going to the video manager)
<aliby> are there any videos in the folder?
<family-mythbox> yes, bigbuckbunny and a big Lebowski rip
<family-mythbox> I had a decent setup from mythbuntu 9.04 + mythtv .21
<family-mythbox> I just noticed in my mythweb settings that I had no entry for "VideoStartupDir:"
<family-mythbox> so I entered /var/lib/mythtv/videos, restarted mythbackend and ran mythfilldatabase, but to no avail
<SpicyLemon> I have a Pinnacle PCTV HD 800i.  I've gotten the firmware, installed the v4l-dvb driver tree but I can't seem to find any channels.  I know the signal is getting to the card. All scans turn up empty on all channels.
<aliby> any idea when I hit the skip button on my remote that it skips but also mutes the audio?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-27
<tgm4883> KungFuJesus, yep
<KungFuJesus> :(
<edbian> I'm thinking of setting up a PVR (using mythbuntu).  How powerful of a system do I need?
<rhpot1991> edbian: depends on your goals
<rhpot1991> HD or SD?
<rhpot1991> !developer%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about developer%
<rhpot1991> we have a page on the site with all the developer's hardware, but the site is down :(
<rhpot1991> my hardware is here: http://baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> edbian: really all depends on how powerful you want to go, you could get away with an average desktop and something that can run VDPAU and continue to expand later
<rhpot1991> !VDPAU
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<rhpot1991> a common setup anymore is a backend out of site and a nice ION box sitting under your TV as a frontend
<rhpot1991> !frontend
<Zinn> Ion Boxes make a great frontend.  http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<rhpot1991> have a look, yell if you have any questions, I'll be awol walking the dogs for a few minutes
<PMantis> Is there a site I should use to choose the best playback profile? I have this in my frontend:  NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)]
<fluvvell> you could start with the profile that is selected by default and see how it goes
<PMantis> That was "Normal". I changed it to CPU++. Things are OK, but I don't know what kind of atrifacts or blips to attribute to the video card, the CPU, network, backend storage, etc...
<PMantis> I install Cacti to monitor the network traffic with SNMP. I think the network is well underutilized, even when playing HD
<PMantis> I take it VDPAU is the best to use if it works?
<fluvvell> a 6200 would not be stunning performance and not capable of vdpau
<PMantis> A few minutes ago, I enabled vdpau and tested playback successfully... must not be using that, 'cause I don't see it on the list for any level of vdpau support.
<fluvvell> I think 8500 and above, this machine I'm on is only 7900GT and not capable
<wombo> PMantis, I think your VDPAU performance will also depend on the type of video stream being sent through it
<wombo> wawwwww
<wombo> ignore that
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> any mythexport users? I'm looking for settings that work for the AppleTV and/or iPad - IE HD
<SpaceBass> currently everything exported shows up as zero K - so somethings not right
<SteveGoodey> You might try, http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/mythexport-215, you didn't say what distro you're using.
<SpaceBass> thanks SteveGoodey know that page well, I'm using ubuntu 10.4
<SteveGoodey> No good eh?
<SpaceBass> think I found my problem - seems that explicitly setting -ac 2 helps
<MoMo> if my sound if very quite ... how would I go about increasing it.  Is it something I need to address at the server?  at the client? or at the client hardware?
<SteveGoodey> Have you tried the hardware volume sliders? Also I believe the mythtv-setup has volume settings at about 75 percent as default.
<MoMo> yes i tried both of those
<MoMo> i didn't know if there was something i should consider in the backend
<SteveGoodey> I have only used combined front/backend so can't help there, sorry. New Install/upgrade?
<MoMo> new install ... dedicated backend dedicated front end .. over wifi
<SteveGoodey> Have you tried sound on the frontend outside of mythtv, xine/VLC mp3 file. Volume low with those?
<MoMo> thats a good idea -- no i haven't
<MoMo> that would give me a good control i suppose ... thanks
<MoMo> I've been watching TV for a little bit, testing this and it's ending with an error: Video frame buffering failed too many times
<SteveGoodey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316167
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org]  Video frame buffering failed too many times - mythbuntu 9.10 - Ubuntu Forums
<MoMo> thanks
<SteveGoodey> Might be more clues in the logs, "how about the front end/back end log files and dmesg?"
<Shred00> i'm noticing that somewhere between 0.23.1+fixes26407-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2 and 0.23.1+fixes26434-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2 the cron.daily job got dropped from mythtv-backend.  is this intentional?
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: all good now?
<SpaceBass> rhpot1991, think so - thanks for asking! I'm doing an encode right now, will test once it is finished
<rhpot1991> Shred00: what did it do, the db optimizer?
<Shred00> filldatabase and optimize, yes
<rhpot1991> auto mythfilldatabase can be enabled in mythtv-setup
<SpaceBass> on to a different questions...
<Shred00> rhpot1991: yes, of course.  but if one doesn't want to do it that way.
<Shred00> but more importantly, yes, the database optimize
<SpaceBass> anyone know how to make a job auto-run for every recording? IE default as on
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: I normally enable it per recordings that I want
<rhpot1991> SpaceBass: might want to check the userjob page in mythtv-setup, general > page 10 or so
<rhpot1991> there are 2 user job pages, if it exists it should be in there
<rhpot1991> could check the recording profiles as well
<SpaceBass> thanks! I've not see in it in the setup options, I'll check recording profiles
<rhpot1991> Shred00: check the mysql tab in MCC
<Shred00> rhpot1991: i don't run MCC here
<rhpot1991> Shred00: that is what creates the optimize tables cronjob
<Shred00> hrm.  why wouldn't that just be a default thing for any mythtv-database/backend machine to do rather than having to require a user to enable it?
<rhpot1991> Shred00: http://pastebin.com/5nefuWBs
<rhpot1991> paste that into your /etc/cron.daily
<Shred00> rhpot1991: i already have that in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/maintenance/optimize_mythdb.pl so i'd really only need to add a call to that in my cron.daily.  but my point here is not my particular installation (which i can fix easily) but the bigger picture.  i wonder why it was removed from being the default for all installations to being something that somebody has to enable via the "MCC".
<rhpot1991> Shred00: as far as I'm aware it has been that way for quite some time
<Shred00> rhpot1991: so my backups seem to reveal also.  i just wonder what the motivation behind the change is.
<Shred00> is mythbuntu under an SCM that i could browse for a commit message perhaps?
<rhpot1991> Shred00: I'm not aware of it ever being included by default
<rhpot1991> yep on launchpad
<rhpot1991> https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-fixes
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] mythtv-fixes : Code : MythTV
<Shred00> rhpot1991: it must have been in 0.23.1+fixes26407-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2:
<Shred00> ii  mythtv-backend 0.23.1+fixes26407-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2 A personal video recorder application (server)
<Shred00> $ dpkg -S /etc/cron.daily/mythtv-backend
<Shred00> mythtv-backend: /etc/cron.daily/mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> optimize_mythdb.pl has been enabled in MCC for as long as I can remember
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: yep
<tgm4883> it was definitly before 0.23.1
<rhpot1991> yep, once upon a time I used to enable it by hand, that was before foxbuntu (I think) added it to MCC, which was quite some time ago
<Shred00> hrm.  this is strange.  debian/changelog says:
<Shred00> mythtv (0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu2) feisty; urgency=low
<Shred00> ...
<Shred00>   * Removed debian/mythtv-backend.cron.daily; the database fill must
<Shred00>     happen from backend scheduler to take advantage of next-run hints.
<Shred00> yet my backend, on 0.23.1+fixes26407-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2 still says /etc/cron.daily/mythtv-backed is coming from the mythtv-backend package
<Shred00> $ dpkg -L mythtv-backend | grep daily
<Shred00> /etc/cron.daily/mythtv-backend
<rhpot1991> Shred00: upgraded install?
<Shred00> rhpot1991: sure
<rhpot1991> Shred00: I'd venture its left over from the old days
<Shred00> rhpot1991: yeah, but the current 0.23.1-fixes package is reporting that file per the above dpkg -L output
<rhpot1991> that comment seems to indicate it was removed from code, debian.\/postinst would have to remove it to get it off of your system
<rhpot1991> woops debian/postinst
<rhpot1991> john@ultramagnus:/etc/cron.daily$ dpkg -L mythtv-backend | grep daily
<rhpot1991> john@ultramagnus:/etc/cron.daily$
<rhpot1991> nothing for me
<Shred00> rhpot1991: indeed.  so why is my installation reporting it?  it's very strange.
<rhpot1991> Shred00: left over from a previous install, it will not remove it unless you remove the package, or we explicitly remove it in postinst
<rhpot1991> superm1: should this have been done? ^
<Shred00> tbh, i have never used MCC on my mythbuntu installations.
<Shred00> is MCC an "on-screen" (i.e. on the TV) app?  does it come up before the main mythtv menu or something?
<rhpot1991> Shred00: its an X application that should be found under the administration menu
<rhpot1991> outside of mythtv
<rhpot1991> Shred00: are you running mythbuntu or ubuntu + mythtv?
<Shred00> rhpot1991: it was installed as ubuntu a long time ago and then i added the required mythtv packages from mythbuntu and it's been upgraded through about half a dozen ubuntu releases since, so there never was an MCC on it.  never been a need.
<Shred00> so if my mythtv installation is a stand-alone "set top box" type installation where it powers on and up to the mythtv screen (like any appliance should) how does MCC fit in?
<rhpot1991> Shred00: its pretty much only used in the setup phase
<rhpot1991> you use it to setup things like your remote
<rhpot1991> and then don't open it anymore
<silverdulcet> I'm having an issue with MythExport 2.1.5, on Mythbuntu 10.04 with 23.1 fixes. After starting the userjob, mythtranscode runs the lossless transcode to cut the commercials (i.e. -honorcutlist) and outputs to a .mpg.tmp file, once that completes the job shows as successful even though the ffmpeg portion of the job hasn't completed. The ffmpeg portion runs fine, but since this is a combined frontend/backend I'd like it to shut down
<silverdulcet>  after its finished transcoding, with the userjob showing completed it would shut down while ffmpeg is still running.
<rhpot1991> silverdulcet: hmmm thats not gonna work too well
<rhpot1991> the userjob itself queues up a task for mythexport and then reports as completed
<rhpot1991> silverdulcet: do you have another backend?
<rhpot1991> or is this the only one?
<silverdulcet> silverdulcet: nope, just a single backend.
<rhpot1991> why are you shutting it down then, aren't you going to miss recordings?
<silverdulcet> rhpot1991: I use mythwelcome and acpi wakeup, it sets the rtc alarm to wakeup 5 min before the next recording.
<rhpot1991> silverdulcet: know perl at all?
<silverdulcet> rhpot1991: when I'm done using mythtv/queuing a transcode it exits to mythwelcome, then if it isn't recording/transcoding it will shutdown.
<silverdulcet> rhpot1991: no...;-(
<rhpot1991> so if the userjob remained open until everything was done, that would essentially fix the issue, right?
<silverdulcet> rhpot1991: exactly, it must remain open until ffmpeg completes..
 * rhpot1991 thinks about it for a little
<silverdulcet> rhpot1991: I assumed that was what mythexport did, but I guess its mostly designed for a backend running 24/7?
<rhpot1991> silverdulcet: ya I moved most of the code into a daemon so that it could do some of the other features like file maintenance
<rhpot1991> so all the userjob really does is makes a mysql entry that the daemon reads
<silverdulcet> which points to the name of the job configured in mythexport_settings.cfg
<rhpot1991> unfortunately the userjob doesn't know the resulting filename or we could just watch that
<rhpot1991> I'm thinking the easiest work around would be to have the userjob touch a file and the daemon delete it, then the userjob would complete once that file is gone
<rhpot1991> and in theory the backend should know that it has userjobs queue'd up and not shut down till they are all done
<rhpot1991> I'm worried about multiple instances though
<rhpot1991> 2 userjobs run, they each create a sql instance, mythexport starts running the first, deletes the file when its done, then starts running the 2nd
<rhpot1991> meanwhile the backend sees that both jobs completed and shuts down
<silverdulcet> perhaps mythnuv2mkv can give a clue? it assigns a job number to each transcode job queued.
<silverdulcet> I would like to still use that, but for some reason after upgrading to mythtv .23 I only get 3fps when doing an xvid transcode where I used to get 20-30. I still get 20fps when doing h264 mkv encodes.
<rhpot1991> silverdulcet: well part of the issue is that I can't push any new features into ubuntu until after the maverick release
<rhpot1991> so I'd like to give you a chunk of code you can place in your files to fix the issue for now and then tackle it at a later point
<rhpot1991> actually I could prob just reuse the id from the sql table and make a unique file which would work out well
 * rhpot1991 is thinking out loud, don't mind
<silverdulcet> rhpot1991: well I'm willing to test it, until then I think I'll just do mythshutdown -l to lock the system from shutting down while I transcode things.
<rhpot1991> silverdulcet: shoot me an email, and I'll get you something to test when I get a chance
<rhpot1991> my irc nick @ubuntu.com
<rhpot1991> actually make a bug instead please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bugs : “mythexport” package : Ubuntu
<silverdulcet> rhpot1991: ok
<silverdulcet> rhpot1991: it looks as if there already is one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+bug/596251 shall I add something to that? Its the exact issue I mentioned.
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #596251 in mythexport (Ubuntu): “mythexport reports start and finish of jobs at the same second”
<rhpot1991> silverdulcet: thanks
<Riddell> superm1: is mythbuntu in good shape to start testing for RC tomorrow?
<wombo> Riddell, I have been running the testing releases for a long time with very very few problems.
<wombo> But I have not done a fresh install since 10.04; so I cannot comment on any changes to the fresh install changes
<Riddell> well it's fresh installs that need tested
<wombo> hehe yeah
<superm1> Riddell, yes it's looking pretty good imo
<superm1> the problems we had at beta should be cleaned up now
<Riddell> groovy, thanks superm1
<superm1> rhpot1991, it's a conffile, it would only stay if it was hand modified normally
<superm1> if we still have that postinst code in place
<rhpot1991> superm1: figured so much, also this is the first we've heard about it and thats an old change
<superm1> yeah
<tgm4883> kees, can I bug you for about 5 minutes for a security question?
<kees> tgm4883: sure thing
<tgm4883> kees, ok thanks, PM
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-28
<liminal> hello
<liminal> i need to find and then run optimize_mythdb.pl
<liminal> can anyone help me?
<gregl> locate optimize_mythdb.pl
<liminal> gregl you win the prize of most helpful person i've met today
<liminal> well done :)
<gregl> np
<mishehu> superm1: yo man you still around the austin area?
<superm1> ya+
<superm1> mishehu,
<superm1> wombo, will you be able to help with the RC testing this week?  the 10.10 builds are compatible with 0.23.1
<mishehu> superm1: what company do you work for and are they looking for any skilled linux people?  :-)
<superm1> mishehu, i'm working for Dell, but no openings atm that i'm aware of
<mishehu> dell?  I heard that's actually hell!
<Zinn> mishehu: Please watch your language.
<mishehu> heh
<mishehu> silly bot, that's a place, not a swear word
<mishehu> there's even a place in grand cayman island named "hell"
<Zinn> mishehu: Please watch your language.
 * rhpot1991 has been there
<rhpot1991> mishehu: zinn isn't smart enough to know the difference :)
<Zinn> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mishehu> rhpot1991: I know, I was trying to educate the bot indirectly...  maybe the master sees that this word isn't really a swear word
<mishehu> I mean, what if I type "Azazel" ?
<mishehu> or "gehenom"
<Te3-BloodyIron> can anyone here help me with an asound problem im having?
<wombo> superm1, I can help on the weekend if needed? What particular areas do you need looked at?
<wombo> I have a spare Nvidia ION box that I can use and connect it to my existing HDHR.
<superm1> wombo, well RC testing will be done by then, but additional testing to make sure we dont have any last minute issues for the gold media would be good
<wombo> ok no probs, I will still be updating the nightlies each day as normal
<rhpot1991> mishehu: I tried to make him smart to curses before and used a dictionary lookup, ended up being overly picky about things though
<fluvvell> hey Gibby_away, next time you're back I have a nbd-server question, mine seems to not be responding - or my dhcp is telling the client its in the wrong server. I'm hunting for the dhcp setting first.. any hints appreciated
<Gibby> fluvvell: what is your DHCP server?
<fluvvell> Gibby: dnsmasq
<Gibby> running on?
<fluvvell> two actually, primary for dns and our office is 8.04  secondary, which gives the  mythbuntu-diskless info is 10.04,
<fluvvell> I've set it as a proxy to the main one
<fluvvell> I'm guessing that the client is looking in the wrong place for the nbd server, because when It fails, I can type in nbd-client command and it finds the service. I'm hunting for the dhcp-option which instructs where to find nbd.
<Gibby> what is your main DHCP server?
<fluvvell> gibby: The main DHCP server is dnsmasq running on my ubuntu-server  8.04.4
<Riddell> RC candidates are up, please test http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/20100928/
<Zinn> [cdimage.ubuntu.com] Mythbuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) Daily Build
<spaceman-> Newbie in mythtv - using mythbuntu 10.04. Trying to get an ISO image to playback from disk. mythfrontend.log indicates it tries to open /dev/dvd.
<tgm4883> spaceman-, you have the ISO on the hard disk?
<spaceman-> Sure thing, did a rescan - i can see it in mythtv
<spaceman-> Under Media library - watch videos - storage group
<spaceman-> Selecting the iso, screen shos the  background image for 3-4 seconds and returns
<tgm4883> spaceman-, ah, then you are running into a limitation of storage groups
<tgm4883> !iso | spaceman-
<Zinn> spaceman-: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.24. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<spaceman-> "Directory that hold videos" was not empty and set to the directory where the ISO resides
<tgm4883> spaceman-, is the videos SG and the local frontend video directory the same?
<tgm4883> if not, take a look at the Pre-Requirements
 * tgm4883 heads to training
<spaceman-> I changed the default directory to /tmp, moved the iso-file there which made it work
<spaceman-> default directory = "Directory that hold videos"
<spaceman-> Thx for the help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-29
<Twiggy2cents> hey I have tried to set up a 3rd drive in storage groups and I cant for the life of me get it to recognize the 3rd drive.  I have default set to 2nd drive and 3rd drive, I also have a special group and it is just the 3rd drive.  Yet when I look at the status page I dont see the #3 drive.
<Twiggy2cents> Realease 23 fixes
<Twiggy2cents> Am I doing it wrong?  I am setting it up from mythtv-setup btw
<fluvvell> Twiggy2cents, are you mounting the drive in fstab ?
<Twiggy2cents> fluvvell, I found it it was a permissions issue
<Twiggy2cents> I just had to change permissions on the drive and voila it worked
<fluvvell> Twiggy2cents, yep, permissions have to be right.
<pcb-dennis> hey, is mythbuntu built with vdpau support?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> oh he's gone
<rhpot1991> superm1: of course he is, why stick around for an answer
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-09-30
<Riddell> superm1: ok to release images for RC?
<Azelphur> how is mythtv 0.24 doing these days?
<Azelphur> I'm on 0.23.1 atm
<tgm4883> Riddell, I think we were getting some final testing done tonight
<tgm4883> Azelphur, 0.24 is pre-beta
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> Does it work well? or should I avoid it for a house full of people  :p
<tgm4883> IDK, do you like breakage and beatings from sibilings?
<Azelphur> not so much no :D
<tgm4883> it's still an alpha. The plan was for it to be released Oct 1st, but that has slipped a few weeks
<tgm4883> they haven't released a beta yet as there are some critical bugs they are still waiting to fix
<Azelphur> I see :)
<Azelphur> best wait for that one then
<tgm4883> 10.10 is releasing with 0.23.1, and we will have packages for 0.24 when it gets released via auto-builds
<tgm4883> yep, i'd wait
<tgm4883> at the very least, look at trac and see what the bugs are
<Azelphur> cool :)
<Azelphur> hehe
<fluvvell> tgm4883, is pulseaudio  supported in 0.23.1 ?
<tgm4883> fluvvell, I doubt it
<tgm4883> I haven't checked though
<tgm4883> fluvvell, thats a better question for #mythtv-users IIRC it was going to be better supported in 0.24 but I might just be making that up
<tgm4883> of course, I don't know the issues you are having with it
<fluvvell> I still get that sense that its not "flavour of the month",
<tgm4883> well i only have mythtv on one ubuntu system which I don't ususally use for mythtv (my desktop), the rest are mythbuntu systems
<Azelphur> Pulseaudio is in 0.23.1
<Azelphur> I'm using it
<fluvvell> I tried to set it up in .023+fixes that ships with 10.0.4 and failed miserably
<Azelphur> :)
<fluvvell> Yeah, I have it on all pcs  in the house, 4 of which are desktop or laptops as well. One dedicated mythbox, but even it gets browser loaded for tv-on-demand
<fluvvell> Azelphur, hints for the settings in General ?
<Azelphur> I just set mine to pulseaudio and it works :D
<fluvvell> Where did you set it?
<Azelphur> setup > general
<Azelphur> brb, gotta get food outta the oven :)
<fluvvell> Azelphur, tgm4883, the problems I have with pulseaudio are when I tried it, and just checked again - its still there - , skipping forward or backward while watching myth turns the audio stream to static and hiss.
<Azelphur> works for me *shrug*
<mrand> fluvvell: have you enabled auto-builds?
<mrand> the 0.23 that ships with 10.04 was actually pre-release and has a number of known issues, including a few related to audio.
<fluvvell> mrand, I should enable auto builds I guess.  Will that mean lots of regular updates?
<mrand> fluvvell: no.. updates to the 0.23 branch are rare now-a-days.  It's considered pretty stable.
<fluvvell> is it ok to enable the ppa, or is one of the other repos better ?
<mrand> fluvvell: the ppa should be fine.
<fluvvell> mrand, it skips fwd and back now without static Thanks.
<mrand> fluvvell: you're welcome.  I seem to recall running into that myself.
<superm1> Riddell, i think we have some last testing to do tonight still
<superm1> Riddell, nothing major, go ahead
<Gibby> !list
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about list
<Gibby> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-01
<gaurdro> I have a hvr-1600 that won't lock on to the audio portion.   would an amplifier help with that?
<qwebirc66929> Hello I am just wondering why there is nothing on the 10.10 betas or RC posted on the Mythbuntu site? I like to test the new releases just was wondering if this ment they weren't stable enough yet or what was going on?
<tgm4883> qwebirc66929, I'm in the process of posting the page
<qwebirc66929> Oh ok ... just wasn't sure what was going on... thanks
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/10.10/rc
<tgm4883> !release
<Zinn> Mythbuntu 10.04 http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<rileyp> If I want surround sound in myth on my front end do I need to adjust settings on my backend in the shed to ensure recording are recorded in 5.1 or is all that info embedded in the mpeg2 stream
<DroneWork> anyone here use a decent cablecard tuner with multistream capabilities on their ubuntu system?  The only reviews I can find are of outdated cards that arent on the market anymore.  I even found the april fools joke on mythbuntu.com before I realized it was an april fools joke, lol
<DroneWork> Had my going for awhile, as I am a Comcast technician and was saying to myself  "wtf...we didn't get any training on this"
<DroneWork> Well I will be off to work, if anyone has some insight for me on decent cards, send it to me via a PM so it doesnt get lost in the channel spam.  I am doing this partly for myself and partly because I ran across another customer that was trying to accomplish this and wouldn't mind having the experience to help him and future customers
<DroneWork> TIA
<DroneWork> Internal preffered BTW
<DroneWork> Or any solution that works with Comcast services and allows HD content through as well.
<DroneWork> Off to work I go.
<rhpot1991> DroneWork: for comcast HD I'd recommend a HDHR and a HDPVR
<rhpot1991> I use comcast, you can see my setup here: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<DroneWork> So the PVR is not a tuner...it just records, the HDHR is a tuner?  How do you force it to activate with Comast?  Does it take a cablecard?
<DroneWork> Or are you still using a Comcast HD box and then streaming it out to your PC via Component/HDMI?
<rhpot1991> no cablecard tuners for linux yet
<rhpot1991> so the HDHR does clear qam
<rhpot1991> and the HDPVR records out of your stb's component ports
<DroneWork> aahhhh
<rhpot1991> sometimes firewire will work for comcast too
<rhpot1991> its not very reliable for the most part, and largely depends on your area
<DroneWork> ok I understand the PVR and still using a Comast box....whats the HDHRs function?
<DroneWork> I am a Comcast Tech, so as far as troubleshooting different types of boxes and whatnot is not an issue for me, its the other parts I need to...make sure are compatible with linux
<DroneWork> The HDHR just gives it the ability to pause your stream if I understand it correctly?
<rhpot1991> DroneWork: its a dual tuner, clear qam and astc
<rhpot1991> http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun/atsc/
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] HDHomeRun (US/CA) « Welcome to SiliconDust
<rhpot1991> they do have a cablecard product coming out, wont be out till next year though I don't think
<DroneWork> They have a few, for $400 +
<rhpot1991> well they as in silicon dust
<DroneWork> ati tv wonder and ceton inititv 4
<DroneWork> ah gotcha
<rhpot1991> there are others out there, but they will not work with linux
<DroneWork> I get my equipment cheap, being an employee and all, but I like to mess around with new technology/home theater/ etc  and whatnot
<DroneWork> Thanks for your help, you've definately pointed me in a good direction with your personal setup Rhpot199
<DroneWork> Gotta leave for real this time, I will idle here as I am sure I will have more questions when I get home tonight
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-02
<pteague> crap, trying to set up a new mythtv backend & apparently for some reason it decided to connect to my old backend & update it's database which is apparently leaving me in a state of being screwed... my old frontend can't connect to it (database is wrong version) & the frontend i just installed on my desktop can't connect because the protocol is wrong
<pteague> trying to run the mythbackend on the old backend is giving me an error that the mythtv database has a newer tv schema (1254) than expected (1244)
<mrand> pteague: if you need to go back, I think it generally makes a backup before an upgrade.  Of course, I think it typically makes you say "yes" to the upgrade in the first place.
<ohadlevy> i just realized that my nvidia card send over dvi instruction to the tv that is has audio, therefor my 3.5i connection does not work
<Roed> Hi, i just installed Mythbuntu with a pinnacle pctv 330e device. When i scan for channels i only get radio. I really dont know what i am doing wrong. Any help would be very appreaciated. Thanks in advance
<dewman> mythbuntu website down?
<superm1> man again?
<superm1> Daviey, ^
<dewman> only reason i noticed is that I am working on a second backend and wanted to enable autobuilds. =)
<superm1> dewman, you can do so manually using the autobuilds pppa too
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/repos
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] Mythbuntu Repo Managment : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<dewman> superm1, well that would make sense. =)
<dewman> doh
<Daviey> err
<Daviey> fss
<Daviey> fixored
<superm1> Daviey, whys it keep dying lately?
<Daviey> superm1: There was a power outage, and when it booted - the hard disk had an issue that needed fscking
<Daviey> so it was @ busybox
<Daviey> superm1: uploaded dpkg yet?
<superm1> Daviey, your server was down yesterday
<superm1> is it back?
<Daviey> superm1: yes.. that was the power cut :/
<superm1> Daviey, well what's the url for the diff now?
 * Daviey looks at the logs
<Daviey> superm1: http://pb.daviey.com/PA7Q/raw/
<Zinn> [pb.daviey.com]
<mrand> Daviey: funny.  There is a -k related bug of a different flavor: Bug 652183
<Zinn> Bug 652183 in tar (Ubuntu) "tar 1.23-2 enters dead loop on extracting symlinks with -k option" [Medium, Triaged] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/652183
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> mrand: Why not have a crack at tackling it for Lucid SRU?
<mrand> Daviey - my understanding is that the loop on symlinks wasn't in Lucid.
<Daviey> mrand: /me shrugs
<mrand> the way it was introduced on ubuntu-bugs a few days ago made me believe it is new to 10.10
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-10-03
<ComradeHaz`> Hey all. I wish to use MDD. Any advice including way to install and make it run 'automagically' if it is not installed as a service by default.
<mrand> MDD = MythDroid?  I don't have any personal experience with it, but superm1 or rhpot1991 might.  Otherwise I'd start by looking on Mythdroid wiki.
<ComradeHaz`> Oh, MDD is peculiar to that app?! I see. I understood it that MDD had a range of uses other than just for Mythdroid.
<ComradeHaz`> If that's the case I guess I should just follow the instruction on the site :)
<mrand> ComradeHaz`: I don't know.... I don't have any personal experience with it.
<superm1> never heard of it
<superm1> i've used mythmote before
<superm1> well currently use it still too :)
<ComradeHaz`> superm1, Mythdroid is '2 way' ie displays on the phone what is playing and allows you to browse content
<ComradeHaz`> Is there anyone around now who has used Mythdroid?
<tzanger> good evening... is there a way I can take an existing ubuntu 10.04 install and change it over to mythbuntu?
<tzanger> ie is there a repo I can add and then apt-get install?
<tzanger> nevermind, that was a pretty stupid question, mythbuntu-desktop is right in the default ubuntu repo.  Would be nice if something to that effect was specified on the download page :-)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-26
<qwebirc11750> hi Have audio stutter on HD OTA (OneHD Australia)  all other channels work fine.  Fromtend is a Asrock 330 ion.  recently reinstalled and this problem has shown up.  tried hdmi out and spidif.  same issue/
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<remoteCTRL> i just installed mythbuntu on a pc and after finishing the install and after rebooting i get a black screen
<remoteCTRL> no matter what cable i attach, be it vga, be it dvi, be it hdmi, no loginscreen no nothing...
<remoteCTRL> waht could be wrong?
<remoteCTRL> btw i also cannot switch to tty1 or anything which brought me to the conclusion that there is nothing but black coming out of the cables...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-27
<Valks> !ops
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ops
<dekarl> with mythtv-setup running as "the user" and mythbackend running as "mythtv" I ended up with mythfilldatabase not finding it's xmltv configuration files. Shall I file a bug for "run mythtv-setup as mythtv" or "make the configuration directory shared"?
<tgm4883> dekarl, I'd say place the xmltv conf files somewhere shared, but maybe superm1 or another dev that uses xmltv can weigh in
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-28
<superm1> i don't use xmltv personally..
<dekarl> tgm4883, superm1: well, the storage location is $HOME/.mythtv/$NAMEOFSOURCE.xmltv, there's not much to choose from.
<superm1> dekarl, ah i just looked over the question.
<superm1> either approach would solve it short term, but long term it should hopefully be N/A with web based mythtv-setup
<dekarl> superm1: where shall I put this so it doesn't get lost?
<superm1> well ideally in the form of a patch that can be merged immediately :)
<dekarl> as the web setup with xmltv... is not going to happen RSN
<dekarl> uhh, I don't even know how to start mythtv-setup with "mythtv" credentials and still being able to access the screen
<superm1> then a bug against the mythtv source package or the mythbuntu project is fine
<dekarl> it's just a one line change to the wrapper, but how should that look like?
<superm1> oh i forgot there's all that other logic in the line to run it single threaded and in a terminal window
<superm1> it might just be a matter of adding $SU_TYPE to the beginning of that xterm launch
<dekarl> hmm
<dekarl> yes, but it has to be a variant of $SU_TYPE that sus to mythtv, not root and gets the environment setup correctly :(
<superm1> so it might be $SU_TYPE su mythtv -c xterm -title ...
<dekarl> but $SU_TYPE (cd ~mythtv/.mythtv; ln -s $HOME/.mythtv/*.xmltv .) should work, too (if it wasn't for spaces in the names of the video sources :(
<dekarl> does $SU_TYPE su mythtv -c xterm -title ... change $HOME to ~mythtv ?
<superm1> well you run into bigger problems if you are symlinking directories around
<superm1> what if several users have .xmltv directories already
<superm1> or files in there?
<superm1> do you keep them, rename them?
<superm1> so i think the better way to solve it is mythtv-setup as mythtv user for now
<superm1> and yes that should change $HOME to ~mythtv
<dekarl> that's good, I agree it's better to change the wrapper to run setup as mythtv
<superm1> another way to do it would be to add support to mythtv-setup to drop permissions and change uid/gid and then require it to run as root
<superm1> similar to what mythbackend supports now
<superm1> kees, any opinions about above what you think would be the best approach?
<dekarl> imho dropping permission in backend or setup is an ugly kludge ;)
<dekarl> I'm looking at the su variant atm
<superm1> well in backend it's the only way to cleanly do it with upstart
<dekarl> then upstart has a bug there
<superm1> well because using su in an upstart job creates an interactive consolekit session
<superm1> so suddenly anything that normally would "log out" of a session sees a "user" logged in
<dekarl> I think upstart needs auxillary tools like daemontools have
<dekarl> but that's another topic
<superm1> i think this cycle it actually gained support for user jobs, i haven't explored that yet
<superm1> it might be a possibility to just have a job in ~mythtv that gets spawned by upstart directly as the right user
<dekarl> this seems to be ok: $SU_TYPE su mythtv -c xterm -title ...
<dekarl> hmm
<dekarl> gksu -- sudo -u mythtv -i set | grep HOME
<dekarl> notice the "-i" for getting a fresh mythtv login session
 * dekarl gotta run
<ahhughez> I've been going thru all the ubuntu 11.04 bluetooth guides... what I am doing *should* work. But it's not. I can'f ro the life of me work out why mythbuntu didnt have all the bluetooth packages installed by default. I suspect that ubutnu != mythbuntu but others might be able to help me out with this
<kees> superm1: I didn't follow what the original need was. something relating to xmltv, but I think it is lost in my backscroll.
<superm1> kees, basically xmltv config needs to be setup for ~mythtv since mythbackend uses it
<superm1> but you run mythtv-setup as $USER meaning the xmltv config gets saved in ~$USER
<superm1> everything else about running mythtv-setup as $USER is fine I think
<kees> ah, well, yeah, I think the stuff you mentioned should be fine (since mythtv-setup is run by root anyway, so switching away to the mythtv user to the piece that needs it is okay afaict)
<superm1> ok, i'll double check that thing dekarl posted works and merge that in then
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-29
<notlistening> Hi I have just updates and mythweb has died on me is there any clues as to fault finding?
<notlistening> I have check /var/log/mythtv & apache2
<tgm4883> notlistening, define died, I would check the backend log and the apache2 logs
<notlistening> There is nothing in both, and died just means it redirects to a blank page no source for the page at all
<notlistening> someone has mentioned to me about php bindings
<Shadow__X> did mythweb update successfully?
<notlistening> there does not seem to have been a mythweb update
<Shadow__X> did you use autobuilds?
<Shadow__X> to update
<notlistening> yeah i did
<Shadow__X> what did you update from?
<Shadow__X> did you go from .23 to .24 or was it a -fixes update
<Shadow__X> normally mythweb gets updated
<notlistening> I have the mythbuntu repository added and just performed a normal system update
<notlistening> was a fixes update
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: any ideas?
<tgm4883> I'd have to check it on my own system
<tgm4883> I'm assuming that apache is started?
<notlistening> yes it is redirecting to /mythweb but giving nothing more
<notlistening> any ideas of something to try?
<fwest> what remote should i get for least grief getting to working?
<notlistening> tgm4883, any further ideas?
<notlistening> right mythweb is still borked, no log messages the mythubuntu guys are everso quiet... any food for thought?
<notlistening> when browing tot the mythweb interface there is no backend interaction
<dekarl> you could check: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-*
<dekarl> maybe the link is missing or something
<dekarl> Nothing in apache logs means you don't see the request? Then I'd check the network and client logs
<notlistening> the access log show the apache request
<dekarl> but it's status 200 or 304?
<dekarl> (ok or not changed)
<notlistening> 1 sec
<notlistening> "GET /mythweb/ HTTP/1.1" 500 274 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:6.0.2) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/6.0.2"
<notlistening> nothing more
<dekarl> 500 = internal server error = no good
<dekarl> /var/log/apache2/error.log is empty?
<notlistening> since a restart nothing
<dekarl> hmm, I'm out of quick suggestions (besides looking at whatever ls -lrt /var/log hints at) gotta go, need to work tomorrow.
<notlistening> thanks though
<notlistening> here is my apache error.log http://pastebin.com/zC09vbDS
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-09-30
<notlistening> Morning, still my mythbuntu is broken as of a fixes update last nigth and again this morning, I am getting an 500 error code in my apache access log
<remoteCTRL> hi guys!
<remoteCTRL> i am having a hard time finding the right info on the net so i would like to ask for help here:
<remoteCTRL> i have set up a mythbuntu computer and now i am attempting to scan for channels but somehow i dont quite get how this works
<remoteCTRL> i have a technisat skystar dvb-s card and actually it does work, as metv does work but somehow i cannot seem to figure out how to get mythbuntu to find some channels
<remoteCTRL> do i have to scan for each channel manually here or is there some "scan all"
<remoteCTRL> if i look for transponders i get errors, if i say do a full scan it asks me for frequencies, modulations symbolrates and what not
<remoteCTRL> this cannot be it, can it now?
<remoteCTRL> also the "scan" command on the command line works and it gives me a total of some 690 cahnnels that i can export to a channels.conf but that wont help me much, right?
<remoteCTRL> any help appreciated!
<remoteCTRL> anybody?
<ahhughez> where can I find the "preferences"  from the main menu? been a while since I was on ubuntu but if memorey servs me right there was always a preferences menu.... like this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCgBTk1Fz34&feature=player_detailpage#t=32s
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-01
<judget> hello i am trying to select the USB headset but can seem to find audio preferences sorry I am used to gnome and not yet xfce desktop menu
<judget> !help audio preferences
<Zinn> !help audio preferences For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<judget> !help sound preferences
<Zinn> !help sound preferences For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc9173> I tried installing mythbuntu but display is so poor I cannot see options to select. Is this a compatibility problem with the Sapphire video card?
<judget> nvidia rules
<judget> what chipset is on the sapphire video card?
<judget> normally in gnome i can use system... preferences... sound and then select the USB headset soundcard to set that as a source for recording. Cannot find similar settings in mythbuntu with the XFCE desktop can someone please advise?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-02
<antiPosix> I am trying to figure out when to mount my iscsi volume for /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<antiPosix> I keep getting "/var/lib/mythtv/recordings is not ready yet or not present"
<antiPosix> what stage of runlevel 2 brings that screen up?
<patdk-lap> runlevel?
<patdk-lap> those haven't existed for a long time
<patdk-lap> check upstart
<antiPosix> not sure what you mean, /etc/rc2 ( or runlevel 2) is where everything is
<patdk-lap> like I said
<patdk-lap> runlevels haven't existed for some time now
<antiPosix> I may very well be missing something
<antiPosix> then how are things started?
<patdk-lap> they are simulated
<patdk-lap> how well that simulation works is debatable
<patdk-lap> but everything has been being removed from there, and into upstart
<antiPosix> its still started in runlevel 2 irregardless of newer technology
<patdk-lap> heh
<patdk-lap> the new technology doesn't know anything about runlevels
<patdk-lap> the whole runlevel system is virtualized
<patdk-lap> it's emulated, simulated, ...
<patdk-lap> therefor anything you say about it, can't be dependable, as that isn't really what is going on :)
<patdk-lap> unless your still on 8.04
<antiPosix> crap
<patdk-lap> the issue is likely
<patdk-lap> myth is using the old runlevel script
<patdk-lap> but the network mounts is using the upstart script
<patdk-lap> so and they aren't depending on each other correctly
<antiPosix> how do I get open-iscsi to fire before /etc/fstab, before mythbackend?
<patdk-lap> can't do that
<patdk-lap> fstab doesn't fire
<patdk-lap> and open-iscsi should always fire before remote mounts
<patdk-lap> hmm, what version you using?
<antiPosix> 11.04
<patdk-lap> my 10.04 one, uses upstart for myth
<antiPosix> fstab doesnt fire but has the details for my mount points
<patdk-lap> oh, it doesn't depend on network filesystems though
<patdk-lap> try editing /etc/init/mythtv-backend and add remote-filesystems to start depends line
<patdk-lap> probably just change local-filesystems to remote-filesystems
<dmfrey> good afternoon all, my hdhomerun prime stopped tuning channels today, telling that channel I try is an unknown vchannel
<dmfrey> any ideas?
<dmfrey> did something change recently?
<dmfrey> nevermind, it seems to be working now
<st8ofmi9d> I jsut started running MYthTV under Kbuntu (actually the LMCE) and whenever I go to play Live TV, it freezes after a split second of video and sound. I did a lot of searching and it looks like this might be a problem with a video drivers. I verified xorg.conf and I am using NVIDIA for the display. cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version shows that I have:NVRM version:NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  195.36.15  Thu Mar 11 21:4
<st8ofmi9d> 1:46 PST 2010
<st8ofmi9d> GCC version:  gcc version 4.3.2 (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12)
<st8ofmi9d> Am I going down the right path to correct the freezing problem? Any thoughts on how to get it working?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-24
<Shadow__X> DarthFrog: thats a setting in the lirc config
<Shadow__X> i believe its the repeat line in the config
<qwebirc38561> has anyone else noticed that the latest updates have screwed up the frontend control socket??
<qwebirc38561> I have re-enabled it in frontend setup now i have two  choices 1. no control but tv "ip = serverip" or control with no tv "ip = Blank"
<qwebirc38561> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc75554> Hello, I just completed a clean install of Mythbuntu 12.04.1 and everything is working except HDMI audio output. HDMI audio works fine in the setup wizard including the sample videos, but plays digital static when I try to view other content. Any hints to debug?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-25
<Hydr0> can anyone tell me if v4l included with mythbuntu 12.04.1 needs to be updated to work with hauppage hvr-1600 ? I can get the dvb interface, but i get "failed to open" when trying to configure the analog side
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-26
<qwebirc96565> I'm planning on using mythbuntu as a pvr backend VM to a xbmc device. Is this retarded ?
<tgm4883> Why would you put the backend in a VM?
<qwebirc96565> Mutiple front end devices and they may be switched off where as the VM host will allways be on.
<tgm4883> You're going to put the frontend in a VM too?
<tgm4883> Sorry, I'm a bit confused as to exactly what you are doing
<qwebirc96565> Basically a vm to do the recording, then mutiple other physical devices as front ends /viewing
<qwebirc96565> vm is on a home server.
<tgm4883> right, but why the vm to do the recording and not just have it on bare metal?
<qwebirc96565> The home server is running esx and has a bunch of other stuff on it.
<qwebirc96565> other vm's
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-27
<x409> Did mythbuntu got all the feature of mythtv, I need to record 4 channel 24h/24 7day a week on my main server, and I have 6 Windows client over the network who need to acces to the video
<x409> did it fits my need ?
<tgm4883> x409, these 4 channels, are they security cameras?
<tgm4883> (or other types of cameras)
<x409> no, tv
<tgm4883> x409, I suppose you could use it for that, although I'm not 100% sure the point that you are trying to do
<tgm4883> there may be a much simpiler way to do it
<tgm4883> maybe VLC+streaming?
<x409> this is for radio station
<x409> I need to record tv channel
<x409> and the day after, they need to extract audio from the video to be play on air
<x409> but, they need the video to know where is the good quote
<tgm4883> why do you need to record 4 streams for 24 hours
<x409> to record all the local news channel
<x409> I will buy 4 tv tuner, this is not a problem, like Hauppauge PVR-150
<x409> and i don't need a good resolution, something like 340x340 is OK
<x409> the only thing i need is a full audio, no skipping frame
<tgm4883> x409, you have 1 radio station?
<x409> yes, in fact 2
<tgm4883> are you just putting the raw audio feed onto the radio?
<x409> the client listend the video, and record the audio with Adobe Audition and put it in the radio system
<tgm4883> x409, IMO, this sounds convoluted. But I suppose you could create 4 manual schedules to record 24 hours of stream and run it each day
<dmfrey> tgm4883, did you get to try out the latest version of the app?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I tried it a bit, but I haven't tested it too much
<dmfrey> much faster interface
<x409> tgm4883, ok
<tgm4883> IIRC, there are some things that still don't work too well until everything gets loaded
<tgm4883> dmfrey, IIRC, going into recorded programs, works, but if you try to drill down you have to wait a bunch
<x409> tgm4883, so there is no build in option in mythtv to record one channel 24 hours by day, 7 day a week ?
<dmfrey> ok
<dmfrey> but it at least tells you it is downloading and to try back in a bit, right?
<tgm4883> x409, it would be a manual schedule. But again, that isn't a very good use for a DVR
<tgm4883> dmfrey, yea
<dmfrey> ok, good
<dmfrey> the thing people were complaining about was that you couldn't do anything while all the data was downloading
<tgm4883> yea, which is bad
<tgm4883> now you can at least do some things, but I'm wondering if there isn't a better way to do that. Honestly I haven't looked at the code though (and haven't written java since college)
<dmfrey> it used to download, parse and load the db
<tgm4883> Providing a fast enough backend is present, I don't see why this can't fly
<dmfrey> now it just downloads and stores the json in the external storage cache
<tgm4883> how much data are we exactly downloading on startup?
<dmfrey> then loads the json into an internal cache for use while using the screens
<dmfrey> they load into the cache really fast, then subsequent hits in the cache are almost instantaneous
<dmfrey> right now, it loads everything
<dmfrey> as the day changes, it will load the next days program guide
<dmfrey> the upcoming only gets updated once a day, based on the last modified timestamp of the json file in the fs
<dmfrey> the recorded programs gets updated after the last modified date on the recorded json is an hour old
<dmfrey> you can always refresh manually the upcoming and recorded
<dmfrey> it was asked to let you set the number of days of program guide you want to download
<dmfrey> so will probably add that to the preferences
<tgm4883> rather than download everything, would it be terrible to request it when needed?
<tgm4883> well, a smaller amount
<dmfrey> but, i agree, a fast enough backend should produce the data fast, but, what I have been finding, is that it takes a bit longer time to generate the data and transfer it over the wire
<dmfrey> could do that, or just move the loading of the program guide to program guide screen, the recorded to the recording screen, etc.
<dmfrey> also limit the days to download
<dmfrey> my thought behind this way was to make it as much like a frontend as possible
<dmfrey> once .26 is out, will be able to take advantage of etag to check if the network resource changed or not
<dmfrey> as well as gzip compression
<tgm4883> dmfrey, IMO, it might be better to only grab X hours of the guide. Keep that as minimal as possible. And work with upstream to flesh out the API
<tgm4883> so when searching upcoming recordings or for a new schedule, it queries the backend for just that data
<dmfrey> i will have to look into it
<tgm4883> dmfrey, ok, just installed it on my wife's S3
<dmfrey> luckily the recorded and upcoming are really quick
<dmfrey> cool, not sure if I heard of anyone running it on one of them
<tgm4883> I'm in that state where I can't see any of my episodes
<tgm4883> I can see the shows, but can't drill down
<tgm4883> oh, and it hangs while it downloads banners
<dmfrey> yeah, shouldn't take too long, right?
<tgm4883> well that banner part doesn't. maybe 10 seconds
<tgm4883> which is kinda a long time
<tgm4883> but it's a bit weird to wait this long for episode info
<tgm4883> I also have an enhancement request that will really help out first installs
<tgm4883> you want that in a bug report or here?
<tgm4883> oh there's some oddity too
<dmfrey> you can tell me about it, but it should go on github
<dmfrey> i can add it
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> if I click on Home, and I don't have a home configured (or even if it can't reach it) it should automatically kick off a scan and add a found backend
<dmfrey> i think with the banners, I will kick off a download and the next time you come into it display them then
<dmfrey> that should speed up the interface
<dmfrey> oh, that's a good idea
<tgm4883> so while this "please try again later" thing is progress. I'm still seeing it almost 10 minutes after opening this
<tgm4883> with no indication that anything is actually happening
<tgm4883> banners in landscape mode look funny because they don't span the width of the screen
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so if you plan on keeping the downloading of everything, you need some sort of progress bar
<dmfrey> ok
<tgm4883> at this point, I have no idea whats going on and might have uninstalled this by now
<tgm4883> it's kinda unresponsive, but I'll wait until it's finished loading everything to see if that is causing it
<dmfrey> i wonder if it just didn't update local cache
<dmfrey> it is probably done with recordings and upcoming
<tgm4883> dmfrey, oh, it at least tells me that it was retreiving recording rules
<tgm4883> if you can grab when the guide data ends, then you should make it so I can't progress past that point
<tgm4883> i think it tells me that it's loading right nwo
<tgm4883> also, I can't swipe left past midnight
<dmfrey> i was thinking about that...that ViewPager would have 288 fragments in it then, if you download all 12 days of data available to the guide
<tgm4883> either way, so I can't swipe to the next/previious day
<dmfrey> there are buttons for next and previous day at the top of each page
<tgm4883> dmfrey, yea I know there are buttons, but it's intuitive for me to just swipe to the right if it's 11:30PM
<tgm4883> swipe to the right should just load next day
<tgm4883> *If it would take me to 12:00 AM
<tgm4883> not always :)
<tgm4883> 20 minutes later, still can't watch recordings :/
<dmfrey> can you look int /mnt/sdcard/Android/org.mytht/cache/programs on the fs?
<tgm4883> hmm, maybe
<tgm4883> is there a minimal files I can get to just use adb to get there?
<tgm4883> otherwise I'll need to download something on the phone
<dmfrey> astro should be able to do it
<tgm4883> wait, it just loaded it
<dmfrey> otherwise, you could do just the android sdk
<tgm4883> it might be because I hit the refresh button a few minutes ago
<dmfrey> don't need eclipse to do that, although the make a view that makes it easy
<tgm4883> the two folders in the cache dir are program and programGuide
<dmfrey> yes
<dmfrey> oops, i said programs above
<tgm4883> there is a bunch of things in the program folder
<dmfrey> ok, so the cache isn't updating, so the files downloaded, but the cache wasn't notified
<tgm4883> well it is now I think
<tgm4883> I believe I have full functionality in the app now
<tgm4883> although it's still sluggish
<tgm4883> dmfrey, also, it would be nice if I could do something with the recordings other than watch them
<tgm4883> such as delete/get info, etc
<dmfrey> we are getting there
<dmfrey> :)
<dmfrey> i actually want, when you click on it, to go to a details view, then you can play, delete, etc.
<dmfrey> see all the artwork
<dmfrey> that kind of stuff
<tgm4883> dmfrey, are you keeping aspect ratio on the banners?
<tgm4883> IDK if it's just me, but they look odd on my nexus 7
<dmfrey> the latest code has that fixed
<dmfrey> they were too large for some displays at native resolution
<tgm4883> also, should probably do something to check resolution and do h/w based on that
<tgm4883> I think i'm on 9/22
<tgm4883> although the about screen doesn't tell me ;)
<dmfrey> yeah, there is code out there in git that fixed that
<dmfrey> also, added all the dashboard artwork, and changed name of the app to MythTV Android Frontend
<dmfrey> code is going to be moving to a MythTV Clients organization under MythTV
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> I just saw the attempt at widescreen tablet support :)
<tgm4883> gives me this very thin list of show titles on the right
<dmfrey> yeah, that was a problem
<dmfrey> i reverted all that back since some people had some issues with it
<tgm4883> dmfrey, just a thought, rather than the previous/next dual pane approach, what if you threw up the coverart on the left pane
<tgm4883> it would be skinnier leaving more space for show info
<tgm4883> which brings me to.. Adding season/episode if available to the episodes
<dmfrey> could you mock that up and send it to me?
<dmfrey> what do you mean?
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> which part
<tgm4883> the left pane, or right pane
<dmfrey> your idea of what the two panes together should look like
<dmfrey> what do you mean about the "Adding season/episode if available to the episodes"?
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> dmfrey, so I'm going to try to explain this rather than mock it up as it's kinda done
<dmfrey> ok
<tgm4883> so when listing episodes, list them as "Title - SXXEXX"
<tgm4883> and possibly sort them by season/episode
<tgm4883> currently they are just listed by episode title
<dmfrey> it is currently set to sort them by season/episode
<tgm4883> awesome
<dmfrey> however, i am finding that the services api is not always populating it
<dmfrey> so that is blank
<tgm4883> dmfrey, well it might not always be available?
<dmfrey> right
<tgm4883> so blank is fine if that is the case
<tgm4883> as for the other pane
<tgm4883> do you happen to use a current mythbuntu pane?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu theme?
<dmfrey> no, i currently have the steppe theme installed
<dmfrey> oh, wait, i know what you mean
<dmfrey> that would be really nice for a tablet
<tgm4883> yea
<dmfrey> i struggle with some of the ui stuff, but I will see if Tom can produce a view for tablets that resembles that
<tgm4883> awesome
<tgm4883> keep up the good work. I'll keep testing when you need me to :)
<dmfrey> thanks, and please post your ideas to the github
<dmfrey> issues list
<dmfrey> these were great
<dmfrey> i added the notifications while we were talking
<dmfrey> :)
<dmfrey> so next release will have them
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: mxplayer is streaming fine on my n7
<rhpot1991> kinda choppy though
<dmfrey> that's good
<dmfrey> i wonder why it is choppy
<dmfrey> just added notifications to the download services
<rhpot1991> kinda reminds me of how it skips in the native player
<rhpot1991> testing some now
<dmfrey> so people will know they are doing something
<dmfrey> hmm, sure it is using mx player?
<rhpot1991> upping to 720p seems better
<rhpot1991> still a little blocky though
<rhpot1991> did you take the code out that makes it automagically go back to the recording screen?
<rhpot1991> mine is welcoming me back to a white screen now
<rhpot1991> and I have to hit an extra back
<dmfrey> yeah, while back
<dmfrey> we might e able to put that back in now
<rhpot1991> never got to the bottom of why that broke your phone?
<dmfrey> no
<dmfrey> that might have been the internal player
<dmfrey> feel free to add that back in there
<dmfrey> i will try it out
<dmfrey> test it
<dmfrey> on this phone
<rhpot1991> hmmm native player looks about the same on here now
<rhpot1991> new icons are looking nice too btw
<dmfrey> yeah, i really like them
<dmfrey> is the interface fast?
<rhpot1991> besides the initial load of recordings I haven't had to wait
<rhpot1991> hmmm didn't like it when I bumped the video bitrate for internal player
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: can the recording rules save yet?
<rhpot1991> I'm guessing no?
<dmfrey> no
<dmfrey> can only make active or inactive
<dmfrey> tom is still working on that interface
<dmfrey> i can't quite seem to get the ui layout stuff to line up just right
<rhpot1991> I see some text overlap
<dmfrey> where at?
<rhpot1991> recording rules
<rhpot1991> here I'll email
<rhpot1991> in your gmail
<dmfrey> ah, see that, thanks
<dmfrey> that on the nexus?
<rhpot1991> on n7
<dmfrey> ok, thanks
<rhpot1991> I don't have latest on my gn don't think
<rhpot1991> I'll push it on there tomorrow and verify
<dmfrey> ok
<dmfrey> be sure to pull so you get the new stuff i did tonight
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: I think we are ready for the market in a beta capacity
<rhpot1991> interface and playback are both working well currently
<rhpot1991> just sent you one more, notice the really large row
<dmfrey> i think so too
<dmfrey> hmm, i wonder why that is doing that
<rhpot1991> not sure
<rhpot1991> all my other upcomings are fine
<rhpot1991> long text?
<rhpot1991> loosk like it pushed the other stuff off screen
<rhpot1991> maybe it tried to roll them or somethingt
<rhpot1991> dmfrey: looks like channels in the guide are sorted by tuner or source first before channel number
<rhpot1991> my locals are showing up before my cable card ones
<rhpot1991> by design?
<dmfrey> couldn't sort by number
<dmfrey> since they usually have a _ in them
<bre> Hi guys, I need help with setting up a tv tuner could anyone be of assistance?
<zcutlip> Hello, I'm having basically this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/1005224 and was wondering if there's any news or known workarounds?  There was a fair amount of discussion of it on the list in the april/may timeframe but not as much recently
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #1005224 “Video frame buffering failed too many times” : Bugs : “mythtv” package : Ubuntu
<zcutlip> Weirdly it only affects one of my 2 HD-PVRs, only live tv, and regardless whether the other is in use.
<zcutlip> both HD-PVRs have been updated to the latest firmware. 0x1e, I believe
<zcutlip> I'm running Mythbuntu 12.04 and and tracking Mythbuntu's 0.25-fixes
<Patrickdk> oh, that issue is easy to fix :)
<Patrickdk> just rewring a few seconds
<Patrickdk> rewind
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-28
<zcutlip> hah :-) yeah I discovered pausing or skipping back/forward does get it going
<zcutlip> but in seriousness, what's the state of this problem? fixes? workarounds?
<miked1968> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc90566> Hello... I'm wondering where the best place to report a kernel crash is. I'm not sure if the problem is Mythbuntu, my configuration, or something else.I have Mythbuntu 12.04 installed
<qwebirc90566> ...on a newly built machine. The actual crash happens when I try to open the file system icon in Thunar, with the tree view (rather than shortcuts view).
<qwebirc90566> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc90566> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<brent> is there an advanced installation option with mythbuntu.  example multiple drives raid 5 etc...
<brent> last time i did a new install i used xbuntu and just configured the repos
<brent> this is for dedicated back end only
<zcutlip> Hi, wanted to re-ask a question I posted in the channel last night.  I'm having essentially this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/1005224
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #1005224 “Video frame buffering failed too many times” : Bugs : “mythtv” package : Ubuntu
<zcutlip> It affects one of my HD-PVRs all the time, and the other only occasionally.  Any ideas? workarounds?  Why would only one tuner be affected?
<zcutlip> I'm on 0.25, keeping up with -fixes.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-29
<BurnOut> anyone running an HDHomeRun with the destination being a NAS ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-09-30
<kyew> I have two Hauppauge 1600 cards that worked in seperate backends using mythdora, now using mythbuntu with both cards in one backend. first card has picture but no sound, second card has both sound and picture. Am I having some kind of driver conflict with the audio? Is there a setting somewhere for this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-23
<sabhain> going from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS on a backend.  Better to re-install and restore db backup, or just upgrade?
<dmfrey> tgm4883, hey, since I moved to 0.27, my mythfilldatabase doesn't seem to be running based on the schedule setup by mythtv-setup, which is set to run at the schedulesdirect recommended timeslot
<dmfrey> is there a service or cron that i need to re-enable after the update?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, no, that is all handled by mythbackend. It should spawn a mythfilldatabase when it's suppose to. I'd check the logs and see if there are any errors
<tgm4883> sabhain, I usually just reinstall
<dmfrey> they aren't showing errors, just that they didn't run
<dmfrey> maybe i am looking in the wrong log
<tgm4883> dmfrey, I'd think mythbackend.log
<tgm4883> but possibly mythfilldatabase
<tgm4883> .log
<superm1> i think in general it will go quicker if you just backup/restore DB
<superm1> sabhain: ^
<sabhain> tgm4883: thanks, just starting it now.  I've been planning to swap out the / drive for a new SSD so it's a pretty low risk approach I think.  I can essentially go right back if anything gets totally screwed up.
<sabhain> superm1: thanks for the input.
<superm1> sabhain: cool even better :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-24
<sabhain> should the restore be done from a root user ?
<sabhain> not seeing any of my cards or settings after restoring.
<sabhain> here's the output of the restore operation: http://pastebin.com/qrdGd5Zz
<sabhain> so my install must have picked up that there's another backend on the same LAN, and set itself up as a slave ..
 * sabhain sure does find ways to make his life difficult
<qwebirc43755> tgm4883: Any news on this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1184643
<qwebirc43755> I've got myself stuck on 12.10 which doesn't seem to have 0.27 builds.....I can update and just remove pulseaudio myself but was waiting to use the 12.10 systems I still have for testing
<sabhain> is there a setting somewhere that dictates the directionality of the guide?  (time is horizontal vs. vertical)?  Or is that baked into the themes?
<sabhain> wow is 12.04 buggy for me lately
<sabhain> now why wouldn't the "mythtv" UID and GID be the same in 2 brand new installs done the right way?
<tgm4883> sabhain, "right way"?
<tgm4883> eg. you installed mythbuntu?
<sabhain> tgm4883: that's a typo .. I meant "same way"
<tgm4883> well, it would take the next available UID/GID, so what are each of the UID and GUDs?
<sabhain> yes.  just migrated away from my longstanding (and loved) diskless setup on 10.04 to 12.04
<sabhain> did clean installs from the mini ISO onto new SSD's in every spot, and the UID/GID's vary everywhere.
<tgm4883> odd, it should just grab the next available
<sabhain> my master BE has it as 113:122, a FE/SBE has it as 110:117 and the other FE has it as 111:119
<sabhain> they're close, so it did the same process everywhere, just a few off.
<sabhain> I'm still using NFS directories / mounts for the Videos and video data since I like to use ISOs
<tgm4883> sabhain, does your master BE have something else at 110:117?
<sabhain> so this wreaks havoc with that setup, since none of the FE's can update the movie data / artwork
<sabhain> tgm4883: how do I determine that?
<tgm4883> sabhain, look in /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<sabhain> tgm4883: on the BE usbmux is 110:46 and landscape is 109:117
<tgm4883> sabhain, that would explain why it couldn't pull the same UID/GID for mythtv
<sabhain> tgm4883: can I safely migrate mythtv on all boxes to 1050:1050 (or some other unused area)?
<tgm4883> sabhain, I don't see why not
<sabhain> what about all the files / directories that mythtv owns?  will the system maintain the links?
<sabhain> ie. ... if I do a usermod, will all of the permissions that are set to mythtv still be set to mythtv if UID goes from 113 to 200?
<sabhain> tgm4883: sorted it out .. there's a posting over @ askbuntu
<sabhain> tgm4883: usermod: user mythtv is currently logged in
<sabhain> i've shutdown the FE's .. and stopped the backend.  Need to kill anything mythtv is running?
<sabhain> there's nothing running for mythtv
<sabhain> no users logged in the BE at the moment
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-25
<TandyUK> hi guys, one of my mates mythtvs has just lost its remote
<TandyUK> 2 systems, both have the same remote and infrared module
<TandyUK> both USED to be: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0609:0334 SMK Manufacturing, Inc. eHome Infrared Receiver
<TandyUK> now one system has had a reboot for the first time in 6 months ish, and now has
<TandyUK> Bus 012 Device 004: ID 1784:0001 TopSeed Technology Corp. eHome Infrared Transceiver
<TandyUK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9984844#post9984844
<TandyUK> i have tried both options listedin that thread, and neither of them allow my remote to be picked up by myth or irw
<TandyUK> any suggestions?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-26
<sabhain> sometimes I honestly want to throw this stuff through a wall.
<sabhain> I get so close to being set and done .. and then everything goes up in smoke.
<sabhain> no wonder I don't ever want to upgrade these things.
<sabhain> one day I'm gonna write up a how-to for adding a slave back end to an existing / stable mythbuntu setup without nuking the existing functionality, cause best I can tell, it's not been done before (the documenting).
<sabhain> It really is a spectacular feat of my admin skills when I can't even run mythtv-setup because it can't find the database the same machine.
<sabhain> wow.  really bad week with ubuntu, I guess.
<sabhain> Sorry for all the venting here.
<rhpot1991> sabhain: can't say I share the same experience
<rhpot1991> I did have an issue adding a slave backend recently where it was constantly disconnecting, I can't recall what the issue was though
<sabhain> rhpot1991: I'm starting to focus on hostname resolution.  I had the tuner (HDPVR driving a STB) working on the slave backend when it was setup as  a standalone system.
<sabhain> I followed what I thought were the right steps in shutting down the local backend and making it a slave.
<sabhain> It showed up on the master backend, but with {ERROR} in the tuner status list.
<sabhain> so the slave machine is "DFE" .. and in the master back end, it showed the tuner as "/dev/video0 on DFE".
<sabhain> I typically use DHCP leases in my dd-wrt to set the machine IP's .. I never tinker with /etc/hosts
<sabhain> just hard code things to the IP's.
<sabhain> so I was starting to think it was a host name resolve or something, and then all of a sudden the back end started auto-expiring all my recordings and deleting them.
<sabhain> turns out, i'm an idiot and hadn't fully killed the mysql on the slave.  After a restart, it fired up, and I think there was competing backends or something.  The slave backend calculated its space (which isn't big) and started blowing things away.
<sabhain> I have a backup, but things cascaded from there.
<rhpot1991> sabhain: I would have ported everything to the new master first, then did a bit of a fresh install on the old
<sabhain> rhpot1991: the master hasn't changed, but for an upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04 and some new storage.  That stuff went well.
<sabhain> rhpot1991: you suggesting I just do a clean install on the slave, rather than trying to move it from being a master to a slave?
<rhpot1991> I'm confused, did you have 2 masters?
<rhpot1991> I assumed you built a new master and wanted to make your old master a slave
<sabhain> rhpot1991: I had 2 masters, only because I added an HD-PVR to one of my existing FE's and took it away from the rest of the system as a standalone FE/BE to test out the stability and workability of the HD-PVR
<sabhain> my master is the same master as always, but has recently been upgraded to 12.04
<sabhain> and now one of my FE's I want to have work as a FE/SBE.
<sabhain> for a brief time the FE/SBE was separated from the main master and operating as a standalone FE/BE
<TandyUK> did anyone see my questin last night
<TandyUK> how a ehome infrared transciever seems to have mysteriously changed hardware ID
<sabhain> rhpot1991: is there any reason I should be using a mythbuntu specific install rather than the ubuntu mini iso and then package selecting from there?
<rhpot1991> sabhain: nope both should work just fine
<rhpot1991> TandyUK: kernel upgrade?
<TandyUK> i uspect so yeag
<TandyUK> urg typos
<TandyUK> i tried both methods in the link i posted, but neith has made any difference
<TandyUK> but im 99.99% certain both machine used to show the reciever with the same hardware id
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-27
<qwebirc52717> tgm4883: Any chance of getting 0.27 builds for ubuntu 12.10?
<tgm4883> qwebirc52717, nope
<qwebirc52717> I'd like to upgrade but was waiting to see if the pulseaudio bug was going to be looked at
<tgm4883> qwebirc52717, we recommend sticking on 12.04
<tgm4883> There isn't usually a great reason to get off of 12.04
<qwebirc52717> I know that now....unfortunatly all my systems are at 12.10 or 13.04
<qwebirc52717> I think there's 10 of them I "manage"
<qwebirc52717> will the next "full" release be 14.04?
<tgm4883> yea
<qwebirc52717> cool....I'll know to stay on the major releases next time.....although I haven't really had any issues upgrading
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-28
<shodan45> is there a version of the mythbuntu live ISO with 0.27?
<shodan45> I have 0.27 backend installed on my server, but I can't try it out because (I think) the version on the DVD image is different (0.25)
<TandyUK> rhpot1991: found the error was to do with lirc modules having moved in the kernel tree....
<TandyUK> sudo ln -s /lib/modules/###VERSION###/kernel/drivers/staging/media/lirc /lib/modules/###VERSION###/kernel/drivers/staging/lirc
<TandyUK> perhaps you can update whatever mythbuntu uses to look in the right place
<TandyUK> or get mythbuntu to add that symlink automatically when there is a new kernel until dpkg-reconfigure looks in the right place
<TandyUK> and it seems every time i reboot, i now get a "Sorry ubuntu 12.04 has experience an internal error" popup window on top of mythtv
<TandyUK> moaning how
<TandyUK> mythlogserver crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::disconnect()
<TandyUK> i keep reporting it
<TandyUK> what is the current recommended version of mythtv
<TandyUK> i see 0.27 has left development now
<TandyUK> also, anyone know how to put a startup delay on the mythtv frontend...
<TandyUK> i regularly see the frontend boot faster than the backend on my master backend
<TandyUK> giving a nasty error, and config box
<TandyUK> pressing back a few times cancels it, and it can then see backend, but it would be nice if it could just wait a few seconds
<TandyUK> wth
<TandyUK> just upgrded backend to 0.27
<TandyUK> initially it said there were about 30 updates, but it could only install 4 as a partial upgrade.
<TandyUK> now libmyth is 0.27, update manager is adament there are no updates, but everythigng other than libmyth is still on the 0.26 series
<TandyUK> disabling audio: audio player archos error opening audio devices no such files or directories (2)
<TandyUK> after an update from 0.26 to 0.27
<qwebirc81147> Anyone ever set up a Prof 800 DVB-S2 card? The only way I can get anything out of it is to use "scan" from the command line to make a channel list and import it.  I can't get the capture card/input settings to move the dish or scan for channels any other way (has a rotor, USALS, universal Ku LNB)
<qwebirc81147> Just to add a bit to it... If I delete all cards and inputs, and start over with only an LNB in the inputs, and scan a certain transponder manually (12053/V) it finds the channels and tunes them, since it's already pointed at 72W.  It just won't move the dish if I set it up with a rotor and USALS.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-09-29
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I have a Kubuntu 12.04 server running mythtv 2:0.25.2+fixes.20120802.46cab93-0ubuntu.  I just upgraded a mythfrontend box to 13.04, and now mythfrontend says the server needs to be upgraded to a later db schema (I think it said 8 or greater).    How do I get a newer version of Myth on the server?  I would rather not upgrade the whole server but I will if I have to
<Erik_NA> Hello there. I am searching for some guidance how to update my current Mythbuntu backend from 0.26 to 0.27. I still have the "input password" option for 0.27 in myth control centre in the backend.
<Erik_NA> My backend has the latest updates installed
<Erik_NA> Anybody=
<Erik_NA> Anybody?
<sabhain> rhpot1991: doing fresh install of slave backend & master backend seems to have gotten me closer.
<sabhain> fyi, using the mini-iso and chosing "slave backend" as the role in the LAMP package selector installs a system with a master backend anyway.
<sabhain> I have an issue however where the slave backend doesn't connect to the master unless I run the process at command line.
<sabhain> the slave system starts mythbackend at startup, but it shows as unavailable in the backend status dialogs.
<sabhain> I tried it from the command line, and voila! it works just fine.
<sabhain> still searching for why that would be, but no luck so far.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-22
<wt79> can anyone in here give me some help with a myth install?
<wt79> problem is I get the blue screen on boot and I see a mythdatabase error ie. the database isnt updating on boot
<wt79> ok so if anyone reads this scratch that last sentence. In the mythtv info center im getting a is mythdatabase running? message and no tv guide
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-23
<skd5aner> Hello, how do you launch the console locally?
<skd5aner> trying to get to a command line, but not via SSH - I want to do it locally
<enyc> Escape out of mythtv, and then use whatever menus to get terminal ??
<enyc> applications system tools terminal   or something like that
<skd5aner> yea, that was easy
<skd5aner> lol
<skd5aner> thought it would automatically try to restart mfe
<skd5aner> why does network-admin only show "General", "DNS", and "Hosts" tab and none of the interfaces?
<skd5aner> I'm tryign to configure wifi on a mythbuntu machine, but not getting very far :/
<skd5aner> any ideas?  I can see interface wlan0, and if  do an iwlist scan, it'll find APs, but I can't see how to actually connect
<skd5aner> I do not see the connections tab as shown here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking
<skd5aner> hmmm, mysteriously got it working...
<wt79> anyone here possibly help me with a small mythtv problem?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-24
<superm1> skd5aner: something about how we're missing an indicator plugin
<superm1> network manager doesn't show up in the task bar like it should
<superm1> caught it shortly before release but didn't get it sorted out
<superm1> rhpot1991: you should ping those two buddies of yours who haven't acked the game
<superm1> i wouldn't be surprised if notifications are broke elsewhere too... :)
<skd5aner> superm1: ah, ok... thanks for following up.  I did some voodoo magic via the manual config file way to get wifi working
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-27
<qwebirc59750> Have upgraded from Mythbuntu 12.04 to 14.04. I notice that updates are much rarer than they used to be on 12.04 Is this normal?
<tgm4883> qwebirc59750: which updates?
<qwebirc59750> I used to get mythv updates from the repository several times a week and yes I have enabled the ppa
<qwebirc59750> oops mythtv
<tgm4883> qwebirc59750: you should get daily updates
<tgm4883> qwebirc59750: you enabled the PPA AFTER upgrading to 14.04?
<qwebirc59750> yes
<tgm4883> odd
<tgm4883> when was the last update you got?
<qwebirc59750> I'm getting more ubuntu updates than mythtv. I think I had the 12.04 ppa enabled but then when I upgraded enabled 14.04 ppa but can't really remember
<tgm4883> qwebirc59750: it's possible there are just less updates now
<tgm4883> qwebirc59750: looking at https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commits/fixes/0.27  the last update to that branch was the 23rd
<tgm4883> and that is the last build that is on the PPA as well
<tgm4883> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/0.27
<qwebirc59750> Even the updates themselves are much smaller. I used to get a lot of mythtv updates but now there are not nearly as many. Maybe you're right a lot less
<qwebirc32461> what is Frontend/backend?
<tgm4883> qwebirc32461: one if for recording and doing all the work (backend), the other is for playing back media (frontend)
<qwebirc84189> I am having a problem with the wake-up part or hibernation.  Did as suggested and change the save-settings to hardware, but ubuntu will change the script back.
<qwebirc84189> So, the alarm will not work because the time was changed.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-09-28
<qwebirc84189> oh, and I know it is a problem with that script because I temp renamed the script so it would not run and the computer woke up later
<qwebirc84189> Prob is hardware clocks will always creep a bit and this script puts it back in line.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-22
<danlin77> hello all, I have problems with mythwelcome in mythbuntu 14.04.03. I have read and tried solutions without a "great success" with  this two guides online  : https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup and    https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythwelcome . Recently I found this guide more related to "mythbuntu-ubuntu"  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1176528 ,it's a bit old as guide but I'd like to know if someone in here is using it,
<danlin77> with success or not.
<danlin77> My real problem is about "sudo visudo" usage,I don't know  how to grant permissions to the mythbackend and mythwelcome, I have tried everything I found online in that guides without success. I tries to understande better "sudo" but I'm not enough IT expert for that. Mythwelcome repeat to countdown,while in IDLE, but do not shutdownd the pc. I checked EIT, I miss a test approach to understand where is the error/mistake I do too. The r
<danlin77> ight guide would help surely.Thanks in advance.
<gedakc> danlin77:  I wrote a guide on setting up MythTV Auto WakeUp and Shutdown.
<gedakc> See: http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-mythtv-auto-wakeup
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-25
<qwebirc49520> i have a laptop with both hdmi and vga ports, what is recommended method to connect to tv with only scart and composite (RCA)?
<qwebirc49520> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc8125> i have a laptop with both hdmi and vga ports, what is recommended method to connect to tv with only scart and composite (RCA)?
<qwebirc8125> I know that scart and vga are both analogue, and hdmi digital. But have also been told some composites (rare) are digital too. Would it be easier to stream through ps3 to the tv?
<compdoc> I just installed mythbuntu and have spent hours just trying to ssh to the box. I dont understand why this is so hard
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-26
<compdoc> is there a remote control that can wake up the computer, as well as shut it down?
<compdoc> my media center remote cant do either of those
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-09-27
<compdoc> is it possible to have the channel guide open to a certain channel?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-26
<voice> does anyone know when the php split() issue is going to be resolved in 0.28+fixes?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-09-29
<qwebirc74764> Which is recommended, the latest mysql or mariadb for mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-09-26
<qwebirc19610> Can somebody help with Comskip install and where to put Comskip files?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-09-29
<qwebirc2883> Hello, is this project discontinued?
<tgm4883> qwebirc2883: yes
<qwebirc2883> oh, does it still work? I mean the site looks like there was a relase today
<qwebirc2883> or am I misreading the front page?
<tgm4883> qwebirc2883: probably misreading the front page. Link?
<tgm4883> oh the graphic
<tgm4883> yea we just don't do ISOs anymore. We still update the MythTV packages
<qwebirc2883> Ooh ok
<qwebirc2883> I was trynna use MediaPortal and that was being a pain.  I know I used this a few years ago and loved it so I wanted to give this another go
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-10-01
<qwebirc80863> I am running Mythbuntu with Ubuntu version 14.04.  I want to upgrade to 17 without upgrading the version of Myth.
